# Christopher Ward - The Ultimate Thread



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Let's start a new thread for all CW watches. There is a large thread for the C60 Trident Pro in the Dive Watches forum. While the C60 Trident is their most popular model, there are so many more CW watches and other things CW-related that need to be talked and posted about.

Have any pictures to share? Things to discuss? Questions to ask? Please join the discussion.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Let's start of with a new C60 that is not a Trident. The C60 Lympstone made a really great first impression. Only have it for a couple of days but this is a pretty cool watch.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^ That's a killer looking watch. ^^^

I don't have a CW watch, but I wanted to try out their hybrid strap (Cordura/rubber). I have it on one of my Glycine watches. I really like it, although the "floating" keeper keeps floating off the end of the strap. I know this thread may be intended for the watches, but this accessory may be of interest to somebody. Here's a quick pic.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Not intended for just watches, everything related to CW is fine.

The second generation of the hybrid straps are really nice and I have a couple myself. Looks good on the Combat Sub.


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

I really like this watch. It's not one I'd buy myself but in terms of being clearly a C60 and at the same time a brutal piece of military hardware, the execution's superb.

I like the orange accents too.



Adventureman said:


> Let's start of with a new C60 that is not a Trident. The C60 Lympstone made a really great first impression. Only have it for a couple of days but this is a pretty cool watch.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

@Aaah I have no connection with the military and just see it is an outdoors watch for camping/hiking/swimming and other activities. I am very happy with the execution and quality feel of this latest C60.


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

I didn't mean to imply you should be in the military, I've got a 500m diver and the only way it's going below 5m is if I accidentally drop it over the side of boat.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

I purchased a C60 Trident 600 as a significant event gift for my son (more on that as it evolves). I bought it during the June sale on an impulse and knew I'd have it for a while, so I decided to put in on the winder and give it a little run to make sure it was up to snuff. You can view the results here Christopher Ward accuracy.

The fit and finish are very impressive as well as the performance, considering the price. I'd compare it to a TAG Aquaracer at more than twice the price. I'm not sure that it will hold up as well as a TAG, only time will tell. But it certainly scratched an itch for a very reasonable price.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Let's start of with a new C60 that is not a Trident. The C60 Lympstone made a really great first impression. Only have it for a couple of days but this is a pretty cool watch.


In my opinion, this is the best CW watch they've done. So tempted.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to have this one, still regret selling it now and then. It used their 5 day manual wind movement, COSC certified. The movement finishing was kind of industrial, but the design was beautifully balanced. A lot of Marine Chronometer style watches out there have the seconds subdial crammed against the outside of the dial. This one, though, was proportioned correctly, had a 4hz movement, chronometer accuracy, hacking, and a subtle date (also all difficult to find on a Marine Chronometer watch).


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

This is going to be a massive thread and I just want to say that I was here on the historic day when this thread was born.
To witness the historification of historied historical history.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

I still have my first CW and now you gave me a reason to post a picture!
The Christopher Ward Malvern:


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 3 CWs. At some point, I'm going to get a Moonglow.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My 1st but not my last.......*C7 Rapide.







*


----------



## LearnedwatchHand (May 16, 2020)

Really impressed by my first CW. C65 Worldtimer - I think there's enough going on with the dial that I'm not bothered by the branding at 9 o'clock.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow, lots of CW fans on this forum. 

Most of the new watches have been dive or retro-dive watches. I am hoping they haven't forgotten about the (affordable) aviation and motorsport watches.

Unfortunately no more quartz watches.


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

LearnedwatchHand said:


> Really impressed by my first CW. C65 Worldtimer - I think there's enough going on with the dial that I'm not bothered by the branding at 9 o'clock.
> View attachment 15467999


That's the one I want! If it's not too much trouble, do you mind taking a wrist shot please? And let me know your wrist size? TIA.


----------



## Maruzen (Apr 7, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> Let's start of with a new C60 that is not a Trident. The C60 Lympstone made a really great first impression. Only have it for a couple of days but this is a pretty cool watch.


This is so nice. Did you get the bracelet as well?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I tried to get this new c60 "forged carbon" in GBP, which should be cheapest,
and the website wasn't working right...
it wouldn't let me fill in the credit card information.
I wanted to comment here that Peter Ellis, one of the co-founders,
personally got involved and assured me that they are working on the problem and he appreciates my business.
I used the opportunity to ask him to please make a c60 racing green, similar to the beautiful green of the Oris Aquis green. He said that they are going to discuss it at their next meeting.
----
@Adventureman How do you like the watch so far? Is it awesome?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Not many of these around I guess ...


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Maruzen said:


> This is so nice. Did you get the bracelet as well?


Not yet. I ordered mine the day it was introduced while it was still on pre-order and the bracelet wasn't an option. But I still may order one and they are shipping early October.



watchman600 said:


> @Adventureman How do you like the watch so far? Is it awesome?


Really like it so far, nice addition to my other 9 CW watches. I'll write up a review in a few days as many are curious about this new CW.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm a fan of their watches, and have a Mk2 and Mk3 Trident.

A heads up for those who have not dealt with them: their CS is a bit slow. Don't expect same day, or even next day, responses. Seems like 3 business days (Saturday is not a business day) is their typical response time.

I encountered an error when ordering my Mk3 last summer and sent an email asking for confirmation that the order went through and it was 3 business days before I heard back. 

Said Mk3 developed the dreaded rotor spin this summer. It was 3 days between when I sent my service request email and when I got a response asking when I would like to arrange to have my watch picked up, which I responded to same-day. Another 3 business days before confirmation of my pickup date response. It's now more than 2 weeks past my requested pickup and I've heard nothing from DHL, though that is likely a DHL issue. DHL has a relatively small presence in the US.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Tsujigiri said:


> I used to have this one, still regret selling it now and then. It used their 5 day manual wind movement, COSC certified. The movement finishing was kind of industrial, but the design was beautifully balanced. A lot of Marine Chronometer style watches out there have the seconds subdial crammed against the outside of the dial. This one, though, was proportioned correctly, had a 4hz movement, chronometer accuracy, hacking, and a subtle date (also all difficult to find on a Marine Chronometer watch).
> 
> View attachment 15467814


I had this model as well. Sold it back in the day to pursue another watch (think a Nomos but kind of hazy on the memory). Great watch. Wish CW would do another traditional looking Marine/Deck watch like this.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

My current CW is the C65 Black Gold. Fabulous watch, the C65 case is an absolute winner. It has me considering other C65 models as well.










I did have 2 previous C60's. The blue wave dial one was the first one:









Damn fine watch, but ultimately the electric blue Omega SMP won out.

Next came the next generation C60:









I absolutely loved the bezel color, but the low contrast between the white dial and silver hands made it harder to read than I really wanted. So that got sold off as well.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just ordered it...the new c60 forged carbon, with an all black hybrid rubber strap!
I did it over the phone, and while it took WAY longer than the website, if the website would have taken my credit card info, it was painless enough...and is now done.
I look forward to having this awesome watch. Especially after having missed out on the new forged carbon swordfish from Zelos. It should be right around $800, and hopefully no import tax...like @Adventureman said. I can't wrap my head around having 9 of them...wow. I will have 2 now. This one and the c60 mk3 black. And if they take my suggestion and make a racing green c60, I will get a 3rd one! @MX793 DHL is the worst! I hate their service/whole company. I really hope for the best that it will arrive without incident and the watch will work well, without incident. Have a great day. I'm excited.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's my latest CW.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have always like their watches. And it seems the longer they are in business, the better they get at making quality watches, IMHO.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a 40mm C60 Trident and C65 Dartmouth and have been very pleased with them. Their bracelets are top notch! I'm considering getting a Sandhurst (since Smiths are relatively unobtainable)... and also like the blue C65 Trident.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> I just ordered it...the new c60 forged carbon, with an all black hybrid rubber strap!
> I did it over the phone, and while it took WAY longer than the website, if the website would have taken my credit card info, it was painless enough...and is now done.
> I look forward to having this awesome watch. Especially after having missed out on the new forged carbon swordfish from Zelos. It should be right around $800, and hopefully no import tax...like @Adventureman said.


Awesome, I am sure you'll like it. Sorry to hear about the troubles ordering but good to hear it was sorted out eventually.

Enjoying my C60 Outdoors on a canvas strap.  (don't really care about the Lympstone name..)


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

Earthjade said:


> This is going to be a massive thread and I just want to say that I was here on the historic day when this thread was born.
> To witness the historification of historied historical history.


All those Hs and no "horology".


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Adventureman said:


> Awesome, I am sure you'll like it. Sorry to hear about the troubles ordering but good to hear it was sorted out eventually.
> 
> Enjoying my C60 Outdoors on a canvas strap.  (don't really care about the Lympstone name..)


really like the looks of this watch.  when I saw it in the Loupe magazine I felt I needed to have one!  
have you had a chance to check the accuracy?
since you are also in the USA, can you please tell me if you ended up paying import duties? (no experience importing watches so far). thanks.


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

I absolutely love my C65 Trident. To me it just feels like something of high quality and a very reasonable price.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

bombaywalla said:


> really like the looks of this watch.  when I saw it in the Loupe magazine I felt I needed to have one!
> have you had a chance to check the accuracy?
> since you are also in the USA, can you please tell me if you ended up paying import duties? (no experience importing watches so far). thanks.


No import duties. I ordered in GBP and my credit card converted to USD 818 (no intl fees).

I timed mine for just over a day now and it is spot on. Maybe +1 spd but I can live with that.  But have to see how runs for an entire week with wearing during the day and resting at night. So far so good.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Adventureman said:


> No import duties. I ordered in GBP and my credit card converted to USD 818 (no intl fees).
> 
> I timed mine for just over a day now and it is spot on. Maybe +1 spd but I can live with that.  But have to see how runs for an entire week with wearing during the day and resting at night. So far so good.


looks like you snagged one at a really good price.   I'm seeing $1000 for the rubber strap like yours on their website.

Yeah, +1 spd is really good! hope it stays in that region for you....


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

PHStern said:


> I absolutely love my C65 Trident. To me it just feels like something of high quality and a very reasonable price.
> View attachment 15469242


Looking to get me one of these. A perfect shade of blue! Very nice.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The only CW I own.
Hopefully not for too much longer as the brand is starting to grow on me:


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

I was one of the lucky folks that won the trident summer contest they had. I won with this photo of my bronze Trident 









So as my prize I got to choose anything from the C60 or C65 lineup to a certain price and I could pay the difference if it were over that amount. So I chose the Sapphire and I love it!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

outsnowboarding said:


> I was one of the lucky folks that won the trident summer contest they had. I won with this photo of my bronze Trident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! That is so awesome.


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Congrats! That is so awesome.


Thanks! It's actually the only thing I've ever won in my life thus far! Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LearnedwatchHand (May 16, 2020)

qiao.feng said:


> That's the one I want! If it's not too much trouble, do you mind taking a wrist shot please? And let me know your wrist size? TIA.


6.5ish inch wrist, it's on the large side but I like the design too much to let that stop me haha.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

bombaywalla said:


> looks like you snagged one at a really good price.   I'm seeing $1000 for the rubber strap like yours on their website.
> 
> Yeah, +1 spd is really good! hope it stays in that region for you....


$1000 - $125 with promo code 125LOUPE18 = $875.

Or you can order in GBP 875 - GBP 100 promo code 100LOUPE18 - 20% tax = GBP 629 = USD 802. Some credit cards and Paypal mat charge international conversion fees/rates. My Capital One card charges the same conversion as Google shows.


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

outsnowboarding said:


> I was one of the lucky folks that won the trident summer contest they had. I won with this photo of my bronze Trident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

LearnedwatchHand said:


> 6.5ish inch wrist, it's on the large side but I like the design too much to let that stop me haha.
> 
> View attachment 15469624


Haha, that's what I'm worried about because I'm a 6.75ish in, so not that much bigger than yours but I like the look of that worldtimer so much that I can't resist! Thanks for the wristshot.


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

I have currently have two: C65 Trident handwind and a C5 Malvern 595. My C65 Trident has to be one of my most comfortable watches to wear. It is a nice size, slim, and with an awesome bracelet. I'm really trying to quit buying multiple watches from the same brand, but I really like the looks of the C65 GMT Worldtimer.

Mine:


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

bigmatt17073 said:


> I have currently have two: C65 Trident handwind and a C5 Malvern 595. My C65 Trident has to be one of my most comfortable watches to wear. It is a nice size, slim, and with an awesome bracelet. I'm really trying to quit buying multiple watches from the same brand, but I really like the looks of the C65 GMT Worldtimer.
> 
> Mine:


My brother has that Malvern. It's an amazing watch!


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Adventureman said:


> $1000 - $125 with promo code 125LOUPE18 = $875.
> 
> Or you can order in GBP 875 - GBP 100 promo code 100LOUPE18 - 20% tax = GBP 629 = USD 802. Some credit cards and Paypal mat charge international conversion fees/rates. My Capital One card charges the same conversion as Google shows.


Thank you very much for this detailed info. 👍


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I think CW gets better. The C65 is quite distinguishable. The C60 is kinda difficult as a dive watch (all looks similar), but the new case and new hands give them better identity. Malvern line is unique, but still ways to go...
They are just lacking of market association, cool stories and memorable history. Hope that the marketing can do better next year.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

@Adventureman, it was your measurements which convinced me that the Casio Oceanus T200 would fit me, so it is thanks to you that I own that watch which I am happy to name my best watch. Therefore I'm delighted to find that we share a liking for Christopher Ward watches as well as Oceanus. Funny the crossover attraction of the two (perhaps only in my head but still interesting to me). At least one other member I know personally (@Fullers1845 ) owns both a T200 and a CW (Dartmouth in both his case and mine).

I have owned four Christopher Wards, perhaps in their own way amber portraits of CW as they were in that moment in time.

The now-discontinued three-hand Slimline handwind, in my case the green LE. A lovely watch, but somehow lacking a bit in specificity ("there is no there there") and rather generic in case, indices, and hands, yet all the same, impecably built for the price.

The now-discontinued 38mm bronze Trident. A fine watch, yet hands too twee, lume too fake of age, and case as yet too plain.

Then the kingpins to me: the amazingly priced "military" chronometers. I have both the Sandhurst and the Dartmouth. They both have that lovely Lightcatcher case CW have made their trademark, and they are both phenominally accurate at a budget price. The Sandhurst is a straight British Army G10 clone, and it suffers a bit in terms of the fake aged lume and printed dial (though more than saved by the no-date chronometer movement and the casework), but the Dartmouth is an especially nice example of a genuine homage to work of another brand. Clearly inspired by Omega, it has the unique hands of the current (3rd generation?) CW design language and the extremely detailed CW Lightcatcher case.

I gather the Dartmouth is being switched over soon to a screw down crown. I tend to think that's a loss to me, since I don't require a screw down crown. But then I think how I keep the Dartmouth on a winder and the astounding rarity with which I need to reset it, and I feel it's probably not a big deal at all.

Longtime observers have watched both the quality and the price of Christopher Ward watches rise steadily. It's my belief that the quality has risen faster than the price. I'm adding an edit here, because I don't know that I've elaborated enough above for perhaps speaking too much to those who already knew: to those who don't, the 2020 Christopher Ward is IMO offering cases I would expect for $500 more than they sell for with - in the case of oursourced chronometers - movements I would expect to have to pay $500-$1,000 more for - or for in house $2,000+ - for prices which are only a few hundred more than that of brands offering pedestrian movements in pedestrian cases.

For those in need, the current Christopher Ward coupon codes:, good through 31 October 2020:

UK - 100LOUPE18, £100 off purchases of £500 or more

US - 125LOUPE18, $125 off purchases of $625 or more

EU - 120LOUPE18, €120 off purchases of €600 or more

AU - 170LOUPE18, AUD170 off purchases of AUD850 or more

CA - 170LOUPE18, CAD170 off purchases of CAD850 or more

CH - 125LOUPE18, SFr125 off purchases of SFr625 or more

SG - 180LOUPE18, SGD180 off purchases of SGD900 or more

HK - 1000LOUPE18, HKD1000 off purchases of HKD5000 or more

Note that outside of UK and EU, VAT is removed from the Euro or GBP price, so it's worth clicking all the way to the last screen of checkout in order to compare final prices.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

outsnowboarding said:


> I was one of the lucky folks that won the trident summer contest they had. I won with this photo of my bronze Trident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing shot!

And a well deserved win!

Congrats on the new sapphire as the prize. Enjoy it!! What a special story for the watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@watchcrank_tx

Thank you for the detailed post with the discount codes.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

State of the collection before I got the C60 Lympstone. The CW box is full right now, no more watches for me!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> State of the collection before I got the C60 Lympstone. The CW box is full right now, no more watches for me!


I don't know if I should tell you this, but they make bigger boxes .
Also, how do you not have a c60 mk3 !?
Great looking collection though.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I had a few C60 Mk3 before, 40 and 42mm. The problem is I am a bit of a filpper..  I had my eyes on a white C60 Mk3 but then the Lympstone came along.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I was checking Christopher Ward website and tried to search Malvern, but there was nothing there...
It seems as if the entire line has been disappeared.

Just wondering...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting point. I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it, though I am on their site often.  Perhaps they gradually decided that Malvern C-this and Malvern C-that might just as well be called C-this and C-that for brevity?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

codeture said:


> I was checking Christopher Ward website and tried to search Malvern, but there was nothing there...
> It seems as if the entire line has been disappeared.
> 
> Just wondering...


Yes, they discontinued most (maybe even all) of the models. The sale of the 595's they had in late august was a bonkers deal for actually new/unused watches. They still have some watches in the "dress" category, but to be honest, their dress watches seem to cycle between models, redesigns and refreshes pretty consistently year by year. I guess they figured dropping the "Malvern" name was the way to go.

Still...
CW make good watches, not just divers.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Interesting point. I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it, though I am on their site often.  Perhaps they gradually decided that Malvern C-this and Malvern C-that might just as well be called C-this and C-that for brevity?


They dropped the entire C5 Malvern line (the C5 auto and 595 hand cranker). Some of the C3 quartz chrono variants, the ones with a 3-9 bicompax layout, were shuffled from their dress to motorsport line. The older C3 Malvern chronos with the 12-6 layout were discontinued. So all that's left are the C1s with in-house movements or complications (the moon phase and worldtimer).


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Interesting point. I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it, though I am on their site often.  Perhaps they gradually decided that Malvern C-this and Malvern C-that might just as well be called C-this and C-that for brevity?


Agree with your thought. I was checking their website as I thought there are still some budget offering for dressier watches. Apparently the collections have changed a lot through the years and the price has risen a lot... but as you described, it may also be the case with the quality. Better quality, higher price.

I think the Malvern is done for except for some leftover highend models and it may be for good. As you said it was using a more generic case than the lightcatcher one. Hope this time they will reinvent it with a more noticable models and case structures.

Thanks.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

codeture said:


> Agree with your thought. I was checking their website as I thought there are still some budget offering for dressier watches. Apparently the collections have changed a lot through the years and the price has risen a lot... but as you described, it may also be the case with the quality. Better quality, higher price.
> 
> I think the Malvern is done for except for some leftover highend models and it may be for good. As you said it was using a more generic case than the lightcatcher one. Hope this time they will reinvent it with a more noticable models and case structures.
> 
> Thanks.


With the exception of the C65 Vintage (which is really more a sports watch), their dress watch line is down to the C1 models, which all use either in-house movements (SH21 in the power reserve model) or in-house complication modules ("JJ" movements in the moonphase and worldtimer). The in-house nature is why these are more expensive.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

So...
The C60 is for classic sport watches
The C65 is for modern sport watches
The C1 is for in house or modified movement watches
?


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

My first mechanical watch was a charcoal dial C60. Since then I've owned and sold several others. In hindsight, I wish I'd hung on that charcoal C60, my C20 Lido, and C9 Jumping Hour as it's an interesting complication (was just too big for my wrist). But still have a C9 5-day and my wife claimed my C5 hand cranker so can't be too sad.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

codeture said:


> So...
> The C60 is for classic sport watches
> The C65 is for modern sport watches
> The C1 is for in house or modified movement watches
> ?


Not quite that simple.

C1 line are their flagship dress watches (in-house). There are also some C1 variants in their motorsport line (part of their collaboration with Morgan)

C60 are their modern professional dive watches.

C65 are vintage-inspired sports watches. Several watches in their military line are offshoots of the C65 line.

Other lines:
C3 quartz chronos (vintage inspired, motorsports line)
C7 modern motorsports inspired sports watches
C8 Aviation inspired watches

Plus some LEs like the C9.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Not quite that simple.
> 
> C1 line are their flagship dress watches (in-house). There are also some C1 variants in their motorsport line (part of their collaboration with Morgan)
> 
> ...


That's quite some lineup. Thanks for explaining...

Sent from my ANA-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Manchuri said:


> My first mechanical watch was a charcoal dial C60. Since then I've owned and sold several others. In hindsight, I wish I'd hung on that charcoal C60, my C20 Lido, and C9 Jumping Hour as it's an interesting complication (was just too big for my wrist). But still have a C9 5-day and my wife claimed my C5 hand cranker so can't be too sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I remember that charcoal c60! I really wanted of those at the time.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Tbh the Cx numbering can get confusing; on the brand's own website they just use plain descriptions as categories:








Or, for ease of remembering, "DRDDMAM".


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Tbh the Cx numbering can get confusing; on the brand's own website they just use plain descriptions as categories:
> View attachment 15472119
> 
> Or, for ease of remembering, "DRDDMAM".


Lol, you even make an acronym for that.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

It had to be done, a nato strap on a CW military watch..


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> It had to be done, a nato strap on a CW military watch..


That looks superb on that nato! Really compliments the dial.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Not quite that simple.
> 
> C1 line are their flagship dress watches (in-house). There are also some C1 variants in their motorsport line (part of their collaboration with Morgan)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. My 1st CW was this C65 AM GT.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> It had to be done, a nato strap on a CW military watch..


Excellent pairing!

Great pic to boot


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel into watch collecting hard in late 2009 and discovered Christopher Ward in 2010....to this day I still feel they give someone like me a TON of watch for the money. 
My first big watch purchase and my Christmas gift to myself in 2010 was this C40 Speedhawk...still my only Valjoux 7750 and I actually had it on today....runs like a top and still hasn't needed a service. In fact..none of them have yet.








In 2011 I followed up with this C8...








...which I just recently put on a new canvas strap and I'm in LOVE with it again...









Mid 2011 I added this C600 Tri Tech Elite









and in late 2011 this C11









And then in late 2017 I got this C60 Trident Pro Vintage...









Love em all...in my opinion they all punch way above their weight and are worth every penny.

-Shawn


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like that c8


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know that CW had a unique pilot case (the 2011 version). It resembles... may be a more modern cockpit watch. It looks nice, but the hands is not my taste (too black).

Anyway, that's quite a unique CW collection you have...
May you wear it in good health.



spm17 said:


> I feel into watch collecting hard in late 2009 and discovered Christopher Ward in 2010....to this day I still feel they give someone like me a TON of watch for the money.
> My first big watch purchase and my Christmas gift to myself in 2010 was this C40 Speedhawk...still my only Valjoux 7750 and I actually had it on today....runs like a top and still hasn't needed a service. In fact..none of them have yet.
> View attachment 15483887
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New C60 Chronograph introduced today.






C60 Chronograph | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Chronograph at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## JungleJax (Oct 2, 2020)

xpiotos52 said:


> My 1st but not my last.......*C7 Rapide.
> View attachment 15467971
> *


If only those chrono dials were centred this would be such a winner for me


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

My first hands-on with a Christopher Ward watch, and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> New C60 Chronograph introduced today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size: 42mm. Ok. Perfect
Height: 17.2mm Too much for me.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

CW is the brand that got me into watches and onto WUS. Ran across them by accident, joined their forum, read up on watches and learned about mechanicals, ordered 3 CWs (kept 2) and eventually ended up on WUS and bought dozens of other watches.
CW is also the brand that introduced me to the online watch enthusiast community as their forums were quite good and many helpful members on them,
I still have my 2 CWs. Alas they dont get much wear, but beautiful watches that get used occasionally.


----------



## Jzeynn (Dec 23, 2013)

Adventureman said:


> New C60 Chronograph introduced today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to chuckle, seeing that they moved the logo to the 12 o'clock position


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Jzeynn said:


> I had to chuckle, seeing that they moved the logo to the 12 o'clock position


It was in their DNA to keep changing something with their logo every two-ish years... lol.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

15% off for 1 week


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I returned a $1400 Aquaracer earlier this week and got this instead. I made the right choice. I have a Vollmer mesh bracelet to go with it on the way but this hybrid strap is so comfortable I may just leave it alone.

This is my second CW and while I no longer have the Rapide, I think this one is a keeper. CW continues to impress me with what you get for the dollar.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jzeynn said:


> I had to chuckle, seeing that they moved the logo to the 12 o'clock position


Their chronographs have always had the logo at 12 when there were sub-dials at 9 and 3. Can't very well put the logo through a sub-dial.

More interesting to me is that the Supercompressor has the name at 12. Their MOD (military) watches did it because, supposedly, the MOD required it before they would let them use any of the crests for the various military branches. The Supercompressor is not part of that line. Although it is a no-date model, so maybe they felt the design was too imbalanced without a date window opposite the name? There's also no twin flags logo on the Supercompressor.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Their chronographs have always had the logo at 12 when there were sub-dials at 9 and 3. Can't very well put the logo through a sub-dial.
> 
> More interesting to me is that the Supercompressor has the name at 12. Their MOD (military) watches did it because, supposedly, the MOD required it before they would let them use any of the crests for the various military branches. The Supercompressor is not part of that line. Although it is a no-date model, so maybe they felt the design was too imbalanced without a date window opposite the name? There's also no twin flags logo on the Supercompressor.


I feel that they should consider doing their logo consistently - at least. The twin flag is still needed as the name is difficult to engrave on the crown. It may be because the dial itself is already too busy.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Trying on a WatchBandit NATO:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I did notice that the new c60 forged carbon has the logo at the 12.
But, having a c60 black with the logo at the 9 is cool too.
I like them both.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I did notice that the new c60 forged carbon has the logo at the 12.
> But, having a c60 black with the logo at the 9 is cool too.
> I like them both.


The Lympstone is part of the Military/MoD line. Those all have the name at 12 as part of the licensing agreement with the MoD (who were apparently not fans of the 9 o'clock placement).


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

I've had a C60 MK2 and a C65 GMT. Both excellent watches. Seriously considering the C60 MK3 bronze especially with the current discount offer. Hardly seen any real life pics of it though.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I'm a fan of their watches, and have a Mk2 and Mk3 Trident.
> 
> A heads up for those who have not dealt with them: their CS is a bit slow. Don't expect same day, or even next day, responses. Seems like 3 business days (Saturday is not a business day) is their typical response time.
> 
> ...


Figure I'd use this to document my CS experience with a warranty claim.

DHL came and picked the watch up finally last Friday (10/9). I received confirmation that it had arrived at CW 4 days later (10/13). I received confirmation today (10/15) that the watch had been inspected and would be repaired under warranty. Current repair times are 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

My first CW which arrived yesterday.

Christopher Ward C60 Sapphire by Paul Stefansson, on Flickr


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Trying on a WatchBandit NATO:


Loving your NATO look with the blue-dial version!

This is my black-dial Dartmouth on an admiralty grey (which is kind of really green/blue/grey) NATO from Timefactors. Much more comfy than the CW black hybrid strap that I selected with the watch. That will be going on eBay soon! Shame as the strap looks great but the rubber keepers irritate me.








!


----------



## AutumnDawn (Sep 19, 2020)

I was the most impressed with CW's C1 moon phase. Still waiting for the right discount to get it or an SH21 powered watch. As of MSRP, $1000 COSC chronometer, $2000 in-house chronometer is a crazy value.

Anybody could give a good guess on when its next 30-50% off pre-owned event is?


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

No Idea when the next sale is coming. However, not impressed that I just purchased the Dartmouth with a £100 off voucher and today there's a 15% sale (even bigger saving!). My timing usually sucks on this. 

Good luck with timing the pre-owned sale just right!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Their big clearance sales are traditionally in January and July. 

This year's summer sale was a little different due to COVID and instead of one big sale, they slow-rolled clearance items over a period of several weeks starting in, IIRC, May. Not sure if they will do similar for the upcoming winter sale.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Their chronographs have always had the logo at 12 when there were sub-dials at 9 and 3. Can't very well put the logo through a sub-dial.
> 
> More interesting to me is that the Supercompressor has the name at 12. Their MOD (military) watches did it because, supposedly, the MOD required it before they would let them use any of the crests for the various military branches. The Supercompressor is not part of that line. Although it is a no-date model, so maybe they felt the design was too imbalanced without a date window opposite the name? There's also no twin flags logo on the Supercompressor.


The Ministry Of Defence didn't require CW to put their logotype at the 12 position. This is an assumption that seems to have become perceived "fact." In an interview with one of CW management it was stated that this was simply a design decision for these watches and nothing to do with the MOD.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Flicker said:


> The Ministry Of Defence didn't require CW to put their logotype at the 12 position. This is an assumption that seems to have become perceived "fact." In an interview with one of CW management it was stated that this was simply a design decision for these watches and nothing to do with the MOD.


I stand corrected. I saw it stated as "fact" on the CW official forums. They're generally a pretty good resource.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

^ love it!


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

trying out tropic straps.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

No date C60, No date C60, everybody chant now.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Prof_James said:


> No Idea when the next sale is coming. However, not impressed that I just purchased the Dartmouth with a £100 off voucher and today there's a 15% sale (even bigger saving!). My timing usually sucks on this.
> 
> Good luck with timing the pre-owned sale just right!


I found that both sales end up being about the same amount of US dollars.
So, don't beat yourself up about bad timing. You still got a great deal.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> My first hands-on with a Christopher Ward watch, and I'm enjoying it so far.


What model is that? And how much is it?
Looks interesting: No date, CW at 12. Big applied triangle...but not huge.
Two tone blue (dial and bezel insert). 
I can't get ANOTHER one...can I??


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> What model is that? And how much is it?
> Looks interesting: No date, CW at 12. Big applied triangle...but not huge.
> Two tone blue (dial and bezel insert).
> I can't get ANOTHER one...can I??


This is the C65 Dartmouth in blue. It costs around $1080, but they do offer discounts/sales every now and then.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks @singularityseven 
I just looked it up: C65 Dartmouth | Christopher Ward
They actually have several hours left of their 15 percent off sale right now.
But I'm not racing to get it. 
Not sure about the choice of an aluminum bezel insert, instead of ceramic.
And it's quite a thin circle and not such a wide circle, if that makes sense. Not sure about that.
I also don't like the look of the leather strap it comes with or the hybrid strap.
But it is a *gorgeous* looking watch.

I just got the lympstone...which I call forged carbon.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@singularityseven It IS a beautiful royal blue dial. It looks great. I love that color.
Am I right about the bezel insert being a darker shade of blue...even navy blue?
Thanks


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks @singularityseven
> I just looked it up: C65 Dartmouth | Christopher Ward
> They actually have several hours left of their 15 percent off sale right now.
> But I'm not racing to get it.
> ...





watchman600 said:


> @singularityseven It IS a beautiful royal blue dial. It looks great. I love that color.
> Am I right about the bezel insert being a darker shade of blue...even navy blue?
> Thanks


That's great. I am dying to check out the Lympstone. I think it is one of CW's best designs in a while!

If you're not sold on the Dartmouth, I wouldn't rush it for the 15% sale alone. To my knowledge, they do these sales/discounts every now and then. The strap in my photograph is a third party strap though. I got this on loan from CW on the metal bracelet, which is pretty darn amazing thanks to the clasp.

You're right, the bezel is darker than the dial for sure. I think that's a good thing, because it tones down the blue and makes it just a bit more versatile.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@singularityseven Thanks. If I end up getting it sometime in the future, I think I would wear it on a nice leather strap or on the bracelet that I have already from the c60 mk3...that I think is identical.
You are right that it is a PLUS that the bezel insert 
is a matching but darker shade of blue.
But why not a ceramic bezel insert? and why not a little wider circle?
...it seems a little narrow/thin.
Did you review this watch? I would like to see that. Thanks


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 tool and outdoors watch. This may be my favorite CW so far.


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @singularityseven Thanks. If I end up getting it sometime in the future, I think I would wear it on a nice leather strap or on the bracelet that I have already from the c60 mk3...that I think is identical.
> You are right that it is a PLUS that the bezel insert
> is a matching but darker shade of blue.
> But why not a ceramic bezel insert? and why not a little wider circle?
> ...


Just saw the discussion on the Dartmouth above, @watchman600. It is a beautiful watch - I think better IRL than in the pictures. Sadly, I raised a return request today. When I went to wind it after a couple of days off the wrist, the rotor spun like crazy and the crown-winding sounds like there's grit in it. Gutted. Then a search on the Christopher Ward forum showed other a few similar issues on this model...wish I'd checked. Going to opt for a refund as it's a only a few days old. Risk of a replacement having same issue (where's the QC?) or the certainty of a repair taking weeks.....Will reconsider repurchasing in future if reliability improves. Anyway, don't want to bang on, am sure CW will sort the refund out promptly as seems like excellent brand.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Prof_James said:


> Just saw the discussion on the Dartmouth above, @watchman600. It is a beautiful watch - I think better IRL than in the pictures. Sadly, I raised a return request today. When I went to wind it after a couple of days off the wrist, the rotor spun like crazy and the crown-winding sounds like there's grit in it. Gutted. Then a search on the Christopher Ward forum showed other a few similar issues on this model...wish I'd checked. Going to opt for a refund as it's a only a few days old. Risk of a replacement having same issue (where's the QC?) or the certainty of a repair taking weeks.....Will reconsider repurchasing in future if reliability improves. Anyway, don't want to bang on, am sure CW will sort the refund out promptly as seems like excellent brand.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide!


Rotor spin seems to be an increasingly common problem with Sellita SW200s (I've had it happen on a 2824 as well), and not isolated to CW. Some Oris owners have been reporting issues with recent models. I recently sent my C60 back for repair. It developed this problem after a little over a year.

Unless the watch was exhibiting rotor spin out of the box, I'm not sure how "poor QC" could be blamed. If it winds normally when they check it out, then later develops an issue, they have no way of controlling that.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

I've got two. First up, the C900 Worldtimer (actually a GMT), with a 24-hour dial and a unique way of displaying the second time zone: a window at the top with that city's airport code (LHR on this pic, short for London Heathrow) and a series of 24 polished holes in the dial to display a red dot for the corresponding city, with a red hand displaying the time in that zone). The caseback displays the airport codes for the 24 cities. It carries the jj03 auto movement, a highly-modified ETA 2893. This is the second one of these that I've owned, having found reading the time a bit challenging at first, but liking the watch so much that I bought it again 



















The second watch is the original Trident 300 with a Sellita SW200 auto movement, which is a great everyday wearer:


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Rotor spin seems to be an increasingly common problem with Sellita SW200s (I've had it happen on a 2824 as well), and not isolated to CW. Some Oris owners have been reporting issues with recent models. I recently sent my C60 back for repair. It developed this problem after a little over a year.
> 
> Unless the watch was exhibiting rotor spin out of the box, I'm not sure how "poor QC" could be blamed. If it winds normally when they check it out, then later develops an issue, they have no way of controlling that.


Thanks for the follow-up - I didn't know Oris owners also experiencing this (or indeed ETA movements). Does indeed sound like an increasingly common movement problem. Sorry to hear that your C60 is having the same issues. Hopefully yours will be resolved soon. My C65 was collected by courier today. My point on QC was as much a result of my frustration as a disappointed new owner as much as anything else. It was the first time I'd wound it though (as was running out of the box). Regardless, a faulty product was sent and I expect it to be sorted out via refund shortly. When companies deal with issues promptly (as they do happen) it's always good to recognise this on Trustpilot etc.


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

My first CW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I would not have bought the previous version of the C65 but I like this one much better. I also think it is sufficiently different from a Tudor BB to stand on its own. The thin bezel gives it great dial visibility, it has a very low profile and the handset dresses it up a bit. The bracelet is very comfortable and has a quick adjust clasp. Pretty good GADA for my tastes.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Well the new c65 crono has a date window. Was really hoping for a no date. Maybe next around. Cronographs have so much going on they don't need a date window.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The C65 Chrono was leaked this morning ahead of its Friday release. Quite a busy dial for a 41mm watch but pretty cool for a retro chronograph.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I keep getting emails for 15 percent off this or that. 
It's taking some restraint on my part not to get a blue beauty.
---
If the co-owners of the company take my suggestion/advice to make 
a C60 racing GREEN watch, then I will definitely buy a 3rd CW.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> The C65 Chrono was leaked this morning ahead of its Friday release. Quite a busy dial for a 41mm watch but pretty cool for a retro chronograph.


That's tempting. Busy yes for sure. But I like the color scheme.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

See just like I said a date window and way to much going on. If they could have only mustarded the intestinal fortitude necessary and left it off. Close but no cigar.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Bought this ubber dubber titanium, special edition, one million feet wr dive watch from them... only to realize, about a month after receiving it, that they got the timing bezel ass-backward, rendering it totally useless for scuba diving.

Never again.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Really like it so far, nice addition to my other 9 CW watches. I'll write up a review in a few days as many are curious about this new CW.


I searched for your review of the new c60 Lympstone (forged carbon) watch,
but couldn't find it. Even though I already bought it,
I would like to read your full review of the watch, 
when you have the time to make it. Thanks


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New releases today: New Arrivals | Christopher Ward | Christopher Ward


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Adventureman Are you making a full review of this c60 Lympstone watch? 
You mentioned that you were going to write one, which is why I'm asking.
I would like to see a full review, to appreciate the awesome watch I bought even more!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

@watchman600 No review yet, just lots of pictures made. Still one of my favorite watches and gets a lot of wrist time. Yours looks just as nice as well!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> @watchman600 No review yet, just lots of pictures made. Still one of my favorite watches and gets a lot of wrist time. Yours looks just as nice as well!


Do you use the compass? Is it supposed to move around, as you move around and change directions? My doesn't move, unless I manually move it. I'm not even sure HOW to use a comass, but it would be cool, if it moved depending on which direction you were facing. That's what I thought it would do.
Thanks. I tried to look it up on their website, but couldn't find a "how to" video about it...though there DEFINITELY should be. And I couldn't find them writing anything explaining it either.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The compass bezel is not a real magnetic compass but a manually rotating bezel used with the position of the sun. It is described in the owners manual on how to use it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Adventureman Thanks. Great video explaining it. Marc is great.
I doubt I will ever use it, but whatever.
Super cool watch. Chronometer accuracy. Swiss made.
Forged carbon...dark charcoal grey with substance/texture 
(not another "boring" blue or black),
I'm digging the hybrid strap too. Super comfortable and light.
And great lume.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

I purchased a watch for my wife about 10 years ago. It arrived with a broken bracelet. It was too much hassle to send it back from Australia so I got a local guy to fix it at my own expense. I never looked at their website again let alone purchase another one.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@camb66 That's an odd story to share now. 10 years ago is an awfully long time.
The company isn't all that old, and it is evolving.
Broken bracelet, they would have replaced, and that's it...
good bye and never look back??
Also, is she still wearing it? How did the actual watch hold up? Whatever.
--
I just bought 2 from the c60 series recently, and I hope that they are excellent quality
and hold up for at least the next 10 years.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @camb66 That's an odd story to share now. 10 years ago is an awfully long time.
> The company isn't all that old, and it is evolving.
> Broken bracelet, they would have replaced, and that's it...
> good bye and never look back??
> ...


It is a long time ago, so long, I cant entirely remember the specifics of what was wrong. I just remember being unimpressed by the whole process and it has soured my view of them. I guess at the time they were pumping themselves at the real deal as far as quality for a fraction of the price and they were one of only a few companies selling online, so it felt like a bit of a jump into the unknown to buy a watch online for the first time. I bought into the whole quality at online prices sales pitch and I was underwhelmed. the problem was easily fixed but it killed my interest in the brand.Yes she still has that watch. I hope that gives some context.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

But, it's an aviation watch. Not a diver.



bullshark said:


> Bought this ubber dubber titanium, special edition, one million feet wr dive watch from them... only to realize, about a month after receiving it, that they got the timing bezel ass-backward, rendering it totally useless for scuba diving.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> View attachment 15521897


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dennis K said:


> But, it's an aviation watch. Not a diver.


Can't say I've seen many aviation watches with 500m WR and a helium release valve.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The C11 Makaira was an aviation/dive watch so a mix of both.









Dive to Explore Makaira


Christopher Ward is an English watchmaker committed to creating dive watches that match the worlds major brands.




issuu.com












C. Ward C11 Makaira Pro 500


We don't try to hide the fact that we are fans of the Christopher Ward brand here at w&w. We've reviewed a few and tend to mention them in guides here and there. Simply put, they are affordable and well designed watches…Exactly what we like to talk about.




wornandwound.com


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New strap for the Lympstone.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> New strap for the Lympstone.


Very seasonally appropriate


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

CW loaned me a Dartmouth to check out a few weeks ago, and I posted my thoughts on it here:


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Christopher Ward is sitting on a gold mine with the Dartmouth. If they could just lose the busy dive bezel and go with a standard ss bezel. This would look fantastic on the black version of the Dartmouth.


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

CW's website has some nice watches at clearance pricing right now. Really temped by the C65 Ombre at 30% off.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Dirty Red said:


> Christopher Ward is sitting on a gold mine with the Dartmouth. If they could just lose the busy dive bezel and go with a standard ss bezel. This would look fantastic on the black version of the Dartmouth.


We designed a bespoke version of the Darthmouth but in a GMT version with SS bezel last year. Unfortunately we couldn't get the required number of buyers to commit.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Well if it had a 24 hour bezel and an extra hand on it I could see why it did not sell.

Now leave out all the extra and just put it out in a nice 3 hand with a plain bezel.
Stand back and count your $. I would not be remotely interested in the above or how the Dartmouth is now.

As it is the Dartmouth has a lot going for it. White lume, no date, three hands, nice hand set, great case and a nice dial. The bezel is just to busy and nobody needs a GMT with this virus going on.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dirty Red said:


> The bezel is just to busy and nobody needs a GMT with this virus going on.


There are still people working remotely who teleconference with people in other time zones. A "caller" GMT is as useful now as ever.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> We designed a bespoke version of the Darthmouth but in a GMT version with SS bezel last year. Unfortunately we couldn't get the required number of buyers to commit.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Is there a discount code active at the moment?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> Is there a discount code active at the moment?


Yes. Can't remember it, but I got an email and vouchers by snail mail this week.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Yes. Can't remember it, but I got an email and vouchers by snail mail this week.


Humm, the last code I've received ended on 31st October.

If you can share the new code that'd be most appreciated.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Promo codes valid until December 24th, 2020

UK - *100LOUPE19*, £100 off purchases of £500 or more
US - *125LOUPE19*, $125 off purchases of $625 or more
EU - *120LOUPE19*, €120 off purchases of €600 or more
AU - *170LOUPE19*, AUD170 off purchases of AUD850 or more
CA - *170LOUPE19*, CAD170 off purchases of CAD850 or more
CH - *125LOUPE19*, SFr125 off purchases of SFr625 or more
SG - *180LOUPE19*, SGD180 off purchases of SGD900 or more
HK - *1000LOUPE19*, HKD1000 off purchases of HKD5000 or more


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

The coupon codes also work with the current clearance sale for extra savings. Made it impossible to pass on this beauty.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

97Type-R said:


> CW's website has some nice watches at clearance pricing right now. Really temped by the C65 Ombre at 30% off.


Hnnnnnnng. I've been lusting after that. Don't tell me these things.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

97Type-R said:


> The coupon codes also work with the current clearance sale for extra savings. Made it impossible to pass on this beauty.
> View attachment 15534083


Hope your order goes through to completion... Coupon codes don't generally apply to already discounted or clearance prices, and many have had such orders cancelled in the past.
The voucher even states: "... _does not apply to clearance, sale, nearly new, or archive items._"


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

audio.bill said:


> Hope your order goes through to completion... Coupon codes don't generally apply to already discounted or clearance prices, and many have had such orders cancelled in the past.
> The voucher even states: "... _does not apply to clearance, sale, nearly new, or archive items._"


I was surprised it worked as the system usually stops it from being applied. My order is preparing for dispatch, maybe I got lucky or maybe it gets cancelled.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see the Dartmouth with the cricket bat hour hand as seen on the other c65s


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

<edited>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My only CW watch:


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Can anyone confirm for me whether the C60 bracelet prior to any resizing will fit on a 220mm/8.5in wrist? I am struggling with whether I should consider purchasing direct from CW or if I will be able to go with the secondary market...


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New C60 Blue Marine Foundation.



> A dive watch that pays tribute to the oceans - and the people who protect it for future generations. The C60 BLUE Limited Edition, designed with Blue Marine Foundation (BLUE), has a mesmerising see-through sapphire dial that carries the wave symbol of BLUE. And with all profits going to the charity, wearing it feels good in more ways than one.








C60 BLUE Limited Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 BLUE Limited Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

That’s pretty nice. I’m coming around to their sapphire dials.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ComeBackShane said:


> Can anyone confirm for me whether the C60 bracelet prior to any resizing will fit on a 220mm/8.5in wrist? I am struggling with whether I should consider purchasing direct from CW or if I will be able to go with the secondary market...


For $10, they will size the bracelet prior to shipping. Sizing options go up to 255mm on 42mm C60s. Not sure if the default bracelet is that large if you don't opt for sizing.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 7.5" wrist and usually have to remove 1 link on a 42mm C60 for a slightly loose fit with the clasp extension all the way in. I think these bracelets fit up to 8" wrists which seems to be the standard. You can ask CW for a couple of extra links and I think they will send them free of charge.

But for peace of mind, order a new one and have it sized by CW as MX mentioned.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

MX793 said:


> For $10, they will size the bracelet prior to shipping. Sizing options go up to 255mm on 42mm C60s. Not sure if the default bracelet is that large if you don't opt for sizing.


Yeah, that's what I was planning. Really appreciate them even offering resizing on the bracelets by themselves...



Adventureman said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist and usually have to remove 1 link on a 42mm C60 for a slightly loose fit with the clasp extension all the way in. I think these bracelets fit up to 8" wrists which seems to be the standard. You can ask CW for extra a couple of extra links and I think they will send them free of charge.
> 
> But for piece of mind, order a new one and have it sized by CW as MX mentioned.


Afraid this is going to most likely be the option I choose before too long. Can't find a 42mm mint C60 in black anywhere, and then having to worry about the bracelet... Should take advantage of the 15% off while I can!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> New C60 Blue Marine Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's seriously pretty. I like the waves on the dial and the strap. And they lumed the whole bezel!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay.

I like that.


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

Flatspotter said:


> I have 3 CWs. At some point, I'm going to get a Moonglow.
> 
> View attachment 15467848
> 
> ...


That black dial with Red bezel looks stunning.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

They KEEP coming out with more and more amazing watches.
This blue looks interesting. Check this one out (though it's a little expensive):





C1 Moonglow | Christopher Ward


The moon has fascinated humankind for millennia. In the C1 Moonglow, that ancient allure has been captured in an ultra-modern, ultra-ambitious watch. A timepiece that has unheard-of levels of detailing on the dial, and an in-house moonphase movement that tracks the moon’s orbit accurately for...




www.christopherward.com




I already have 2 beauties from them. So, unless they make a c60 in GREEN
(which I wrote and asked Peter the co-owner about)
I'm not going to get anymore..........probably.
------
Off the topic of the thread, but in line with this post, I just found out about
the relatively new Steinhart ocean one double GREEN ceramic,
and it looks amazing! It looks like that might be next...AFTER the Helm Vanuatu
that I will HOPEFULLY snag.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

MX793 said:


> For $10, they will size the bracelet prior to shipping.





Adventureman said:


> But for peace of mind, order a new one and have it sized by CW as MX mentioned.


Welp... Incoming! Ended up biting the bullet while the 15% code was still valid and ordered a C60 direct from CW. First time saying this, but... Monday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I own two. The quality and finish on both are excellent. The C60 Trident Pro with the nicer logo, and a limited addition C6 T3 quartz. My one criticism is size. My ideal size is 41mm, which tends to be bang in the middle of their 39mm and 43mm. Steinhart are the same incidentally


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New 'Deep Blue" color of the C65 Compressor introduced today.

C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> New 'Deep Blue" color of the C65 Compressor introduced today.
> 
> C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


Now we are talking!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> New 'Deep Blue" color of the C65 Compressor introduced today.
> 
> C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


Looks like the fixed the text centering.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank god it doesn't have a date window. Else I'd start opening up the wallet... that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## 6498 (Aug 27, 2020)

My first CW watch.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> New 'Deep Blue" color of the C65 Compressor introduced today.
> 
> C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


This is a thing of beauty, how does this compare to Faer compressors?


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Looks like the fixed the text centering.


did you mean they centered the CW logo instead of to the left side like the MKIII ?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> did you mean they centered the CW logo instead of to the left side like the MKIII ?


The "Supercompressor" text above 6 o'clock was off by a millimeter or so on the first release of the C65 SC models. Lots of complaints. Looks like they fixed it.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

MX793 said:


> The "Supercompressor" text above 6 o'clock was off by a millimeter or so on the first release of the C65 SC models. Lots of complaints. Looks like they fixed it.


Oh wow, thank you for the information. The new Super compressor looks amazing on their website.

How was the off centered situation handled by CW? Did they offer free dial replacement?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> New 'Deep Blue" color of the C65 Compressor introduced today.
> 
> C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


I like it! Has anyone seen any actual (non-stock) photos?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lawrence648 said:


> I like it! Has anyone seen any actual (non-stock) photos?


There's a few pics on instagram #christopherwardsupercompressor


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I have my eye on the C65 Bronze as my next CW.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> There's a few pics on instagram #christopherwardsupercompressor


Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I love my Christopher Ward - my first, not my last


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

got mine today 😎


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tighthams said:


> got mine today
> View attachment 15576597


That's a great looking field watch.


----------



## BigbossKA (Nov 30, 2020)

Just learned about Christopher Ward couple days ago. The C1 moonphase is gorgeous but over my budget. I'm considering to buy either C60 saphire or elite 1000. Should I buy from the forums or just wait for Christmas or January discount event?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

BigbossKA said:


> Just learned about Christopher Ward couple days ago. The C1 moonphase is gorgeous but over my budget. I'm considering to buy either C60 saphire or elite 1000. Should I buy from the forums or just wait for Christmas or January discount event?


First of all, welcome to the forum !

They offer 15 percent off quite often. I would buy new from them.


----------



## BigbossKA (Nov 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum !
> 
> They offer 15 percent off quite often. I would buy new from them.


Thanks for your fast reply. If I purchase from them, will the watch be mailed from UK or US? If it's from UK, I'll need to pay DHL the customs duties, right?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

BigbossKA said:


> Thanks for your fast reply. If I purchase from them, will the watch be mailed from UK or US? If it's from UK, I'll need to pay DHL the customs duties, right?


It goes from the UK, but since it will be under $800 on sale, 
there is NO duty to be paid.
Lots of people here have bought them, including me, and there has not been any problem owing any custom duty fees, AS LONG AS the person bought it 
on sale for under $800.
If you get the moonphase for over $2000, then you have a problem.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

tighthams said:


> got mine today 😎
> View attachment 15576597


Love it - mine came on saturday and so enjoying it
how are u feeling about it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

arrived and I'm very happy with it, however......

Couple of major gripes - with so much lume paint - the actual lume is surprisingly poor. Secondly the bracelet is terrible - gaps everywhere - have sent it to CW to sort
















Still a keeper but the bracelet in particular annoyed me


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> arrived and I'm very happy with it, however......
> 
> Couple of major gripes - with so much lume paint - the actual lume is surprisingly poor. Secondly the bracelet is terrible - gaps everywhere - have sent it to CW to sort
> 
> ...


Yeah, that bracelet's not good.

Are they screw pins? If so, did you try tightening them up to see if that reduced the gaps?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A CW for the work day...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah, that bracelet's not good.
> 
> Are they screw pins? If so, did you try tightening them up to see if that reduced the gaps?


No they are pins not screws and a complete b*tch to remove. It's arrived safely at CW HQ this morning so hopefully they can tighten her up. Like I said the watch itself has blown me away and I will wear it a lot more than my more expensive pieces. Fingers crossed the technicians do their stuff.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Simon said:


> Love it - mine came on saturday and so enjoying it
> how are u feeling about it?


I like it a lot, simple and utilitarian...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BigbossKA said:


> Thanks for your fast reply. If I purchase from them, will the watch be mailed from UK or US? If it's from UK, I'll need to pay DHL the customs duties, right?


Received an email from CW this morning (I'm in the US): 15% off everything* | Ends Midnight Tonight | Use code: BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## notthewatchguy (Nov 26, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> View attachment 15467911
> 
> View attachment 15467913
> 
> ...


What's the model of that retro looking chronometer? I've never seen that one on their website.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

notthewatchguy said:


> What's the model of that retro looking chronometer? I've never seen that one on their website.


C65 Bronze Hombre LE.

C65 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC Limited Edition | Christopher Ward


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

notthewatchguy said:


> What's the model of that retro looking chronometer? I've never seen that one on their website.


Morning, there..I believe you're referring to the C65 Trident Bronze Ombre LE...a nice piece of wrist wear to be sure...well, it is still available on their website as of this point in time..Good luck hunting!!..






C65 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC Limited Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC Limited Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Do i complain here about CW/DHL screwing up the paperwork for the watch i ordered, and now its in customs purgatory for the last 5 days?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jae Arr said:


> Do i complain here about CW/DHL screwing up the paperwork for the watch i ordered, and now its in customs purgatory for the last 5 days?


Do you know what the holdup is for?

There were some recent changes at US customs that have caused folks lots of grief. User Toonces created a thread on it a few months ago (use advance search to find it). Might be some useful nuggets to help get your watch released to you faster.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Do you know what the holdup is for?
> 
> There were some recent changes at US customs that have caused folks lots of grief. User Toonces created a thread on it a few months ago (use advance search to find it). Might be some useful nuggets to help get your watch released to you faster.


 My comment was more tongue in cheek...but i am having an issue. DHL customs reached out to me to fill out some paperwork that i have no business filling out. I reached out to CW about it, they said the watch arrived before the paperwork and that DHL dropped the ball on the process. They said they are taking care of it, so im just waiting on the finger pointing to stop and get it corrected.

I did see a few threads here when i googled the issue. Apparently watches over $850 are now subject to duty fees, whereas it used to be $1K i believe.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jae Arr said:


> My comment was more tongue in cheek...but i am having an issue. DHL customs reached out to me to fill out some paperwork that i have no business filling out. I reached out to CW about it, they said the watch arrived before the paperwork and that DHL dropped the ball on the process. They said they are taking care of it, so im just waiting on the finger pointing to stop and get it corrected.
> 
> I did see a few threads here when i googled the issue. Apparently watches over $850 are now subject to duty fees, whereas it used to be $1K i believe.


Watches over $800 have been subject to duty for quite some time. Shipments via EMS frequently slipped through without getting dinged.

There were some issues with SSNs being tagged as invalid and people's watches were being held up. Toonces' thread covered these and how to resolve the issues (what forms are required and such).


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Watches over $800 have been subject to duty for quite some time. Shipments via EMS frequently slipped through without getting dinged.
> 
> There were some issues with SSNs being tagged as invalid and people's watches were being held up. Toonces' thread covered these and how to resolve the issues (what forms are required and such).


 This is my first watch over $850 from the UK, so this is all new to me. I ordered a more expensive watch from Japan, had zero issues and no duties via DHL.

Ill check his thread out. Thanks.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jae Arr said:


> This is my first watch over $850 from the UK, so this is all new to me. I ordered a more expensive watch from Japan, had zero issues and no duties via DHL.
> 
> Ill check his thread out. Thanks.


$800 is the threshold.

You got lucky on the last one, especially if it was DHL. They make sure duty gets paid (because they collect a fee).


----------



## BigbossKA (Nov 30, 2020)

audio.bill said:


> Received an email from CW this morning (I'm in the US): 15% off everything* | Ends Midnight Tonight | Use code: BLACKFRIDAY


Yeah, but I decide to wait for the nearly new sale or the next 15% off. My eyes just can't move away from the C1 Moonglow now, otherwise, my wallet will hurt.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BigbossKA said:


> Yeah, but I decide to wait for the nearly new sale or the next 15% off. My eyes just can't move away from the C1 Moonglow now, otherwise, my wallet will hurt.


They extended the BF 15% off sale for another two days, so there's still a day or so to go...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)

I need a Compressor. Next on my buy list.


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> We designed a bespoke version of the Darthmouth but in a GMT version with SS bezel last year. Unfortunately we couldn't get the required number of buyers to commit.


If you put a wider bezel and a smaller dial on this, I'd be all over it. The three-hand obsession is so old hat! Give me functionality over austerity - what good is a watch with not date!? Urgh.

Make the bezel in black aluminium and you'd be much closer; lume the bezel indices and you'd be closer still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


So nice. Currently #1 on my "next watch" list.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Figure I'd use this to document my CS experience with a warranty claim.
> 
> DHL came and picked the watch up finally last Friday (10/9). I received confirmation that it had arrived at CW 4 days later (10/13). I received confirmation today (10/15) that the watch had been inspected and would be repaired under warranty. Current repair times are 8-10 weeks.


Update:

I was emailed on December 10 that my watch had finally made it to the technician's bench. Today (12/14) I received a text from DHL informing me that it was en route with an expected delivery of the 16th. Fingers crossed that the issue was remedied (bonus if the watch comes back running more accurately than when it left).


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah, that bracelet's not good.
> 
> Are they screw pins? If so, did you try tightening them up to see if that reduced the gaps?


Cw replaced two links free of charge - it's on its way back to me and hopefully in better shape


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

heyBJK said:


>


Could be the best looking watch CW has made IMO. I absolutely love mine!


----------



## Deathblow80 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sad to see this one go, but surely there will be another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Finally pulled the trigger on a C. Ward couple of months ago on a hand wound blue C65 and I thought it was so well crafted and designed, loved how slim it was and how it could be dressed up and down. Originally the watch I wanted was the Black and Gold LE 200 pieces one but never went for it for the 1000$ price tag and the possible import duty fees etc. I finally was able to find one on this site for almost half the price and am still waiting for it! When that one arrives I'll probably let go of the blue one.. but we'll see! The Black and gold seems like such an incredible looking combination, It's going to be a star in my collection!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Update:
> 
> I was emailed on December 10 that my watch had finally made it to the technician's bench. Today (12/14) I received a text from DHL informing me that it was en route with an expected delivery of the 16th. Fingers crossed that the issue was remedied (bonus if the watch comes back running more accurately than when it left).


Aaaannnndd it's back home!

Wound it up and no rotor spin, just the stiff but smooth winding feel of an SW200/2824.

Threw it on the timegrapher in the 5 standard positions. Averaging +4.2 spd (was +6.2) with 12 spd of position variance (was 13). A bit better than before. The least accurate position is one it won't spend much time in, so "on the wrist" should be even better.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like all the hand wound C65's are a thing of the past. Just order the black tropic strap for my c65 yellow.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dirty Red said:


> Looks like all the hand wound C65's are a thing of the past. Just order the black tropic strap for my c65 yellow.


Yep, discontinued earlier this year, which is why a bunch of them were in the clearance bin at heavy discount from CW earlier this year.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

The Black and Gold LE along with the Yellow LE were listed until a few days ago. If they have any left I bet they show up on the clearance section next week. May be the last chance to get a hand wound c65.

Mine runs under a second per day. The dial is more of a metallic gold than yellow. It has applied indices and white lume with fine black print. The bezel is engraved stainless steel. The crystal is a raised box sapphire. 

The no date, hand wind, pull out crown with 150m of wr make this a fun watch to own.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, it was mentioned in the FB group that there had been some culling of the models listed on the website, which usually happens before they do the clearance of old models/stock around this time of year.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Last week I printed a pdf of all watches available on bracelets since I'd be keen to pick up a 50% off C.W. watch on bracelet. *The following watches on bracelets have now been removed from the website and could potentially be available as closeouts soon:*

C65 Trident Automatic (black 60-min bezel, push-in crown)
C65 Trident Vintage (brushed bezel, push-in crown)
C60 Trident Pro 600, 38mm (red 60-min bezel, black face)
C65 Trident 316L Limited Edition - Yellow (hand-wound, brushed steel 60-min bezel)
C1 moon phase white milanese
C1 moon phase blue milanese

I wish I would have printed a pdf of all watches. *Here are two on straps that were on the website but have now disappeared*: Christopher Ward Rapide Collection - C7 Hornet COSC Limited Edition and C7 Rosso Corsa COSC Limited Edition

C7 Hornet COSC Limited Edition (black with orange lettering)
C7 Rosso Corsa COSC Limited Edition (red with white lettering)

I printed the pdf so I could look through all the watches and decide before a potential 50% off sale which ones I might want. It turns out that I wasn't keen on any of the above. Oh well. With Christopher Ward leaving the company and some of the limited edition pieces not having "Christopher Ward" spelled out at 9 o'clock, I am hoping they rebrand again. Maybe they will consider putting their dual-flag logo at the 12 o'clock position and leaving "Christopher Ward" off the face. I'd prefer that. Ultimately, upon review of their watches the one I would be most keen to pick up on a discount would be the C65 Dartmouth.

Good luck with a potential January close-out sale, my friends.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

A Happy New Year email from Christopher Ward stated the following. It may suggest some product refreshes soon (and maybe a half-off sale after the holidays; maybe Monday?). Of course, I could just be reading into it. Here's what was mentioned:

"So enjoy the rest of the holidays -- and we'll see you renewed and refreshed for 2021. It's going to be a good one."


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a C60 Trident Chrono with the VJ 7750 if it shows up as NOS on a future half off sale. A ridiculous 16.5 MM thickness and 43mm case but a chrono/diver with that movement in that blue color. It may be my ultimate spec monster (which are not always keepers but I think it's cool).


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a C60 Trident Chrono with the VJ 7750 if it shows up as NOS on a future half off sale. A ridiculous 16.5 MM thickness and 43mm case but a chrono/diver with that movement in that blue color. It may be my ultimate spec monster (which are not always keepers but I think it's cool).


Beautiful watch. So is the black/yellow. Yeah, also quite thick. It would have an awesome wrist presence. Would be an awesome watch for half off. Would be over $800, so one would have to deal with import duties. But, would be an awesome pickup. My expectation is that all the half-off watches will be ones I don't want or won't be on bracelet (I really want one with their new bracelet).


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> Beautiful watch. So is the black/yellow. Yeah, also quite thick. It would have an awesome wrist presence. Would be an awesome watch for half off. Would be over $800, so one would have to deal with import duties. But, would be an awesome pickup. My expectation is that all the half-off watches will be ones I don't want or won't be on bracelet (I really want one with their new bracelet).


I think you'll find bracelet watches as well. Just have to be so quick when it goes live. I picked up the C60 GMT last summer on bracelet for 50% off. It's a very nice bracelet indeed and the on the fly adjustable clasp is really nice.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Very impressed with the C65 World Timer. Have been tempted by the Sandstorm on bracelet- the W&W collab itself means nothing to me but the watch I like.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

drcharlie said:


> Beautiful watch. So is the black/yellow. Yeah, also quite thick. It would have an awesome wrist presence. Would be an awesome watch for half off. Would be over $800, so one would have to deal with import duties. But, would be an awesome pickup. My expectation is that all the half-off watches will be ones I don't want or won't be on bracelet (I really want one with their new bracelet).


You can always pick up the bracelet separately. Prices aren't too bad and they put straps and bracelets up for sale (15-50% off) semi regularly. It can also be a strategy to avoid import duty if you buy the watch on strap then order the bracelet separately.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The January clearance of old stock and Nearly New sale is on FYI


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jkpa said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a C60 Trident Chrono with the VJ 7750 if it shows up as NOS on a future half off sale. A ridiculous 16.5 MM thickness and 43mm case but a chrono/diver with that movement in that blue color. It may be my ultimate spec monster (which are not always keepers but I think it's cool).


I saw it and I pounced!! 

Pic from the web (the one I ordered has the new logo, this picture shows old logo - otherwise same watch).


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Great 50% off sale right now. Damn these are looking appealing.

C65 vintage on a bracelet for $480 is awesome for clean daily wearer
C60 is a great deal for 38mm diver at $580
And Super Compressors look sexy as hell
Even Grand Moonphase is an awesome value at $800

Alas, I need to get a job before buying new watches. Still, this throws depreciation worries out the door. There is probably an opportunity for arbitrage here - buy at 50% off, resell at 30% off


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They had some interesting 1 off prototypes available on there. I did not buy anything, but the blue Dartmouths and Pepsi GMT tempted me greatly. There aren't as many closeout c60s at 50% off as in years past, but lots at a good discounts to be had, and many models to chose from.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Wish I wasn't working so I could be shopping for C Ward watch.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I saw it and I pounced!!
> 
> Pic from the web (the one I ordered has the new logo, this picture shows old logo - otherwise same watch).
> 
> View attachment 15635950


Beautiful watch. I love it! I was so tempted to buy it too, but before the sale went live I kept telling myself to only buy something that is < $800. That beautiful Chronograph is very close. Anyway, I picked up the C7 Rosso Corsa COSC Limited Edition. It's a red motorsports watch with no "Christopher Ward" printed on the dial (just a 12 o'clock flag logo). Has a COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement. If it doesn't suit me, I should be able to flip and recoup my outlay. I have a 13 year old son whose favorite color is red. He has no interest in watches at all, but I may be tempted to hang on to it. If he ever got into watches I imagine he'd love this one. (I think dreaming of handing down watches to the kids is a way to rationalize purchases!!!)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> Beautiful watch. I love it! I was so tempted to buy it too, but before the sale went live I kept telling myself to only buy something that is < $800. That beautiful Chronograph is very close. Anyway, I picked up the C7 Rosso Corsa COSC Limited Edition. It's a red motorsports watch with no "Christopher Ward" printed on the dial (just a 12 o'clock flag logo). Has a COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement. If it doesn't suit me, I should be able to flip and recoup my outlay. I have a 13 year old son whose favorite color is red. He has no interest in watches at all, but I may be tempted to hang on to it. If he ever got into watches I imagine he'd love this one. (I think dreaming of handing down watches to the kids is a way to rationalize purchases!!!)


Nice! The C7s are nice. I had the 7750 version in black. Very well made. Yes I'm sure you'll not be losing much if anything on re-sale but I think you'll end up keeping it or maybe your son will grab it. Good luck, my son doesn't care about watches LOL


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Where are you guys seeing the sale? I just went onto their site and it all looks full price to me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It went out in an email this morning






| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Dipaty said:


> Where are you guys seeing the sale? I just went onto their site and it all looks full price to me.


I am mostly a lurker here and don't feel like a "real" member yet. Don't be harsh on me if anyone feels it's not cool to post the link. But, it's been posted on another website. We should all enjoy:

Sale | Christopher Ward


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

drcharlie said:


> I am mostly a lurker here and don't feel like a "real" member yet. Don't be harsh on me if anyone feels it's not cool to post the link. But, it's been posted on another website. We should all enjoy:
> 
> Sale | Christopher Ward


Thank you! You're a legend!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Dipaty said:


> Where are you guys seeing the sale? I just went onto their site and it all looks full price to me.


Special preview for people signed up to their newsletter. I can try to PM you the link.

EDIT, nicely done @drcharlie


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Link goes up. This thread's activity stops as Watchuseekers scour the sale for great deals. I am seeing some models start to disappear. Good luck to all shoppers.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> Last week I printed a pdf of all watches available on bracelets since I'd be keen to pick up a 50% off C.W. watch on bracelet. *The following watches on bracelets have now been removed from the website and could potentially be available as closeouts soon:*
> 
> C65 Trident Automatic (black 60-min bezel, push-in crown)
> C65 Trident Vintage (brushed bezel, push-in crown)
> ...


Quoting my own previous post. A week before Christmas I printed a pdf of all the CW watches on bracelet. Before the New Year, the ones above went missing. These were the models that ended up being half-off. I spent quite a bit of time looking at the various CW models and made a rank order of what I'd want. The one I bought was at the top of my list. Having done research beforehand helped me keep some self control and not just indiscriminately "buy the deal". In the future if I am considering CW, I'll be inclined to print pdf's of the watches from time to time in advance of a suspected half-off sale.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice detective work and good buy on the C65. I wonder if they do that each time they are getting ready to blow out models?

I bought a handwind C65 Trident Vintage (I think that was the model) with the blue dial on a bracelet in their last sale. The fauxtina lume didn't do it for me and I flipped it for what I paid. This time I grabbed a C65 Super Compressor (they had one blue) and a C65 Sandhurst.



drcharlie said:


> Quoting my own previous post. A week before Christmas I printed a pdf of all the CW watches on bracelet. Before the New Year, the ones above went missing. These were the models that ended up being half-off. I spent quite a bit of time looking at the various CW models and made a rank order of what I'd want. The one I bought was at the top of my list. Having done research beforehand helped me keep some self control and not just indiscriminately "buy the deal". In the future if I am considering CW, I'll be inclined to print pdf's of the watches from time to time in advance of a suspected half-off sale.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Nice detective work and good buy on the C65. I wonder if they do that each time they are getting ready to blow out models?
> 
> I bought a handwind C65 Trident Vintage (I think that was the model) with the blue dial on a bracelet in their last sale. The fauxtina lume didn't do it for me and I flipped it for what I paid. This time I grabbed a C65 Super Compressor (they had one blue) and a C65 Sandhurst.


I don't mind the vintage watches with the modern "Christopher Ward" branding at 9 o'clock and faux lume today. But, I am not going to buy one because I am concerned the market value will plummet if they rebrand again and make things more symmetrical. In such a case if I wish to resell such a watch, I know I would lose a lot of $.

Also just to clarify. In my posts above, I didn't really make things clear. I made a personal rank order of watches and it had the C7 Cosso Rossa on top. This was a separate list from that one above that I posted. The one above was just ordered by how the watches were in my pdf. So, instead of buying a C65, I got a C7. I really like a lot of what I see on the C65 watches, but again I am just concerned that the juxtaposition of vintage looks with "modern" branding might not be appreciated by many in the future if/when it would become time to resale. I've gotten burnt buying/selling for a loss before.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I saw it and I pounced!!
> 
> Pic from the web (the one I ordered has the new logo, this picture shows old logo - otherwise same watch).
> 
> View attachment 15635950


Thank goodness someone bought the last of these. Even though it was over my price target, I kept going back and looking at it. It's extraordinarily beautiful to me.


I'm red-green colorblind and the blue-orange color scheme is very easy for me to see.
I am one of those people that likes the old hour and minute hands. The fat parts are bold and the pointy tips make them easy to read.
I like not having sub-seconds (just for looks)
One subtle aspect that is just amazing is the incorporation of the black date wheel into the 12-hour subdial. I love, love, love that.
Generally not a big fan of "Christopher Ward" spelled out on the dial, but I think it looks great on this Chronographs. Positioning at 3 o'clock looks really cool.
I very much like how the bezel has a tick at each second. Would be really easy to use the bezel as a timer.
I do like the old wavy pattern on the dial and in this case it doesn't seem like it's stealing from Omega.
I'm probably leaving off a few things. Amazing-looking watch
The running seconds wheel: it looks unique. I'm not sure what I think. I guess I'd have to see a video. I imagine I'd either love it or prefer a traditional seconds hand. Nevertheless, pretty cool looking upon first sight.
Alas, I kept worrying the 17-mm thickness would be too much for my wrist and if I'd get dinged with DHL handling fees and custom duties then if I would need to flip it I would take a hit. If I knew I could handle the thickness, it looks like a watch I could really enjoy and want to keep forever. If it stayed up for sale long enough, I am feeling like I would have pulled the trigger and I didn't really want to buy 2 watches today.

Congratulations on your purchase! Let us know how you like it and add some wrist shots. Cool watch!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> Thank goodness someone bought the last of these. Even though it was over my price target, I kept going back and looking at it. It's extraordinarily beautiful to me.
> 
> 
> I'm red-green colorblind and the blue-orange color scheme is very easy for me to see.
> ...


Thanks and I agree with all your points. I think it's an extremely good looking watch. Yeah it's thick but I have some chunkers at 15mm in my collection it's fine. I think because it's on rubber it'll be all good for me as the thick rubber makes it "thick all around" and it won't be flopping around on wrist. A blue Borealis strap would be perfect for it. Yeah I know I'll likely be dinged for the customs duties but it doesn't matter. It's a good enough price that it won't hurt too much. A member here on WUS got one of these last year in the 50% off sale and listed it for sale at $1375 and it did sell after a bit so I'm sure I'm covered with the value. Either way, I don't plan to sell. This is the one I wanted.  Wrist shots to come for sure. Hopefully it comes it next week.


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

C65 Super Compressor 









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

As well as my C60 Trident Pro


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Thanks and I agree with all your points. I think it's an extremely good looking watch. Yeah it's thick but I have some chunkers at 15mm in my collection it's fine. I think because it's on rubber it'll be all good for me as the thick rubber makes it "thick all around" and it won't be flopping around on wrist. A blue Borealis strap would be perfect for it. Yeah I know I'll likely be dinged for the customs duties but it doesn't matter. It's a good enough price that it won't hurt too much. A member here on WUS got one of these last year in the 50% off sale and listed it for sale at $1375 and it did sell after a bit so I'm sure I'm covered with the value. Either way, I don't plan to sell. This is the one I wanted.  Wrist shots to come for sure. Hopefully it comes it next week.


Arrived! Four days from order to receipt - and no customs duty!!

It's friggin awesome. I plan to change the strap to a black rubber strap. Heh, even fits under a cuff ??


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Arrived! Four days from order to receipt - and no customs duty!!
> 
> It's friggin awesome. I plan to change the strap to a black rubber strap. Heh, even fits under a cuff ??
> 
> ...


Love it! It's bad a$$ all the way. I should have ordered one too when I had the chance. Fast delivery and no customs duties! Big win for you. Congratulations. My C7 is still waiting to despatch.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> Love it! It's bad a$$ all the way. I should have ordered one too when I had the chance. Fast delivery and no customs duties! Big win for you. Congratulations. My C7 is still waiting to despatch.


Thank you. Yeah pretty insane delivery time and of course happy there was no duties. Please show pictures when the Rosso comes in


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I put it on a Barton silicone strap now. Very comfy and a little less "loud" compared to the blue and orange CW Hydrid strap which is more suited for summer time and colorful casual clothing IMO.






I look forward to having more time with it in the bright sunshine.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

jkpa said:


> I put it on a Barton silicone strap now. Very comfy and a little less "loud" compared to the blue and orange CW Hydrid strap which is more suited for summer time and colorful casual clothing IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about one's personal taste. I liked it more on the other strap.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

JLittle said:


> It's all about one's personal taste. I liked it more on the other strap.


Yes absolutely. Nothing wrong with that strap either


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I put it on a Barton silicone strap now. Very comfy and a little less "loud" compared to the blue and orange CW Hydrid strap which is more suited for summer time and colorful casual clothing IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to having more time with it in the bright sunshine.


I was lurking in a different CW forum. Looks like people affectionately call that watch "The Beast". So, you're sporting the beast.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> I was lurking in a different CW forum. Looks like people affectionately call that watch "The Beast". So, you're sporting the beast.


Haha that's fantastic. Yeah it's definitely what comes to mind. In both my IG posts about this watch I've referred to it as "Beast" without knowing of this name being assigned to the watch so I agree it's very fitting.  Despite its size, especially thickness, it wears extremely well. On a bracelet, I can imagine it may be too much, but on a comfortable and very soft silicone strap, it's great. Very happy with it.

And thanks for telling me - I see those posts now. I will update my signature right now


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine says hi









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice @Baldrick ?

Wearing mine again today. Looks like someone else here on WUS plus a guy on the CW forum were able to snag one as well.

Love this beast.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Here we have the chunkiest CW compared to the slimmest.

C60 Trident Chronograph at 17.1mm and C5 Malvern at 5.95mm.

Quite the beauty and beast indeed and very different, yet both are perfectly fine on wrist for me.

And I love the Peseux 7001 in the C5 and the VJ 7750 in the C60. CW has done a great job making very classic mechanical movements available in more attainable price ranges.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy #WardWednesday

Still glued to the wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

A few more models were added to the sale just now - including another one of this ^^^. If you want it and you're super fast, go for it!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another reason why this company is WINNING at watches. Each month, one lucky buyer will be getting their watch for free. New video from today.

Well done, CW!!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Another reason why this company is WINNING at watches. Each month, one lucky buyer will be getting their watch for free. New video from today.
> 
> Well done, CW!!!


LOVE it!
They are a class act.

Another one of the co-owners, Peter Ellis, helped me personally with my last order...
beautiful forged carbon watch...and apologized for the hassle 
and knocked 10 percent ($80 bucks) off the order!


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Another reason why this company is WINNING at watches. Each month, one lucky buyer will be getting their watch for free. New video from today.
> 
> Well done, CW!!!


Cool! Very nice. I have one on the way on Friday, but my credit card was charged so I'm not this month's winner. But, with their big sale going on, I think a lot of us are winners this month!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15649555


Cool initialed wood watch thingee!
I could see my kids getting that for me.
Where do they sell them?
Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Cool initialed wood watch thingee!
> I could see my kids getting that for me.
> Where do they sell them?
> Thanks


Was a Xmas present from my wife, she looked it up on the infernet under "What to buy watch nuts for Xmas"


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Was a Xmas present from my wife, she looked it up on the infernet under "What to buy watch nuts for Xmas"


I put what to buy watch nuts for Xmas into google and didn't come up with ANYTHING normal.
If you could ask her for the website, it might be helpful.
Otherwise, it's not that important.
I love the real wood look and feel and the engraved initials.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm sure etsy has something. I just did a quick Google search for "engraved watch stand" and this came up.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I have/ a good number of Ward's currently and had many more in the past but the C60 Mk2 Titanium with classic word mark is still my favorite. Looks and wears great on the titanium bracelet but on straps as well.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> I have/ a good number of Ward's currently and had many more in the past but the C60 Mk2 Titanium with classic word mark is still my favorite. Looks and wears great on the titanium bracelet but on straps as well.


That is a great looking watch and with the logo I love from that brand.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been following C W on and off since the beginning but never owned one until this week. I have tried multiple times to purchase a Trident 38mm whenever they go on sale without luck as they sell out fast. They now make a 40mm which suits me better. Once again with their current sale I was not able to secure one! Settled for a Retro Black Dial Trident C65. Very comfortable nice slim case, quality bracelet and highly legible. The box set is one of the most elaborate I have experienced.

I had done some research and was aware it did not have a screw down crown which many may see as a drawback. I recall reading a favorable Dive Watch review in Watch Time magazine many years ago on the Fortis Marine Master without a screw down crown. It received a very good pressure rating. I made the exception as having many other divers will likely pass on wearing it for any serious water time.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

MX793 said:


> The "Supercompressor" text above 6 o'clock was off by a millimeter or so on the first release of the C65 SC models. Lots of complaints. Looks like they fixed it.


with the recent discounted price on those, do you think it's worth it with the off centered text?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> with the recent discounted price on those, do you think it's worth it with the off centered text?


If you're not OCD, it's a great deal.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I grabbed one of the Super Compressors. For the price I don't notice the text, the watch looks great on the wrist.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

mtbmike said:


> I have been following C W on and off since the beginning but never owned one until this week. I have tried multiple times to purchase a Trident 38mm whenever they go on sale without luck as they sell out fast. They now make a 40mm which suits me better. Once again with their current sale I was not able to secure one! Settled for a Retro Black Dial Trident C65. Very comfortable nice slim case, quality bracelet and highly legible. The box set is one of the most elaborate I have experienced.
> 
> I had done some research and was aware it did not have a screw down crown which many may see as a drawback. I recall reading a favorable Dive Watch review in Watch Time magazine many years ago on the Fortis Marine Master without a screw down crown. It received a very good pressure rating. I made the exception as having many other divers will likely pass on wearing it for any serious water time.


I have a C65 GMT which also only has a push pull crown. Had no issues with showering, swimming in the ocean etc. Had it for 2 years now.

No need to worry imho 









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Since this picture was taken (10 days ago), the watch has gained 5 seconds. Incredible accuracy.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I snagged a Sandhurst in the recent clearance and it arrives tomorrow. Not sure if I'll keep it, but I've wanted to check one of these out for a while now, and couldn't resist the Nearly New price. 









And looks like they have a couple of new releases today. 
A black sapphire c60 40mm Trident, comes on a couple of different straps and bracelet.










and a World Glow dress watch that is 43.5mm


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

LearnedwatchHand said:


> Really impressed by my first CW. C65 Worldtimer - I think there's enough going on with the dial that I'm not bothered by the branding at 9 o'clock.
> View attachment 15467999


Ahh, yes, great watch !
This is the CW i am actually planning to buy at some point


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

...that black sapphire looks great. 
...and the moonglow looks incredible.

I keep getting emails from CW and Zelos and others,
trying to entice me to buy another beautiful watch.
...and frankly, looking at all the pictures on these forums
also entices me to get another beauty.

I guess I am going to have to learn restraint


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

My C8 Pilot. Purchased from CW in 2011.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Jim L said:


> My C8 Pilot. Purchased from CW in 2011.


I really like that.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

JLittle said:


> I really like that.


I Bought both the black and cream dial versions of this watch. For whatever reason the black dial didn't float my boat and I sold it to a friend. It's never been given a lot of wrist time but for some reason I've never wanted to let it go...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Time set 1/10, so 18 days ago.

DEAD ON.

Insane accuracy. Running +/- 0 spd since I got the watch.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

1st time CW owner here too. WatchUSeek Watch Forums I am a fan now too..!

I would definitely like to add the C65 Sandhurst into my future collection. Great looking watch, has that military vibe and CW has great watch sizes for us small wristed people.










I even got my co-worker interested in CWs. He just picked up a new DJ 41mm in blue and I got him to look at the blue sapphire sandwich see thru CW. The two of us have been getting the same brands together for the past year and two. So hopefully he will also get a CW so we can keep it going, lol...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Good choice. Just found out mine arrives today! I am not sure I can justify having the Sandhurst and DA36 both, so I am secretly hoping to not like it (or absolutely love it) to make the decision easier on which to chose.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ Good choice. Just found out mine arrives today! I am not sure I can justify having the Sandhurst and DA36 both, so I am secretly hoping to not like it (or absolutely love it) to make the decision easier on which to chose.


You have a Sandhurst coming in today? Well I'm hoping you won't like it, lol...


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ Good choice. Just found out mine arrives today! I am not sure I can justify having the Sandhurst and DA36 both, so I am secretly hoping to not like it (or absolutely love it) to make the decision easier on which to chose.


I've thought the same thing about my DS30 vs. the Sandhurst, but if I eventually get the Sandhurst, I think I can rationalize keeping both due to the tougher material on the Damasko. With the DA36, you have the additional difference of day/date, so if you like both, all good!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I posted earlier in the thread, these are the two I grabbed in the latest sale. The strap on the SuperCompressor is the Ward textile/rubber combo. The match is _close enough_, as the dial changes from dark blue to blue/green depending on the light. Strap is comfortable and fits my ~6.75" wrist well. Fit of the SC is very good on the bracelet or strap.




























And the C65 Sandhurst


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I posted earlier in the thread, these are the two I grabbed in the latest sale. The strap on the SuperCompressor is the Ward textile/rubber combo. The match is _close enough_, as the dial changes from dark blue to blue/green depending on the light. Strap is comfortable and fits my ~6.75" wrist well. Fit of the SC is very good on the bracelet or strap.
> And the C65 Sandhurst


Dang those look great, what a catch..!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a fan. It arrived too late yesterday evening to look at closely or size it, but I took care of all that this morning. I'm getting used to the smaller size but the bracelet helps with that. Love the box crystal, I've never had anything with that before. I am impressed, and the bracelet is fantastic (which I knew already). And if the COSC cert data points and my first 18 hours or so are to be believed, I should expect amazing accuracy.



























The Damasko DA36 will likely go; too similar a dial to this and my wife has never been a fan of it. ?  It'll be replaced with something else though.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

ejhc11 said:


> Dang those look great, what a catch..!


Thanks. I was surprised by the SC. I thought it would be a quick flip, but it's really good.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great. Mine is keeping great time, exactly as expected from a COSC watch.



Rice and Gravy said:


> I am a fan. It arrived too late yesterday evening to look at closely or size it, but I took care of all that this morning. I'm getting used to the smaller size but the bracelet helps with that. Love the box crystal, I've never had anything with that before. I am impressed, and the bracelet is fantastic (which I knew already). And if the COSC cert data points and my first 18 hours or so are to be believed, I should expect amazing accuracy.
> 
> The Damasko DA36 will likely go; too similar a dial to this and my wife has never been a fan of it. ?  It'll be replaced with something else though.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am a fan. It arrived too late yesterday evening to look at closely or size it, but I took care of all that this morning. I'm getting used to the smaller size but the bracelet helps with that. Love the box crystal, I've never had anything with that before. I am impressed, and the bracelet is fantastic (which I knew already). And if the COSC cert data points and my first 18 hours or so are to be believed, I should expect amazing accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Its like a modern military watch. Would be perfect in a futuristic military movie (since they would totally wear mechanical watches and all...)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm really liking it. The "vintage" aspect is just enough to make it interesting, but has all the other stuff you expect from a modern watch. I was skeptical of the old radium as I am usually not a fan, but because it's only on a few small areas and the numbers are white, I barely notice it. And the hands look more metalic than anything. It might be a keeper. Plus, swmbo loves it 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

New python strap mmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Such an awesome watch


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

My new CW


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

From the recent sale.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


>


EVERY color they make in this model looks SO good.
I got the black on black. But the red on black looks amazing too.
The black on white I ALMOST got...but then the forged carbon c60 came out 
And this blue on blue is beautiful too.
--
I asked them to make it in British racing green. If they did, I would have to buy it!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> EVERY color they make in this model looks SO good.
> I got the black on black. But the red on black looks amazing too.
> The black on white I ALMOST got...but then the forged carbon c60 came out
> And this blue on blue is beautiful too.
> ...


Yup, yup!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This is a long shot I would guess, but if anyone has a 18mm adjustable clasp laying around that they are willing to part with, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Super Compressor Saturday, quickly becoming one of my favorite Wards.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Gees, there's some serious heat being thrown in the past few posts. Great photos!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

singularityseven said:


>


Every time I see the Compressor model I think I should sell my C65 Vintage diver and buy the Compressor. Cool watch indeed!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

John Price said:


> Every time I see the Compressor model I think I should sell my C65 Vintage diver and buy the Compressor. Cool watch indeed!


I had the C65 Vintage with the handwinding SW210 and now have the Super Compressor. I prefer the SC.

And my other CW, the Sandhurst on a Colareb strap.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

My limited edition C65 Sandstorm.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

And my C60 Sapphire. The dial in the metal looks amazing. It has such depth and looks like nothing else in my collection.


----------



## Anne Lewis (May 5, 2013)

LearnedwatchHand said:


> Really impressed by my first CW. C65 Worldtimer - I think there's enough going on with the dial that I'm not bothered by the branding at 9 o'clock.
> View attachment 15467999


Just cannot get past name on left.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Such an awesome watch


Damn it. Really, really sad to say that this is being returned. Pissed to be honest and I am likely done with Christopher Ward.

Saturday morning I set and wound this a little and noticed the rotor catching and spinning. Tried it fast, slow, holding vertically and horizontally and consistently repeated the issue. I love this watch, but having been through this issue before this summer with a Trident v3 that was sent back to them for repair twice, I won't be doing that again. Christopher Ward make some great watches, and I truly believe that the value for $ can't be beat, but if you can't trust that the movement will hold up, you've lost me. I am pretty bummed, because this watch is awesome.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Trying to figure out what CW is doing that seems to make them so prone to developing rotor spin. Granted, I've seen a couple of Oris threads where owners of fairly new Sellita powered watches are also experiencing issues. Maybe a wider spread issue with Sellita?


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I own two, but just sold my C60 Trident Pro to buy this Super Compressor. Also have the C6 Kingfisher. The Super Compressor is a stunning timepiece, although the movements accuracy has much to be desired.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Trying to figure out what CW is doing that seems to make them so prone to developing rotor spin. Granted, I've seen a couple of Oris threads where owners of fairly new Sellita powered watches are also experiencing issues. Maybe a wider spread issue with Sellita?


Who knows. I wonder if they've bothered to try to figure it out. I don't know if they got a bad batch or it's something they do in particular when casing the movements or what, but it sure is happening a lot. Even with the COSC movements. Pretty disappointed and it's resulted me having no faith in the brand and not buying again. I've said it before on here, maybe not this thread, but I really hope they start putting money into their QA/QC processes instead of repeatedly churning out new watches and marketing campaigns.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sucks to see that. I’ve had 6 at this point and zero movement issues.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Who knows. I wonder if they've bothered to try to figure it out. I don't know if they got a bad batch or it's something they do in particular when casing the movements or what, but it sure is happening a lot. Even with the COSC movements. Pretty disappointed and it's resulted me having no faith in the brand and not buying again. I've said it before on here, maybe not this thread, but I really hope they start putting money into their QA/QC processes instead of repeatedly churning out new watches and marketing campaigns.


What's most alarming is that it's happening on watches that are only weeks old. My Mk3 developed spin after a bit over a year of regular wear (winding 3-4 times a month), so it's not something I feel I can pin on CW's QA.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

For those that have detected the spinning rotor handwind problem in a closed back watch, is the spinning very obvious, or is it subtle? I'm asking because I've only had one SW200 with a display back - which is my control, since I can see clearly doesn't have the problem - and the winding of the other SW200s I've had (a Sandhurst I still have and two watches I've sold, all closed back) felt and sounded the same as the clear-backed watch from what I could tell, as did the similar STP 1-11, 2824, 2836, and ST2130s I've owned. So perhaps I've been lucky so far, or perhaps my fingers and ears don't know what they should be "looking" for.

I've heard an unusual number of complaints about this problem with the SW200, from a number of brands, so I don't think it's a CW exclusive. Glad to have CW's warranty on the Sandhurst.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

MX793 said:


> Trying to figure out what CW is doing that seems to make them so prone to developing rotor spin. Granted, I've seen a couple of Oris threads where owners of fairly new Sellita powered watches are also experiencing issues. Maybe a wider spread issue with Sellita?


I had a similar problem with a Topper LE Zodiac that has an STP 3-13, so not limited to CW or Selitta. The issue was handled under warranty by Topper. I'm lucky to have a small local watchmaker father/son that does simple repairs like that quickly and for short money. If I had the issue with a CW I liked, I'd have them sort it out.

Good luck @Rice and Gravy


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> For those that have detected the spinning rotor handwind problem in a closed back watch, is the spinning very obvious, or is it subtle? I'm asking because I've only had one SW200 with a display back - which is my control, since I can see clearly doesn't have the problem - and the winding of the other SW200s I've had (a Sandhurst I still have and two watches I've sold, all closed back) felt and sounded the same as the clear-backed watch from what I could tell, as did the similar STP 1-11, 2824, 2836, and ST2130s I've owned. So perhaps I've been lucky so far, or perhaps my fingers and ears don't know what they should be "looking" for.
> 
> I've heard an unusual number of complaints about this problem with the SW200, from a number of brands, so I don't think it's a CW exclusive. Glad to have CW's warranty on the Sandhurst.


It's obvious when you spin the crown, you can feel the rotor locked and spinning along with the crown.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> It's obvious when you spin the crown, you can feel the rotor locked and spinning along with the crown.


I couldn't find video of an SW200 doing it, but I found a 2824 video. Is it as severe as this? If so, I won't worry about having missed noticing the problem.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I couldn't find video of an SW200 doing it, but I found a 2824 video. Is it as severe as this? If so, I won't worry about having missed noticing the problem.


My problem was different, when I turned the crown to wind the watch the rotor spun with the crown. The watch would build power and otherwise run as normal.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I had a similar problem with a Topper LE Zodiac that has an STP 3-13, so not limited to CW or Selitta. The issue was handled under warranty by Topper. I'm lucky to have a small local watchmaker father/son that does simple repairs like that quickly and for short money. If I had the issue with a CW I liked, I'd have them sort it out.
> 
> Good luck @Rice and Gravy


No, it's not uniquely Sellita. Rotor spin can develop from any copy of the 2824, including the 2824 itself. Seems to be related to lubrication on the reversers. I do wonder if Sellita may not be lubricating these parts correctly at the factory.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I couldn't find video of an SW200 doing it, but I found a 2824 video. Is it as severe as this? If so, I won't worry about having missed noticing the problem.


That looks more like a failed ratchet allowing the main spring to unwind through the rotor. Different problem altogether.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you both for the info.

If anyone knows of video of the precise problem, I'd like to see it, but having now read Sellita's recommendation of testing at 30 degrees and saying the rotor may move slightly in another thread, I'm pretty confident none of my 2824-based movements have developed this problem yet.

Edit to add: Archer's comments in that thread indicate it's still a problem if it does this with no elevation, but even dial down, I'm not seeing more than a small brief movement in my clear-backed SW200. I'll test my others for feel later dial down.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Thank you both for the info.
> 
> If anyone knows of video of the precise problem, I'd like to see it, but having now read Sellita's recommendation of testing at 30 degrees and saying the rotor may move slightly in another thread, I'm pretty confident none of my 2824-based movements have developed this problem yet.


It was obvious to me as soon as I picked up the watch and attempted to wind/set. You will know if your watch exhibits this behavior, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> It was obvious to me as soon as I picked up the watch and attempted to wind/set. You will know if your watch exhibits this behavior, I wouldn't sweat it.


Thanks! That gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Thank you both for the info.
> 
> If anyone knows of video of the precise problem, I'd like to see it, but having now read Sellita's recommendation of testing at 30 degrees and saying the rotor may move slightly in another thread, I'm pretty confident none of my 2824-based movements have developed this problem yet.
> 
> Edit to add: Archer's comments in that thread indicate it's still a problem if it does this with no elevation, but even dial down, I'm not seeing more than a small brief movement in my clear-backed SW200. I'll test my others for feel later dial down.


The rotor spins while you turn the crown, not after releasing it as shown in that video. It basically feels like the gears between the crown and rotor are linked (because they are due to a malfunction of the reverser wheels). The crown will be more difficult to turn than normal and you generally will feel a slight wobble while winding as the rotor whirls around.

2824s are known to develop this when they are in need of service and fresh oils. Sometimes sooner if not properly oiled at the factory. Recent Sellitas seem to have a high occurrence, possibly due to inadequate oiling at the factory.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just shared my review of the Super Compressor here if anybody is interested:








Christopher Ward C65 Super Compressor - Another winner...


A few months ago, I reviewed the Christopher Ward Dartmouth, and I was blown away by the overall quality and finishing being delivered as well as the quality of components and specs. That continues to be one of my favorite dive watches in the $1000 category, and I'm convinced that Christopher...




www.watchuseek.com










I had a blast with this one...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MX793 said:


> The rotor spins while you turn the crown, not after releasing it as shown in that video. It basically feels like the gears between the crown and rotor are linked (because they are due to a malfunction of the reverser wheels). The crown will be more difficult to turn than normal and you generally will feel a slight wobble while winding as the rotor whirls around.


Okay, this looks like what's being described then:


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Okay, this looks like what's being described then:


Exactly.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Exactly.


Thanks. I'm confident none that I have or have had did this. Good to know. Sorry for those of you who've had to deal with it.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> It was obvious to me as soon as I picked up the watch and attempted to wind/set. You will know if your watch exhibits this behavior, I wouldn't sweat it.


Correct, you'll feel/hear the rotor spinning like crazy.

My watchmaker looked at it and said it's an issue with all 2824 based movements, said it's with a lubrication issue, a reverser gear issue, or one other thing.

He also said that incressii the amount of torque you use to turn the crown can essentially eliminate the rotor spin. Wind it like you mean it.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Okay, this looks like what's being described then:


Yep, plus the 2824 based movements just aren't very smooth winders to begin with.

I was told only to wind an automatic watch JUST enough to get it going then wear it.

If you want it to run off your wrist for days, get a winder.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Yep, plus the 2824 based movements just aren't very smooth winders to begin with.
> 
> I was told only to wind an automatic watch JUST enough to get it going then wear it.
> 
> ...


I wind my watches if they're dead when I put them on. There are a few movements where issues with handwinding are more common, but this topic has been covered and covered again on the forum. As far as _wind it like you mean it_, I prefer to have the movement serviced so it's operating properly. I'm lucky to have multiple options for service, so I use them when necessary.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I wind my watches if they're dead when I put them on. There are a few movements where issues with handwinding are more common, but this topic has been covered and covered again on the forum. As far as _wind it like you mean it_, I prefer to have the movement serviced so it's operating properly. I'm lucky to have multiple options for service, so I use them when necessary.


It's been serviced, he actually showed me how a tiny bit of force actually let's the rotor wiggle on a Hamilton Khaki Field automatic with the Powermatic 80 movement. A firmer turn and the rotor didn't move.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Commisar said:


> My watchmaker looked at it and said it's an issue with all 2824 based movements, said it's with a lubrication issue, a reverser gear issue, or one other thing.


Happened to my Powermatic 80 too before I junked it. I saw the same whirl thru the seethrough caseback.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I had the problem with my H30 movement Hamilton and it was repaired under warranty. Had debris in the movement and the oil had gunked up according to the repair details. It's not uncommon, but seems to be common enough now with what CW is putting out to not take my chances again. Unfortunately. Pretty bummed TBH. Even though I've never had more than one at a time, I have had a bunch over the years and have been a big proponent of the brand.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

During the Jan 2021 Half-Off Sale, I purchased a Limited Edition watch with a COSC movement. The COSC certificate was dated in mid 2020, so the movement was not old. The finishing on the watch was excellent--it was a beautiful watch. The watch was running outside of specs, both on a Timegrapher and by winding and comparing over time. It ran consistently ~7 seconds slow. Most disconcerting was that turning the fine-adjustment regulating screw in either direction caused the movement to lose more time. It was very strange. This was my first purchase from this company. I was able to return the watch for a refund, and I appreciate that. If the company had great quality control, I have no idea how a COSC watch rated to +6 to -4 could be running at -7 s/d and on top of that the fact that the movement couldn't be adjusted to gain time was just weird. Maybe I got a lemon, but I am not sure if I'd try my luck again. I have seen others do really well with watches with the brand, and I am happy for them. Like I said, the watch looked beautiful for the price I paid.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

drcharlie said:


> During the Jan 2021 Half-Off Sale, I purchased a Limited Edition watch with a COSC movement. The COSC certificate was dated in mid 2020, so the movement was not old. The finishing on the watch was excellent--it was a beautiful watch. The watch was running outside of specs, both on a Timegrapher and by winding and comparing over time. It ran consistently ~7 seconds slow. Most disconcerting was that turning the fine-adjustment regulating screw in either direction caused the movement to lose more time. It was very strange. This was my first purchase from this company. I was able to return the watch for a refund, and I appreciate that. If the company had great quality control, I have no idea how a COSC watch rated to +6 to -4 could be running at -7 s/d and on top of that the fact that the movement couldn't be adjusted to gain time was just weird. Maybe I got a lemon, but I am not sure if I'd try my luck again. I have seen others do really well with watches with the brand, and I am happy for them. Like I said, the watch looked beautiful for the price I paid.


Might have been magnetized? Sometimes that can actually slow a watch a bit rather than speed it up.

Do you recall what it was running in each of the 5 positions? COSC accuracy is an average, some positions may actually run outside of the +6/-4.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Late party joiner.

In loving memory of the blue bronzo that I let go.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Might have been magnetized? Sometimes that can actually slow a watch a bit rather than speed it up.
> 
> Do you recall what it was running in each of the 5 positions? COSC accuracy is an average, some positions may actually run outside of the +6/-4.


I appreciate the advice and feedback. Thank you. There was no magnetism either using a compass needle or with the Lepsi app on an iPhone. I have a demagnetizer for when that happens. By the way, I often find that metal bindings on straps from Aliexpress are magnetized.

The watch had little positional variance, which I was initially very happy to see. If it could have been regulated, I expect it would have been performing very well. Here are some examples of readings from a Timegrapher and also from comparing to the atomic clock over time. Better one looks at the data instead of my trying to recall the performance. I made a spreadsheet in Apple Numbers to keep track of watch accuracy. Reviewing the data, the watch is running just outside of the specs. What was very concerning to me is that regulation in either direction only resulted in losing more time. Upon this analysis, I felt it in my best interest to get a refund and move on. It's possible a watchmaker could diagnose and fix a small problem and one would have an amazing watch for a low price. I didn't want to send it back for repair, which is backlogged because of COVID and could also result in the watch having further issues.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Remember that COSC tests and certifies only the movement, not a cased movement (unless you are Rolex), so who knows what could have happened after it finished testing, was sent back and made it's way into the Christopher Ward watch case.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Remember that COSC tests and certifies only the movement, not a cased movement (unless you are Rolex), so who knows what could have happened after it finished testing, was sent back and made it's way into the Christopher Ward watch case.


That is correct. Just because the uncased movement is running at the COSC specs during testing doesn't mean that the cased watch will perform like that later.

Anyhow, in early January I bought a much more expensive watch from a micro brand out of St Louis. The movement wasn't COSC, but the company's watchmaker regulates the watches in-case right before shipping. My watch from that company is running dead perfect over many weeks. I am happy with that watch, and I am happy Christopher Ward is a stand-up company that gave me free shipping and free return. It's all good. During the present time, I understand it would asking too much for C Ward to do QC on every watch and micro-adjust before shipping.

I am not sure I am a good candidate to have many watches. This one watch I got from the other brand is the watch I am wearing every day. For a month, I am happy wearing one watch. I never like having to set the time every day. I don't know why. It just doesn't suit my temperament. Also, wearing the same watch every day has made it feel like I am not even wearing it. My brain has learned to ignore it. Here's what may happen: I may enjoy wearing my GADA watch exclusively and then get the bug again to buy new watches. If so, that's fine. On the other hand, if I am happy just wearing one watch every day I can foresee years down the road to upgrade to a higher-end GADA watch.

If one wants to build a collection, I can imagine that C Ward would be a great way to go, especially when they cut the price in half. The finishing on the watch I had in possession for a brief time was most excellent for the price point--it was an amazing value.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry that Rosso didn’t work out, Charlie. I know how excited you were to get it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beast today


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I ordered this watch on Saturday evening. It arrived here at my door in the US today. That is remarkable.

I've only had it on a few hours but i am really liking this watch!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

drcharlie said:


> I am not sure I am a good candidate to have many watches. This one watch I got from the other brand is the watch I am wearing every day. For a month, I am happy wearing one watch. I never like having to set the time every day. I don't know why. It just doesn't suit my temperament. Also, wearing the same watch every day has made it feel like I am not even wearing it. My brain has learned to ignore it. Here's what may happen: I may enjoy wearing my GADA watch exclusively and then get the bug again to buy new watches. If so, that's fine. On the other hand, if I am happy just wearing one watch every day I can foresee years down the road to upgrade to a higher-end GADA watch.


Have you thought about a winder? It could solve the issue of setting a watch before you wear it, the winder should keep everything going to just grab and go. I used one for years, but found I like setting and fiddling with my watches when I pull them out of the box to wear.



drcharlie said:


> If one wants to build a collection, I can imagine that C Ward would be a great way to go, especially when they cut the price in half. The finishing on the watch I had in possession for a brief time was most excellent for the price point--it was an amazing value.


I like modestly priced watches like the CW to scratch that itch for variety. I don't collect, but usually have a rotation of 3-4 nicer watches, then fill in with less expensive ones to save me from buying nicer pieces when I already have some great watches and I'm just COVID-bored at home.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Have you thought about a winder? It could solve the issue of setting a watch before you wear it, the winder should keep everything going to just grab and go. I used one for years, but found I like setting and fiddling with my watches when I pull them out of the box to wear.
> 
> I like modestly priced watches like the CW to scratch that itch for variety. I don't collect, but usually have a rotation of 3-4 nicer watches, then fill in with less expensive ones to save me from buying nicer pieces when I already have some great watches and I'm just COVID-bored at home.


Both of those points are excellent. I'm going to try to be a "1 automatic watch" kind of guy for now. Inevitably, I expect this will fail and I will get the bug again to get more watches. There's a real rush when buying a new watch. As long as I'm not distracted and don't miss it, I think the next C Ward semiannual sale would be a great time to look into acquiring more pieces. I'm the kind of person that enjoys researching almost as much as acquiring. I spent a few weeks researching C Ward watches before the last sale and was able to buy the one I liked the best (although I returned it). I expect I would enjoy doing the same thing this summer.

I was thinking about the Wolf winders when they went on sale a few months back for about 2/3 off. Ultimately, I decided not to go down that road. But, there's always the option in the future.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The smpc substitute


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Just ordered a C65 with the red bezel. Impressed they shipped it within 24 hours. Should get it by the end of Monday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The magnificent Beast today for WardWednesday


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Really wish I bought a C1 moonphase when they were still in production


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Ghost410 said:


> Really wish I bought a C1 moonphase when they were still in production


Well, you're in luck, they still make it - on pre-order now for March!

Christopher Ward C1 Moonglow


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

After many excruciating days of delays due to bad weather...my C65 was delivered today...oh man...what a sweet timepiece....


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Lu.. said:


> After many excruciating days of delays due to bad weather...my C65 was delivered today...oh man...what a sweet timepiece....


Congrats!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

The side profile of the C65 is just great. It makes the watches feel slimmer.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

__





| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com





Some more watches added to their sales listings.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Flicker said:


> Well, you're in luck, they still make it - on pre-order now for March!
> 
> Christopher Ward C1 Moonglow


Not the moon glow, i like their older moonphase


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Ghost410 said:


> Not the moon glow, i like their older moonphase


Ah, sorry. You mean this one ...










I guess that will mean some patience in finding one on the used market. They come up regularly on ebay in the UK, not sure about the US site, including some in new condition.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm not a fan of the new moonglow as you can see the duplicate moon under the transparent blind between 3 - 9 o'clock......the old one that @Flicker shows above is my preference and it is a stunner.....


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Flicker said:


> Ah, sorry. You mean this one ...
> 
> View attachment 15733940
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one! It's gorgeou


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been looking at the C60 Abyss with the bracelet but i am trying to figure out how dark the "gun metal" bracelet and case are. In some pics, they almost look black. In others, the reflected light makes them look lighter. 

Does anyone have any pics of the C60 Abyss on the OEM bracelet they can share?

Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I love mine


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

WardWednesday


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## kcdano (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone have the Abyss yet?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a bit of blue..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a bit of blue..
> View attachment 15759549


I love this one!! In-house movement takes it over the top 💪


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking again of getting the CW WHITE c60 mk3. 
I don't have any white-dial watches...I looked at a new Axios,
and said to myself and my daughter "the CW white dial is much nicer"
She agreed. And now I'm wondering if it is DIFFERENT enough from the 
black one I already have. The dial color is the only difference...
but I would get it with the black/hybrid rubber strap to make another difference.
Also, this would highlight the beautiful white dial.
At 15 percent off, it's about $720.
Is it different and special enough to get OR should I pass on it?
What do you think?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I think “pass”. I like to have at least a different case or material if I’m buying a watch that’s so close to another I already own.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

I was looking at their C60 Elite or the C65 Super Compressor, but I've been having a hard time finding a white/black watch that I liked and within my price range. So I ended up ordering the 40mm white/black C60 Trident Pro 600 earlier this week. Then just my luck, the following morning after ordering there is a coupon for 15% off all their watches (except special-editions) and I missed it  But I'm really looking forward to receiving it and will probably get the C65 Super Compressor as my next watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

extski said:


> I was looking at their C60 Elite or the C65 Super Compressor, but I've been having a hard time finding a white/black watch that I liked and within my price range. So I ended up ordering the 40mm white/black C60 Trident Pro 600 earlier this week. Then just my luck, the following morning after ordering there is a coupon for 15% off all their watches (except special-editions) and I missed it  But I'm really looking forward to receiving it and will probably get the C65 Super Compressor as my next watch.


They have these 15 percent off sales almost all the time.
I would even contact them now and ask if they will PLEASE
apply the 15 percent off to your recent purchase, 
that you haven't even received yet. It's certainly worth a TRY.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> They have these 15 percent off sales almost all the time.
> I would even contact them now and ask if they will PLEASE
> apply the 15 percent off to your recent purchase,
> that you haven't even received yet. It's certainly worth a TRY.


Agreed. I have had incredible service from them.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> They have these 15 percent off sales almost all the time.
> I would even contact them now and ask if they will PLEASE
> apply the 15 percent off to your recent purchase,
> that you haven't even received yet. It's certainly worth a TRY.


Thanks! I may do that. And next time, I'll be sure to wait on a discount code before purchasing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Never mind Christopher Ward watches, the CW Cordovan leather straps must be one of the best value luxury straps around anywhere. QR pins, no keepers, folding omega style clasp, superlative leather.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bth1234 said:


> Never mind Christopher Ward watches, the CW Cordovan leather straps must be one of the best value luxury straps around anywhere. QR pins, no keepers, folding omega style clasp, superlative leather.


Can you give us a few pictures of how it looks from all sides, please?
I checked the website, and it doesn't show how the end looks at all...
especially when worn. 
I did consider getting the black leather one...but at $130 dollars, 
I wasn't confident enough that I'd really like it, in order to buy it.
Thank you


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> Can you give us a few pictures of how it looks from all sides, please?
> I checked the website, and it doesn't show how the end looks at all...
> especially when worn.
> I did consider getting the black leather one...but at $130 dollars,
> ...


Here's a few. The first few are a 20/18 blue (it's a dark blue) strap. I haven't removed all the blue plastic yet. The only branding is stamped on the inside of the clasp. The last 2 are a 18/16 honey, which they don't do any more unfortunately. I bought the honey one in March 2019. The edges are all sealed as well. Hopefully you can see enough on these. Send me a note if you need any more. The strap lengths are different to standard. Instead of 120/85, its more like 110/95. Omega strap lengths are a bit different again.
I just posted two more of a black 20/18mm on a speedy.

for what it's worth the black one replaced a 98000245 on the speedy. I wasn't sure what that was, but I just checked and it is alligator. I like swapping straps, and it's just easier with QR pins, and I actually prefer the smooth finish on the cordovans.

I just added one more, which is a Rios New York cordovan. Lovely leather but it doesn't have QR bins and doesn't come on a folding clasp. I added the deployant clasp. It's a bit thicker than the CW ones.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bth1234 said:


> Here's a few. The first few are a 20/18 blue (it's a dark blue) strap. I haven't removed all the blue plastic yet. The only branding is stamped on the inside of the clasp. The last 2 are a 18/16 honey, which they don't do any more unfortunately. I bought the honey one in March 2019. The edges are all sealed as well. Hopefully you can see enough on these. Send me a note if you need any more. The strap lengths are different to standard. Instead of 120/85, its more like 110/95. Omega strap lengths are a bit different again.
> I just posted two more of a black 20/18mm on a speedy.
> 
> for what it's worth the black one replaced a 98000245 on the speedy. I wasn't sure what that was, but I just checked and it is alligator. I like swapping straps, and it's just easier with QR pins, and I actually prefer the smooth finish on the cordovans.
> ...


EXCELLENT. Thank you for these pictures!
So they all open and close the same way...
(with the metal contraption)??
I would get the black cordovan 22 that is on your Omega.
(and it tapers down to 20, I suppose).
It looks like it is a VERY good quality leather strap.
---
It's SO strange that they don't show the metal contraption,
how it opens and closes on their website.
--
Now, I'm seriously considering getting one.
With 15 percent off, it will be $110.50
Thank you.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Got my C60 Trident today, I like it a lot. Replacing the strap is usually the first thing I do when getting a new watch, but I think I actually like the strap it came with more than the burgundy Hirsch Duke I got for it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just ordered this. 15% site wide off code: mainspring21
Less than 48hrs on promo code.
Already have the C65 Super Compressor enjoying the super compressor a lot.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> EXCELLENT. Thank you for these pictures!
> So they all open and close the same way...
> (with the metal contraption)??
> I would get the black cordovan 22 that is on your Omega.
> ...


The speedy is actually 20/18. It has 20mm lugs. But I did just order a 22mm strap as well. We have spoken, but the closure is just a push button closure, like any other deployant strap. It just has an ingenious way of routing the surplus strap under the closure instead of over.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

In the last month I have sold two Chris Ward watches, and bought two. Sold a C60 trident Pro, and a C6 Kingfisher, and bought a C65 Super Compressor and a C65 Trident Vintage diver. The main reasons for this is the smaller sizes, dropping from 43mm to 41mm. Great watches, but i do wish they would regulate them better. Super compressor was +20spd, the C65 was -23spd.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

INAMINUTE said:


> In the last month I have sold two Chris Ward watches, and bought two. Sold a C60 trident Pro, and a C6 Kingfisher, and bought a C65 Super Compressor and a C65 Trident Vintage diver. The main reasons for this is the smaller sizes, dropping from 43mm to 41mm. Great watches, but i do wish they would regulate them better. Super compressor was +20spd, the C65 was -23spd.


I only have the one - a regulated COSC Sandhurst at -2spd - brilliant....but +/- 20 is out of whack - disappointing indeed and unusually so cos normally the 2824 is pretty stable even in its base versions


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> The speedy is actually 20/18. It has 20mm lugs. But I did just order a 22mm strap as well. We have spoken, but the closure is just a push button closure, like any other deployant strap. It just has an ingenious way of routing the surplus strap under the closure instead of over.


Some deployants put the tail on the outside. CW's is a Bader type deployant, so the tail is concealed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Some deployants put the tail on the outside. CW's is a Bader type deployant, so the tail is concealed.


I know, I said that. I buy third party closures from time to time. I generally search ebay for Omega Deployant or Deployment clasp, as Bader doesn't produce anything. I just ordered a few more. If you look on the OmegaWatches website (UK), an Alligator Strap on a folding clasp is £520, comprising £305 for the leather, and £215 for the clasp. How on earth can they charge that much? I investigated Raymond Weil for a particular strap, and the strap I was interested in (I think a very soft calf) was £190 for the leather and £70 for the folding clasp (with the tail over the clasp, not under). I expect the dollar values are just as scary. That's why I look for the third party clasps. Normal strap lengths are different to CW and Omega straps designed for a Bader clasp, so actually using the third party clasps can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just got the CW c60 white dial watch with a black ceramic bezel insert...
and the black Cordovan leather strap (all at 15 percent off, of course)! 
They were very nice and made it 2 separate orders, as I requested,
so that I don't have a problem with any import fees.

The nice CW Cordovan strap with a stainless steel deployment clasp
looks like a very high-quality leather strap.
(I can't even imagine wanting to spend more money on another brand).
---
I really hope this white dial c60 feels special 
and different enough to fit into my collection.
I think it is (and will look different enough)
and will wear a lot differently than my c60 black on the bracelet.
Since I didn't have ANY white dial watches,
and this is a really beautiful looking one...
(and I'm not willing to get the similar Omega because of cost),
I decided to get it...and add the black Cordovan leather strap!
---
p.s. I can't believe that I'm over 1000 posts already 
This is fun looking and hunting down and creating a really nice collection,
and sharing posts on this forum, especially when there is some back and forth
discussion, has made it even more enjoyable.


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Every time I see that Sandhurst I want one. I love that CW did a smaller no-date watch. I keep hoping they will take this 38mm case and do a dressier no-date.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Lympstone lume


----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Lympstone lume


GREAT picture!
I have this exact watch and strap...and love it!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Love my C65 Trident Auto. Very versatile watch. I usually wear it on the bracelet during the week, and either leather or black sailcloth on the weekends. Every once in a while on a NATO. It works with all of them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I've had my Trident for about four weeks. I've worn it daily for the most part. In those four weeks it has gained a total of 2 seconds. Pretty darn good.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Purchased this one yesterday, can't wait for it to arrive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

There are quite a few selections in their Nearly New section. Was looking for a strap and saw many watches too. Some sharp deals among them.






| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beast again today keeping me company fighting the 'Rona together. Trident to the face!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally received it after two delays from DHL. About 1 week late from initial delivery DHL delivery date. 1st delay was at Heathrow for ID verification and second delay was at Cincinnati for duties.

I do like it! As usual their straps are too long for me. On another Haveston strap.

Showed my friend the CW's and he ordered the black sapphire sandwich and then he showed his other friend and that guy ordered three different CW watches too, I should get a commission, lol...



ejhc11 said:


> Just ordered this. 15% site wide off code: mainspring21
> Less than 48hrs on promo code.
> Already have the C65 Super Compressor enjoying the super compressor a lot.
> View attachment 15770866












Oh here is the C65 compressor.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ejhc11 said:


> Finally received it after two delays from DHL. About 1 week late from initial delivery DHL delivery date. 1st delay was at Heathrow for ID verification and second delay was at Cincinnati for duties.
> 
> I do like it! As usual their straps are too long for me. On another Haveston strap.
> 
> ...


Moral of the story: DHL sucks! and CW is awesome.
---
I had a story once where they delayed and delayed and then wanted to charge me STORAGE fees, and would only agree to deliver it to me if I agreed to pay. I told them to send it back. WHY would I ever pay storage fees because of their incompetence??!

I wish more companies would let us choose FedEx which usually is good.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

New owner says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Back on oem rubber today


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

My two








Used to have C60 Trident in steel as well which was a great watch.
But with the Bronze C60 I didn't want to double up so sold it.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ a GMT...


----------



## suskompany (Aug 20, 2019)

I would love these watches, but the usual placement of the branding on the left of the dial is a non-starter for me. And when it's at the top--what's with that font choice?!

A shame, but I just can't get over it (it's a me issue)


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a flieger of sorts, a C8 Power Reserve..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beast mode


----------



## 6498 (Aug 27, 2020)

I am looking forward to more handwound CW like this one


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

extski said:


> Got my C60 Trident today, I like it a lot. Replacing the strap is usually the first thing I do when getting a new watch, but I think I actually like the strap it came with more than the burgundy Hirsch Duke I got for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That black hybrid strap that it comes with matches it perfectly.
It brings out and makes the white dial "pop".
---
But that leather strap would look great on a blue dial watch.
I've had leather straps on my mind for a while now.
Are Hirsch ones really good...comfortable, high quality?
Someone mentioned Colareb on a different thread.

Some people have been posting their CWs without mentioning
which leather strap they are wearing and if they would recommend it.
Please, the more information, the better. 
Thanks


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love this thing.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@watchman600 Yes, Hirsch straps are excellent quality and very comfortable.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Are Hirsch ones really good...comfortable, high quality?
> Someone mentioned Colareb on a different thread.
> 
> Some people have been posting their CWs without mentioning
> ...


Other than getting lower priced leather straps from Ritche or Barton, I have not really looked at other leather straps other than Hirsch since I liked them so much. I'll have to check out Colareb the next time I'm looking for a new strap, thanks for mentioning it. But I feel the Hirsch straps are comfortable and of good quality. The 6 straps that I have been using over the past 6 years have held up nicely, even after frequent swaps on different watches. But the first thing I do too when I get a new Hirsch strap, is replace the buckle with a butterfly clasp, so I'm guessing that has helped some.

The one I just got was the first Hirsch I purchased since about spring of 2015, and this one came with quick releases. When I looked at my Amazon history to see how long it had been since ordering a Hirsch and clicked each one, all the links from my order history from like 6 years ago are now showing quick releases on the product page, so it looks like all their straps are now quick releases. I may have to buy the ones I swap out frequently again, just for the quick release


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm very happy with my recent acquisition










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Vintage C65 this Sunday morning.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!

Boy I would love to see a 65 one day with the the standard hands and dial layout,logo at 12, and non vintage lume.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Trident SH21..


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I like these a lot, I'd like to see one with white lume vs the yellow/patina/whatever.



Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a C65 Trident SH21..
> View attachment 15826043


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Yesterday's watch, Sandhurst on a B&R MN-style strap.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Yesterday's watch, Sandhurst on a B&R MN-style strap.
> 
> View attachment 15826341


Love this watch..! Have mine on an olive Haveston strap..!


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

Just picked up this beauty pre-owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not here yet but soon 😍 (pic from web)


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving the patina on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Heads up that CW will be debuting 3 new watches on Thursday.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

The new Sealander should be one of them. But it sounds like it will have a date window


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New arrival this evening - The CW C1 Grand Malvern Small Second with the in-house SH21 manual wind 5 Day COSC certified chronometer movement (phew).

What. A. Stunner. Seriously, this is way up there in quality and build. The polished and brushed surfaces are lovely. Look at the reflection from between the lugs. Insane. The dial is beautiful, the hands are blued and just the right length. The crown is big and satisfying to use. It winds ultra-smoothly and topping up the power reserve takes a full minute of winding.

Some quick pics from just now.















What a Beauty! And here with its new playmate - The Beast itself. What a pair of winners in my book.  I'm admittedly a big fan of CW and this again shows why. It's WOW on wrist.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Arriving on Thursday, can't wait for my first bronzo!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

First day at work with the C1 Grand Malvern


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful dial. Even compared to the best there is


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here they are. C63 Sealander










Also available in white and on straps

And the Titanium Chronometer Elite


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice ones. A little small for me but those who like the 39-40 mm sport options would have some nice options. Here. Latest coupon is 100LOUPE21 which supposedly is good for $125 off anything over $600 ish (can’t remember the exact figures).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

In the US you'd use 125LOUPE21 for items over $500.

These look nice. The Elite is unique, but the regular c63s look very Aqua Terra/Explorer II/GS SBGN "inspired". Even the name - Sea (Aqua) Lander (Terra). I am sure these will sell well, and I like the regular white and black, but kind of disappointed that they did something so derivative with the name and GMTs.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jkpa said:


> New arrival this evening - The CW C1 Grand Malvern Small Second with the in-house SH21 manual wind 5 Day COSC certified chronometer movement (phew).
> 
> What. A. Stunner. Seriously, this is way up there in quality and build. The polished and brushed surfaces are lovely. Look at the reflection from between the lugs. Insane. The dial is beautiful, the hands are blued and just the right length. The crown is big and satisfying to use. It winds ultra-smoothly and topping up the power reserve takes a full minute of winding.
> 
> ...


Love it. Have toyed with the idea of a hand wound in house CWard but I just now they're all too big for me. I can still appreciate from afar though.

How's the winding action? Is it clicky like a 7001 and 2801 or smooth like a 2892?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> How's the winding action? Is it clicky like a 7001 and 2801 or smooth like a 2892?


Funny enough, a bit of both. I remember my old 2893 as being an extremely smooth and quiet winder (I believe the 2892 is the same in this regard), while the 7001 is very clicky and has more resistance. This is very smooth, yet also clicks. It's very easy to wind but takes a while due to the 120 hours PR.

Wearing it again today.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

I like all of them....

1) I like the fixed GMT bezel. The unidirectional bezel on the C65 GMT was one of the reason I did not purchase it.
2) how thin they are....it's thinner than Rolex.....nice!!!
3) the Trident hands....continue to strengthen that brand recognition....

but CW kinda stopped short......and played it too safe....

1) the size...should've been 41mm, especially for the Elite and GMT due to the bezels...
2) I understand the homage of the Explorer 1 & 2 (orange GMT hand), but with CW's brand recognition of the trident hands...take it to the next level....why not lime green GMT hands, neon red...why not have a rotating inner bezel with the Elite and have the 3 o'clock crown spin it (instead of having 2 crowns like others do)..

Bottom line...innovate....take risks....no need to copy some of Rolex design cues....it's time to go outside of the Rolex box.....

Most likely we will see other colorways in the future.... but it's a good start to a new platform....the C63


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Lu.. said:


> 1) the size...should've been 41mm, especially for the Elite and GMT due to the bezels...


Dare say that white GMT will wear bigger on the hand than 39mm. My 39.5mm Farer looks just as big on the wrist as my 42" Citizen Nighhawk.

This ones the winner for me. On this combo.










But you'd probably want the spare braclet to dress it up when needed. I just love that strap combo but!


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> Dare say that white GMT will wear bigger on the hand than 39mm. My 39.5mm Farer looks just as big on the wrist as my 42" Citizen Nighhawk.
> 
> This ones the winner for me. On this combo.
> 
> ...


You may be right.....unfortunately CWs business model is only dealing with them directly and online. It would be ideal if they had wholesalers so you could physically see them and try them out....that way if you like it, you buy it on the spot......they have that 60day guarantee, but believe you have to pay for it to be shipped back if you don't like it....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Lu.. said:


> You may be right.....unfortunately CWs business model is only dealing with them directly and online. It would be ideal if they had wholesalers so you could physically see them and try them out....that way if you like it, you buy it on the spot......they have that 60day guarantee, but believe you have to pay for it to be shipped back if you don't like it....


No, the return is free as well.

"
*Sixty-day free returns*
If you aren't happy with your watch for any reason, provided it is still in perfect condition and accompanied by all the original packaging and documentation, you can return it to us free of charge for up to 60 days from the date of despatch for a full refund or exchange."


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The new Sealander range is pretty awesome, just have to make up my mind which one to get and decide if I want to wait a few weeks to get the fabric strap that I want.

In the mean time.. the Super Compressor on the wrist today. It may have been an unpopular dial color but I really like it on any type of brown/tan strap. Never thought I would enjoy a brown dial watch this much.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This is one nice dial.

White in bright sunlight:



Low light in kitchen at night - yellow-y off-white with very dark hands:



Flick the wrist, and now the dial is silver with sparkling blue hands:


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> Dare say that white GMT will wear bigger on the hand than 39mm. My 39.5mm Farer looks just as big on the wrist as my 42" Citizen Nighhawk.
> 
> This ones the winner for me. On this combo.
> 
> ...


Is this real?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

JLittle said:


> Is this real?


I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

RynoRex82 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?


I mean is that like a photoshop of a watch someone wants to see from C Ward?

I ask cause I've never seen it and kind of love it.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

JLittle said:


> I mean is that like a photoshop of a watch someone wants to see from C Ward?
> 
> I ask cause I've never seen it and kind of love it.








C63 Sealander GMT | Christopher Ward


Buy C63 Sealander GMT at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Devarika Woulf said:


> C63 Sealander GMT | Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> Buy C63 Sealander GMT at Christopher Ward.
> ...


Thank you wonder! I wonder if that would fix my Polar Explorer II fetish...

anyway, can't get it. Just bought this...


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Just purchased my first CW. The new C63 White dialed GMT. It looks so good. Classic and timeless design. Derivative?... slightly...but they also add their own design language to be distinctive from an Explorer ii. At the end of the day, spending just over $800 on a GMT (with discount coupon) is pretty solid. I've been contemplating a CW for months and couldn't resist. Really excited.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

admit-to-im said:


> Just purchased my first CW. The new C63 White dialed GMT. It looks so good. Classic and timeless design. Derivative?... slightly...but they also add their own design language to be distinctive from an Explorer ii. At the end of the day, spending most over $800 on a GMT (with discount coupon) is pretty solid. I've been contemplating a CW for months and couldn't resist. Really excited.


Congrats. Solid purchase.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes congratulations, I’m waiting for my magazine and discount voucher to arrive.....then who knows.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

One other thing you get with the CW "explorer" is a display case back showing an improved movement. I'm surprised there's no pictures if a case back yet.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> One other thing you get with the CW "explorer" is a display case back showing an improved movement. I'm surprised there's no pictures if a case back yet.


The CW product pages all have photos of the caseback. The SW330-2 doesn't really look any different from the SW330-1.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> The CW product pages all have photos of the caseback. The SW330-2 doesn't really look any different from the SW330-1.


I meant within this thread, really.


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Moral of the story: DHL sucks! and CW is awesome.
> ---
> I had a story once where they delayed and delayed and then wanted to charge me STORAGE fees, and would only agree to deliver it to me if I agreed to pay. I told them to send it back. WHY would I ever pay storage fees because of their incompetence??!
> 
> I wish more companies would let us choose FedEx which usually is good.


FedEx is always reliable for me. Can get me from Beijing to PA in 5 days. DHL is hit and miss.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

dgscott70 said:


> FedEx is always reliable for me. Can get me from Beijing to PA in 5 days. DHL is hit and miss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I feel the same. I have had Fedex do next day from Europe to UK. even with low cost Invicta's. Jomashop send from US to UK with DHL and the non-expedited service is painful. Very hard to track a delivery.


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> I feel the same. I have had Fedex do next day from Europe to UK. even with low cost Invicta's. Jomashop send from US to UK with DHL and the non-expedited service is painful. Very hard to track a delivery.


Almost seems like DHL locations in the states are independently owned and operated. Don't own that, just seems that way.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

My blue C65 Dartmouth... on a number of strap options...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

heboil said:


> My blue C65 Dartmouth... on a number of strap options...
> 
> View attachment 15860159
> 
> ...


Great photos, I like the 2nd nato, with the two blues and grey edges.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Great photos, I like the 2nd nato, with the two blues and grey edges.


Was going to say the same thing.


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

British Racing Green C7 Rapide on a B and R Horween rally strap. Might be selling this one, decided I don't like chronographs that much in practice. Too hard to read quickly and I have no use for the functions.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

C60 Sapphire on Rios 1931 Ostrich strap as a change from the bracelet.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

heboil said:


> My blue C65 Dartmouth... on a number of strap options...
> 
> View attachment 15860159
> 
> ...


The 4th one down (olive green) is probably my favorite. The blue isofrane is also killer. This watch looks so good on all of the straps, though.

What brand Natos are those?


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

admit-to-im said:


> The 4th one down (olive green) is probably my favorite. The blue isofrane is also killer. This watch looks so good on all of the straps, though.
> 
> What brand Natos are those?


Thx! 4th one down is custom WWII canvas strap (leather-lined). The solid color NATOs are ADPT straps. The striped is a Haveston.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

heboil said:


> My blue C65 Dartmouth... on a number of strap options...
> 
> View attachment 15860159
> 
> ...


Firstly, they all look fantastic! I like the 6th one and the 2nd nato with the stripes in that order. It's a strap monster.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

My new C63 arrived yesterday and this thing is legit. When I first started collecting watches, one of the classic rules among collectors was to always buy on the bracelet. So I did that. I never wore the bracelet but the internet must be right. Right? When this watch was released, I had a decision to make and after thinking about it a little bit more, I said "damn the internet!, I'm buying this on a leather strap." And so I did. And I'm glad I did.

Back to the watch...The finishing on this watch is on another level. Crisp lines. Clean dial. Perfectly proportioned indices. Great angles. It's thin and light but feels substantial. The crown is easy to grip and we'll sized. GADA is a great way to describe this watch.

This is a truly spectacular watch at any price point, and the step up from the sub $500 market to this is appreciable. I have watches from Nodus, Zelos, Hamilton, and Boldr and this CW really stands out. I wasn't sure if spending $800 compared to $400 would make a significant difference, and while price alone is not a good indicator of quality, you can see the difference in the CW.

CW knocked it out of the park.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Not bad accuracy after a week of daily use. This is using an app on my phone, so I guess take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 15865404
> 
> 
> My new C63 arrived yesterday and this thing is legit. When I first started collecting watches, one of the classic rules among collectors was to always buy on the bracelet. So I did that. I never wore the bracelet but the internet must be right. Right? When this watch was released, I had a decision to make and after thinking about it a little bit more, I said "damn the internet!, I'm buying this on a leather strap." And so I did. And I'm glad I did.
> ...


Awesome watch.

For selfish reasons, I wish you had bought it on bracket lol.

I'm wondering if the half links from the c63 fit the c60 trident bracelet.

Will just have to wait for more people to get these to find out.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am almost positive they do/will fit. I am also almost positive they won't be selling them separately, but will happy to sell you a new bracelet for the c60 that has half-links eventually. It's my understand they will be offering them on all their bracelets eventually.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Day 3 with my first CW. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am almost positive they do/will fit. I am also almost positive they won't be selling them separately, but will happy to sell you a new bracelet for the c60 that has half-links eventually. It's my understand they will be offering them on all their bracelets eventually.


I understand the reason behind not offering them separately but I also think that's a bs reason considering the issues so many have had with sizing and how many I've seen sold because of bad fitment.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

admit-to-im said:


> My new C63 arrived yesterday and this thing is legit. When I first started collecting watches, one of the classic rules among collectors was to always buy on the bracelet. So I did that. I never wore the bracelet but the internet must be right. Right? When this watch was released, I had a decision to make and after thinking about it a little bit more, I said "damn the internet!, I'm buying this on a leather strap." And so I did. And I'm glad I did.
> 
> Back to the watch...The finishing on this watch is on another level. Crisp lines. Clean dial. Perfectly proportioned indices. Great angles. It's thin and light but feels substantial. The crown is easy to grip and we'll sized. GADA is a great way to describe this watch.
> 
> ...


That is a BEAUTY.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

ryan850 said:


> I understand the reason behind not offering them separately but I also think that's a bs reason considering the issues so many have had with sizing and how many I've seen sold because of bad fitment.


CW _will_ be selling half links near the end of May. Confirmed to by CW customer service via email.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gaizka said:


> CW _will_ be selling half links near the end of May. Confirmed to by CW customer service via email.


That is awesome. I was getting to the point where I was about to list my trident for sale because I couldn't get a good fit.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! That is great news and I am really surprised. Good on them. FWIW I was told a few weeks ago that they will be selling endlinks to fit the newer bracelets to the older mk2 Trident cases. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The one other concern I have after seeing the c63 is whether they are going to change the logo placement on the trident from the 9 o'clock to the standard 12. 

Even though it doesn't bother me, I'd much prefer the 12 o'clock position and I've contemplated selling my mk3 preemptively because I think if they move the logo to 12, the market price for the mk3 dials will decrease quite a bit.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

They make SO MANY watches, I wonder why they can't/don't make a 
beautiful green c60. Like a British racing green. It's such a regal nice color,
I would buy it in a second! Instead, there is always another model in my inbox...
but no green c60. Thoughts on why they don't do it?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> They make SO MANY watches, I wonder why they can't/don't make a
> beautiful green c60. Like a British racing green. It's such a regal nice color,
> I would buy it in a second! Instead, there is always another model in my inbox...
> but no green c60. Thoughts on why they don't do it?


the MK2 had a green bezel option. It's gorgeous. I agree - I would buy a black dial, green bezel C60 for sure.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> the MK2 had a green bezel option. It's gorgeous. I agree - I would buy a black dial, green bezel C60 for sure.


That's funny...I think I would greatly prefer a green dial and black bezel 
(like the white c60 mk3)...or just all green (like the black c60 mk3).


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm very happy to have this one in my possession again. Back in early March my Trident developed a winding issue - and by winding issue I mean it would no longer wind manually from the crown. I could still set the time and date with no problem, but the winding was shot. I went to Christopher Ward's website to see how to get it in for repair and learned their repair center was closed due to Covid restrictions.

On April 12 CW reopened their repair center and I contacted them to see about starting the return process. I wasn't looking forward to it because I assumed I would have to deal with customs paperwork and the like. CW arranged for DHL to pick up the watch at my house. They also sent me all of the necessary completed paperwork via email. All I had to do was print it out and include it with the package. DHL picked up the Trident mid-morning on a Wednesday and CW had it in their possession on Friday.

Earlier this week I received an email from CW stating the repair was complete and the watch was on its way back to me. DHL got the watch in country and handed it off to USPS who delivered it today. The winding issue is resolved and works properly again. Unfortunately, CW did not specify what was wrong with the watch. My guess is some gears or teeth had broken which allowed the crown to spin freely rather than engaging with the movement, but I don't know a lot about the specific parts of an automatic movement. Aside from that, I am very happy with the customer service provided by CW. The whole process was quite painless and the repair was covered under warranty. Despite having numerous watches, this was the first time I have ever had to send a watch back to the company/manufacturer for repair.


----------



## 1492945 (May 16, 2021)

New member here (although i was a long standing member a few years back but fell away).

Have a few Omega's but i've cut my collection down a fair bit in recent years. Picked this beauty up last week though and it's re-igniting my love of the hobby and watch collecting.

My first CW and i'm stunned by the quality of fit and finish


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Let's start a new thread for all CW watches. There is a large thread for the C60 Trident Pro in the Dive Watches forum. While the C60 Trident is their most popular model, there are so many more CW watches and other things CW-related that need to be talked and posted about.
> 
> Have any pictures to share? Things to discuss? Questions to ask? Please join the discussion.


I own two. The C65 Super Compressor, and a C65 vintage dive watch (hand wind). I love both watches, but both arrived JUST within tolerance. It upsets me that CW don't spend a little time ensuring their watches leave the factory more accurate, when other far cheaper brands do. I have had two dealings with their customer service department. The first time it took four weeks for them to respond, the second time they were just outright curt.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

So I have a question, hopefully it’s not too stupid but I can’t seem to find the answer. I bought a limited edition c60 bronze, only 500 made according to the CW website. However they have it shown on the site 4 different times with 4 different straps, a couple versions are pre order, a couple in stock. My question is are there actually 2000 of these? 500 each with different straps? Or 500 total. Yes I could send CW an email but just curious if anyone knows before I do. Thanks


----------



## 1492945 (May 16, 2021)

Porky4774 said:


> So I have a question, hopefully it's not too stupid


It's not a stupid question at all. Not sure though so best email CW.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ombre to start the day off..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Porky4774 said:


> So I have a question, hopefully it's not too stupid but I can't seem to find the answer. I bought a limited edition c60 bronze, only 500 made according to the CW website. However they have it shown on the site 4 different times with 4 different straps, a couple versions are pre order, a couple in stock. My question is are there actually 2000 of these? 500 each with different straps? Or 500 total. Yes I could send CW an email but just curious if anyone knows before I do. Thanks


There are a total of 500 watch heads for this LE model. They receive the watch heads from their factory in Switzerland and add the straps/bracelets in the UK when a watch is ordered. Some straps are not in stock so that's why some of the LE on certain straps are on pre-order.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> There are a total of 500 watch heads for this LE model. They receive the watch heads from their factory in Switzerland and add the straps/bracelets in the UK when a watch is ordered. Some straps are not in stock so that's why some of the LE on certain straps are on pre-order.


Thank you for clarifying that for me, it's kind of what I assumed but wanted to know for sure


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thought I would post this here too,
so you guys can see it (love this watch):


watchman600 said:


> I'm going to enjoy some of this tonight...so good
> (tastes like apple, but is 41 percent alcohol ):


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> Thought I would post this here too,
> so you guys can see it (love this watch):


Sure..


----------



## 5inn (May 10, 2021)

Anyone have a lead on when the next CW sale is? I've seen some old posts about them being in both January and July for their 'nearly new' sale, but not sure if those are still relevant.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Sandhurst on a cheap cloth nato.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

5inn said:


> Anyone have a lead on when the next CW sale is? I've seen some old posts about them being in both January and July for their 'nearly new' sale, but not sure if those are still relevant.


I thought it was a winter/summer thing, too. I usually just watch the CW threads and check their website. Get on their mailing list, too. Last sale I got an early notification via email and grabbed a pair from them.


----------



## 5inn (May 10, 2021)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I thought it was a winter/summer thing, too. I usually just watch the CW threads and check their website. Get on their mailing list, too. Last sale I got an early notification via email and grabbed a pair from them.


Thanks, just hopped on it.

I see they currently have a code on the forums for $125 (USD) off. The code is 125loupe21. Might be enough to order. Hmmm


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

5inn said:


> Anyone have a lead on when the next CW sale is? I've seen some old posts about them being in both January and July for their 'nearly new' sale, but not sure if those are still relevant.


Clearance sales are traditionally January and July. They did it a little differently last year due to the pandemic. The summer sale was spread out over several weeks starting in May, releasing small batches of clearance watches each week. Given that the January sale this year was "normal", I expect the summer sale to be the back to normal as well.

$125 off vouchers are a regular occurrence. Seems like there's a voucher code active roughly every other month.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

5inn said:


> Thanks, just hopped on it.
> 
> I see they currently have a code on the forums for $125 (USD) off. The code is 125loupe21. Might be enough to order. Hmmm


Also, check the sale forums. Lots of people (incl me) buy in the big CW sales and then flip them. I'm getting ready to list one I bought in the last sale that hasn't made it into regular rotation.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Sandhurst on a cheap cloth nato.
> 
> View attachment 15886963


I just love this watch, and despite my frustration with CW and sending one back due to a movement issue, I really, really want to get another one. It's so nice, especially on the bracelet. A used one might be in my future or maybe a clearance buy.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I just love this watch, and despite my frustration with CW and sending one back due to a movement issue, I really, really want to get another one. It's so nice, especially on the bracelet. A used one might be in my future or maybe a clearance buy.


Sorry you had an issue, hopefully sorted out with their good warranty and return policies.

I like the watch a lot and find the size perfect for everyday activities that might bang up an larger watch. I got this one on the bracelet, which is nicely made, but the clasp is way too large for the size of the watch. I generally wear it on a nato or mn-style strap in warm weather and a worn leather strap in the winter.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Sorry you had an issue, hopefully sorted out with their good warranty and return policies.
> 
> I like the watch a lot and find the size perfect for everyday activities that might bang up an larger watch. I got this one on the bracelet, which is nicely made, but the clasp is way too large for the size of the watch. I generally wear it on a nato or mn-style strap in warm weather and a worn leather strap in the winter.
> 
> View attachment 15887007


They handled it well. It was a NN purchase and kept fantastic time, but after a couple of weeks the spinning rotor issue became apparent. And after having the issue repaired twice on the same Trident previously, I decided I didn't want to deal with it all again, so sent the Sandhurst back for a refund. Yours looks great on that dark brown strap!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They handled it well. It was a NN purchase and kept fantastic time, but after a couple of weeks the spinning rotor issue became apparent. And after having the issue repaired twice on the same Trident previously, I decided I didn't want to deal with it all again, so sent the Sandhurst back for a refund. Yours looks great on that dark brown strap!


I'm not blown away by the Selitta movements, it seems like on the lower end there are always compromises (like low PR) or known issues (winding and rotor issues). I would pay a bit more for something higher quality, but I understand why they use them on these lower end watches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

True. CW in particular seems to have had a bunch with issues with the Sellitas. Did yours come with the COSC cert? Mine did and it was pretty much spot on or better. I probably should have just kept it and gotten it repaired under warranty if it ever became a big issue later.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I'm not blown away by the Selitta movements, it seems like on the lower end there are always compromises (like low PR) or known issues (winding and rotor issues). I would pay a bit more for something higher quality, but I understand why they use them on these lower end watches.


The winding issues aren't relegated to Sellita. I had a *new (gray market, LNIB) 2824 develop rotor spin inside of the first year of ownership. It's an inherent feature of the 2824 winding design.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

MX793 said:


> The winding issues aren't relegated to Sellita. I had a *new 2824 develop rotor spin inside of the first year of ownership. *It's an inherent feature of the 2824 winding design.*


"Feature" 

I have seen it happen to in house movements, too. I thought I read here (maybe from @Archer ?) that it was due to oiling, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> "Feature"
> 
> I have seen it happen to in house movements, too. I thought I read here (maybe from @Archer ?) that it was due to oiling, but I may be mistaken.


It's tied to the lubrication of the reverser wheels. But for some reason, 2824 pattern movements seem more sensitive to it. You don't hear about 289x movements (or SW3xx) developing it.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

MX793 said:


> It's tied to the lubrication of the reverser wheels. But for some reason, 2824 pattern movements seem more sensitive to it. You don't hear about 289x movements (or SW3xx) developing it.


That's my understanding, too.

I like the 289x movements, a little longer PR and thinner than the 2824s.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> "Feature"
> 
> I have seen it happen to in house movements, too. I thought I read here (maybe from @Archer ?) that it was due to oiling, but I may be mistaken.


It can be caused by several things - too much "oil" (these have their own specific lubricant for them, so not really oil), too little lubrication, wear, or contamination.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The fabulous C1 for the work week. Every time I pick it up, I'm impressed by it.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New arrival today...!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

The black GMT is such a good looking watch


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> True. CW in particular seems to have had a bunch with issues with the Sellitas. Did yours come with the COSC cert? Mine did and it was pretty much spot on or better. I probably should have just kept it and gotten it repaired under warranty if it ever became a big issue later.


This one is COSC and runs within spec, +/- a few everyday. I think if I had problems with the movement I'd be tempted to let my local guy sort it out vs sending back and forth to the UK.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

^^^^
Great shots of a great watch!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> This one is COSC and runs within spec, +/- a few everyday. I think if I had problems with the movement I'd be tempted to let my local guy sort it out vs sending back and forth to the UK.


Yeah. I kind of wish I had. I went through the back and forth to UK twice with a Mk3 Trident for the same issue, and it just soured me on CW in general. But I just love the Sandhurst...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry Speedy.

C1 again.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> New arrival today...!


Man that looks GOOD. CW 2020 and 2021 releases have all been stellar.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My only CW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Man that looks GOOD. CW 2020 and 2021 releases have all been stellar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Havnt they just, I am fighting the temptation for a 63 right now.........


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> Just purchased my first CW. The new C63 White dialed GMT. It looks so good. Classic and timeless design. Derivative?... slightly...but they also add their own design language to be distinctive from an Explorer ii. At the end of the day, spending just over $800 on a GMT (with discount coupon) is pretty solid. I've been contemplating a CW for months and couldn't resist. Really excited.


Hi how do you get this coupon? Would love to get one myself


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I signed up for their newsletter. If you are in the US, the code is 125Loupe21. 


mosquitojoyride said:


> Hi how do you get this coupon? Would love to get one myself


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I was sent a review unit of the black Sealander GMT a few days ago. Here's a few shots:


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good, are they still sold out?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@bigclive2011 yeah restocking next month so you can order now and it'll ship in a few weeks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s bad news, I’m trying not to 😩


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Got the white and black dial gmt and have been wearing them for a couple weeks now. They are fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> I signed up for their newsletter. If you are in the US, the code is 125Loupe21.


Ah ok I thought there was perhaps a greater discount as I'm seeing it's 1070 so minus 125 is 945 but just figured out you didn't get the bracelet option


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Beast today. Man this is a nice watch.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just published my review of the C63 Sealander GMT in black:





I can't say enough nice things about this watch, and while this was loaned to me to review, I'm seriously considering getting one of my own. It is an impressive amount of value.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C1 today


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@singularityseven GREAT review. I just watched the whole thing.
Since I have the black c60 mk3, this isn't going to be for me.
But I appreciate the great, detailed review with lots of close-up pics.
Please ask them for the Moonglow to review!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dgaddis said:


>


Hey, can you please post more pics with the blue strap more visible. Just want to get an idea of how it goes with the blue strap. Thanks
Beautiful piece btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Soh1982 said:


> Hey, can you please post more pics with the blue strap more visible. Just want to get an idea of how it goes with the blue strap. Thanks
> Beautiful piece btw!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go! Because the orange bits on the dial aren't very bright they really don't stand out, which means you can pair it with basically any strap you want and it looks good.




























EDIT on more:


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

dgaddis said:


>


What are your thoughts / impressions on the watch itself...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dgaddis said:


> Here ya go! Because the orange bits on the dial aren't very bright they really don't stand out, which means you can pair it with basically any strap you want and it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Looks great. I have been thinking about ordering one. Wanted something not too expensive with a white dial that could be worn with bracelet or a blue rubber strap. I feel that this really fits the bill. I am sure it's build quality and finishing is stellar for the price point, like all CWs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

sea_urchin said:


> What are your thoughts / impressions on the watch itself...


I really like it a lot. The size is perfect for me, it looks great, movement is accurate (a handful of seconds fast per day), and easily dresses up or down. Great finishing, bracelet is nice (I wear it mostly on the bracelet). My only nit pick is the orange, it's too pale. It would look better if it were just black instead, or a brighter orange so it would 'pop' more. As is it kinda just blends in. But that's a real nitpick. Overall I love it.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, I think they half heartedly went with orange, none at all or more is what's needed, nonetheless its a great looking watch.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

A few C63 pics on various straps. White dials are extraordinarily versatile.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Christopher Ward and Halios are two of my favorite brands in the $1000 (and under) range, and I happened to have @reluctantsnowman's Halios Fairwind with me while I was reviewing the C63 Sealander GMT (on loan from CW), so I thought I'd do some side-by-side shots of the two watches. I figured some here might find this interesting too.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Christopher Ward and Halios are two of my favorite brands in the $1000 (and under) range, and I happened to have @reluctantsnowman's Halios Fairwind with me while I was reviewing the C63 Sealander GMT (on loan from CW), so I thought I'd do some side-by-side shots of the two watches. I figured some here might find this interesting too.


Great photography.
I really dig your channel. you consistently put out excellent content.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Black Sand SC on a Barton khaki canvas strap.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> Black Sand SC on a Barton khaki canvas strap.


I like that combo.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

For those C60 MK2 owners looking for a bracelet, CW CS confirmed to me this morning via email that they’re expected to be available on their website in July.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> For those C60 MK2 owners looking for a bracelet, CW CS confirmed to me this morning via email that they're expected to be available on their website in July.


Will the new Mk2 bracelets be quick-release?

On the fence as to whether I'd buy one. I picked up a Barton silicone/Cordura hybrid strap in chocolate brown for my Mk2 Vintage several weeks ago and am really liking it. Similar look to the brown leather strap it came on (which I wear during the winter) but with water and sweat resistance. Used to use an olive green NATO during the summers, but no more. Not sure I'd like the watch better on bracelet. I have my Mk3 on bracelet when I want a diver on bracelet.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> View attachment 15940920


WOW...that's a beauty!
I have had my eye on this model for a while now.
HOW do you like it?
Please share all the details...
including the leather strap & deployment clasp.
Thanks


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Will the new Mk2 bracelets be quick-release?
> 
> On the fence as to whether I'd buy one. I picked up a Barton silicone/Cordura hybrid strap in chocolate brown for my Mk2 Vintage several weeks ago and am really liking it. Similar look to the brown leather strap it came on (which I wear during the winter) but with water and sweat resistance. Used to use an olive green NATO during the summers, but no more. Not sure I'd like the watch better on bracelet. I have my Mk3 on bracelet when I want a diver on bracelet.


Yes supposedly quick release and adjustable clasp.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> WOW...that's a beauty!
> I have had my eye on this model for a while now.
> HOW do you like it?
> Please share all the details...
> ...


Watchman, totally love my Christopher Ward Moonglow! I'll try to give you an honest little review.

The strap is very comfortable, and gives me the impression that it is durable. I have read that the leather is the same used for certain foot ware that resists wrinkling. I give it high marks.

The clasp is also of high quality, however, I would love to have seen CW laser etched into it. Small gripe, but feel it woulda been a nice touch. Still, give it high marks also, as it feels well made, and has double trigger to open.

Two small complaints I have about the watch itself. The crown could stand to be a bit beefier, as winding the ETA 2836 is a tad stiff, and the crown makes winding just a hair laborious.

The lume is good, but I think CW greatly overstates its effectiveness. If I hit it with my uv light, it glows brilliantly, but does not sustain luminosity for a very long time. Maybe I'm expecting too much, but I don't think I'm being overly critical here.

The case is well done, and CW markets it's "light catching ability". I agree. The brushed/polished alternating effects are well done. Exhibition caseback- could of used a little more decorating of movement, but at the watches price point, I can't complain. Coated rotor is nice, but without looking at it through a loupe, you can't realize CW's twin flag logo that adorns it.

Having said all this, I would recommend this watch to all! I give it 9 outta 10. Some reviewers complained about the smoked sapphire portion maybe needing to be a hair darker- I happen to like it the way it is! The moons are fabulously done, and are raised in a three dimensional manner that adds to its overall effectiveness!

Hope this helped, and wasn't too long winded! Great watch for the price!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> Watchman, totally love my Christopher Ward Moonglow! I'll try to give you an honest little review.
> 
> The strap is very comfortable, and gives me the impression that it is durable. I have read that the leather is the same used for certain foot ware that resists wrinkling. I give it high marks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that review!
It wasn't long-winded at all.
I appreciate your taking the time to share with me/us
about this amazing moonglow watch and leather strap.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To start the day off..


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for that review!
> It wasn't long-winded at all.
> I appreciate your taking the time to share with me/us
> about this amazing moonglow watch and leather strap.


My pleasure! We all like watches for different reasons! I tend to gravitate towards reasonably priced watches, that have a fun complication and also has an interesting look as well. My latest, the Montblanc Orbis Terrarum, is another prime example!


----------



## bearcatrunner (Jun 25, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> My pleasure! We all like watches for different reasons! I tend to gravitate towards reasonably priced watches, that have a fun complication and also has an interesting look as well. My latest, the Montblanc Orbis Terrarum, is another prime example!


Can we get a few more shots of your Moonglow. Like the back and a lume shot. Curious to see what it looks like in the hands of an ordinary Joe or should I say watchman!


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

bearcatrunner said:


> Can we get a few more shots of your Moonglow. Like the back and a lume shot. Curious to see what it looks like in the hands of an ordinary Joe or should I say watchman!


Bearcat, most definitely! I'm heading out right now, but when I get back, I'll get some pics posted. It really is a very good, well made and likable watch!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone see THIS one yet?





__





C1 Worldglow | Christopher Ward


Buy C1 Worldglow at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

JLittle said:


> Anyone see THIS one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be on my wrist if it wasn't for the Montblanc Orbis Terrarum! I actually owned the CW C1 Grand Malvern Worldtimer. It was a fabulous watch that I really loved. Just wanted the Orbis Terrarum more, so I parted with it!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> That would be on my wrist if it wasn't for the Montblanc Orbis Terrarum! I actually owned the CW C1 Grand Malvern Worldtimer. It was a fabulous watch that I really loved. Just wanted the Orbis Terrarum more, so I parted with it!


That Montblanc is nice! I'm not in the marker for a World Timer, but she is a looker.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

JLittle said:


> That Montblanc is nice! I'm not in the marker for a World Timer, but she is a looker.





JLittle said:


> That Montblanc is nice! I'm not in the marker for a World Timer, but she is a looker.


JLittle, yeh, the world timer is really not something that is very useful to me. I guess I kinda fell in love with the complication of a world timer, plus I gravitate towards map dialed watches. The Orbis Terrarum became my crush! I like the way that Montblanc shows night/day around the northern hemisphere, and the pusher is very useful in that the map and reference city can be moved all at once. Really love it!


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

bearcatrunner said:


> Can we get a few more shots of your Moonglow. Like the back and a lume shot. Curious to see what it looks like in the hands of an ordinary Joe or should I say watchman!


Bearcat, here you go. Let me know if you need any more pics or info. One thing I want to tell you, the lume on this watch is green. Don't know why it's showing a blue Indiglo look, but, lume is definitely green. Bad shot of the rotor, too. The rotor has the CW twin flag logo stamped across it. However, without a loupe, the logos do not look very prominent.


----------



## bearcatrunner (Jun 25, 2020)

WOW that is pretty freakin awesome. I do wish that the top screen was darker so that you only saw the lighted up moon but wow. So the red dash by the 16th tells the date correct. How does it know what month it is? Would be interesting to see a month day date window and maybe if Brian from family guy was flying on a rocket ship on the second hand.

I love that it is unique and really cool. Oh if I win the vaxamillion I am buying one of those.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> Bearcat, here you go. Let me know if you need any more pics or info. One thing I want to tell you, the lume on this watch is green. Don't know why it's showing a blue Indiglo look, but, lume is definitely green. Bad shot of the rotor, too. The rotor has the CW twin flag logo stamped across it. However, without a loupe, the logos do not look very prominent.
> View attachment 15944066
> View attachment 15944067
> View attachment 15944068
> ...


OH YEAH.
This may be in my future!
Thanks for the great pictures .
It's $1700 when it is 15 percent off.
Not sure how much the import fee is to America...
probably another 100 bucks for a total of $1800.
Looks AMAZING
(I would prefer if the cover was smokier, 
so that it would only show ONE moon at a time,
but it still looks awesome).


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

bearcatrunner said:


> WOW that is pretty freakin awesome. I do wish that the top screen was darker so that you only saw the lighted up moon but wow. So the red dash by the 16th tells the date correct. How does it know what month it is? Would be interesting to see a month day date window and maybe if Brian from family guy was flying on a rocket ship on the second hand.
> 
> I love that it is unique and really cool. Oh if I win the vaxamillion I am buying one of those.


Yes, neat date complication in that the red marker rotates around that date ring. I agree that the smoked sapphire would be better served if it was a shade darker, but, it doesn't bug me. I've read many reviews on the Moonglow. A lot of folks are critical about the smoked sapphire, the writing on the sapphire and even the red tip of the second hand. None of those things are an issue with me. Like I've stated, my only 2 gripes are that the lume does not last long(CW SAYS OTHERWISE), and the crown, although I like it's look, makes self winding a tad annoying, because the Sellita movement is a little stiff.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> OH YEAH.
> This may be in my future!
> Thanks for the great pictures .
> It's $1700 when it is 15 percent off.
> ...


Do it man! It's a great watch at a great price! The moon phase is accurate up to some far, far away date too!


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> OH YEAH.
> This may be in my future!
> Thanks for the great pictures .
> It's $1700 when it is 15 percent off.
> ...


I don't believe I paid any import duties on it in America.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Bob1087 said:


> I don't believe I paid any import duties on it in America.


I think over $800 gets hit with customs coming into the United States but it can depend on the shipping service used.

When I thought I snuck through on a Zenith I bought in 2019, my state Comptroller sent me a note that I owed the customs duties. Since then, I've paid on anything over that amount, including the Christopher Ward watches I've purchased.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

This landed the other day, it's a polarizing design you either love it or you don't. I love it. Can't seem to take it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I think over $800 gets hit with customs coming into the United States but it can depend on the shipping service used.
> 
> When I thought I snuck through on a Zenith I bought in 2019, my state Comptroller sent me a note that I owed the customs duties. Since then, I've paid on anything over that amount, including the Christopher Ward watches I've purchased.


I paid $0 on my Christopher Ward.


----------



## bearcatrunner (Jun 25, 2020)

I mean why do you even need to see the moon phase when it is looping underneath? Just make it a black screen to match the watch face. Then the annoying Christopher Ward logo would not even get in the way because it would be over any of the moon. Man if the moon lume were like the other lume they use then it would be fantastic. I hope they do a version 2 of this and fix a few of these issues. This is a real winner here and really unique. Also why not make the rotor transparent so you can see more of the movement? Is this a CW unique movement?

I would actually love to have something like this. I often run in the morning when it is coolest and need to know how much of the moon will be out so I know if I need a headlamp. This watch would actually be very helpful with that. Otherwise I have to look at my suunto in the morning which tells me.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Bob1087 said:


> I paid $0 on my Christopher Ward.


That's good, nobody wants to pay more for their watches. I have older transactions where I was able to avoid them, nothing recent.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

bearcatrunner said:


> I mean why do you even need to see the moon phase when it is looping underneath? Just make it a black screen to match the watch face. Then the annoying Christopher Ward logo would not even get in the way because it would be over any of the moon. Man if the moon lume were like the other lume they use then it would be fantastic. I hope they do a version 2 of this and fix a few of these issues. This is a real winner here and really unique. Also why not make the rotor transparent so you can see more of the movement? Is this a CW unique movement?
> 
> I would actually love to have something like this. I often run in the morning when it is coolest and need to know how much of the moon will be out so I know if I need a headlamp. This watch would actually be very helpful with that. Otherwise I have to look at my suunto in the morning which tells me.


I misspoke before. The movement is a Sellita with Christopher Wards module on top.
As far as seeing the second moon, most every watch brand that does a moon phase, hides the second moon behind the dial. That's what makes this CW different- and I happen to like it! In the daytime, the moon is hidden quite often , because the sapphire layer looks almost like a mirror, depending on light and angle. To each his own, but I like it!


----------



## bearcatrunner (Jun 25, 2020)

Bob1087 said:


> I misspoke before. The movement is a Sellita with Christopher Wards module on top.
> As far as seeing the second moon, most every watch brand that does a moon phase, hides the second moon behind the dial. That's what makes this CW different- and I happen to like it! In the daytime, the moon is hidden quite often , because the sapphire layer looks almost like a mirror, depending on light and angle. To each his own, but I like it!


That's a good point about the moon. As watch people we want the watch companies to be unique and as soon as they are we complain about it. I like it too. For some reason though if something bugs me just a little on a watch I move on. It is crazy like the Tudors which are really nice watches but I don't like that stupid hand with the snowflake/flag whatever. I'm actually disappointed that CW did not stay with the teardrop. I really really like it on my MKii.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New orange C60 Sapphire introduced today.





__





C60 Sapphire Orange | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Sapphire Orange at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## bearcatrunner (Jun 25, 2020)

Augh. I don't think I like that watch in orange but I am sure many people will.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, crazy... I mean... that's one good looking orange dial watch.



Adventureman said:


> New orange C60 Sapphire introduced today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

bearcatrunner said:


> That's a good point about the moon. As watch people we want the watch companies to be unique and as soon as they are we complain about it. I like it too. For some reason though if something bugs me just a little on a watch I move on. It is crazy like the Tudors which are really nice watches but I don't like that stupid hand with the snowflake/flag whatever. I'm actually disappointed that CW did not stay with the teardrop. I really really like it on my MKii.


Agree with you 100%!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I wholeheartedly agreed that the hands on the MK2 C60s are the best. I can't warm up to the newer hands. Too "plain" while being absolutely neutral and fine. The older set just had way more character.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Still looking/waiting for a c60 GREEN.
British racing green and the company is in England.
Seems to be a no-brainer...way before orange.
...but whatever.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Still looking/waiting for a c60 GREEN.
> British racing green and the company is in England.
> Seems to be a no-brainer...way before orange.
> ...but whatever.


There was a C60 GMT around 2016 ish with a green bezel. I'd love to own one.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Here - I found a thread and pictures.


















FS: Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT (42 mm, green...


So, up on the chopping block is my CW Trident GMT. I really do not want to sell this, but funds are low around the house due to unexpected expenses, so this green beauty has to go. I bought it in December 2015 directly from Christopher Ward (watch is under my name) and is in absolute mint...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Here - I found a thread and pictures.
> 
> View attachment 15946863
> 
> ...


Thanks. Love the color of the ceramic bezel insert...
I want the dial to be GREEN too.
I think in 2021...almost 6 years later,
Christopher Ward needs to make another (all) green c60.
I even suggested it to one of the owners,
who wrote that they would discuss it in the next meeting.
STILL waiting though!
It has the potential to be every bit as good as the Oris Aquis GREEN,
for almost 1/2 the money. (original Aquis and not new movement)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

All hail The Beast. ? (Not talking about the Chihuahua sneaking into my wrist shot ?)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

This looks absolutely fantastic. The new C65 Divetimer






C65 Divetimer Special Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Divetimer Special Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> This looks absolutely fantastic. The new C65 Divetimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly!!! What a stunner! CW really are doing an amazing job.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jkpa said:


> holy moly!!! What a stunner! CW really are doing an amazing job.


Yep, it's a proper summer watch that.

And just noticed this one has a screw down crown. Sad to see CWard is succumbing to the mob...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And it’s in my cart….. must resist!!!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jkpa - you have a blue and orange CW diver, remember? It's your favorite!!
Yes yes&#8230;. I remember. Emptied the cart.
?


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

The color pallet the is so sharp. Great style.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> This looks absolutely fantastic. The new C65 Divetimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a badass watch. $715 on bracelet, manual wind SW215 + screw-down crown. Gimmie.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Is it just me or is Christopher Ward starting to turn around? A good price and a design that isn't terrible? It has been a while since I have been tempted by a new watch from Christopher Ward!

EDIT: Oh shame it's a limited edition, but if more Christopher Ward watches start to look like this and their C63 Sealander they could really start to turn things around!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I find most of their designs very good which is more than I can say about a lot of more expensive brands. This one in particular is amazingly good looking. I may have to go for it just for that.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Colderamstel said:


> This landed the other day, it's a polarizing design you either love it or you don't. I love it. Can't seem to take it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks fantastic.

Cward might be the company wih the best designs lately (along with Oris). I really miss having one.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> This is such a badass watch. $715 on bracelet, manual wind SW215 + screw-down crown. Gimmie.


These are last watches they'll ever release with the SW210...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> These are last watches they'll ever release with the SW210...


Sorry, typo in my post - *SW210.

Why do you say there won't be more 210s?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Sorry, typo in my post - *SW210.
> 
> Why do you say there won't be more 210s?


From the product page:



> At the heart of the watch is the hand-wound Sellita SW210 movement. Making its Christopher Ward swansong - there's only 150 left - it boasts a power reserve of 42 hours. And thanks to its 3.35mm height, the watch's Light-catcher™ case can afford to be both slim and elegant.
> 
> (...)
> 
> And while we're sad to say goodbye to the Sellita SW210, we couldn't think of a better way to send it on its way.


I hope this doesn't mean they will stop making hand wound watches, just that they'll use another movement... but that's unlikely.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> From the product page:
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean they will stop making hand wound watches, just that they'll use another movement... but that's unlikely.


Not like the SW210 has gone out of production. They can always buy more. Either they are trying to use up some old stock or it's a marketing ploy.

Remember when they released the LE HAQ chrono (AMG something or other) a year or two ago saying something similar about "these are the last of these movements", then released a slightly different version of that watch with same movement the next year?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Not like the SW210 has gone out of production. They can always buy more. Either they are trying to use up some old stock or it's a marketing ploy.
> 
> Remember when they released the LE HAQ chrono (AMG something or other) a year or two ago saying something similar about "these are the last of these movements", then released a slightly different version of that watch with same movement the next year?


I don't remember that, but I hope that's the case here. Shameful marketing if it ends up happening...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Not like the SW210 has gone out of production. They can always buy more. Either they are trying to use up some old stock or it's a marketing ploy.
> 
> Remember when they released the LE HAQ chrono (AMG something or other) a year or two ago saying something similar about "these are the last of these movements", then released a slightly different version of that watch with same movement the next year?


And you can still buy the HAQ chrono now. Just did another run. I agree with it being a bit of a ploy to sell movements sitting on the shelves in this case with the HAQ.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> And you can still buy the HAQ chrono now. Just did another run. I agree with it being a bit of a ploy to sell movements sitting on the shelves in this case with the HAQ.


I dug up the watch. It was the C65 AM GT LE with a HAQ/COSC version of the ETA 251. It was marketed as their "last quartz watch", limited to 350 pieces. A year later they released the C65 AM1 VEV SE, with a non-HAQ, non-COSC version of the ETA 251, also advertised as "the end of the quartz line".


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I dug up the watch. It was the C65 AM GT LE with a HAQ/COSC version of the ETA 251. It was marketed as their "last quartz watch", limited to 350 pieces. A year later they released the C65 AM1 VEV SE, with a non-HAQ, non-COSC version of the ETA 251, also advertised as "the end of the quartz line".


yes - not a fan of that personally even if a good price for a cool movement - more so the HAQ version.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I often feels that CW likes Orange very much. Sometimes it's on the numerals, one the hands, on the bezel, now the dial is also has some oranges in it...


----------



## gameli (Dec 16, 2018)

I like this brand quite a lot, but haven’t found anything that makes me want to pull the trigger. I know the logo thing gets beat to death, but it does bug me and is probably why I haven’t purchased a C60. Their pilot style watches are nice.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

My current CW. The 43mm Trident just fits comfortably for me. I've had it in steel, and now bronze.
I like this generation of hands a lot. I like the newer style too, but if I was forced to decide I'd probably say this was the most interesting style.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> My current CW. The 43mm Trident just fits comfortably for me. I've had it in steel, and now bronze.
> I like this generation of hands a lot. I like the newer style too, but if I was forced to decide I'd probably say this was the most interesting style.
> View attachment 15973228


agree 100%. Those hands are the best and I can't quite warm up to the MK3. I had a MK3 GMT and it's superb but the MK2 and 2.5s are special IMO.

And don't get me started on the C1. I like it more than my Snowflake. It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

jkpa said:


> agree 100%. Those hands are the best and I can't quite warm up to the MK3. I had a MK3 GMT and it's superb but the MK2 and 2.5s are special IMO.
> 
> And don't get me started on the C1. I like it more than my Snowflake. It's absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


I agree. There is just something that CW just gets so right.

My favourite colour combination in life, is pretty much yellow and blue. But even above and beyond the colours, there's just something so perfect about that Chrono' they brought out. I loved it too as soon as I saw it.
I agree about your C1 too. I don't know why CW isn't doing their basic dress lines any more. I assume they're not economically viable. Though the halo lines, with 5-dayers and Moonphase, etc, is good for the brand.

I loved my jump hour. The opaline dial was stunning, impossible to capture in pictures but so attractive. The light-catcher™ case, gimmicky name aside, was beautiful to look at too.
This is the best picture of the dial I could find-








I just couldn't cope with the dual read system. Digital hour and analogue minutes, I had to "work out" the time rather than just tell-it by glancing.
One of the very few watches I sold for more than I bought it. I'm not here to make money. If you wear something a loss is acceptable.

Speaking of which that'll be a hard one - selling your Snowflake. But I suppose if it's not being worn enough, it's got to go.
A bit like my original SARB065, stunning, gorgeous, eye-catching, precious and covetable. But I never wore the d*mn thing so it had to go. I still "sort of" regret it.
But if you're going to sell it, a 300M is about the best thing it could go for ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I often think that the case design of this watch is quite unique.
Do you think so? Or is it actually a homage as well...



heyBJK said:


>


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

My C65 DiveTimer showed up the other day and so far I'm impressed.

As ever, fit and finish is excellent, time keeping is good, and I love the dial colors and retro vibe.

At 41mm it's not going to be for everyone's wrist and it certainly has presence because of the slim bezel that accentuates that dial, but once again, CW do wonders with their casework and keeping it thin (under 12mm thick) so it wears very nicely indeed.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

gameli said:


> I like this brand quite a lot, but haven't found anything that makes me want to pull the trigger. I know the logo thing gets beat to death, but it does bug me and is probably why I haven't purchased a C60. Their pilot style watches are nice.


If it really bothers you, then go for their forged carbon watch.
It is awesome! It has the "Christopher Ward" at the 12,
is a c60, and has an amazing textured dial.
(they call it Lympstone)


----------



## gameli (Dec 16, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Lympstone


Ah that's very cool! The dial is great. It's a bit chunky for my liking, but it looks cool. I stumbled across the C63 GMT, and that's a watch I very well may purchase.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

gameli said:


> Ah that's very cool! The dial is great. It's a bit chunky for my liking, but it looks cool. I stumbled across the C63 GMT, and that's a watch I very well may purchase.


To each his own.
I don't think it's so chunky. It doesn't wear like a "chunky watch".
I just had a look at this that you mentioned:





C63 Sealander GMT | Christopher Ward


Buy C63 Sealander GMT at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com




Looks pretty NICE. They make great watches.
Still waiting for a British racing green dial...with green ceramic bezel insert, though.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Planning to pull the trigger on a blue Sapphire this week. Any reason to hesitate? Revision rumors, bad experiences, etc.?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> Planning to pull the trigger on a blue Sapphire this week. Any reason to hesitate? Revision rumors, bad experiences, etc.?


No danger of revisions in the immediate future as it's a very recent model. I think it's overall well loved.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah. I think the orange one is cool but the blue is still The One. I guess the recentness of the orange probably shows that the model is stable.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

WardWednesday


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Just received an email with a preview to their next sale. Very tempted by the LE yellow dial C65 at half price, but really don't need to be buying another watch right now...


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I really like both of mine...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just picked up a 'nearly new' C65 blue dial Dartmouth(W/ bracelet) for $780.00 for this 'preview' sale..seems like an excellent deal..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I had lots of issues with the website.....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Missed out on a MK2 C60 GMT. Oh well.
Still many MK3s available and some of the Trident Elite models.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Any 40mm mk3 tridents in the sale? Link?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghost410 said:


> Any 40mm mk3 tridents in the sale? Link?








| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Bought a C60 Mk3 GMT Burgundy Bezel in the sale yesterday, dispatched today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sale is live again. New stock added. GO GO GO


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

C60 Sapphire on Martu vintage waxed blue denim strap


----------



## DevOpsGuy (Jan 16, 2017)

The second generation of the hybrid straps are really nice


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

I picked up a c60 trident bronze bezel on the sale the other day. This watch is gorgeous, but what has impressed me more is that this watch is running +2 seconds per day. Are you guys seeing this type of accuracy? I'm thoroughly impressed!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

My Trident C65 GMT is -2spd.
I also have a 2824 that is around -1.5spd.

But both have been regulated before achieving that kind of performance.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

This red bezel is pretty amazing, and the deal was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah this is straight out the box. Just checked again this morning and I’m officially now still 2 seconds fast after 40 hours.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Do we know if half-links are now included on all CW watches with bracelets? Or is it by request only?


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Do we know if half-links are now included on all CW watches with bracelets? Or is it by request only?


I've only had a couple of CW watches (probably others on here have had more) but never seen half-links with the bracelet. However, the ratcheting in-clasp adjustment on-the-fly certainly makes up for a lack of half-links.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They do have half-links now, just not sure how to get them. Yes, the adjustable clasp is great, but doesn't work for everyone (especially those with 6.75" wrists and 40mm Tridents ) Half-links make it even better and fit.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy with the trio. C60 Chrono runs extremely accurately - when I first got it, I tested it over three weeks and it was dead on time...crazy.

The Bronze is at +3 to +4 spd, and the GMT so far is + 3 spd.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> This red bezel is pretty amazing, and the deal was pretty awesome as well.


how is your watch running?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

AdamRay41 said:


> how is your watch running?


Great, only timed it for a day and is at +5 spd. Probably will slow down just bit.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They do have half-links now, just not sure how to get them. Yes, the adjustable clasp is great, but doesn't work for everyone (especially those with 6.75" wrists and 40mm Tridents ) Half-links make it even better and fit.


I emailed them to ask about half links. They asked me how many I needed and then snail mailed them to me. I'm hoping they show up on the next week or two.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love this Bronze.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Love this Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 16002483


I love mine too. Great watches. It's your strap the CW hybrid in blue? That looks great with it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> I love mine too. Great watches. It's your strap the CW hybrid in blue? That looks great with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes it is. Perfect match for the watch. Glad you like yours too. Now I'm looking for the Vintage Oak strap for it in the camel color and with the bronze buckle.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Thanks and yes it is. Perfect match for the watch. Glad you like yours too. Now I'm looking for the Vintage Oak strap for it in the camel color and with the bronze buckle.


That is what i have mine on. Here are some pics. I also bought the cloth strap, and i would not recommend it, it gets frayed and looks bad real fast.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

That patina indeed looks awesome.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I bought this Christopher Ward C60 BLUE to review a while ago, and also had this Bremont Broadsword Bronze around, so I figured I'd capture some side-by-side comparisons of the two watches. They don't share a lot of common denominators, but they're both British brands that make some pretty great watches.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

codeture said:


> That patina indeed looks awesome.


Thank you. I love the bronze.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

This is my new trident. 
Lovely watch for the money. 
I have noticed the crown stem to be less robust than I like and I hope it holds up over use.









"Facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

I have had a few, here are my current CW. 👍


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A recent pickup from the 'bay, my 'new to me' C65 Trident Bronze L.E...I'm likin' it so far..athough not precisely timed, it seems to be keeping excellent time..and the stock strap both compliments the looks and is comfortable..








And here's a pic of it next to a sibling..both are highly recommended..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> A recent pickup from the 'bay, my 'new to me' C65 Trident Bronze L.E...I'm likin' it so far..athough not precisely timed, it seems to be keeping excellent time..and the stock strap both compliments the looks and is comfortable..
> View attachment 16019512
> 
> And here's a pic of it next to a sibling..both are highly recommended..
> View attachment 16019514


Thats a great pickup!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new arrival.

I wish they made a white lume version of that 5 day. I like everything else about it.



Thunder1 said:


> And here's a pic of it next to a sibling..both are highly recommended..
> View attachment 16019514


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

C65 DiveTimer LE


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Grey NATO.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Just published my review of the C60 BLUE that I recently bought:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Just published my review of the C60 BLUE that I recently bought:


Looks great! I always thought that was the best of the translucent dials 

I'll go give it a watch/read see


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

AdamRay41 said:


> I picked up a c60 trident bronze bezel on the sale the other day. This watch is gorgeous, but what has impressed me more is that this watch is running +2 seconds per day. Are you guys seeing this type of accuracy? I'm thoroughly impressed!
> View attachment 15997192


A little late to answer your question about accuracy, but my C60 Sapphire (manually timed) impressively runs between spot on to +2 seconds per day.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My new C60 GMT runs +2.3 spd over 10 days. Very happy with that. Picture shows 23 seconds gained between 7/13 and 7/23. (Shows 22 seconds but it was set at -1 sec on 7/13).


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Whoever posted recently about c60 half links, I want to thank you. I also emailed customer service yesterday and they are sending me 2 half links free of charge.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Whoever posted recently about c60 half links, I want to thank you. I also emailed customer service yesterday and they are sending me 2 half links free of charge.


I just emailed them myself.
I really can't get a good fit with the c60 black on the bracelet without any half links.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I just emailed them myself.
> I really can't get a good fit with the c60 black on the bracelet without any half links.


I can get a decent fit but I'm at the edge in either direction so I have no ability for adjustment.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Put this on a CW bracelet yesterday.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

CW makes some beautiful watches, its designs are balanced and elegant. I just hope Brexit does not have a big impact on prices because I'd really like to get one.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Future classic?





C60 Trident Bronze | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Bronze at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com




.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

mediasapiens said:


> Future classic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know but definetely une of the nicest "bronzos" around, I like it much better than the Tudor BB Bronze.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a touch of green..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking forward to taking this to work for the first time tomorrow. I haven't worn it outside the house yet.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And here it is.

really nice piece


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had this one on several different straps but keep coming back to the very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Took this shot today of my C65 Sandstorm. I think it came out pretty well.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New bracelet option for the C60 MK2s 😍


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anybody tried out the Tide straps?

Curious about the comfort and quality.

They sure look sharp though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So I went to the Omega AD finally and took some pictures of the white Seamaster 300 with the black bezel insert and some alongside my CW white c60 with the black bezel insert (and amazing cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp....
which I highly recommend).
Afterward, my daughter tells me that she likes the CW much more than the Omega!!!

And that I should get the blue and gold one which looks amazing (but is more than DOUBLE the price, since 18-carat gold is expensive).

I will probably eventually get the Tokyo Diver which is a white dial and blue bezel insert and blue hands, since the "regular white" Omega isn't "special enough"
...once I already have the CW white!
And that is a HUGE compliment to the Christopher Ward...
especially at a 5 times cheaper price!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> So I went to the Omega AD finally and took some pictures of the white Seamaster 300 with the black bezel insert and some alongside my CW white c60 with the black bezel insert (and amazing cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp....
> which I highly recommend).
> Afterward, my daughter tells me that she likes the CW much more than the Omega!!!
> 
> ...


Yep CW knows what they're doing. The refinement of the MK3 makes it feel almost like a Planet Ocean.

Big fan of both brands.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa I love that Omega Seasmaster 300 blue...it looks awesome,
playful red, white, and blue popping colors, perfectly matched and complimentary,
but I have so many blue watches...

That's why I was thinking about the white dial ones.
I think I want the Tokyo, but NOT being able to actually try one on,
is a huge bummer, that gives me pause.
---
I still don't know WHY CW doesn't make a c60 mk3 in British racing green.
It would be perfect. It's a British company. They make tons of models. It's a great color. They know that at least one fan wants it, since I actually emailed one of the founders of the company! Maybe I just have to be patient.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@watchman600 I agree on the green bezel. I think they'll do one eventually maybe as an LE. I'm personally after the MK2 or MK1 with a green bezel - could be tough to find now. Their C60 models are great. I have 3 of them.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I want a British racing green dial too...
the bezel insert isn't going to be enough to tempt me.
In fact, it could even have a green dial and a black bezel insert...
though I think I would prefer both green  .


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Dartmouth with a British racing green dial and a black bezel. Topped off with white lume and worn on a Staib mesh.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought this one as my first bronze-cased watch but i love the dial on this one.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

On vacation now. Decided on bronzo every day


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Vacation watch so it will be this for a while


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Bronze at the beach vacation. Meant to be.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Loving the Bronze so much more now after wearing it many days in a row. The GMT will be sold.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The Classic C60.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

The C63 Sealander is my first CW. Amazing quality, great look and feel! Not a great bracelet wearer, but the CW one is very good, like the on the fly adjustment in the clasp. Quick change springbars are also nice to have.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Ti Stealth&#8230;


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Two Beasts going at it


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> The Classic C60.


They NEED to make another c60 GREEN...
with a green dial.
It's so obvious and such a good choice,
but they keep avoiding it,
even as they put out more and more models.
WEIRD.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New models:

*C60 Anthropocene GMT*






C60 Anthropocene GMT | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Anthropocene GMT at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com














*C60 #tide*






C60 #tide | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 #tide at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Both look good. But no more GMTs for me.

I love the new thinner bezel on the blue.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Lol oh no. I woulda jumped on the #tide if it had the GMT hand. Missed it by 🤏


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Got this back a couple of weeks ago from regulation from CW. I initially sent it for service as it was running -9 spds back in Feb. Came back the same way for some reason as it seemed to have missed regulation QC. Back then, It was the height of the lockdowns and for me, it seemed quite understandable. I can truly testify that CW has superb and pro-active customer support.

The Ombre is now up +6SPDs but I think it's due to being magnetized from the transport and importation checks it went through. Didn't pay a single penny as it's 60/60 covered. I'm fine with it. A little demag DYI from my side would do the trick. CW still has the best bang for buck timepiece with topmost pro-active customer support in the world.

Side by side with my modded Profy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> New models:
> 
> *C60 Anthropocene GMT*
> 
> ...


Yep, they seem to have definitely moved on to 12 o'clock branding. After tons of "I would buy it if not for the brand at 9" comments everywhere I wonder how quickly they'll sell out now...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty damn cool


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Not a fan of the see through dials


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just ordered one of these - should be here by the weekend 









With an extra 'tide' strap


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Discount code is back up! 125LOUPE22


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Discount code is back up! 125LOUPE22


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C1 today.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just landed last night...like it lots.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yep, they seem to have definitely moved on to 12 o'clock branding. After tons of "I would buy it if not for the brand at 9" comments everywhere I wonder how quickly they'll sell out now...


I was thinking the same thing when they came out with the c63 with the logo at 12.

I think they are holding off as long as possible on releasing the "new" c60 trident with the 12 o'clock logo placement because they just released the mk3 not too long ago and those people who purchased might not be too happy.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> I was thinking the same thing when they came out with the c63 with the logo at 12.
> 
> I think they are holding off as long as possible on releasing the "new" c60 trident with the 12 o'clock logo placement because they just released the mk3 not too long ago and those people who purchased might not be too happy.


If they are indeed rebranding or performing a logo change again, would not be surprised if we see an updated C60 next year. Mk3 has been out over 2 years now. IIRC, they did a logo update on the Mk2 when it was about 2 years old (when they introduced the maligned 9 o'clock logo).

Personally, I wish they'd just do twin flags at twelve (in a contrasting color rather than the ghost logo) and date at 6. The twin flags is a great logo, and nobody is going to come to associate the brand name with it when they use it so intermittently. Commit to it.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

MX793 said:


> If they are indeed rebranding or performing a logo change again, would not be surprised if we see an updated C60 next year. Mk3 has been out over 2 years now. IIRC, they did a logo update on the Mk2 when it was about 2 years old (when they introduced the maligned 9 o'clock logo).
> 
> Personally, I wish they'd just do twin flags at twelve (in a contrasting color rather than the ghost logo) and date at 6. The twin flags is a great logo, and nobody is going to come to associate the brand name with it when they use it so intermittently. Commit to it.


That sounds probable regarding the timing.

I definitely agree on the flag logo. I think its a very cool logo and would prefer that over the text.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

tighthams said:


> View attachment 16088244


Great looking watch! It's nice that they changed the push/pull crown to a threaded crown. What kind of accuracy have you been getting?


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Great looking watch! It's nice that they changed the push/pull crown to a threaded crown. What kind of accuracy have you been getting?


thanks. +3 on the wrist, don't have timegrapher


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This watch is AWESOME - the white CW c60.
and this fancy Cordovan leather strap with a deployment clasp is AMAZING:




































I highly recommend BOTH the watch and the leather strap.
In fact, I've been thinking if I have a watch that would go great with the navy blue Cordovan strap,
it's that good, but I really don't. I have most on really good bracelets,
a few on rubber, and a few on leather.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I picked up a C65 Trident 316 Limited Edition Yellow recently, and did a quick comparison with my pastel blue Halios Universa!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Wish they would have a new line of aviation watches. C8 Flyer Friday!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

The c65 anthropocene 👍


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Scurfa will be the most affordable, cw c60 best quality. If you are patient halios might have a option in the seaforth(longshot). Zelos is also a good choice, I would go Christopher Ward. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Scurfa will be the most affordable, cw c60 best quality. If you are patient halios might have a option in the seaforth(longshot). Zelos is also a good choice, I would go Christopher Ward.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thinking this should go in that other thread, but I gotta say that all of those options are great.

I've never held a zelos before but have all 3 of the others in the collection currently and can confirm that the build quality is excellent on all of them.

The scurfa was the last to arrive and I'm glad I found them.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Thinking this should go in that other thread, but I gotta say that all of those options are great.
> 
> I've never held a zelos before but have all 3 of the others in the collection currently and can confirm that the build quality is excellent on all of them.
> 
> The scurfa was the last to arrive and I'm glad I found them.


Yes I accidentally put it in this thread my bad.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the "fancy weekend watch" - the Christopher Ward c60 black on bracelet.
(I wouldn't change a thing!)
SOOOO nice. So classic and stylish and dressy. Bezel action like opening up a safe!
Tapered, comfortable bracelet with a great clasp with quick-adjust. I highly recommend it:


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

I liked my recent C60 Chrono purchase so much that I've just ordered a C65 GMT Worldtimer, due first half of next week  Will be coming on a bracelet with a spare hybrid rubber strap, as per the stock pics below:


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Steverino 417 said:


> I liked my recent C60 Chrono purchase so much that I've just ordered a C65 GMT Worldtimer, due first half of next week  Will be coming on a bracelet with a spare hybrid rubber strap, as per the stock pics below:
> View attachment 16101753
> 
> 
> View attachment 16101756


That's my favorite CW. That could be my next watch IF they made it in a different, more subtle color way. I have actually emailed them about it, with no response, sadly. Most of their designs come in multiple colors. Why not this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> That's my favorite CW. That could be my next watch IF they made it in a different, more subtle color way. I have actually emailed them about it, with no response, sadly. Most of their designs come in multiple colors. Why not this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aside from the ability to have this harmonize with most of the clothes I wear, how does it make sense to indicate the nighttime hours in sunshine yellow?!? 

CW: how about a heat blued GMT hand and a dark blue and white rehaut instead? Or blue rehaut for daytime and black for nighttime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Earl Grey said:


> That's my favorite CW. That could be my next watch IF they made it in a different, more subtle color way. I have actually emailed them about it, with no response, sadly. Most of their designs come in multiple colors. Why not this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, there is usually a good choice of colours for CWs. I happen to like the yellow colour way based on my recent acquisition of the C60 Chrono, so had no problem with this one. Also I like the legibility of the GMT hand.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Earl Grey said:


> Aside from the ability to have this harmonize with most of the clothes I wear, how does it make sense to indicate the nighttime hours in sunshine yellow?!?
> 
> CW: how about a heat blued GMT hand and a dark blue and white rehaut instead? Or blue rehaut for daytime and black for nighttime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be good as I like blue colour schemes as well. If that's your thing, have you considered the Steinhart Ocean 1 Ti GMT or the Mido Ocean Star GMT?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Steverino 417 said:


> That would be good as I like blue colour schemes as well. If that's your thing, have you considered the Steinhart Ocean 1 Ti GMT or the Mido Ocean Star GMT?
> View attachment 16102640
> 
> 
> View attachment 16102641


Thanks. Love the understated color scheme on the Mido, but it's way too big.

Also it's a world timer I am after, not a GMT. I have clients on 3 continents with whom I do zoom calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks. Love the understated color scheme on the Mido, but it's way too big.
> 
> Also it's a world timer I am after, not a GMT. I have clients on 3 continents with whom I do zoom calls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, got it. The thread below might be worth a read as it covers most of the options out there: unfortunately worldtimers tend to be large-ish case diameter in order to fit all the text on the dial. 
What affordable worldtimers are out there?


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

Some photos of my C1 Moonglow...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tmoore said:


> Some photos of my C1 Moonglow...
> View attachment 16102855
> 
> 
> ...


This is my daughter's favorite watch...she tells me to buy it anytime there is a discussion of what I might get next. 
How do you like it? Is it awesome?
Does the 2 moon thing bother you?
I think it might bother me, since we live in a 1 moon reality,
I would prefer to see only 1 moon (and have the other totally blacked-out/hiding).
Looks like a great, unique watch, though. Thanks


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

The two moons don't bother me. There is more contrast with looking at it in natural light.
I love the watch. Accurate to about +3 seconds per day.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Why have a chrono if you don’t even use it time your steaks?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> Why have a chrono if you don't even use it time your steaks?


Time is well and good if temp is not right


----------



## john64 (Jul 28, 2015)

So happy to finally officially join the CW family, with the purchase of my first CW watch, a *C60 #Tide* , which I think will fit in well with my small collection of watches.

I must say its a beautiful watch, very impressed so far (only received today) so will do a better review in a short while.

Bought it on the brushed steel bracelet (re-sized by CW), and also added the #Tide and the Hybrid Rubber straps.

Extremely quick delivery, and a very easy purchase.

It looks quite big in the photos, but my initial view is that it wears on the wrist about the same as my Submariner and Tudor Black Bay.

The Bracelet and Hybrid Rubber strap are very comfortable to wear, I haven't tried the #Tide strap yet.

Anyway, here's a couple of pics, and thanks for reading.

Best wishes.

John.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Very interesting video here with the CEO Mike France.

Pay extra attention around to 11:15 where he mentions CW gets their cases from the same place as Tudor. It's no wonder the quality is way up there ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

john64 said:


> So happy to finally officially join the CW family, with the purchase of my first CW watch, a *C60 #Tide* , which I think will fit in well with my small collection of watches.
> 
> I must say its a beautiful watch, very impressed so far (only received today) so will do a better review in a short while.
> 
> ...


Looks great! 

One of my fave CWs for sure.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just landed yesterday - very happy. Just need to get a bit of time to resize the bracelet but the rubber/cordura hybrid strap suits it well IMO.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Very interesting video here with the CEO Mike France.
> 
> Pay extra attention around to 11:15 where he mentions CW gets their cases from the same place as Tudor. It's no wonder the quality is way up there ?


Very interesting about the case production. Although it shouldn't be too surprising, since CW's cases are quite well finished. I put eyes on a new Aqua Terra today for the first time I was honestly a little let down that the case fit and finish wasn't noticeably better than my C60. The CW was actually a little better in some places (end link fitment has tighter gaps on the CW). I think that's more a testament to CW's quality (and value) than it is a knock on Omega.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Very interesting about the case production. Although it shouldn't be too surprising, since CW's cases are quite well finished. I put eyes on a new Aqua Terra today for the first time I was honestly a little let down that the case fit and finish wasn't noticeably better than my C60. The CW was actually a little better in some places (end link fitment has tighter gaps on the CW). I think that's more a testament to CW's quality (and value) than it is a knock on Omega.


Yeah totally agree. Big fan of both brands. The newest MK3 C60 is almost like a PO. Crazy value for the money.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Very interesting about the case production. Although it shouldn't be too surprising, since CW's cases are quite well finished. I put eyes on a new Aqua Terra today for the first time I was honestly a little let down that the case fit and finish wasn't noticeably better than my C60. The CW was actually a little better in some places (end link fitment has tighter gaps on the CW). I think that's more a testament to CW's quality (and value) than it is a knock on Omega.


I'm not sure is it due to recent changes to the AT, but I acquired a pre-2017 38mm AT this year and I don't agree my Trident C65 GMT is better than the AT in terms of case fit and bracelet (bracelet in particular).


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

percysmith said:


> I'm not sure is it due to recent changes to the AT, but I acquired a pre-2017 38mm AT this year and I don't agree my Trident C65 GMT is better than the AT in terms of case fit and bracelet (bracelet in particular).


I think the Mk3 C60 is more nicely done than the C65 overall, personally. Though I'd think case finishing would be comparable.

I also didn't say the CW was, on the whole, better. Case finishing to me is not discernably better without significant magnification. In other words, they appear very nearly the same.

Bracelet on the AT is nicer quality and finish, no question, but end link fitment is better on the C60. There is a small but visible gap on the AT through which I can see the springbar. The endlink isn't loose, but on close inspection you can see a small gap. C60's gaps are tighter. You have to shine light from the other side to tell there's a gap at all. The tight fit is something they are known for. Bracelet swaps before the quick release bracelets were notoriously difficult on the C60.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Picked up an older C60. Should arrive next week. (Google pic).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Bracelet on the AT is nicer quality and finish, no question, but end link fitment is better on the C60. There is a small but visible gap on the AT through which I can see the springbar. The endlink isn't loose, but on close inspection you can see a small gap. C60's gaps are tighter. You have to shine light from the other side to tell there's a gap at all. The tight fit is something they are known for. Bracelet swaps before the quick release bracelets were notoriously difficult on the C60.


I really haven't noticed the same on mine.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Picked up an older C60. Should arrive next week. (Google pic).
> 
> View attachment 16115205


Gotta love those hands.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Gotta love those hands.


Definitely. I am a big fan of those hands in the MK2 models.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wearing this beauty today...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa This seems to be from 2014.
They need to bring back the GREEN


https://timebeast.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/20140215-174000.jpg


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa This seems to be from 2014.
> They need to bring back the GREEN
> 
> 
> https://timebeast.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/20140215-174000.jpg


 Agreed. The black wave dial MK2 with the green bezel is on my hunt list.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

So I did a thing - two things actually 😍

Coming soon


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

jkpa said:


> So I did a thing - two things actually 😍
> 
> Coming soon
> 
> ...


That yellow dial with a steel bezel looks awesome!

Please post a pic when it arrives


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sydney7629 said:


> That yellow dial with a steel bezel looks awesome!
> 
> Please post a pic when it arrives


Take it to the bank  I will post a ton of pics for sure.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Wasn't in the market for a new watch--in fact, I need to get rid of a few--but couldn't resist the $125 off promo code so bought a new C63 Sealander Automatic. It'll be my first CW and I'm very excited. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

There's thin, then there's CW Malvern 595 thin... great case shape with just enough downward thrust in the lugs to wrap around the wrist properly. A lot of "ultra thins" miss on that element, wearing too flat. Little bit of dome near the edges of the dial too. Super long, fine hands. Manual wind. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The strap is about as thick as the watch...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The 595 is great. Had that same one with grey dial in black strap. Excellent movement too.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New arrival. Teaser pic. More to come! @Sydney7629


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

jkpa said:


> New arrival. Teaser pic. More to come! @Sydney7629
> 
> View attachment 16123097


Well done, Sir. Well done indeed


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sydney7629 said:


> Well done, Sir. Well done indeed


Behold!  Wow it's like the sun in your hand. Spectacular. Love that bezel too.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Beauty. I’ve always had my eye on those yellow LEs


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Overcast day. Bringing the sun with me ☀


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Overcast day. Bringing the sun with me ☀
> 
> View attachment 16125688
> View attachment 16125689


Love that yellow dial 👍


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I put my C65 Trident Yellow up against a similarly priced Seiko Turtle (SRP01K1 "Grey Dawn"). Made me appreciate how sleek the CW C65 case is ?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I ordered a #Tide CG60 and I'm hoping that arrives on Monday. In the meantime. After several months, this is what the patina looks like. It's my only bronze watch. Still not sure if I will take a qtip and lemon juice to it one of these days.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had little interest in new watches for several months now, or watches in general, but have all but decided that another Christopher Ward will be my next and maybe last watch. If you get a good one, movement-wise, they just can't be beat for the value. And they've added half-links. YAY. I want another diver, and probably white. So I am biding my time until they make a 40mm white dial Trident with the name and date moved like they did on the C60 Anthropocene GMT. In fact, if that was 40mm I'd buy that today. I feel like that dial change across the C60 line is inevitable now, just a matter of when.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@Rice and Gravy Its coming. The MK4 C60 - the "T4" - is in the works but no release date or anything posted yet. I'm sure it'll be logo at 12 and some small refinements.


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

john64 said:


> So happy to finally officially join the CW family, with the purchase of my first CW watch, a *C60 #Tide* , which I think will fit in well with my small collection of watches.
> 
> I must say its a beautiful watch, very impressed so far (only received today) so will do a better review in a short while.
> 
> ...


Excellent waves!


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

New Tide watch alongside my C60. Oh, those pins and collars!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

carbon_dragon said:


> New Tide watch alongside my C60. Oh, those pins and collars!
> View attachment 16127884


The Tide looks fantastic on bracelet!


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> The Tide looks fantastic on bracelet!


yes, I bought a tide strap too and will try it later. Nice to have those quick releases.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I finally caved and ordered the #tide. Such a photogenic watch. I have yet to see a bad pic of it.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a CW C8 PR..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And an '*Ombre* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just published my review of my C65 Trident 316 L.E for anyone that's interested!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> I just published my review of my C65 Trident 316 L.E for anyone that's interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done sir.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

I've got to get off this thread, it's just too tempting.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A CW C65 Trident for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Trident...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C1 today.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Trident..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question:
do you guys think that the lighter blue dial c60 or Omega Seamaster 300 blue
would look good with the darker, navy blue Cordovan leather strap?

Maybe the darker blue leather strap will match and pair nicely
with the lighter blue dial and bezel insert.
What do you think?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@WatchMann hard to say but here is a comparison shot between a more muted C60 and the SMP blue


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> @WatchMann hard to say but here is a comparison shot between a more muted C60 and the SMP blue
> 
> View attachment 16137684


Thank you for your response!
----
(watchmann is someone else, BTW)

The one on the left (CW) would for sure look good with the navy blue Cordovan strap





Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


Buy Cordovan Leather Strap at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com





You have to hit "change size and color" to get navy blue and 20mm
(very strange there is no direct link, but whatever)

My real question is: will it work with the lighter blue Seamaster 300 on the right??

I don't think I will like the Omega bracelet that doesn't taper and has a huge clasp, but I don't think I would want to regularly wear such a special watch on rubber either. So, I am thinking IF it would work on this CW navy blue Cordovan leather strap?

I have the CW black 22mm Cordovan leather strap that I wear and LOVE on my CW white c60.

What do you think? Would the darker, navy blue strap go with the vibrant lighter blue dial and bezel insert of the Seamaster 300, or is there perhaps an even better option?
You can PM me, since this is only barely about CW (the thread topic).


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Why doesn’t CW have its own forum on WUS?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Batboy said:


> Why doesn't CW have its own forum on WUS?


Most of the brand forums were, at one time, "sponsored". CW has their own forum, don't think they want to pay to sponsor a WUS sub.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

In addition to this one, there is another CW thread on the "dive watches" forum.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> In addition to this one, there is another CW thread on the "dive watches" forum.





Batboy said:


> Why doesn't CW have its own forum on WUS?


I believe, at one point, there was one..unfortunately, it was removed due to some kind of disagreement..


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Diver for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TIF'..


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another short comparison sequence - this time its the C60 #Tide prototype that I was loaned to review, and my Seiko SPB207J1 "MM200".


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Joined the Mk3 club today&#8230;.glad to be here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That lume shot is awesome! 

How is it for legibility in the dark after a while?

I would suspect the waves fade out before the hands and hour markers to keep time reading straightforward?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Chris Ward C65 SH21 L.E..


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That lume shot is awesome!
> 
> How is it for legibility in the dark after a while?
> 
> I would suspect the waves fade out before the hands and hour markers to keep time reading straightforward?


Yes, the waves disappear first, but the indices, hands, and bezel stays visible all night. The waves are very momentary.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a C65 SH21 L.E...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a Dartmouth..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work week off w/ a Dartmouth..
> View attachment 16144849


Do you own every C65 variant?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

MX793 said:


> Do you own every C65 variant?


No, but I wish I did!!..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Heads up.

The C63 Sealander is now available (pre-order for late October) with blue dial. Both regular and GMT versions.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ my 1st Chris Ward, a GMT..never get tired of looking at its' bezel..


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking at this now. I find it very intriguing.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ my 1st Chris Ward, a GMT..never get tired of looking at its' bezel..
> View attachment 16146763


Very cool bezel. I’ve never seen that layout before.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

pizza_dog said:


> Very cool bezel. I’ve never seen that layout before.


From my understanding, CW has stopped making divers w/ red ceramic bezels..a shame, if true..


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ my 1st Chris Ward, a GMT..never get tired of looking at its' bezel..


Absolute beauty. Really wish they had kept that logo.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

I like the mixed functionality of the bezel, too. Can time up to 15 minutes at a glance, AND use it as a 24-hour / dual-time.


----------



## ivoee (Sep 27, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ my 1st Chris Ward, a GMT..never get tired of looking at its' bezel..


I really liked those hands, the new pointy ones seem so wrong 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Green C63 Sealanders now available.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Looking at this now. I find it very intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 16147819
> View attachment 16147820
> View attachment 16147821


A little too busy for my taste, but I love the gunmetal and hint of red color scheme.
The matching bracelet is awesome. 
---
They are finally making a green dial watch,
which is a step in the right direction,
but it is not a smooth "nice dial" and it doesn't have a green bezel insert.
A c60 with both in British racing green would be irresistible.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> A c60 with both in British racing green would be irresistible.


They did do an all green C60 for the MK1 model but yes it would be great to see that again.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> A little too busy for my taste, but I love the gunmetal and hint of red color scheme.
> The matching bracelet is awesome.
> ---
> They are finally making a green dial watch,
> ...



They make less busy ones like the GMT and the tradional three-hander


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

@jkpa The strap really ties everything together so nicely - is it CW? If not, where did you get it?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> @jkpa The strap really ties everything together so nicely - is it CW? If not, where did you get it?


[/QUOTE]

Thanks and I agree. It is the OEM strap the watch came with


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Green C63 Sealanders now available.
> 
> View attachment 16151586


Greenlanders! They look great!

I currently only own one CW, a C65 Sandhurst, but I plan to add more. Of all the more serious brands available today I don't think anyone provides a more appropriate price/performance ratio than CW.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow I had the CW Forum photo for the month of September. I just saw it!! This month saw both the Yellow and White arrive and it made for some cool photos ops with the whole MK2 team! 👍🔱

Here is the lume shot that won:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Something extremely special is on its way…. 😍


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Something extremely special is on its way…. 😍


...and how long do we have to wait?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sydney7629 said:


> ...and how long do we have to wait?


lol a week


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This is what’s on the way. The CW C60 MK2 Titanium DLC V2. 😍😍😍


----------



## dbp512 (Jun 17, 2021)

I just posted this pic in another thread, so I thought I'd share it here too. It's an original Anthropocene. Despite the date position being at 3 as opposed to my preferred 6, and looking very similar to the C63 GMT I also recently picked up, I just couldn't pass this one up. Of course they had to go and rerelease it a few months later, but I like the opaque eggshell dial more than the white translucent of the new one. On the other hand, the rerelease does have the date window at 6...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dbp512 said:


> I just posted this pic in another thread, so I thought I'd share it here too. It's an original Anthropocene. Despite the date position being at 3 as opposed to my preferred 6, and looking very similar to the C63 GMT I also recently picked up, I just couldn't pass this one up. Of course they had to go and rerelease it a few months later, but I like the opaque eggshell dial more than the white translucent of the new one. On the other hand, the rerelease does have the date window at 6...
> View attachment 16158421


The new Anthropocene is actually built on the C60 rather than C65, so a different watch in many ways.


----------



## dbp512 (Jun 17, 2021)

MX793 said:


> The new Anthropocene is actually built on the C60 rather than C65, so a different watch in many ways.


So, you're saying it's different enough to justify adding to my collection? I think I have a problem


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

jkpa said:


> This is what’s on the way. The CW C60 MK2 Titanium DLC V2. 😍😍😍
> 
> View attachment 16158412
> View attachment 16158414
> ...


looks amazing! Congrats.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

*C60 Sapphire Blue vs. C60 Tide*

Trying to decide between the two (both with stainless bracelets).

Did anyone choose one over the other? If so, what informed your decision? For me, I like how the Sapphire model largely confines the blue to it's dial (plain stainless bezel) which tones down the overall look of the watch, but wonder if the 2mm decreased case size will look small on my 7-inch wrist. Conversely, I like the increased size of the Tide and the increased flair on the dial paired with the blue on the bezel...but am wondering whether the watch is too large and garish to blend in with business casual clothing.

Does anyone own both? Do the differences in spec and aesthetic on paper/photos translate to a noticeable difference in wearability and day-to-day experience? For example, does the increased size and flair of the Tide make it harder to conceal and blend in with clothing? Does the chronometer certification on the Tide translate to better accuracy/reliability in the real world?

Appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> *C60 Sapphire Blue vs. C60 Tide*
> 
> Trying to decide between the two (both with stainless bracelets).
> 
> ...


I'd probably get the tide for the logo placement at 12 alone. And that's with me having an mk3 trident in blue and loving it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Of those two, I’d go Tide as well. 40 mm is too small for me in a diver.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

I think the wave is a little tacky. Plus it obscures the movement a bit, which seems contrary to the purpose of having a transparent dial in the first place. Finally, the orange accents pop more than the turquoise. I'd take the Sapphire Blue over the Tide personally.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

@jkpa, what's your wrist size? Also, as a tide owner yourself, can you speak to wearability? Have you ever felt like it's a challenge to make it blend in with clothing because it stands out? Have you experienced better accuracy than with other CWs in your collection with the standard Sellita SW200-1 movement?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> @jkpa, what's your wrist size? Also, as a tide owner yourself, can you speak to wearability? Have you ever felt like it's a challenge to make it blend in with clothing because it stands out? Have you experienced better accuracy than with other CWs in your collection with the standard Sellita SW200-1 movement?


Sorry I don’t own the Tide myself but I have some other C60s which are 43 mm. My wrist is 6.75 inches and flat.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I owned a 40mm Trident and a 42mm Trident. Both have plenty of wrist presence IMO. I found that the added size, height and weight of the 42mm was too much for my 6.75" wrist. That added 2mm stretches the lug to lug width out, it's thicker at over 13mm, and the lug width becomes 22mm. It gets to be a hefty watch at 42mm IMO. But, having said that, of those 2 for your 7" wrist the 42mm is probably the choice. I think the steel bezel on that 40mm accentuates the relative small dial on these, and will contribute to it appearing smaller on the wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> The CW C60 MK2 Titanium DLC V2. 😍😍😍


Love the look! 
Are you (we) able to get this new?
Doubt I need another black watch, but I'd like to know,
if the option exists, since this is a real beauty. Thanks


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think they steel bezel on that 40mm accentuates the relative small dial on these, and will contribute to it appearing smaller on the wrist.


I'll voice a dissenting opinion: I find the C60 wears larger than its listed size as compared to other divers because the C60's dial is larger than most divers of similar case size. Especially if you're coming from Seikos, but not just Seiko. Someone posted a side by side of a 40mm C60 and a 40mm Rolex Yachtmaster and the C60 looked 2mm bigger. The dial is 3-4mm bigger than a Rolex's.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Love the look!
> Are you (we) able to get this new?
> Doubt I need another black watch, but I'd like to know,
> if the option exists, since this is a real beauty. Thanks


Hey, no this is the older MK2 model and out of production since 2018 or so. Very excited to add it to my mini collection of MK2 C60 divers


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Hey, no this is the older MK2 model and out of production since 2018 or so. Very excited to add it to my mini collection of MK2 C60 divers


The contentious 9 o'clock logo came out in 2017 (my Mk2 bought summer of '17 has the "new" logo), so I think these were discontinued in 2016 or 2017.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> The contentious 9 o'clock logo came out in 2017 (my Mk2 bought summer of '17 has the "new" logo), so I think these were discontinued in 2016 or 2017.


Yes I think you’re right. I have seen one of these with a warranty card dated 2018 but that was probably an old stock model. The one I bought is from 2016.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Where do you find these?
If it's not new, it certainly appears to be in great condition.
Is it just a "one off" or is there a source you are tapping into
to get all of these?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Where do you find these?
> If it's not new, it certainly appears to be in great condition.
> Is it just a "one off" or is there a source you are tapping into
> to get all of these?


Some eBay, some private sellers from a Facebook group, some from CW as new old stock. This particular one was from a collector who has 20+ CW watches.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> some from CW as new old stock


This is what I thought...and meant originally.
If you see more of these available as new old stock on the Christopher Ward
website, in the future, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I'll voice a dissenting opinion: I find the C60 wears larger than its listed size as compared to other divers because the C60's dial is larger than most divers of similar case size. Especially if you're coming from Seikos, but not just Seiko. Someone posted a side by side of a 40mm C60 and a 40mm Rolex Yachtmaster and the C60 looked 2mm bigger. The dial is 3-4mm bigger than a Rolex's.


 I don't disagree, but I was suggesting that the steel bezel on that particular model makes it look smaller than the regular ceramic bezel that matches the dial. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> This is what I thought...and meant originally.
> If you see more of these available as new old stock on the Christopher Ward
> website, in the future, please let me know. Thanks


If you sign up for their newsletter, you get links to their semi-annual sales where you can grab some amazing discontinued models (if you are very fast on the trigger) That’s the way to get an older model. They don’t list them otherwise.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Who living in the US has recently sent their C60 in for service? What's the average cost (service+shipping+tax) and turnaround time?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> Who living in the US has recently sent their C60 in for service? What's the average cost (service+shipping+tax) and turnaround time?


I have one with them now but it’s under warranty. I’m hoping for about a month turnaround but have heard recent stories about 12 weeks due to volume (they were closed for service and repair during most of 2020 due to Covid).


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> I have one with them now but it’s under warranty. I’m hoping for about a month turnaround but have heard recent stories about 12 weeks due to volume (they were closed for service and repair during most of 2020 due to Covid).


Will you have to "re-import" the watch and pay duty fees upon its return?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I had to send on for warranty work last fall. Took about 8 weeks (they told me up to 10 before I sent the watch). They cover shipping for warranty repair.

IIRC, standard service for a mechanical 3-hand watch by CW is $180-200, though that number is at least a year old. Contact their CS and they can tell you the latest pricing.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> Will you have to "re-import" the watch and pay duty fees upon its return?


No. Returns for repair or service are not subject to duty, but you need the correct paperwork to indicate it's a repair/service rather than a regular import. CW's customer service will work with you on arranging shipping and get you the correct forms.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And if value is under $800 anyway there are no duties.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

MX793 said:


> No. Returns for repair or service are not subject to duty, but you need the correct paperwork to indicate it's a repair/service rather than a regular import. CW's customer service will work with you on arranging shipping and get you the correct forms.


Thanks!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> And if value is under $800 anyway there are no duties.


For Americans. Not in Britain, hence CW will work with you on arranging shipping with the correct paperwork so THEY don't get charged duty when receiving YOUR watch for service. You will in turn not be charged duty when your watch is returned, regardless of value. Temporary import/export for service or repair is treated differently than regular EXIM.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another side-by-side comparison, this time its the C60 #Tide and my Halios Fairwind!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yep, they seem to have definitely moved on to 12 o'clock branding. After tons of "I would buy it if not for the brand at 9" comments everywhere I wonder how quickly they'll sell out now...


They won't, It will be the thickness, the date, the colour, the dial texture, the lug width, the handset, the movement. 
If only they could appeal to all of the people all of the time.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> They won't, It will be the thickness, the date, the colour, the dial texture, the lug width, the handset, the movement.
> If only they could appeal to all of the people all of the time.


Or the font. Or that they don't want "some dude's name" on their wrist. Or sounds like a "fashion brand".


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

More for me! 😂


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here’s an oldie…C60 GMT on a black CW deployment







strap with orange stitch…


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My Yellow went to CW for movement repair. Now I have to wait about 10 weeks to get it back. My precious!!! 🙁


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Got this as a trade, really liking it. The adjustable clasp is so good! Pretty nice lume, too.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

First Ward! Grand Malvern Moon, lucked into this new old stock. Thoroughly chuffed so far.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 16167944
> 
> 
> First Ward! Grand Malvern Moon, lucked into this new old stock. Thoroughly chuffed so far.


beautiful! The C1s are amazing. I have the Grand Malvern Small Seconds.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

jkpa said:


> beautiful! The C1s are amazing. I have the Grand Malvern Small Seconds.


Very nice. That one had a special movement, I think? Blue hands a nice touch, too.

CW's been neglecting their dress lines. I'm sure it makes sense for the biz, but it's too bad. They had some distinctive, cool pieces.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> Very nice. That one had a special movement, I think? Blue hands a nice touch, too.
> 
> CW's been neglecting their dress lines. I'm sure it makes sense for the biz, but it's too bad. They had some distinctive, cool pieces.


yeah that one is the in-house movement called SH21. And yes they have. But they’re coming back with some pieces - one is the rumored and basically confirmed by now minute repeater in 2022. That’s insane. Can’t wait to see it and hear it


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Red Jag at work today…


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Took me a lot longer to finish this than I expected, but I finally got my review of the C60 #Tide Prototype up. A bit late to the party though.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Took me a lot longer to finish this than I expected, but I finally got my review of the C60 #Tide Prototype up. A bit late to the party though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic review - as always! Your take on this piece resolved the few remaining doubts I had - thank you so much!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

timpaniare4me said:


> Fantastic review - as always! Your take on this piece resolved the few remaining doubts I had - thank you so much!


Thanks for checking it out, and I'm glad it was useful!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My three generations of 42mm Trident Pros…








2012, 2017, and 2021. I love them all, but man there was a big leap between mk2 and mk3. Guess I’ll be due for a gen 4 around 2025/26.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Titanium DLC arrived! Love those MK2s!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

3-1-1 said:


> My three generations of 42mm Trident Pros…
> View attachment 16173579
> 
> 2012, 2017, and 2021. I love them all, but man there was a big leap between mk2 and mk3. Guess I’ll be due for a gen 4 around 2025/26.


What kind of "big leap" do you mean?
I'm really interested to hear...
because jkpa is showing some PRETTY NICE mk2s...
that are tempting me. Thanks!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> What kind of "big leap" do you mean?
> I'm really interested to hear...
> because jkpa is showing some PRETTY NICE mk2s...
> that are tempting me. Thanks!


Besides the change in case design (Mk3 uses the more complex "Lightcatcher" case), there's noticeable refinement and improvements in finish, lume, and bezel action.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Besides the change in case design (Mk3 uses the more complex "Lightcatcher" case), there's noticeable refinement and improvements in finish, lume, and bezel action.


Thank you for your quick response. 
I'm very happy with the mk3s.
---
I will just wait for a British racing green dial and ceramic bezel insert...
maybe in the eventual mk4s.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have one of each. The Mk2 was a fine watch. Part of me misses the old knife, fork, and spoon hands. But the Mk3 is an incrementally better watch. I also prefer the Mk3's sleeker case design, better lume, and bracelet.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting Flieger Friday off w/ a C8 PR...


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

mikecorwin said:


> Love the C65 Sandhurst


me too


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

I recently purchased a CW, the watch was dead on arrival. The movement would not start even after many shakes. I wrote to the CW customer service regarding this issue. The reply told me to manually wind the crown which means I have to remove the protective plastics. I am a bit reluctant to do so because I have read stories about returning the watch for a full refund only to be told the watch was worn so full refund is no longer possible. What are your thoughts?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> I recently purchased a CW, the watch was dead on arrival. The movement would not start even after many shakes. I wrote to the CW customer service regarding this issue. The reply told me to manually wind the crown which means I have to remove the protective plastics. I am a bit reluctant to do so because I have read stories about returning the watch for a full refund only to be told the watch was worn so full refund is no longer possible. What are your thoughts?


You only have to remove the plastic wrapped around the case. Just put it back after you wind and set the time.

I seriously doubt it’s dead. Wind it 50 times, set the time, confirm accuracy over 6-12 hours, enjoy it.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> You only have to remove the plastic wrapped around the case. Just put it back after you wind and set the time.


Thanks! My worry is that once removed, putting the protective plastic back on won't look the same and they can tell it was removed at one point. But there is no other way to confirm the movement issue. I just hope they won't ding me for removing the protective plastic to check. That's why I want to know what others' experience were like.



Robotaz said:


> I seriously doubt it’s dead. Wind it 50 times, set the time, confirm accuracy over 6-12 hours, enjoy it.


I owned many watches with ETA2824-2 or SW200-1 inside, never had I once not able to shake start the watch. Of course my experience is anecdotal but still based on a fairly big number of sample size. That's why I suspect something is wrong with the movement.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> Thanks! My worry is that once removed, putting the protective plastic back on won't look the same and they can tell it was removed at one point. But there is no other way to confirm the movement issue. I just hope they won't ding me for removing the protective plastic to check. That's why I want to know what others' experience were like.
> 
> 
> 
> I owned many watches with ETA2824-2 or SW200-1 inside, never had I once not able to shake start the watch. Of course my experience is anecdotal but still based on a fairly big number of sample size. That's why I suspect something is wrong with the movement.


I’d wash my hands to keep oils off the watch, remove the plastic, and wind it. The likelihood it’s dead is very, very small.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Coming up on 10 years with my C11...still runs like a top(gains maybe 15 seconds a day if that) and looks great doing it.  
































-Shawn


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Trident Tuesday 🔱


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Please enjoy this pic out my office window.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> Please enjoy this pic out my office window.
> View attachment 16187701


Beautiful. The C1 models are really really special.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just announced.

The MK3 Trident GMT now has the updated Selitta movement with 56 hr PR AND and bi-directional bezel.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Just announced.
> 
> The MK3 Trident GMT now has the updated Selitta movement with 56 hr PR AND and bi-directional bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16189729


Sellita discontinued the 42-hour SW330-1, so the upgrade to the 56hr 330-2 is no surprise. Bi-directional bezel is a welcome change. When they were using the hybrid dive time and GMT bezel markings from the Mk2, unidirectional made more sense. Now that it's a dedicated GMT bezel, bi-directional is awesome.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's too bad they only make those in 42mm anymore. Maybe that'll change?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It's too bad they only make those in 42mm anymore. Maybe that'll change?



I knew they had dropped the 38mm GMT, didn't realize they also dropped the 40. I would have thought that if they were to go down to a single size, it would've been the 40mm. IIRC, after the 40mm C60 came out I remember CW saying that the 40mm was the most popular of the 3 sizes.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, no more 40mm C60 GMTs. But there are the 39mm C63 and the 41mm C65.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

First round of c63 sealanders in green and blue should be popping up here soon as they arrive. Awaiting mine. Will post when it comes.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

It is a vintage kind of day with the C8 Flyer. The good old days when CW made affordable aviation watches..


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Here's Johnny said:


> First round of c63 sealanders in green and blue should be popping up here soon as they arrive. Awaiting mine. Will post when it comes.


Will look forward to seeing 'real' pics of it. Is it just me or does it seem like the GMT and standard version have a slightly different dial?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Adventureman said:


> It is a vintage kind of day with the C8 Flyer. The good old days when CW made affordable aviation watches..


Most people cannot see what’s special, or will just overlook this watch.

The markers are at two different elevations, sandwich and raised, relative to the dial, and in person the apparent depth contrasts are really impressive. I owned one and sold it because it got little wrist time, but I do miss it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The new C60 Concept will launch 11/4/21 according to their FB page. (Not my pic, I was not invited).

210 piece LE. In-house SH21 automatic movement. Should be pretty amazing and maybe priced accordingly.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jkpa said:


> The new C60 Concept will launch 11/4/21 according to their FB page. (Not my pic, I was not invited).
> 
> 210 piece LE. In-house SH21 automatic movement. Should be pretty amazing and maybe priced accordingly.
> 
> ...


CW just posted a teaser video on their Facebook page too!









Concept becomes Reality | Concept becomes Reality. 04.11.21 christopherward.com | By Christopher Ward | Facebook


4.1K views, 130 likes, 12 loves, 2 comments, 7 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Christopher Ward: Concept becomes Reality. 04.11.21 christopherward.com




fb.watch


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Someone on the CWA FB Group took these screenshots from the video:


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

About to get my first C Ward. Very excited. Bought it from @jkpa. He knew I loved the piece, and was kind enough to sell it to me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> …and maybe priced accordingly.


Wasn’t the last SH-21 LE $3,500 or so?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Want the last SH-21 LE $3,500 or so?


Yeah I think the Apex model was around that. This will probably be more.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Want the last SH-21 LE $3,500 or so?


The C60 Apex was £3,495 according to this article, so probably in the same ballpark.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Want the last SH-21 LE $3,500 or so?



I thought it was a little less, but definitely somewhere north of $2500. The C60 SH21 Abyss is $2,655 on bracelet. This LE will probably be a little bit more. Maybe $3K.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Yeah I think the Apex model was around that. This will probably be more.


Pricey indeed. 

Do we have a “SH-21 Reliability Thread”?

Seems like we’ve had long enough to start seeing trends if they exist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Pricey indeed.
> 
> Do we have a “SH-21 Reliability Thread”?
> 
> Seems like we’ve had long enough to start seeing trends if they exist.


Not sure but the one I have is great. Very accurate and extremely nice to wind.

I do think this new LE will be over USD 4000.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

MX793 said:


> I thought it was a little less, but definitely somewhere north of $2500. The C60 SH21 Abyss is $2,655 on bracelet. This LE will probably be a little bit more. Maybe $3K.


The C60 Apex was over $4000 and had a lot of extra work done to the movement, so I suspect this Concept LE will be similar or more.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Not sure but the one I have is great. Very accurate and extremely nice to wind.
> 
> I do think this new LE will be over USD 4000.


Last comment on this, as I’m hijacking, but I have one, too. I’ve had no issues with mine other than the brand Chr Ward is engraved crooked on the movement and runs off the metal. lol

I was just curious. I’ll look around.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Concept reveal looks to have been moved up to tomorrow, 11/3. Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And now it’s the 4th again 😄


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

All I can say is that this is one hell of a watch and the fact it’s made by such a young brand is pretty insane. Incredible work by the whole CW team.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Here. We. Go.

😍


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

nice touch of Squid Game about it


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

sh0wtime said:


> nice touch of Squid Game about it


I was thinking Tron (User Edition)!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

😍😍


----------



## fitdad24 (Sep 26, 2020)

Just purchased a blue dial Trident Pro 600 Mk3 from a private seller. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The Concept watch is an interesting idea, but just looks weird to me. Not legible and an odd choice of looks for a dive watch I think. Plus it's $4k!! Don't think I'd trust a CW in-house movement given the widespread troubles they seem have with off-the-shelf movements.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The Concept watch is an interesting idea, but just looks weird to me. Not legible and an odd choice of looks for a dive watch I think. Plus it's $4k!! Don't think I'd trust a CW in-house movement given the widespread troubles they seem have with off-the-shelf movements.


CW isn't the only one with "troubles" using OTS movement. I've seen a number of posts from recent Oris owners complaining about rotor spin and winding issues over the past 18 months or so. Seems a Sellita SW200 issue.

CW can hardly be blamed for latent defects in a commercially available component they buy off the shelf.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The Concept watch is an interesting idea, but just looks weird to me. Not legible and an odd choice of looks for a dive watch I think. Plus it's $4k!! Don't think I'd trust a CW in-house movement given the widespread troubles they seem have with off-the-shelf movements.


The SH21 is rock solid. This is not the garden variety Selitta or anything close to it and you have five years warranty in case of any trepidation. 

6 hours of hand finishing per watch on these on the movements. Quite incredible from a small brand.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Sadly for me, to my eyes this new watch looks better in the dark.
the lume shots were great but i'm not overly taken with the skeleton look in the light..

it's a lovely watch & i'm looking forward to receiving my first CW in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> CW isn't the only one with "troubles" using OTS movement. I've seen a number of posts from recent Oris owners complaining about rotor spin and winding issues over the past 18 months or so. Seems a Sellita SW200 issue.
> 
> CW can hardly be blamed for latent defects in a commercially available component they buy off the shelf.


Fair enough. History and personal experience and what seems to be a disproportionate number of issues compared to other brands can't be ignored though. At least for me. And should they be let off the hook entirely? If an issue is known, should they continue to use that movement, or at the very least do additional QC to ensure they are not sending out watches with movement issues?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree that quality control can always be improved. I have a Selitta in for service right now. Hopefully those faulty ones are mostly a thing of the past. It can’t be good for them either if they get many service repairs as it’s out of their own pocket for 5 years.

I’d go for this Concept if I wasn’t saving up for something else. I think it’s an amazing piece.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Fair enough. History and personal experience and what seems to be a disproportionate number of issues compared to other brands can't be ignored though. At least for me. And should they be let off the hook entirely? If an issue is known, should they continue to use that movement, or at the very least do additional QC to ensure they are not sending out watches with movement issues?


Speaking only to my personal experience, my CW developed rotor spin after more than a year of use. How long are they to hang on to and test run a movement before deciding it's defect-free? That's the trouble with latent defects.

They could look at switching to a different movement, but what better "Swiss" alternative is there? ETA availability is hit or miss. STP's 2824 alternative doesn't have a great reputation. They could go to the SW300, but that comes at a cost penalty (plus case redesigns).


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

The Concept isn't the only new thing today: C63 Colchester | Christopher Ward.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Colchester is very cool. Carbon infused case. 38 grams!


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

The C60 concept looks nice since I like skeleton watches as I'm an engineer.....would've preferred hour markers on the insert vs minutes, but 15.85mm height...for a three handed movement (with no complications)......sorry too thick for something that is going to set me back $4,300......

to put it in perspective.....this watch is thicker than Tudor's GMT.....and the C60 costs more.....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

5 day PR and not a small movement. Hand finishing on the movement. Titanium. Pricey, but you do get a lot.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I got one, and I can't wait for it to arrive. The 15.85mm is the only thing I'm on the fence about, but given that it is titanium and is about as tall as a Seiko MM300 or GS Diver, I'm willing to take the chance. CW bracelet's have a way of balancing out these larger cases well, and I hope that is the case here.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

At that thickness, I thought it might be 1000m WR. Only 300m (less than the standard C60).

Past SH21 C60s weren't that thick. It's not a small movement, but it's no Tudor GMT (CW uses it in dress watches of reasonable thickness).


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

MX793 said:


> At that thickness, I thought it might be 1000m WR. Only 300m (less than the standard C60).
> 
> Past SH21 C60s weren't that thick. It's not a small movement, but it's no Tudor GMT (CW uses it in dress watches of reasonable thickness).


The dress watches were manual wind versions of the SH21 I believe?

And I suspect the skeletonized design and the multiple layers increased the effective height of the movement. Not to mention that substantial looking blue ring with lume that sits on top of it.

It is what it is at this point, I'm hoping the weight will take off some of the burden.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah manual winds so the rotor adds some height. There were also some automatic SH21s in a C1 case but obviously wouldn’t need any substantial WR to require a thicker case.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> The dress watches were manual wind versions of the SH21 I believe?
> 
> And I suspect the skeletonized design and the multiple layers increased the effective height of the movement. Not to mention that substantial looking blue ring with lume that sits on top of it.
> 
> It is what it is at this point, I'm hoping the weight will take off some of the burden.


Nope. The SH21 C1s available now are all autos and under 12mm thick. They aren't thin, but they aren't Tudor GMT thick.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Nope. The SH21 C1s available now are all autos and under 12mm thick. They aren't thin, but they aren't Tudor GMT thick.


This one is a manual wind at 11.85mm - C1 Morgan Classic Chronometer - New Wings | Christopher Ward










The Abyss SH21 is an automatic at 16.3mm - C60 Abyss SH21 | Christopher Ward










The C1 Morgan is another manual wind at 11.65mm - C1 Morgan 3 Wheeler Chronometer | Christopher Ward










Same with the Morgan Aero at 11.65mm - C1 Morgan Aero 8 Chronometer | Christopher Ward










And the old C60 Apex with the automatic SH21 was 16.35mm









Christopher Ward C60 Apex Limited Edition


An innovator in the Swiss watch industry, Christopher Ward continues to delight and inspire with the launch of its100-piece C60 Apex Limited Edition dive watch. Five years on from the…




www.thetimebum.com






So while it is a thick watch, is doesn't appear to be a new development to this line of watches.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

120 HR PR comes at some cost


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Also I'm not sure what the Tudor GMT has to do with this watch 

I like Tudor watches, and the Kenissi movements are cool, but this watch appears to be targeting a different audience - someone that doesn't care very much about brand cache, but wants to try something new in terms of a skeletonized movement, cool lume design and interesting movement finishing.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> This one is a manual wind at 11.85mm - C1 Morgan Classic Chronometer - New Wings | Christopher Ward
> 
> View attachment 16216921
> 
> ...


Could have sworn those C1s were autos...

I was thinking of the Mk2 C60 SH21 as being thinner, but seems that was over 15mm thick as well.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Also I'm not sure what the Tudor GMT has to do with this watch
> 
> I like Tudor watches, and the Kenissi movements are cool, but this watch appears to be targeting a different audience - someone that doesn't care very much about brand cache, but wants to try something new in terms of a skeletonized movement, cool lume design and interesting movement finishing.


The Tudor GMT gets brought up because it's also obnoxiously thick for a non-chronograph.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

MX793 said:


> The Tudor GMT gets brought up because it's also obnoxiously thick for a non-chronograph.


You can throw a lot of Seiko and Grand Seikos into that bucket too. But what I've realized after handling a lot of "tall" watches, is that paper measurements only tell half the story. So I'll reserve judgement on this one until it arrives.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

pizza_dog said:


> The Concept isn't the only new thing today: C63 Colchester | Christopher Ward.
> 
> View attachment 16216632


This is the standout for me. I really love to see brands like CW now using Carbon Fiber cases in the sub-$2k price point. I am excited to see the future of exotic material cases (Ceramic, carbon fiber, etc). Really like the direction CW is headed. They seem to be leading the way in terms of bringing features previously only seen on much more expensive watches to a more affordable price (sapphire dials, retractable crown, etc and now carbon fiber case). This is a huge win not just for CW but for customers and fans of (somewhat) affordable watches IMO. 

I don't love the carbon fiber dial (it would be nice to have some color here) but maybe down the road they'll add other colorways (🤞).


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Yep. I like the shape of the C63 elite and I like titanium and the carbon fiber. One or two variations and I’ll probably bite on one.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

The concept watch looks really cool. Not to nitpick, but staring at the dial I have no idea how I would tell the time. I’m not sure I could handle the thickness either. But, it sure does look sharp!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

drcharlie said:


> The concept watch looks really cool. Not to nitpick, but staring at the dial I have no idea how I would tell the time. I’m not sure I could handle the thickness either. But, it sure does look sharp!


You want your watch to be able to tell the time? You're asking too much.

Jokes aside, this is a common theme with skeletonized watches. Part of the appeal is the busy, chaotic, and nearly illegible but complex appearance. I've had similar experiences with the Zenith Defy and the El Primero Full Opens, but they look fantastic.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

I really like that new carbon c63


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I finally joined the CW party. Bad photo alert (I'm quarantined in a basement right now, not that any of my pics of watches are good, but it's my excuse). Thanks to @jkpa for the great purchase experience.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Here. We. Go.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214400


I wish the 12:00 marker and bezel pip shapes were switched. Looks a little weird to me.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a C65 Trident..SH21 L.E...


----------



## texicali (Oct 16, 2020)

Just arrived today. My CW C63 in Blue. Great color, much darker inside and changes to a brighter blue in the light. Just need to get it sized and on the wrist in goes.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Patina and rust.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

JLittle said:


> I finally joined the CW party. Bad photo alert (I'm quarantined in a basement right now, not that any of my pics of watches are good, but it's my excuse). Thanks to @jkpa for the great purchase experience.
> 
> View attachment 16220751


Awesome is this MKII? I have the GMT Trident C60 in 38mm MKII. Really like this logo and dial variation compared to the newer ones.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

atcq said:


> Awesome is this MKII? I have the GMT Trident C60 in 38mm MKII. Really like this logo and dial variation compared to the newer ones.


Not that I know of. Nothing in the paperwork suggests it is. It's the Trident Pro 600 Auto in titanium. I agree with the logo comment. I wanted a CW, but only with this logo.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLittle said:


> Not that I know of. Nothing in the paperwork suggests it is. It's the Trident Pro 600 Auto in titanium. I agree with the logo comment. I wanted a CW, but only with this logo.


Yours is a second generation C60 (informally called Mk2).

The first generation (called Mk1 now informally) had aluminum bezel, 4:30 date, and Seamaster 300M style indices (rectangles and circles).

Mk2 changed to stick indices, date at 3, and ceramic bezel.

Mk3 is the present model (lightcatcher case, arrow hour hand, sword minute hand, fully lumed bezel).


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Yours is a second generation C60 (informally called Mk2).
> 
> The first generation (called Mk1 now informally) had aluminum bezel, 4:30 date, and Seamaster 300M style indices (rectangles and circles).
> 
> ...


learn something new every day. The manual didn't say anything about that, but glad to know.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLittle said:


> learn something new every day. The manual didn't say anything about that, but glad to know.


The whole "Mk" thing started when CW released the 3rd generation design and referred to it in press material as "Mk3". The Mk3 manuals talk about the C60's history and evolution, referring to the previous model as Mk2. Mk2 manuals talk about upgrades over the previous model, but don't use the "mark" terminology.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Since CW doesn’t have its own forum section….. today’s WRUW….


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

C63 GMT revealing that nice shade of blue in the sunlight


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Lu.. said:


> Since CW doesn’t have its own forum section…..


Have you seen this CW forum?





Christopher Ward Forum - Index Page







www.christopherwardforum.com


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Batboy said:


> Have you seen this CW forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm in there....


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some shots of the Concept from Instagram to keep me entertained until mine arrives...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CV3rTlIL-xY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWGH_YCM0Nd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDyXZMs3u3/


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Well, finally joined the club! Watch fits fine btw (after struggled with the damn bracelet pins), obviously held wrist at a weird angle which makes it look odd on me.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Have to say I’m loving mine so far. Day 3 and it’s rapidly becoming my favourite 😍


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

C65 DiveTimer LE


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Back Friday sale is live. 

BLACKFRIDAYVIP gives you 15% off.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

So I was reading the latest issue of Loupe (a Chris Ward magazine, Issue 23, Autumn 2021)......... and on page 9 they had a "Drawing board" article that indicated that the current C65 is in the end of its lifecycle and that a new C65 generation (MK2?) will be out by next summer.

The article goes on to say the designs were approved and that "an automatic (I'm guessing a 3 hander) and GMT are confirmed".....in addition a "range topper" (I'm guessing a Titanium reference) might be released as well.

I really love my C65..looking forward to this MKII C65.....


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Lu.. said:


> a "range topper" (I'm guessing a Titanium reference) might be released as well.


I certainly hope this “range topper” is titanium.

CW’s titanium casework is outstanding and – if the existing Elite titanium models are anything to go by – a C65 Elite titanium could be a showstopper.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And for later this afternoon/evening, a C65 Dartmouth..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Batboy said:


> I certainly hope this “range topper” is titanium.
> 
> CW’s titanium casework is outstanding and – if the existing Elite titanium models are anything to go by – a C65 Elite titanium could be a showstopper.


Titanium doesn't really fit with the C65's vintage vibe. My guess is that the range topper will be distinguished by use of the SH21 movement.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking at this for my next CW.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Looking at this for my next CW.
> 
> View attachment 16273993


Previous/Upcoming model?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> Previous/Upcoming model?


discontinued LE - only 300 made.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> discontinued LE - only 300 made.


Nice! This one outshines the current C65 Anthropocene imho - hard to tell from the posted photo, but it seems like the LE dial is more of a gloss finish and less translucent than the current sapphire dial. Also, the GT hand stands out more due to the lack of orange on the bezel. Super classy. What's the case size?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> Nice! This one outshines the current C65 Anthropocene imho - hard to tell from the posted photo, but it seems like the LE dial is more of a gloss finish and less translucent than the current sapphire dial. Also, the GT hand stands out more due to the lack of orange on the bezel. Super classy. What's the case size?


Case size is 41mm. I’m also not a big fan of the new C60 version of the Anthropocene GMT. It’s bland imo.

This C65 however, especially on bracelet, is really striking to me.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I was wrong - THIS is my next CW. Green bezel C60. My god, it’s beautiful.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah, they look especially awesome on a white dial.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

pizza_dog said:


> Yeah, they look especially awesome on a white dial.


Here is my White


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a new to me C65 hand winder. What a gorgeous watch. The case is so thin and wears beautifully. This is my second Christopher Ward and undoubtedly not my last.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The green bezel C60 is pretty awesome, if I do say so myself..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> The green bezel C60 is pretty awesome, if I do say so myself..


yes sir!! I was in sell mode but sometimes you gotta strike while you can


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It’s in


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

jkpa said:


> It’s in
> 
> View attachment 16291608
> View attachment 16291609
> ...


Have these beauties been discontinued?
Your pics convinced me to buy one but I can't see them on the CW site 😩
I'd say it was love at first sight, but that's a little too cheesy and I'm lactose intolerant


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Dipaty said:


> Have these beauties been discontinued?
> Your pics convinced me to buy one but I can't see them on the CW site 😩
> I'd say it was love at first sight, but that's a little too cheesy and I'm lactose intolerant


Yeah this is from around 2016-17 ish. C60 MK2 model. The current version is MK3 and MK4 probably will be introduced in late 2022. This is my 6th MK2 model (sold three of them so have three remaining including this one.


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Yeah this is from around 2016-17 ish. C60 MK2 model. The current version is MK3 and MK4 probably will be introduced in late 2022. This is my 6th MK2 model (sold three of them so have three remaining including this one.


Damn, I'm so late the party hahaha


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Dipaty said:


> Damn, I'm so late the party hahaha


Well I bought all 6 in 2021 so with a little luck and patience you may have some success


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward C65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16293940


Love the wavy dial on these.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward C65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

grumpymachinist said:


> View attachment 16294436
> 
> View attachment 16294435


That sweetie would look so much better on my wrist!!..


----------



## dnodelman (Aug 12, 2020)

Love seeing these older wave dial models


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward C65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Chris Ward C65 Bronze SH21 L.E...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

I wanted to clean up the OEM buckle and pin set up from my C65 (hybrid rubber) strap..............so I bought a deployment clasp (Omega style) from Amazon and it came out better than I expected......

It cleared up all the clutter and catch points........gave it such a premium look and feel.....much more comfortable.....and not bad for $17  

I'll cut the keeper nubs on the sides to make it final but wanted to share with the community....


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks good. I got a very similar-looking clasp with an Artem strap for 4X the price (Omega Style Deployant Clasp - Stainless Steel) 😅.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Two new Revival models released.





__





| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com





This is not just any logo. This is Christopher Ward’s ‘Chr. Ward’ logo. And it lives, for one time only, on the C8 Pilot Revival Special Edition – a reincarnation of the C8 Pilot, CW’s iconic airman’s watch. There’s much to love: a 44mm steel case, available in either silver or coated in ‘stealthy’ DLC. An authentic ‘B-Uhren’ dial that’s legible day or night. And an ultra-reliable Swiss automatic movement. Limited to just 250 pieces (200 steel, 50 DLC). From the incredible price of just £495.










It’s 2005. Christopher Ward, an upstart British watch company opens its account with a stunning mechanical timepiece – available at an incredible price. That watch is the C5 Malvern Automatic. Now it’s back in a one-off, authentic reproduction as the C5 Malvern Revival SE. Same design – including the ‘big-C’ logo. Same rebellious spirit. But upgraded in every other aspect: from the case to the movement. Want to go back in time?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

When can we expect a Mk1 Trident revival with lousy lume and the awkward 4:06 date window?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Adventureman said:


> Two new Revival models released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I‘d like to see CW knowing what they are talking about. CW should do some homework (imho).

„The C8 was inspired by a love for B-Uhren pilots’ watches – some of which were up to 55mm in diameter.“

„B-Uhren pilot‘s watches“ ? What is that ? There are B-Uhren (Beobachtungsuhr, observer‘s watch) and there are pilot‘s watches. “B-Uhren pilot‘s watches“ do not exist. Well, now they do😂

„Some of which were up to 55mm in diameter“ ? 

All B-Uhren featured a 55mm case diameter. The specifications of these B-Uhren had been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry. Due to those specifications all B-watches had the following features in common:


A case diameter of 55 mm
Marked on the back with FL 23883 (FL = flight, 23 = navigation)
Equipped with large crowns in order to be used with gloves
Hacking movement (the second hand stops when pulling out the crown / essential for a precise time setting)
Breguet balance spring
Regulated and tested as chronometers
Long leather strap (to be worn on the sleeve of a flight jacket).

That‘s almost common knowledge.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Their January sale is currently on...good luck hunting!!!..


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> Their January sale is currently on...good luck hunting!!!..


I haven't received the email for some reason.
Could you share the link please?


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> Their January sale is currently on...good luck hunting!!!..


I don't see them


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Sale seems a bit bungled. It’s been on and off this morning, and no email.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

pizza_dog said:


> Sale seems a bit bungled. It’s been on and off this morning, and no email.


This looks like the place.
Choose Pounds Screen


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

They have some nice deals. But I have my heart set on a C63 GMT and am waiting for these $125 off codes I have heard about. I guess that is separate from the sale?


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

DKE said:


> They have some nice deals. But I have my heart set on a C63 GMT and am waiting for these $125 off codes I have heard about. I guess that is separate from the sale?


yes, the coupon code is separate. It’s worth holding out for the watch you want and not getting caught up in the deal frenzy. Also, some are saying when buying from the US, you will save money by buying in GBP. Also, if the price is under $800, you won’t have to pay US import duties.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Adventureman said:


> Two new Revival models released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second looks almost identical to Cyma's logo in the 60's.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

These clearance sales and nearly new offerings sometimes happen over a few days, so there may be more tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Managed to snare a black dial C65 GMT(on bracelet) a little earlier today..so, I'm happy...


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

?..


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Pre-ordered in Dec and arrived today. Dial not as transparent as I’d imagined which is probably good for keeping it long term (not as gimmicky). $83 in customs fees, which despite being super easy to pay for, thanks to DHL, baffles me as to why CW doesn’t have a US retailer so they can just be, you know, avoided.

Edit: After setting the time 32 hours ago, it’s +1.5s. That’s +1.125 s/d. Not too shabby. Better than my 2 CW Chronometers.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> $83 in customs fees, which despite being super easy to pay for, thanks to DHL, baffles me as to why CW doesn’t have a US retailer so they can just be, you know, avoided.


CW would probably have to pay import duties themselves and increase the US prices. On top of that, most customers will have to pay state sales tax. In addition, they would have to hire people here, set up a distribution center, have additional stock on hand and so on. Or work with an existing distributor which will become the middlemen, and further increase prices.

The current situation with having to pay a bit of duty and duty-free under $800 is a pretty good situation to be in.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> CW would probably have to pay import duties themselves and increase the US prices. On top of that, most customers will have to pay state sales tax. In addition, they would have to hire people here, set up a distribution center, have additional stock on hand and so on. Or work with an existing distributor which will become the middlemen, and further increase prices.
> 
> The current situation with having to pay a bit of duty and duty-free under $800 is a pretty good situation to be in.


Um, excuse you. If I wanted logic and not just an opportunity to ***** and moan, I’d post on pornhub.

But yeah, considering even the saving in sales tax, I’m already ahead. Good call; forgot about that.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Pre-ordered in Dec and arrived today. Dial not as transparent as I’d imagined which is probably good for keeping it long term (not as gimmicky).


Congratulations on the new acquisition @RonaldUlyssesSwanson - wear it in good health! +1 on your assessment of the dial. It would be interesting to see a picture of the white C60 GMT along side the white C60 Trident Pro to compare the dial colors.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a C65 Trident Bronze...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Really digging the Frogsquad strap combo.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got the C65 GMT. Picked up in the sale last week. It's amazingly beautiful. The case alone is a work of art. How can they do this for the price? What a total strap monster as well. Leather, rubber, steel - whatever you want. QR bracelet with micro-adjustment on the clasp. It's basically perfect. 41mm of style, class, sport and practicality. What a winner!!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Finally got the C65 GMT. Picked up in the sale last week. It's amazingly beautiful. The case alone is a work of art. How can they do this for the price? What a total strap monster as well. Leather, rubber, steel - whatever you want. QR bracelet with micro-adjustment on the clasp. It's basically perfect. 41mm of style, class, sport and practicality. What a winner!!
> 
> View attachment 16356575
> View attachment 16356576
> ...


I'm with you! That's a great looking watch. I picked up a C65 about a month ago and am blown away...so much so that I ended up parting with my Oris 65 as they were a bit too similar and I thought the CW was every bit as nice. Congrats on the pick up.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

sh0wtime said:


> View attachment 16232731
> 
> View attachment 16232730
> 
> Have to say I’m loving mine so far. Day 3 and it’s rapidly becoming my favourite 😍


Hi, I have one also, just out of curiosity is your serial number under 500? I saw they were rereleased, I was just curious how they went about it since they were limited to 500 when I purchased mine last year.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


>


That looks so good on that leather strap.
The yellow accent matches the dial hands and hour/minute markers very well.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Finally got the C65 GMT. Picked up in the sale last week. It's amazingly beautiful. The case alone is a work of art. How can they do this for the price? What a total strap monster as well. Leather, rubber, steel - whatever you want. QR bracelet with micro-adjustment on the clasp. It's basically perfect. 41mm of style, class, sport and practicality. What a winner!!


Nice watch. Did I see you post that it’s your first CWL?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One of the things I’m starting to notice, as a customer who has owned quite a few CWL watches all the way back to the C40 Speedhawk PVD, is that CWL watches have colors that match. If they have a color on the dial, bezel, hands, etc., the colors always match.

There are a lot of respected companies out there that cannot say the same.

Just an observation I’m dialing in on lately.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16356709
> View attachment 16356710
> View attachment 16356711


What strap is on that first picture? I'm digging that look.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

admit-to-im said:


> What strap is on that first picture? I'm digging that look.


Bartons khaki sailcloth...The Sandhurst looks great in the green sailcloth one too


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Nice watch. Did I see you post that it’s your first CWL?


First CW? Maybe 21st, lol. Love this brand more than any other now.  I have five now with one more coming this week and about a dozen in and out over the last few years.

Current Trident lineup.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> First CW? Maybe 21st, lol. Love this brand more than any other now.  I have five now with one more coming this week and about a dozen in and out over the last few years.
> 
> Current Trident lineup.
> 
> ...


Ah, someone over on the CWL forum just posted the same watch and said it was their first, and blown away. I think, anyway. Maybe the threads bled together on me.


----------



## MomentsNotice (Jan 2, 2022)

I picked up the Abyss GMT during the sale last week. I had been eyeing them for months and months and with the discount I was finally like why the hell not. Hoping it ships out soon as I'm ridiculously excited for my first CW watch.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Ah, someone over on the CWL forum just posted the same watch and said it was their first, and blown away. I think, anyway. Maybe the threads bled together on me.


That was me but didn’t say it was the first but yes it’s really nice. I’m very happy it’s such an amazing size for me. I was slightly concerned since it has a very thin bezel but it’s perfect


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Finally got the C65 GMT. Picked up in the sale last week. It's amazingly beautiful. The case alone is a work of art. How can they do this for the price? What a total strap monster as well. Leather, rubber, steel - whatever you want. QR bracelet with micro-adjustment on the clasp. It's basically perfect. 41mm of style, class, sport and practicality. What a winner!!
> 
> View attachment 16356575
> View attachment 16356576
> ...


Very nice! There weren’t too many on bracelet available during the sale. I know because I had one in a my cart for a few minutes, then got distracted and couldn’t purchase. I did wind up getting one on a strap though. But it hasn’t shipped yet, I can’t believe you got yours that fast. Enjoy!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> Very nice! There weren’t too many on bracelet available during the sale. I know because I had one in a my cart for a few minutes, then got distracted and couldn’t purchase. I did wind up getting one on a strap though. But it hasn’t shipped yet, I can’t believe you got yours that fast. Enjoy!


Thanks! Yeah Thursday to Monday is pretty damn good


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

MomentsNotice said:


> I picked up the Abyss GMT during the sale last week. I had been eyeing them for months and months and with the discount I was finally like why the hell not. Hoping it ships out soon as I'm ridiculously excited for my first CW watch.


Congrats! If you are going for a stealth look, hard to beat the Abyss. Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> Very nice! There weren’t too many on bracelet available during the sale. I know because I had one in a my cart for a few minutes, then got distracted and couldn’t purchase. I did wind up getting one on a strap though. But it hasn’t shipped yet, I can’t believe you got yours that fast. Enjoy!


Bonus - it has a bi-directional bezel! I didn’t think the older models had that. Man I’m so happy with this watch. 💪


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What is CWL? I can figure out the CW...but what does L stand for?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> What is CWL? I can figure out the CW...but what does L stand for?


London

He means the CW forum.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TravisMorgan said:


>


That must be interesting lighting...because I think the blue is a darker shade of blue
than this picture is showing...correct?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Double trident


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C65 GMT today of course


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome CW!


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

jkpa said:


> C65 GMT today of course
> 
> View attachment 16357500
> View attachment 16357501
> ...


I like the C65 GMT more than the new C63


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> That must be interesting lighting...because I think the blue is a darker shade of blue
> than this picture is showing...correct?


New photos taken 5 minutes ago, one photo inside shady house(natural lighting), the other 3 photos outside in sunlight. The watch is only 6 months old and looks magnificent(not too dark blue) in the great outdoors


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16357884


Nice to see a face with a watch. You a Drexel alum?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> Nice to see a face with a watch. You a Drexel alum?


Daughter is


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

jkpa said:


> C65 GMT today of course
> 
> View attachment 16357500
> View attachment 16357501
> ...


Looks so good! Darn I may need to splurge for the bracelet when my strap version arrives.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just happen to be wearing my Kingfisher today


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Just happen to be wearing my Kingfisher today
> 
> View attachment 16358354


I always loved that colour


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> I always loved that colour


Thanks Travis, I like the color as well. 
I'm a bit OCD when it comes to certain things. I had a dust particle or something on the dial of this watch I noticed a while back, so I did a disassembly to blow off the dust and put it back together.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Porky4774 said:


> Hi, I have one also, just out of curiosity is your serial number under 500? I saw they were rereleased, I was just curious how they went about it since they were limited to 500 when I purchased mine last year.



Yes. my serial number is just under 500...


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

sh0wtime said:


> Yes. my serial number is just under 500...


Ok cool, they must have released in groups then, thanks


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Same blue C60 38mm Pro 600 Trident I posted earlier...interior evening shot with led lamps...looks quite a bit darker now.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Still waiting for the watches from the sale.. takes a while with DHL / USPS.

So for now just waiting with the original C60 Elite.


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Still waiting for the watches from the sale.. takes a while with DHL / USPS.
> 
> So for now just waiting with the original C60 Elite.


Yeah I know exactly how you feel, mine is still in London and it'll probably be a while before it hits Australian soil.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

GMT again


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Um, excuse you. If I wanted logic and not just an opportunity to *** and moan, I’d post on pornhub.
> 
> But yeah, considering even the saving in sales tax, I’m already ahead. Good call; forgot about that.


Pornhub is the place where I really came to love horology.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Dipaty said:


> Yeah I know exactly how you feel, mine is still in London and it'll probably be a while before it hits Australian soil.


The wait will be worth it! Now... which one to open first?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> The wait will be worth it! Now... which one to open first?


wow. I hope you inundate this thread today with tons of pics.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, you weren't messing around! Congrats! Looking forward to pictures.

I am about this >< close to getting another CW. Either a white C63 GMT or a Sandhurst again, and had there been either of these in the sale (on bracelet already) I likely would have bought it.
I can't decided which. I don't have a white watch, but wish the GMT had a bit more color to the dial. The case has a tiny bit more size and heft to it than the Sandhurst, but the indices are SO similar to everything else I have. Plus I have a blue GS GMT that's similar. The Sandhurst is COSC, has different indices and I really liked it when I had it before, but it seemed a bit small when not on the bracelet. It's also more versatile than the white GMT I think. Leaning Sandhurst. I considered just getting both and send one back, but even with a discount code, there will be custom fees that I am not willing to eat on the 60/60 returns.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The plan is to open just one box a week so each one will get the attention and wrist time it deserves. Well, let's see how that will turn out.. 

Unboxing of this one is a good start.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Adventureman said:


> The plan is to open just one box a week so each one will get the attention and wrist time it deserves. Well, let's see how that will turn out..
> 
> Unboxing of this one is a good start.


Haha no way I would be able to do that!!!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> The wait will be worth it! Now... which one to open first?


Are you trying to play watch Jenga?

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

New Abyss. I wanted the bracelet version but didn't check out fast enough. 

Nice watch

I ordered last Thursday and received on Monday of this week to Texas. Extraordinarily fast.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I want to buy a C63 GMT. I should wait for the $125 off code but if I wait much longer i will probably just spend at least that much on cheap watches. But every time i check the CW site the preorder delivery time gets pushed back. First early jan, then late jan, now early feb. Is that bc the new batch is delayed or bc they are constantly getting watches made but people are preordering them ahead of time?


----------



## Zan-san (May 14, 2021)

DKE said:


> I want to buy a C63 GMT. I should wait for the $125 off code but if I wait much longer i will probably just spend at least that much on cheap watches. But every time i check the CW site the preorder delivery time gets pushed back. First early jan, then late jan, now early feb. Is that bc the new batch is delayed or bc they are constantly getting watches made but people are preordering them ahead of time?


Latter. It really seems to sell well. Bought mine wo bracelet and bracelets were also postponed similary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

DKE said:


> I want to buy a C63 GMT. I should wait for the $125 off code but if I wait much longer i will probably just spend at least that much on cheap watches. But every time i check the CW site the preorder delivery time gets pushed back. First early jan, then late jan, now early feb. Is that bc the new batch is delayed or bc they are constantly getting watches made but people are preordering them ahead of time?


Just wait. A month isn't a problem in the long term.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a C65 Ombre..


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> This is pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16363658
> View attachment 16363659
> View attachment 16363660


Agree - got mine this week too. It’s amazing.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a new arrival, a C65 Trident GMT(Nearly New) from the recent January sale...so far, so good..CW did a fine job on the design of these SS cases, imo..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a new arrival, a C65 Trident GMT(Nearly New) from the recent January sale...so far, so good..CW did a fine job on the design of these SS cases, imo..
> View attachment 16364295


Agreed. Love mine that I got this week as well from the sale.


----------



## MomentsNotice (Jan 2, 2022)

Osteoman said:


> New Abyss. I wanted the bracelet version but didn't check out fast enough.
> 
> Nice watch
> 
> I ordered last Thursday and received on Monday of this week to Texas. Extraordinarily fast.


That is a great looking watch. You did luck out on the shipping.

I ordered last Thursday and mine didn't ship till Tuesday. It's now sitting at the DHL facility two hours away and tracking says it won't be delivered till Monday. Considering I'm about to have a foot of snow dumped on me Sunday I'm expecting that'll postpone things further.

Patience isn't one my virtues.. especially seeing the Abyss models showing up here, Reddit and on the CW forum. 😅


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The C8 Pilot Revival is pretty awesome and just belongs on a nato strap.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

MomentsNotice said:


> That is a great looking watch. You did luck out on the shipping.
> 
> I ordered last Thursday and mine didn't ship till Tuesday. It's now sitting at the DHL facility two hours away and tracking says it won't be delivered till Monday. Considering I'm about to have a foot of snow dumped on me Sunday I'm expecting that'll postpone things further.
> 
> Patience isn't one my virtues.. especially seeing the Abyss models showing up here, Reddit and on the CW forum.


 Thank you. 

I'm sorry yours has been slower. I was real impressed with the speed they got it to me. Which did you order?

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## MomentsNotice (Jan 2, 2022)

Osteoman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm sorry yours has been slower. I was real impressed with the speed they got it to me. Which did you order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


So my hand wringing was for naught as DHL made an appearance late this afternoon. All's well that ends well.

I bought the Abyss GMT V2 on the black hybrid rubber. Honestly I'm in awe right now. Even the freakin' box it came blew me away. 😄 It feels and looks fantastic on the wrist. I can't stop staring at it.

Very happy I finally dipped my toe into the CW pool. Super impressed.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

New look for the Beast. 


















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Baldrick said:


> New look for the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What strap is that?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Playing with some different strap options. All seem to look pretty good?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ yep. It is super versatile this watch.
Some options on mine


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Very nice. What strap is that?


It's an Aliexpress specia; hopefully this link worksl:



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000883753759.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.7e2fC6HtC6HtRw&browser_id=e8e2889ab673481dbb17c6a84f01cb43&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=wowbgtl76dqcavtj17e5ebea3dd1e24a4794210461&gclid=



If not, just search for "blue yellow strap 22mm" in AE and you should see it.

I can't comment on the durability, but it seems robustly made so far. 

I would also prefer less of a taper, but that is subjective.

On the whole I'm pretty impressed with it. 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

“MOD10” for 10% off, btw. Used successfully two days ago.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

MomentsNotice said:


> So my hand wringing was for naught as DHL made an appearance late this afternoon. All's well that ends well.
> 
> I bought the Abyss GMT V2 on the black hybrid rubber. Honestly I'm in awe right now. Even the freakin' box it came blew me away.  It feels and looks fantastic on the wrist. I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> Very happy I finally dipped my toe into the CW pool. Super impressed.


Very nice!! I'm glad it came quick. This is my third CW and love the quality for the price, especially when on sale. 

Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## MomentsNotice (Jan 2, 2022)

The pup isn't quite as impressed as I am. This thing dazzles under the light. The hands and indices glint and sparkle. It's a dark watch but outside (and this with no sun) it's not near as stealthy or blacked out as people probably think. It's extremely legible with the black, grey, and silver contrasts.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just got a bracelet for my C60 Chrono. Different watch now compared to when it has the hybrid rubber and tide straps.


----------



## veblenesque (Mar 28, 2011)

Question about two early Tridents I'm planning to list for sale. 
The watches appear identical, but one has a back with only a Trident and "Deus Maris Altum" and the other has a Trident with text as shown. I've added a photo of the faces of each, which appear the same. Black one has the text and the red one has the Latin motto. What is the difference between these two?


----------



## veblenesque (Mar 28, 2011)

veblenesque said:


> Question about two early Tridents I'm planning to list for sale.
> The watches appear identical, but one has a back with only a Trident and "Deus Maris Altum" and the other has a Trident with text as shown. I've added a photo of the faces of each, which appear the same. Black one has the text and the red one has the Latin motto. What is the difference between these two?
> 
> View attachment 16372153
> ...


Just noticed that the black one has the earliest Christopher Ward CW logo, so I'm guessing the difference is age.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## MomentsNotice (Jan 2, 2022)

Lume shot of the Abyss. It's an extremely nice looking blue hue, though it does dim fairly quickly. Granted this was after 10 or so seconds under a lamp.

It's been keeping excellent time so far. I set it last Thursday after arrival and it was only off a second or two when I checked today.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Nearly New from the January sale: C60 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC LE


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> Nearly New from the January sale: C60 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC LE


Oooooohhhhhh……. Wow, that is KILLER…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Loving these strap combos.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

C6 Divetimer today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Incoming 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A recent arrival for me today... a Chris Ward C63 Sealander GMT..features the new SW 330-2 movement, and a 'scratched' green dial housed in a 39mm SS case..so far so good...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a C60 Trident GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

I just can't help loving the very deep black on this black...its as close to perfect as anything


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The GMT again. This watch is amazing. New Selitta movement with 56 hr PR, BI-directional bezel as well. And it’s SO good looking and comfortable. 

And it has lost 3 seconds in 8 days. Remarkable.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Trident Throwback Thursday! The C65 Anthropocene on the wrist is a distant memory but soon another Anthropocene will join the collection.










More pictures here:








C65 GMT Anthropocene - Christopher Ward







watchaficionados.net


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TravisMorgan said:


> I just can't help loving the very deep black on this black...its as close to perfect as anything
> View attachment 16378212


I feel the exact SAME WAY with my c60 mk3 black on the bracelet!
It's really amazing.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Trident Throwback Thursday! The C65 Anthropocene on the wrist is a distant memory but soon another Anthropocene will join the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this version so much. Just curious what do you like about the new version as a replacement?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> I like this version so much. Just curious what do you like about the new version as a replacement?


I think the new version is an interesting model because of the dial, wordmark at 12/date at 6 and little more substantial feel than the C65. But the C65 was better with the blacked hands and dial markers, something I wish they would have done on the C60.

I bought this C65 as a nearly new and returned to CW because it wasn't running right. Unfortunately it disappeared in transit on its way back to CW.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Is there a working promo code to get a 15 percent or similar discount at CW?
I want to get the blue cordovan leather strap, but it is very expensive at full price.
Thanks


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Is there a working promo code to get a 15 percent or similar discount at CW?
> I want to get the blue cordovan leather strap, but it is very expensive at full price.
> Thanks


There should be a new coupon coming out soon when their next edition of the Loupe magazine comes out. You can sign up on their website for a free copy and you'll get the code emailed to you when it's active. It's usually $125 off for anything over $625.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> There should be a new coupon coming out soon when their next edition of the Loupe magazine comes out. You can sign up on their website for a free copy and you'll get the code emailed to you when it's active. It's usually $125 off for anything over $625.


Thank you for writing back. I know about those 125 off deals. 
But that won't help me with the purchase of the cordovan leather strap, which is $145 full price.
I need the 15 percent off deal...or a working "promo code" that there is a space for at checkout.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for writing back. I know about those 125 off deals.
> But that won't help me with the purchase of the cordovan leather strap, which is $145 full price.
> I need the 15 percent off deal...or a working "promo code" that there is a space for at checkout.


If you're a first time buyer, I believe the code is WELCOME or WELCOME10 for 10% off but I don't know of any other codes besides those normal Loupe coupons that come around every quarter or so.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> If you're a first time buyer, I believe the code is WELCOME or WELCOME10 for 10% off but I don't know of any other codes besides those normal Loupe coupons that come around every quarter or so.


I wrote them a quick email. Maybe they will give me a one-time code. It's just seems like a lot to pay $145 which is full price for the leather strap. Hopefully, they will knock off 20-25 dollars.
----
First time buyer?? I love CW...and have 3 of them: 
the c60 mk3 black on bracelet, 
c60 mk3 white on the black cordovan leather strap, 
and the c60 forged carbon on the black hybrid rubber strap.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I wrote them a quick email. Maybe they will give me a one-time code. It's just seems like a lot to pay $145 which is full price for the leather strap. Hopefully, they will knock off 20-25 dollars.
> ----
> First time buyer?? I love CW...and have 3 of them:
> the c60 mk3 black on bracelet,
> ...


They reloaded the sale page today btw.... some Nearly New offerings. There is something like 25 ish watches available. It was around 60 earlier today.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> They reloaded the sale page today btw.... some Nearly New offerings. There is something like 25 ish watches available. It was around 60 earlier today.


I saw that. IF I was a little crazier...just a little,
then I would pounce on the c60 mk3 BLUE one being offered
for about $715 nearly new.
But I'm not...and I really don't like that the date wheel is "sore thumb" black 
instead of a matching blue.
--------------------
I put a bracelet on the Omega...shown in that other thread.
I'm curious, what do you think?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

That bracelet looks very nice. I was looking at the Forstner as a substitute for the OEM but I'm sticking with stock for now. Great watch, isn't it?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

off topic for this thread...
(we should really comment about that other watch, over there)


jkpa said:


> That bracelet looks very nice. I was looking at the Forstner as a substitute for the OEM but I'm sticking with stock for now. Great watch, isn't it?


I'm just STARTING to appreciate it...the honeymoon begins.
But yeah, I think I chose well...this is a VERY SPECIAL blue...
and seems to be an excellent quality watch.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

MOD10 for 10% is all I could find.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> MOD10 for 10% is all I could find.


FANTASTIC...thank you for answering me and writing this.
That "pushed me over the edge" and I bought it.
It's all ordered and done!
I have the 22mm black Cordovan leather strap with the deployment clasp,
and it is AWESOME.
I now just ordered the 20mm blue Cordovan leather strap with the deployment clasp, for my new Omega SMP300 blue!
I think it might go REALLY WELL together.
And if not, I can always use it on my Direnzo Eclipse 
or whatever blue and 20 lug width.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And an Ombre for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Kermit today .


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Anthropocene LE is in and it’s awesome!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for writing back. I know about those 125 off deals.
> But that won't help me with the purchase of the cordovan leather strap, which is $145 full price.
> I need the 15 percent off deal...or a working "promo code" that there is a space for at checkout.


Their promo codes generally only offer discount on items over $625.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

MomentsNotice said:


> So my hand wringing was for naught as DHL made an appearance late this afternoon. All's well that ends well.
> 
> I bought the Abyss GMT V2 on the black hybrid rubber. Honestly I'm in awe right now. Even the freakin' box it came blew me away. 😄 It feels and looks fantastic on the wrist. I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> Very happy I finally dipped my toe into the CW pool. Super impressed.


I'm in the same exact boat. Same watch, too. Very impressed with my first CW purchase. It got here in 4 days.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Christopher Ward C8 PR for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My new darling. 

Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And today on the #Tide strap


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

^^^ Great find Jacob, these C65 Anthro don't come up for sale very often.

Found this one in the January sale and jumped on it. Brand new, not sure what dark corner of their storage room this one was found.

Wish they would still make quartz C60. Affordable, accurate, no maintenance needed, slim, light and I like the aluminum bezel with its own charm. What's not to like?


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> ^^^ Great find Jacob, these C65 Anthro don't come up for sale very often.
> 
> Found this one in the January sale and jumped on it. Brand new, not sure what dark corner of their storage room this one was found.
> 
> Wish they would still make quartz C60. Affordable, accurate, no maintenance needed, slim, light and I like the aluminum bezel with its own charm. What's not to like?


I'm with you... I'd love to see a return of the quartz C60.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@Adventureman agree as well - quartz C60 would be great. Since I love MK2s I’ll have to find an old one


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 GMT...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New releases


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

And new c65 line to come in April as shown in the new LOUPE. According to that it will carry a new name.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> New releases


If this had a normal black dial I'd be debating buying it all day. The sapphire is too much IMO.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Anthro is dominating this week


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

92gli said:


> If this had a normal black dial I'd be debating buying it all day. The sapphire is too much IMO.


I think this is really well done. The smokey sapphire is not distracting and goes really well with bronze. Bronze in general isn't my jam, but these are well done.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what kind of Bronze alloy was used on both the releases? I couldn't find this info anywhere on the website.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> And new c65 line to come in April as shown in the new LOUPE. According to that it will carry a new name.


Oooh. 

I like the way the dial is going. 

Looks like the arrow hour hand is back too. Would love to see the cricket bat hour hand more.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Anthro is dominating this week
> 
> View attachment 16395138


It's just a slick looking watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Oooh.
> 
> I like the way the dial is going.
> 
> Looks like the arrow hour hand is back too. Would love to see the cricket bat hour hand more.


I am looking forward to this one as well. I just hope they don't use old radium lume on it. Or at least not all of them. 

I also really hope they adopt the dial layout that is on the new bronze diver across the C60 line. That dial in a 40mm stainless case, white dial. Yes please. Added bonus if it is a COSC movement. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

personally i prefer the dial with the name at 9 rather than 12 🤷‍♂️


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Really loving the new bronze C60. I have one space left in my watch box and I've been considering adding a bronze watch to add some diversity. I was eyeing up the Tag Heuer Autavia bronze version (green dial) on the grey market, but it is really hard to justify when it is well over twice the price of the C60. Both have essentially the same movement and are COSC certified, the Autavia has a titanium case back and that's about it. Would love to see some real life on the wrist shots of the C60 first.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Man that Limited Edition Blue Scottish C63 Sealander looks fabulous ..


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

New black leather strap.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Kermit last night


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

My C60 Chrono on the tide strap.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Green Machine today


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

crazyotterhound said:


> Really loving the new bronze C60. I have one space left in my watch box and I've been considering adding a bronze watch to add some diversity. I was eyeing up the Tag Heuer Autavia bronze version (green dial) on the grey market, but it is really hard to justify when it is well over twice the price of the C60. Both have essentially the same movement and are COSC certified, the Autavia has a titanium case back and that's about it. Would love to see some real life on the wrist shots of the C60 first.


I've been thinking a little about that GREEN as well.
I would have preferred a smooth green dial and not a scratched green dial, though.
@jkpa I love the bezel insert on your greenie, but I want a green dial too.
I'm very happy with my steinhart double ceramic special ocean one premium 
(5 too many words...should just be called HULK), 
but there is always place for another great green watch/diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Super super compressor on beads of rice bracelet









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

My C60 bronze just landed today:



















Initial impressions of my first CW are very good. Lovely packaging, the watch seems to be very will finished and it has a nice robust crown. I like the distressed look of the dial, should be even better once I see it in daylight tomorrow. The canvas strap has a leather backing and it is very rigid on the wrist. I'm hoping it softens up a bit after some wear


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for writing back. I know about those 125 off deals.
> But that won't help me with the purchase of the cordovan leather strap, which is $145 full price.
> I need the 15 percent off deal...or a working "promo code" that there is a space for at checkout.


They did a site wide 15% off around the end of November. They do them occasionally, so maybe it's just keep waiting. It's worth having, but it's only 20dollars, so not the end of the world.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@bth1234 If you look back at post 1180 and 1181 
you will see that someone found a code for 10 percent off anything,
and that I bought it .
It will be on the Omega SMP300 hopefully soon.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Here’s my Trident. Tremendous value in these watches. I went with it over the Longines Hydroconquest and I’m glad I did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

JSM said:


> Here’s my Trident. Tremendous value in these watches. I went with it over the Longines Hydroconquest and I’m glad I did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lookin combo. I t hink you made a good choice with CW over the Longines. I just tried on a Monta Ocean King and am curious how the OK compares to the CW Trident. Always tough decisions


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

admit-to-im said:


> Great lookin combo. I t hink you made a good choice with CW over the Longines. I just tried on a Monta Ocean King and am curious how the OK compares to the CW Trident. Always tough decisions


Yeah I’m sure the Longines is nice but the Christopher Ward just felt like the more polished product and less dated. Never seen a monta in person so I can’t comment there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

JSM said:


> Yeah I’m sure the Longines is nice but the Christopher Ward just felt like the more polished product and less dated. Never seen a monta in person so I can’t comment there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't either but found out Monta has a "try it at home" sort of program where they send you an exhibition model (same finishing etc as the regular production model except it lacks a working movement) to try it and see how it feels on wrist. For a $300 deposit and free shipping I found it to be incredibly insightful and helpful in terms of informing a future purchase. i wish more brands did this (or maybe they do and I just don't know about it).


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

crazyotterhound said:


> My C60 bronze just landed today:
> 
> View attachment 16412184
> 
> ...


My suggestion is take pictures every day. You will be amazed how quickly it pantinas. I love my original C60 bronze. Wear it in good health.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Vintage GMT V2 (bi-directional bezel + screw down crown) on a Ritchie QR leather strap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> I hadn't either but found out Monta has a "try it at home" sort of program where they send you an exhibition model (same finishing etc as the regular production model except it lacks a working movement) to try it and see how it feels on wrist. For a $300 deposit and free shipping I found it to be incredibly insightful and helpful in terms of informing a future purchase. i wish more brands did this (or maybe they do and I just don't know about it).


Unfortunately, Monta have stopped this program. At least for now.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Unfortunately, Monta have stopped this program. At least for now.


Bummer


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Unfortunately, Monta have stopped this program. At least for now.


Are you sure? I just did the program last week. I returned it on Monday.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> Are you sure? I just did the program last week. I returned it on Monday.


Really?  That's odd because I reached out to them last week and received an email on Monday saying they had suspended it and would let me know when they reactive it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

To be honest, CW's return policy is the next best thing I think. If you have them size it for you ($10) when you purchase you can at least put it on to see how it fits and how you like it without risk of scratches from fiddling with it. The only drawback is if it's over $800 you lose the custom fees if you send it back, but I feel that's a relatively small price to pay to check it out and be sure.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Really?  That's odd because I reached out to them last week and received an email on Monday saying they had suspended it and would let me know when they reactive it.


 Hmmmm interesting. I hope they bring it back if that is indeed the case.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

INNNNNCOMMMIIIINNGGGGGGGGGGG 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Vintage GMT V2 (bi-directional bezel + screw down crown) on a Ritchie QR leather strap.


My Pepsi says "what ho."


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> INNNNNCOMMMIIIINNGGGGGGGGGGG 😍😍😍😍😍
> 
> View attachment 16414328
> View attachment 16414329
> ...


I'm jealous!!!..that's a beaut!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a C8 PR...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> INNNNNCOMMMIIIINNGGGGGGGGGGG 😍😍😍😍😍
> 
> View attachment 16414328
> View attachment 16414329
> ...


WHAT is this? Details please.
It looks very interesting.
The case must be very thick though, since even the underside is thick.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> WHAT is this? Details please.
> It looks very interesting.
> The case must be very thick though, since even the underside is thick.







__





C60 Abyss SH21 | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Abyss SH21 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Visiting Portland this weekend. Didn’t change time zones but still felt appropriate for travel.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty, for sure.
16.3 mm thick is pretty thick.
But the real problem for me is that it's more than double the other ones.
I have 3 c60s that I love: black, white, and forged carbon.
ENJOY it!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks @watchman600


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ an emphasis on the *Sea*..beginning the day w/ a C63 *Sealander*..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

very unhappy that the cordovan leather strap came BRANDED.
It doesn't show branded in the picture. And the last one I got wasn't branded.
Whatever. Not such a big deal, but I should receive the item I bought and not have surprises. 
(p.s. it's way too dark a blue to work for the Omega SMP300 blue)
Oh well. I will probably wear it on the Direnzo eclipse blue.





Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


Buy Cordovan Leather Strap at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a *C65 Dartmouth*..


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the C63 Automatic exhibition case back is sapphire or basic mineral crystal?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@Wiggleplum they only use sapphire on case backs as well.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It’s here. The Abyss SH21!
Sheer lunacy, but brilliance. It’s a work of art IMO.
Just WOWOWOWOWOW I’m so impressed.


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

jkpa said:


> @Wiggleplum they only use sapphire on case backs as well.


Thanks for the reply. Do they put an AR coating on both sides?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wiggleplum said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do they put an AR coating on both sides? Puzzled how I could have so many scratches when it's been against my wrist.


I’m unsure about the AR coating. Maybe an email to their customer service would clear it up. They’re pretty quick with replies.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

jkpa said:


> It’s here. The Abyss SH21!
> Sheer lunacy, but brilliance. It’s a work of art IMO.
> Just WOWOWOWOWOW I’m so impressed.


Very cool pick up!


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Now that boy is thicc.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh hell yes and it’s perfect.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SOTTC 🔱


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> SOTTC 🔱
> 
> View attachment 16430099


Awesome!
What is that leather strap, please?
And do you like it?
Also, what does the second T stand for?
(State Of The T Collection)
Thanks


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Awesome!
> What is that leather strap, please?
> And do you like it?
> Also, what does the second T stand for?
> ...


Trident State of the Trident Collection. Just showing my six Tridents here

The leather strap is a Ritchie’s QR strap - very comfortable and affordable and I think it’s ideal for this GMT.

another few pics of the strap. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

Recently joined, and I am big fan of CW. Have bought six in total, and presently own three


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Flyer Friday


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Oh hell yes and it’s perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16430044


That would look so much better on my wrist!!..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> That would look so much better on my wrist!!..


Get one 💪


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Get one 💪


If & when you see one at a good price point, pls let me know!!..


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> very unhappy that the cordovan leather strap came BRANDED.
> It doesn't show branded in the picture. And the last one I got wasn't branded.
> Whatever. Not such a big deal, but I should receive the item I bought and not have surprises.
> (p.s. it's way too dark a blue to work for the Omega SMP300 blue)
> ...


Where are they branded? I thought they were just branded inside the folding clasp?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bth1234 said:


> Where are they branded? I thought they were just branded inside the folding clasp?


That's my point...they CHANGED it without telling anyone 
and without changing the pictures on their website.
There is now a logo engraved into the outer stainless steel clasp.
Again, it's not such a big deal, but it is wrong nonetheless.
I will take some pictures of the SOTCWC soon to show you/everyone.
Also, the point is that I got the blue cordovan strap to wear on my Omega watch.
I was looking forward to there not being any external branding on the strap!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> That's my point...they CHANGED it without telling anyone
> and without changing the pictures on their website.
> There is now a logo engraved into the outer stainless steel clasp.
> Again, it's not such a big deal, but it is wrong nonetheless.
> ...


Yes, that's out of order. That's a real pain when you are in the US as well. I thought I recognised your user name - I discussed these with you nearly a year ago.

It used to be stamped inside the clasp. I have a few and the branding on all of them is inside the clasp. The last ones I bought were about a year ago. I think the original ones with the older logos had visible branding. I am sure I read somewhere that they didn't have a taper now either. I certainly wouldn't want one without a taper.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SOTCWC (these are among my favorite watches):
























Now showing the branding that shouldn't be there on the new cordovan leather straps.
There should at least be an option to buy it without the extra branding. 
And certainly they should have warned the customer of the change.

I think this strap looks good on my blue Omega,
but I'm not yet convinced that it is the best way to wear it:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Man I still think about that green non-gmt C63 Sealander ...if I didn't get this one I definitely woulda bought the CW...but I really love my green Seiko Alpinist though


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward C65 Trident S21 L.E.. for later this afternoon/evening for the Super Bowl..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> A Chris Ward C65 Trident S21 L.E.. for later this afternoon/evening for the Super Bowl..
> View attachment 16434713


This one is spectacular 👍


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> This one is spectacular 👍


Yep, they're pretty swell,on a par w/ your new Abyss!!..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not a great video - orientation is camera mode but you get the idea.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And one outside as well but overcast skies


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And finally, in elevator lighting


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New arrival, rejoining the collection.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> New arrival, rejoining the collection.


Don't leave it there! (Looks like your took it off.). Beautiful watches they make. Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

jkpa said:


> @Wiggleplum they only use sapphire on case backs as well.


I reached out to them about the case back on the C63.
Got this reply today:

Thank you for your email.
I am sorry to hear of your concerns.
The caseback on this model is mineral not sapphire, this type of crystal can scratch.
Please let me know if you need anything else,
Kind regards, 
Tabitha Fosker
Customer Service Administrator

A bit surprised by this.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mineral case back windows are pretty common, especially for the price point.


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Mineral case back windows are pretty common, especially for the price point.


Definitely understandable. I see many Seikos that have it as well. Would be nice to maybe have it on the specs page though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

😍😍😍

I’m loving it!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> I’m loving it!!
> 
> View attachment 16436869


That's beautiful. I just bought the regular 3 hand Abyss during the recent sale and I love it. Yours is more better!!!!
And yes English is my first language I just think it deserved more and better!!

















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> That's beautiful. I just bought the regular 3 hand Abyss during the recent sale and I love it. Yours is more better!!!!
> And yes English is my first language I just think it deserved more and better!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one👍 The Abyss models are pretty cool 😎


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Looking over the Christopher Ward webb site I see they no longer offer any hand wound or quartz watches. They do have 3 Morgan branded hand wound and one Morgan branded quartz cronograph. But I think they are on the way out.

Looks like mostly automatic dive watches and a few sport watches. A world timer, moon watch and one dress watch. The moon watch and world timer have been around for a while and the one dress watch is a reissue. 

All they really need to do now is eliminate the few no date watches they have.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident for me later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C65 GMT V2 for me today (bi-directional bezel and 56 HR PR from the Selitta SW330-2).

Running at +1 spd and ULTRA smooth winding. Really a nice upgrade with the movement.


----------



## The Boots (Dec 3, 2021)

jkpa said:


> 😍😍😍
> 
> I’m loving it!!
> 
> View attachment 16436869


Oh. My. God.
That watch is GORGEOUS! If the bezel had a touch more contrast, I think it would be near perfect. Uuuuuuugh. No way I can afford it, but man-- that's going on my list of dream watches.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Boots said:


> Oh. My. God.
> That watch is GORGEOUS! If the bezel had a touch more contrast, I think it would be near perfect. Uuuuuuugh. No way I can afford it, but man-- that's going on my list of dream watches.


I’ve said it to the point of nausea by now but it’s a masterpiece. Truly stunning on wrist.


----------



## jwestwatch (May 30, 2020)

I need to get a CW to see in person, they look incredibly high quality for the price.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jwestwatch First of all welcome to the forum...this being only your 4th post.
It's hard to do, besides just ordering one...and returning it if you don't like it.
Think it out well, before you order...
which one you will most like and the size and color,
and you will probably get it right. They ARE very high quality for the price...
I have 3 of them.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with Watchman! I have 3 also and love them for the price. Look out for the $125 coupon out there too, if you decide to buy.

I'm sorry, not sure why the last pic flipped.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another incoming 🔱😍 (stock pics)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Another incoming  (stock pics)
> 
> View attachment 16448904
> View attachment 16448905
> ...


Love that one! ️


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Blue Elite arrived most recently so my trio is complete. I’ve told myself repeatedly not to buy two of the same model again, but these Elites are damn near the perfect watch IMO. And of all things, the day/date is probably my favorite feature of them.


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

All this talk about Christopher Ward watches finally got to me. 

My first CW arrived yesterday, the Elite 1000 titanium. I checked whether it really was COSC accurate, and yes it was. It’s a bit big for my wrist, but certainly not the biggest watch in my collection. It might be hard to wear under a business shirt, but then again, who goes scuba diving 1000m in a business shirt/suit?

Here are a couple of photos. I tried to get the classic photo with my watch hand in the pocket but I nearly fell over. I think it needs two people or a selfie genius. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> C65 GMT V2 for me today (bi-directional bezel and 56 HR PR from the Selitta SW330-2).
> 
> Running at +1 spd and ULTRA smooth winding. Really a nice upgrade with the movement.
> View attachment 16444251


Agreed!!..I'm going to have to break mine out in a few days!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just stumbled upon this thread. I've had my C63 for about a month now and I love it. The C5 Malvern Revival may be next...


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..
> View attachment 16451191


Such a great watch. Love that it's hand wound. IMO of of the best retro-inspired divers out there.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Mkll GMT..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I’m with you












Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a C65 Mkll GMT..
> View attachment 16453587


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 *Ombre* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm missing my 🔱😞😞


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Thunder1 said:


> A C65 *Ombre* for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16460201


My favorite CW for sure


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Glass box sapphire crystal.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I like this one a lot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C65 Chronograph arrived today.

Very pretty indeed


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The GMT was listed for sale elsewhere. Too many tridents coming in lately lol.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A new arrival for me for later this afternoon/evening..a C65 Sandstorm Blackout..# 1 of 100, apparently..initial impressions?..well, not used to wearing 38mm case size watches, so it seems a bit small..the dial is a little hard to read under poor lighting conditions & the day of the month indicator the same, even under better lighting conditions..it'll take some getting used to..


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C63 Sealander...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

C65 DiveTimer today


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

A GREEN Omega now...WOW
I have been waiting for a GREEN Christopher Ward c60 for a long time,
but so far they haven't made one...
I have the black, the white, and the forged carbon.
And I have the blue SMP300. A GREEN one is VERY tempting to me!
Here are some pictures I found of it:








Hot Take: Omega Goes Green With The Seamaster Professional Diver 300M


✓ Today we received a barrage of new releases from Omega ✓ Including the stunning SMP 300 in Green ✓ Get the live pictures and pricing here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New today: C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE






C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE | Christopher Ward


Buy C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> New today: C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impulsive move, but i just put the order.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the DLC coated bezel, love the COSC movement, love the touch of blue. HATE the sapphire dials they are leaning on so heavily, especially in the LEs. This watch with maybe a sunburst grey dial would be so cool, or some kind of black gradient dial.


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

For the price with COSC movement for me it's a no brainer.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Love the blue accents on this new LE model, but I have no need for a GMT and prefer the size of their larger divers. A Black C60 Trident/Elite that replaced everything in red with the same blue color would be my ideal Christopher Ward watch, aesthetically speaking. Also like that the CW has moved to the 12 o'clock position in their newer models - keeping my fingers crossed that the mk4 C60s get the same treatment.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

i liked the 9o'clock logo. quirky..


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Love the DLC coated bezel, love the COSC movement, love the touch of blue. HATE the sapphire dials they are leaning on so heavily, especially in the LEs. This watch with maybe a sunburst grey dial would be so cool, or some kind of black gradient dial.


I'm with you minus the dislike of the sapphire dial. While I think a black or matte gray with this color scheme would be killer, the smoke sapphire is unique and interesting. That shade of blue is pretty sweet.


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

I'm just patiently waiting for the new C65 Trident in April. Really hoping they keep the lug to lug nice and compact at ~47mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

TheDutchman92 said:


> I'm just patiently waiting for the new C65 Trident in April. Really hoping they keep the lug to lug nice and compact at ~47mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise for moi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident SH21 L.E. for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I too am curious about the new c65. I am hoping for some teasers/hints in the next few weeks since it's apparently due out in April, and also some options without vintage lume.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Will probably be listed. 7 Tridents are probably one too many for me LOL


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> New today: C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this but I'm having a hard time with the crystal; it looks to have quite a curve to it and I'd wonder if it would cause issues with reflections.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think that's just the way the photo is shot, because I am about 99.5% sure the crystal is flat and not domed at all.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C65 Anthro today


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Spartan4Life said:


> I really like this but I'm having a hard time with the crystal; it looks to have quite a curve to it and I'd wonder if it would cause issues with reflections.


The crystal is flat.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> New today: C63 Sapphire GMT COSC LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that it is using the older, SW330-1 and not the newer -2 with extended power reserve. The -1 was discontinued and replaced by the -2, which would mean these movements are leftovers from last year (at best).


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jkpa said:


> C65 Anthro today
> 
> View attachment 16490934


This is one of my favorites. 

For me, I really enjoying looking at white dial watches but when I own them, they never get worn as often and ended getting flipped.


----------



## Spartan4Life (Nov 15, 2017)

MX793 said:


> The crystal is flat.


Thank you for this! Not sure why that one picture makes it look curved.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Will probably be listed. 7 Tridents are probably one too many for me LOL
> View attachment 16489533


Why not just get another watch box(or 2)?..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris Ward's C65 SH21 L.E. for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> Why not just get another watch box(or 2)?..


soon I’ll need a box just for CWs…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> soon I’ll need a box just for CWs…


I know, I know..damn!!..and there's some new C65s coming out shortly, as well..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> I know, I know..damn!!..and there's some new C65s coming out shortly, as well..


incoming…😍😍😍😍🔱


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

jkpa said:


> incoming…
> View attachment 16495896


Be careful not to look at it too closely before you size it! I have in my CW box the non-chrono watch that I’ve never sized or worn because it is just too beautiful! 

I run all of my vestal watches quarterly: Matchbox cars for old men. 


Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

billgerr said:


> Be careful not to look at it too closely before you size it! I have in my CW box the same watch that I’ve never sized or worn because it is just too beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


get it done!!


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

jkpa said:


> get it done!!


But I’ve already besmirched my VSA’s and all but one of my Obris-Morgan’s.


Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got my C63 gmt sealander this year and I absolutely love it, so much so I’m afraid to wear it. Got it with strap and bracelet, both of which are super comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

billgerr said:


> But I’ve already besmirched my VSA’s and all but one of my Obris-Morgan’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


LOL - you can't leave a watch as epic as this sitting idle. Wear it


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Big Daddy has arrived LOL


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

A few more pics of this - and vs The Beast itself…. thicccc and awesome!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry not sorry

a couple CW LEs hanging out


----------



## thewearytraveler (11 mo ago)

Bronzing!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thewearytraveler said:


> View attachment 16500323
> 
> 
> Bronzing!


Two great brands that I have several of...
welcome to the forums


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris Ward's C65 Sandstorm 'Blackout' for later this afternoon/evening..still trying to get used it..


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone have any insight into why the pre-order date for the C63 keeps getting pushed back? It's "mid-April" now.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

PolarBeast


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

SSK877 said:


> Anyone have any insight into why the pre-order date for the C63 keeps getting pushed back? It's "mid-April" now.


It could be that they sell out on each re-up and push the date out to the next expected delivery, or things are just delayed, hard to say for sure.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Big Daddy has arrived LOL
> 
> View attachment 16500269
> View attachment 16500270
> View attachment 16500271


Is that the 43mm version?...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thunder1 said:


> Is that the 43mm version?...


Yes and 15.6mm height.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

jkpa said:


> PolarBeast
> 
> View attachment 16501543


I love that older version with the old logo on top, wavy dial and the quirky hands.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

DolleDolf said:


> I love that older version with the old logo on top, wavy dial and the quirky hands.


love MK2 C60s…. This is my 4th right now. Had about 4 others I’ve sold.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Again today- gained 4 seconds in 36 hours. Very pleased.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

thewearytraveler said:


> View attachment 16500323
> 
> 
> Bronzing!


It's that a bronze bracelet? Sweet where did that come from if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Thought this shot came out nice.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A *Dartmouth* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Polar Beast again.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty cool, especially if you are Ukrainian. Interesting that the photo in the email shows a white date window, which works much better than the black shown on the CW website.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A winner in so many ways!!..


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Post deleted


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## thewearytraveler (11 mo ago)

Osteoman said:


> It's that a bronze bracelet? Sweet where did that come from if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Yessir. It's a zelos 20mm bronze bracelet with fitted endlinks (such as for the Swordfish). They fit beautifully on the CW with no wiggle or gaps.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

thewearytraveler said:


> Yessir. It's a zelos 20mm bronze bracelet with fitted endlinks (such as for the Swordfish). They fit beautifully on the CW with no wiggle or gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is fantastic! The fit looks great. I also have a bronze Swordfish so I may have to invest in that. Thank you for the extra pics showing the fit. 


Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Afternoon at the beach with the super compressor.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

They really know how to turn a momentum into an opportunity. LOL.



jkpa said:


> 🙏🙏🙏
> 
> View attachment 16505587
> View attachment 16505588


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

codeture said:


> They really know how to turn a momentum into an opportunity. LOL.


all proceeds go to charity


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Same. Couldn’t resist this release. Love almost everything about it!


pwanut said:


> impulsive move, but i just put the order.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

brianinCA said:


> Same. Couldn’t resist this release. Love almost everything about it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16510612
> ...


Good things come in 3s right? What's the third


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Good things come in 3s right? What's the third


Time to take a breather hopefully and wait for the preorders to be delivered 🤞


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Prices will increase in a couple of weeks. So now may be the time to buy with the current promo codes that are good until March 31st.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Adventureman said:


> Prices will increase in a couple of weeks. So now may be the time to buy with the current promo codes that are good until March 31st.
> 
> View attachment 16511318


Very gracious of them to give us a heads-up ahead of a price increase. Pretty rare these days.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Adventureman or anyone: 
What promo code is there to get 15 percent off? Or even 10 percent off?
Thanks!
--
@Davemro It would be even more gracious, NOT to raise the prices.


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

Bought a Dartmouth 3 weeks ago.

2 downsides: the bezel insert isn't ceramic(but actually it looks better with aluminium) and the clasp could be better - i had the same on a 350$ watch.

Does someone know if the movement is SW200-1 or just SW200?


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

brianinCA said:


> Same. Couldn’t resist this release. Love almost everything about it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16510612
> ...


Maybe my favorite CW released recently, but I wish it was available in 41/42mm. Only my preference. An absolute stunner. Congrats!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well... the pending price increase and the fact that the screw down crown versions never seem to pop up used anymore pushed me to pull the trigger on a brand new Sandhurst over the weekend. My past experience with bad movements in CW watches gives me pause, but I loved this watch when I had it briefly previously. It was bought NN and returned due to a sticking rotor. I am hoping for the best and also hoping I don't get hit too hard on import fees, but I did save about $50 buying in pounds.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well... the pending price increase and the fact that the screw down crown versions never seem to pop up used anymore pushed me to pull the trigger on a brand new Sandhurst over the weekend. My past experience with bad movements in CW watches gives me pause, but I loved this watch when I had it briefly previously. It was bought NN and returned due to a sticking rotor. I am hoping for the best and also hoping I don't get hit too hard on import fees, but I did save about $50 buying in pounds.


nice one! I paid $150 on a $2000 Abyss and got through clean with a $1200 C65 Chrono - so maybe you’ll get lucky


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've decided that a C63 will be my next purchase, but I'm having difficulty deciding between the white and green dials. Does anyone have issues with the legibility of the white dial under certain lighting conditions? That might help with my decision.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

As an owner of a black and a white Sealander...no problems reading these dials...


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> As an owner of a black and a white Sealander...no problems reading these dials...
> View attachment 16512044
> View attachment 16512045


I wouldn't expect any problem with the black dial. If you don't have any issues with reading the white dial, I'm no further ahead with making my decision.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

DolleDolf said:


> I love that older version with the old logo on top, wavy dial and the quirky hands.


So do I 👍

MK2 case, hands, and dial.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Pijomir said:


> Bought a Dartmouth 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 2 downsides: the bezel insert isn't ceramic(but actually it looks better with aluminium) and the clasp could be better - i had the same on a 350$ watch.
> 
> ...


It's a -1. The SW200 (no dash) ceased production and was replaced by the -1 over a decade ago. If it's a no dash, it's some very old stock.

What $350 watch is using the same clasp? Zelos?


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

MX793 said:


> It's a -1. The SW200 (no dash) ceased production and was replaced by the -1 over a decade ago. If it's a no dash, it's some very old stock.
> 
> What $350 watch is using the same clasp? Zelos?


Yes - my Horizons 43 had the same clasp(or almost the same).


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Pijomir said:


> Yes - my Horizons 43 had the same clasp(or almost the same).


First thing: Zelos is an exception in having a micro adjust clasp at that price point. Very few other brands do.

Second: I've owned both Zelos and CW, and the CW clasp has a better construction with far less movement (tighter tolerances), and the adjust felt more smooth to use.

Third: what are your expectations? Even a lot of the large brands can't compete with the CW clasps.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I know I am in the minority.

But one pet peeve I am now having with the CW ratcheting clasp is I’m either in the one link out, clasp fully expanded mode on a cold day or one link in, clasp fully retracted mode on a slightly warmer one.

And the friction pins (?) are the most difficult links to adjust in my collection (well, I haven’t adjusted my Seiko 5 SNKL bracelet since I bought it, that one really needs to go back to the shop).

Half links, anyone?


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

En_Nissen said:


> First thing: Zelos is an exception in having a micro adjust clasp at that price point. Very few other brands do.
> 
> Second: I've owned both Zelos and CW, and the CW clasp has a better construction with far less movement (tighter tolerances), and the adjust felt more smooth to use.
> 
> Third: what are your expectations? Even a lot of the large brands can't compete with the CW clasps.


Don't get me wrong - the clasp isn't bad by all means. I'm just pointing that had almost the same one in a 350$ watch. Still i love this watch and it's a quality product. And as i wear only one watch at a time - think won't buy another one for a long time. Dartmouth is an awesome timepiece.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Pijomir said:


> Don't get me wrong - the clasp isn't bad by all means. I'm just pointing that had almost the same one in a 350$ watch. Still i love this watch and it's a quality product. And as i wear only one watch at a time - think won't buy another one for a long time. Dartmouth is an awesome timepiece.


Yeah, I didn't mean it as an attack or anything, but you'll probably be disappointed in ALL future watch clasps if you compare the clasps to a Zelos clasp, and expect it to be substantially better because you paid more.

For instance, even an Omega clasp isn't substantially better than a Zelos one. I actually find it worse, since it looks horrible when using the ratchet, and the diver's extension makes the clasp feel very frail.


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

So Zelos is to be cursed...  

I sold my Horizons but the clasp and the bracelet were really good. In other hand - the case finishing was bad at least for me(awesome dial though - the burgundy one). Can't be compared with the Dartmouth finishing...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The Zelos and CW clasps are very, very similar but I do agree that the CW is slightly better. If both of these brands can do it, it's a head scratcher that others don't on far, far more expensive watches. 

Also, you can buy half-links directly from CW. I believe they are $15 a piece. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The Zelos and CW clasps are very, very similar but I do agree that the CW is slightly better. If both of these brands can do it, it's a head scratcher that others don't on far, far more expensive watches.
> 
> Also, you can buy half-links directly from CW. I believe they are $15 a piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Just got my first Zelos, the Spearfish. The clasp is a lot harder to operate compared to my Trident which is super smooth. Love them both though. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Just got my first Zelos, the Spearfish. The clasp is a lot harder to operate compared to my Trident which is super smooth. Love them both though.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I passed on this Spearfish batch. No colour for me. The Orange looks nice, still it's not my colour.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Instead of raising prices why not just stop the endless coupon codes🤔


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Pijomir said:


> I passed on this Spearfish batch. No colour for me. The Orange looks nice, still it's not my colour.


I was hoping before the release for a black dial/bezel or a black meteorite/black bezel like the last Mako. I went with the carbon. I'd attach a picture but TapTalk hates me. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

92gli said:


> Instead of raising prices why not just stop the endless coupon codes🤔


This has always baffled me about Christopher Ward. Why not just set prices at coupon code applied levels and leave it be?? After nearly 20 years in the market and doing these discounts most of the time, I doubt they sell many watches at full retail price. I suppose there are a minority of buyers that see a print ad and buy online not knowing about the discounts, but they don't have a B&M store front that people might pop into while out shopping and pay full retail price. They'd also save a little $$ not having to announce the discounts every few months or quarter, or sending paper coupons. It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> This has always baffled me about Christopher Ward. Why not just set prices at coupon code applied levels and leave it be?? After nearly 20 years in the market and doing these discounts most of the time, I doubt they sell many watches at full retail price. I suppose there are a minority of buyers that see a print ad and buy online not knowing about the discounts, but they don't have a B&M store front that people might pop into while out shopping and pay full retail price. They'd also save a little $$ not having to announce the discounts every few months or quarter, or sending paper coupons. It doesn't make much sense to me.


It is because everyone wants a deal. And since coupon codes are not always available (though mostly) it creates a feeling of scarcity and urgency. And a feeling that you are getting a good deal I suspect it is quite effective at getting people to 'pull the trigger' who had been otherwise wavering. I think it is pretty smart actually.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

thewearytraveler said:


> View attachment 16500323
> 
> 
> Bronzing!


I very nearly ended up with a horizons gmt instead of my Sealander gmt. How do they compare? I have other zelos models and they don’t seem to be as finely finished as the c ward although very very close.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

DKE said:


> It is because everyone wants a deal. And since coupon codes are not always available (though mostly) it creates a feeling of scarcity and urgency. And a feeling that you are getting a good deal I suspect it is quite effective at getting people to 'pull the trigger' who had been otherwise wavering. I think it is pretty smart actually.


I bought mine just after the coupon code and I begged for consideration and the company applied the code anyway. I have to say their customer service with me was excellent.

Without the coupon I would say the watch is a bit overpriced though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I know I am in the minority.
> 
> But one pet peeve I am now having with the CW ratcheting clasp is I’m either in the one link out, clasp fully expanded mode on a cold day or one link in, clasp fully retracted mode on a slightly warmer one.
> 
> ...


I agree! In the exact same situation with my C65 trident diver. Screw links would be a good upgrade


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> This has always baffled me about Christopher Ward. Why not just set prices at coupon code applied levels and leave it be?? After nearly 20 years in the market and doing these discounts most of the time, I doubt they sell many watches at full retail price. I suppose there are a minority of buyers that see a print ad and buy online not knowing about the discounts, but they don't have a B&M store front that people might pop into while out shopping and pay full retail price. They'd also save a little $$ not having to announce the discounts every few months or quarter, or sending paper coupons. It doesn't make much sense to me.


Psychology. One of the major department stores, JC Penney if I recall, tried this approach some years ago. They, like their competitors hosted frequent sales and promotions for years. Then they decided to just lower their prices permanently and do away with the frequent sales and promotions. They figured an everyday great price would lure customers more than frequent sales events. It didn't, and their revenues tanked until they resumed their higher prices with frequent sales and promotions. People like to feel like they are getting a discount.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

How about, stop sending me a magazine across the Atlantic?
(I know, it might originate from a print fulfillment business in the States. But that doesn't change the fact that a magazine is stupid)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

92gli said:


> How about, stop sending me a magazine across the Atlantic?
> (I know, it might originate from a print fulfillment business in the States. But that doesn't change the fact that a magazine is stupid)


You can write to them to unsubscribe. I still like to have mine.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The magazine is also 100% online for those who prefer that. Options are good to have.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 bronze ombre feels and looks just right in the Arabian desert.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

This showed up in the mail today! Purchased 2nd hand. The nicest watch I own so not much to compare it to, but I absolutely love it. (Though I still dont know how to photograph watches without insane glare)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

A birthday gift from the wife 😁
Sitting on a random strap for now until I get around to sizing the bracelet.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

C60 mk3


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chris Ward C8 for *Flieger Friday*..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The green machine today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

🤫🤐🤔


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16520860


Is that pictures of a movement in the watch? ???

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> Is that pictures of a movement in the watch? ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Yep it’s a computer render of the movement and caseback of the watch I bought.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok I can’t take it anymore - I have to show you! (More pics when it comes of course). 

Introducing – the never before seen: 

*CW C63 Sealander "Creamlander" 1 of 1 Prototype. Serial 000.*

🎶_I’m the cream of the crop, I rise to the top_🎶

(imagine a trumpet fanfare happening right now).

I’ve always wanted a CW one-off and here it is. Specially cut out rotor – it looks a bit like an anchor to me, and a cool difference to the full production models but of course the real star is the Cream dial with matching date wheel.

“There can be only one!” so the Creamlander is a perfectly fitting (and hilarious) name for it. You’re welcome!

Since this has a Trident seconds hand, I’ll count is as the 8th (!!) Trident model in the collection as it stands now. Once my Abyss SH21 comes back from CW, I’ll take a family picture.

😎😎😎


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Ok I can’t take it anymore - I have to show you! (More pics when it comes of course).
> 
> Introducing – the never before seen:
> 
> ...


Looks really nice 👌
How did you get your own 1 off?
Just a little bit jealous haha 😝


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Dipaty said:


> Looks really nice 👌
> How did you get your own 1 off?
> Just a little bit jealous haha 😝


thank you! The CWE forum had a thread about it earlier this week. Sometimes, CW offers prototypes for sale to forum members only - it’s very cool and has yielded some unbelievably cool models - the best was probably the Power Glow - a unreleased variant of the Moon Glow. It’s so awesome that the company offers these for sale.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

So, after about a month of indecision, I finally pulled the trigger on the green C63 3-hander. I'm _so _looking forward to this. Trouble is, it's on pre-order for the _end of May. _😬


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Ok I can’t take it anymore - I have to show you! (More pics when it comes of course).
> 
> Introducing – the never before seen:
> 
> ...


Very cool and congrats!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Here we go!! No pictures existed until right now when I took them. Enjoy


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

jkpa said:


> Here we go!! No pictures existed until right now when I took them. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 16530663
> View attachment 16530664
> ...


But, they're all of the same watch?.






Lol nice pickup. Enjoy.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Good night!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Good night!!
> 
> View attachment 16530889


Great shot!


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Here we go!! No pictures existed until right now when I took them. Enjoy


Looks really nice, such a unique dial colour 👌


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cool jkpa! I like how they matched the date wheel.

How many Christopher Ward watches do you have now?


I added a Sandhurst this week and I am really hoping this one doesn't need to go back, because I love it (like I knew I would). Pictures later.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I just love this watch, and despite my frustration with CW and sending one back due to a movement issue, I really, really want to get another one. It's so nice, especially on the bracelet. A used one might be in my future or maybe a clearance buy.


Well I have a Sandhurst again. 










As noted, I had one briefly through one of the NN sales, but returned it due to a sticking rotor, the third such issue I'd had with CW watches. I knew I loved this watch and especially wanted a "field" style watch with numbers, so despite my trepidation about the movements CW are using I have been on the lookout for one used the past 6 months or so. The right one never came up for sale, so with the impending price increase I decided to go ahead and buy new. Plus it's my birthday Friday. 😁 I also bought an extra half-link with it to get just the right fit. With the half links I have the clasp at full closed allowing room for expansion in hot weather. Perfect. So comfortable and easy to wear and looks great. Per my COSC cert I am expecting +2-3spd and maybe a little less if I leave it in the right position overnight. I am looking forward to having this a long time.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I have had my white C63 Sealander GMT for a week now and it has temporarily cured me. I cant find another watch that I would want to wear instead. I am sure that will change eventually. But this is the first one that felt that way. I even love the hybrid rubber strap.

I got it used for a great price too. I feel like I would have to pay a lot more to get something that competes with it and I am not keen on paying more than $1k for a watch. The hype was justified. Thanks all for the good recommendations!


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Here we go!! No pictures existed until right now when I took them. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 16530663
> View attachment 16530664
> ...


Congratulations!
Wow, that looks great and it's nice to have something a bit different and unique. Enjoy!


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

DKE said:


> I have had my white C63 Sealander GMT for a week now and it has temporarily cured me. I cant find another watch that I would want to wear instead. I am sure that will change eventually. But this is the first one that felt that way. I even love the hybrid rubber strap.
> 
> I got it used for a great price too. I feel like I would have to pay a lot more to get something that competes with it and I am not keen on paying more than $1k for a watch. The hype was justified. Thanks all for the good recommendations!


I completely agree, I've had a similar experience with my C65 Automatic.
Completely blown away by the quality and have hardly taken it off in the week I've had it so far.
Surprisingly, I've actually had quite a few comments on it this week and usually much more expensive watches go completely unnoticed in day-to-day life.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've owned a lot of watches in the last 9 years or so, and several Christopher Wards. Taking all the design/dial layout/brand name/logo nonsense out of the equation, I truly don't think there is a better value for the money watch brand available.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

How do people feel about their chronometer vs. non? Is there a big difference?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

TgeekB said:


> How do people feel about their chronometer vs. non? Is there a big difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


just in general not something I really care about. I rotate watches daily so unless a watch is gaining/losing by minutes/day, I wouldn't notice any time keeping issues. So for me, there is no significant difference between by Chronometers and non-chronometers (except for price).


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> How do people feel about their chronometer vs. non? Is there a big difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Which model? My COSC C60 is amazingly accurate - gained 24 seconds in 10 days. My regular Selitta SW200-1 powered C60s run about 3 to 8 seconds fast per day which is still pretty good.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Which model? My COSC C60 is amazingly accurate - gained 24 seconds in 10 days. My regular Selitta SW200-1 powered C60s run about 3 to 8 seconds fast per day which is still pretty good.


For instance, the Sealander. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Swiss made cosc certified chronometer running well within spec, with 600m wr, great finishing, super precise build, impeccable design, 5 year warranty, and 1k price. Holy smokes what’s not to love!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Dipaty said:


> I completely agree, I've had a similar experience with my C65 Automatic.
> Completely blown away by the quality


Indeed, CW’s quality is exceptional 👍


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

chriswalkerband said:


> View attachment 16535279
> 
> View attachment 16535277


This is my favourite version of the CW logo.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I love my C63 GMT but it does lose about 10-15 seconds per day (i think closer to 15 but i havent checked at the exact same time each day). It does seem very reproducible. This is within spec but would be nice if it were less. Is this something that can be adjusted easily? Can i bring it to someone local or do i have to ship to the UK? Is there any risk of damaging the watch in this process?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKE said:


> I love my C63 GMT but it does lose about 10-15 seconds per day (i think closer to 15 but i havent checked at the exact same time each day). It does seem very reproducible. This is within spec but would be nice if it were less. Is this something that can be adjusted easily? Can i bring it to someone local or do i have to ship to the UK? Is there any risk of damaging the watch in this process?


Easy to regulate, but having anyone but CW open the watch would likely void the warranty. Not sure CW's service would regulate an in-spec watch, and if they were willing to, it would be entirely on your dime.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Easy to regulate, but having anyone but CW open the watch would likely void the warranty. Not sure CW's service would regulate an in-spec watch, and if they were willing to, it would be entirely on your dime.


All correct. They wouldn’t regulate if within specs unless you paid for a service which is about $250 for the basic movements.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

MX793 said:


> Easy to regulate, but having anyone but CW open the watch would likely void the warranty. Not sure CW's service would regulate an in-spec watch, and if they were willing to, it would be entirely on your dime.


Thanks. Definitely dont want to void the warranty. If it is reproducibly slow, does regulating it generally give pretty good results?

Is it common for people to regulate watches that are in spec already? Or should i just wait until it is time to service (not sure when i should do that either)?


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh. Just saw the $250 (plus shipping). I think i will just wait until service time.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Opening a watch and regulating a watch movement doesn't seem to be voiding their warranty. I would check with a reputable company like Stoll & Co and see what they charge for regulating a movement. It really isn't all that difficult, it is just adjusting a small lever or screw.

From CW:



> Please note that a service completed by anyone other than Christopher Ward, and/or no service being completed by Christopher Ward prior to the 5th anniversary since despatch, will invalidate this guarantee.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Opening and regulating a watch movement doesn't seem to be voiding their warranty. I would check with a reputable company like Stoll & Co and see what they charge for regulating a movement. It really isn't all that difficult, it is just adjusting a small lever.
> 
> From CW:


CW would likely classify regulation as a form of service. "Service" has a broader meaning than the specific act of disassembling, cleaning, and oiling the movement.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

If it is done with care, how would they ever know a case back was opened and movement regulated?

Not sure if there are any right-to-repair laws in the UK or in the US that may apply. In the end, we're talking about $100 movements here so not sure why you would even care all that much about a movement warranty.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKE said:


> Thanks. Definitely dont want to void the warranty. If it is reproducibly slow, does regulating it generally give pretty good results?
> 
> Is it common for people to regulate watches that are in spec already? Or should i just wait until it is time to service (not sure when i should do that either)?


Regulation involves manipulating a screw or lever to change the rate of the watch. Watches that are consistently fast or slow by a set amount generally the most responsive to it.

I've regulated a couple of my watches myself, but only after the warranty expired (these had 2 year warranties). ETA and Sellita movements are particularly easy if you only want to speed them up or slow them down by 5-10 seconds per day.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> If it is done with care, how would they ever know a case back was opened and movement regulated?
> 
> Not sure if there are any right-to-repair laws in the UK or in the US that may apply. In the end, we're talking about $100 movements here so not sure why you would even care all that much about a movement warranty.


If it's done with care, they might not know. If it's not, and the person doing the work leaves witness marks on the case back or the movement, that's a tell.

Would love to know where to get SW330-2s for $100. I'll take a dozen at that price. I can't find one for under $300 (over $400 from Cousins). And an overhaul will set you back at least $200.

Another thing to consider: suppose a crown or crystal seal fails and the watch floods. That will mean replacing movement, dial, and hands. Movements are 3rd party, but dials and hands are not. Even though a crown or crystal seal can't be damaged by regulating a watch, if CW sees signs of tool marks, they can void the warranty all the same and you will be paying hundreds to fix your watch.

There are no right to repair laws for watches in the US and likely the UK as well.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Do not use CW’s service department. Find someone you trust to service your timepieces. I don’t trust them fixing anything.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

chriswalkerband said:


> Do not use CW’s service department. Find someone you trust to service your timepieces. I don’t trust them fixing anything.


I’ve used them twice for repair and they did a great job.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> I’ve used them twice for repair and they did a great job.


Had to send one of mine back for warranty service in 2020 and I also had a positive overall experience.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got my Abyss SH21 back from CW.
Time for a group shot. Trident overload!!! 🔱


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

All together


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah. The most mind blowing watch I have ever had in hand.

The Abyss SH21.

Absolutely art.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Prices have been updated on the CW website today as announced a couple of weeks ago. Most seem to be about 6% increase so nothing really crazy that will prevent most from buying these luxury goods.

Just a few examples of price increases old --> new:

C60 Trident £740 --> £805
C60 Trident GMT £950 --> £1030
C60 Anthropocene £995 --> £1060
C60 Elite £995 --> £995
C60 Chronograph £1270 --> £1350
C60 Abyss SH21 £1995 --> £2005

C63 Sealander Auto £595 --> £635
C63 Sealander GMT £795 --> £860
C63 Sealander Elite £740 --> £805

C65 Super Compressor £895 --> £950
C65 Dartmouth £840 --> £885
C65 Chronograph £1270 --> £1360


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ordered a C63 Sealander Auto yesterday.... beating the increase.


----------



## thewearytraveler (11 mo ago)

vfp16 said:


> I very nearly ended up with a horizons gmt instead of my Sealander gmt. How do they compare? I have other zelos models and they don’t seem to be as finely finished as the c ward although very very close.


Sorry for the belated reply -- I would agree that the Zelos are nice but generally a step below in quality compared to my C Ward. Personal experience. Thanks.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Received my like new Sealander auto in blue today. My perfect gada watch.









Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

After some initial doubts, mainly due to size, now I’m all in with the Sealander. It’s flippin awesome - t-shirt, sweater, work shirt, whatever. It looks great and is so comfortable. Micro adjustable clasp of course, a very legible dial, a date, sapphire, 100m WR and it’s running within COSC at ~ +4 spd.

It’s a winner.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

chriswalkerband said:


> Do not use CW’s service department. Find someone you trust to service your timepieces. I don’t trust them fixing anything.


Perhaps you would like to inform us why you feel this way. 
I imagine you’ve had a bad experience?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Back from CW. Regulation. Now runs perfectly within specs.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

DKE said:


> I have had my white C63 Sealander GMT for a week now and it has temporarily cured me. I cant find another watch that I would want to wear instead. I am sure that will change eventually. But this is the first one that felt that way. I even love the hybrid rubber strap.
> 
> I got it used for a great price too. I feel like I would have to pay a lot more to get something that competes with it and I am not keen on paying more than $1k for a watch. The hype was justified. Thanks all for the good recommendations!


I feel the same about the recent black dial I got. The size, height, subtle date window, legibility, bracelet quality and quick release, it's just so good and rocks on almost any strap!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

DKE said:


> I have had my white C63 Sealander GMT for a week now and it has temporarily cured me. I cant find another watch that I would want to wear instead. I am sure that will change eventually. But this is the first one that felt that way. I even love the hybrid rubber strap.
> 
> I got it used for a great price too. I feel like I would have to pay a lot more to get something that competes with it and I am not keen on paying more than $1k for a watch. The hype was justified. Thanks all for the good recommendations!





wristroll13 said:


> I feel the same about the recent black dial I got. The size, height, subtle date window, legibility, bracelet quality and quick release, it's just so good and rocks on almost any strap!


I thought about it, but didn't pull the trigger, and eventually bought the Seiko Sharp GMT instead (same fixed bezel GMT, but Seiko Sharp has quickset hour hand)\, even though the date display is a bit weird).


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

New to watches. My C63 Sealander GMT (bought used last month) seems to be slowing down, losing more and more time each day. I set it yesterday at 7 am, wore it all day (not at night), and it is now 33 seconds behind. It is less than a year old and still under warranty. Should i contact CW? Should I do something more official to confirm that it is slow first? Anything I can/should do on my end?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

DKE said:


> New to watches. My C63 Sealander GMT (bought used last month) seems to be slowing down, losing more and more time each day. I set it yesterday at 7 am, wore it all day (not at night), and it is now 33 seconds behind. It is less than a year old and still under warranty. Should i contact CW? Should I do something more official to confirm that it is slow first? Anything I can/should do on my end?


I’d do another test to verify but yes, then contact CW. They’ll send a DHL label for the return.


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)

Been looking for a bronze watch for a while. Very happy to have found the CW Sealander Bronze


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Sealander is an amazing watch. I bought mine on a whim and at first, I wasn’t sure about it. But now after a few weeks, I get it. It basically has zero faults. Works in any situation and so comfortable.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow LE today


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Ruby Red C60


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

white dial c60 mk3 on cordovan leather strap...getting ready for the weekend.
(no pic yet, sorry)


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

today’s wear


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The pictures aren't showing up great. 
Bug in the computer program, whatever.
But here are 4 pics of the white c60
View attachment 16554521
View attachment 16554523
View attachment 16554524
View attachment 16554525


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Good night from the Abyss.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any word if the C65 Auto may be coming back with some updates?

What I’d love to see:

Case down to 39/40mm

Lug width down to 20mm

Same great light catcher slim case

Keep the dial layout 

Keep the baton hands 

no fauxtina lume

Matte ceramic bezel

Logo at 12


And to really dream of a full out tool version…

Beadblasted case

Matte dial

Globolight solid lume markers or white painted marker surrounds 

White or bead blasted hands


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Word is the new version will be debuted in conjunction with Wind Up Watch Fair later this month. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Image from the latest Spring edition of their Loupe magazine. Name is going to be C65 Aquitaine and looks like it will be introduced at the end of this month.

Some more info here: New C65 Aquitaine for Summer 2022


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

I want to get a Sealander. I love white dial watches, but I am leaning towards the black dial in this case. I'm just worried about legibility. Does anyone have both, or has seen both in person? Which do you prefer? And why?

Also, did anyone face issues with DHL? For example, charges for holding the item, presenting it to customs, etc?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@tresconik DHL works well for these in the vast majority of cases. I haven’t had issues.

Light dial Sealanders are very legible as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> Image from the latest Spring edition of their Loupe magazine. Name is going to be C65 Aquitaine and looks like it will be introduced at the end of this month.
> 
> Some more info here: New C65 Aquitaine for Summer 2022


Thanks!

Looks promising!

Though I have to admit the sharp arrow hour hand from the C60 is a disappointment. I find it a bit Too modern and aggressive especially for the C65. 

But I am more than happy to reserve judgement till the full reveal.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Though I have to admit the sharp arrow hour hand from the C60 is a disappointment. I find it a bit Too modern and aggressive especially for the C65.


Perhaps it will have a more rounded look than the C60. The stick hands on the C65 Mk1 are a bit too plain for me, especially with the GMT models.

Seems like the triangular hour hand is becoming a common design element for CW on their Trident models.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a MKII Trident GMT..


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just got the latest CW email newsletter in my inbox - apparently there's a new collection launching on 21st April. Watch this space I guess..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hoping for something white that I like.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Edited..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going back to the new model sketch…

Could we be seeing an applied flag logo at 12? 

Looks raised there. 

Hard to tell though if the the 3 o’clock marker is short to balance a 9 o’clock name again or if it’s full sized.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Going back to the new model sketch…
> 
> Could we be seeing an applied flag logo at 12?
> 
> ...


They've been embossing the twin flags logo on the C60s, so it may be "raised" but not applied.


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

I am in the camp of wanting to see the twin flag logo at the 12 and drop the name. Unlikely but would be a nice move.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

5thLegion said:


> I am in the camp of wanting to see the twin flag logo at the 12 and drop the name. Unlikely but would be a nice move.


+1.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

British racing green dial and matching ceramic bezel insert
seems like such an obvious great choice for a British company
that doesn't have a c60 mk3 green...yet!


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Oddly zero hype on the CW website about new C65s. Remember the Sealander release last year?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

5thLegion said:


> Oddly zero hype on the CW website about new C65s. Remember the Sealander release last year?


I wonder if supply chain shortages are prompting a lower key approach so they don't end up with a lot of frustrated customers?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

5thLegion said:


> Oddly zero hype on the CW website about new C65s. Remember the Sealander release last year?


Public reveal next week


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening swap to the Yellow LE. It’s an amazing shade of yellow.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Evening swap to the Yellow LE. It’s an amazing shade of yellow.
> 
> View attachment 16572651


I just now noticed why this model is called Trident haha. That is really cool looking. 

However, this whole 9 o-clock logo positioning just doesn't work for me. Also, I know this has been mentioned before but it's too damn long. They should really consider changing it to CW or C.Ward on the dials.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> I just now noticed why this model is called Trident haha. That is really cool looking.
> 
> However, this whole 9 o-clock logo positioning just doesn't work for me. Also, I know this has been mentioned before but it's too damn long. They should really consider changing it to CW or C.Ward on the dials.


I like it better at 12 o’clock. I went along with the crowd hating the name for a bit but, after learning more about their value, have decided it’s really minor. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am really curious to see what they're bringing out on Thursday.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am really curious to see what they're bringing out on Thursday.


Any guesses or wish list from you?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It’s the C65 “MK2” - dubbed the “Aquitaine”. Should be amazing, I can’t wait to see the reveal.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The teaser stuff seems very Fifty fathoms-y, at least based on the bezel. I hoping for no old radium lume, and either the name or twin flags at 12 o'clock. That would be a hit I think. Personally I want something white for my own interests/collection. Ideally I'm hoping for the look of current Anthropocene but in 40mm, but that's not happening with this release. Probably Trident 3.5 or 4.0. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Trident as in C60 diver is not scheduled for right now. The MK4 is in the works but no timeline as of yet 👍


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Trident as in C60 diver is not scheduled for right now. The MK4 is in the works but no timeline as of yet


And that is why I said it wasn't happening with this release. But it would not surprise me if they changed the dial at some point before a full 4.0. They've done that before. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> And that is why I said it wasn't happening with this release. But it would not surprise me if they changed the dial at some point before a full 4.0. They've done that before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes maybe the logo will move permanently to 12. I think that’s basically a given for the next version.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

TgeekB said:


> Perhaps you would like to inform us why you feel this way.
> I imagine you’ve had a bad experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They weren’t honest and I’d rather not elaborate. If I give them more of my time and money I’ll buy parts and trust my people with the service.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This teaser pic was posted by CW on facebook today.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It was pointed out to me on the Facebook group - Per the email subject line this morning; Sacre bleu, et vert, et blanc.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Will it be a solid green or hombre green dial, I wonder?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A British Racing Green would sell so well.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> View attachment 16575629
> 
> 
> This teaser pic was posted by CW on facebook today.


I got an email with NO pictures!
Even when I clicked on the link,
there are NO pictures I could find on their website.
It just directed me to their page.
Soooo, whenever you see some more pictures of this,
PLEASE share them here with me/us.
Thank you.
---
@Rice and Gravy I have been asking them to do a c60 mk3 British racing green dial 
and matching ceramic bezel insert....for many months now.
Maybe, they finally are going to do it. That would be awesome!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

the official reveal is later this week and won’t be in their site until then


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I got an email with NO pictures!
> Even when I clicked on the link,
> there are NO pictures I could find on their website.
> It just directed me to their page.
> ...


This reveal is for the new C65.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Going with the Prototype today. It’s so, so good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From the Aquataine teaser pic it looks like it’s white lume/printing on the bezel insert



No fauxtina would be a great start for me on this model.

Also I like that the bezel insert dome is pretty subtle and not exaggeratedly puffy, really sharp. 

And seems we have a light catcher case again as expected.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> From the Aquataine teaser pic it looks like it’s white lume/printing on the bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that as well. Hopefully the dial matches the bezel and we don't get white bezel printing with fauxtina dial markings.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I noticed that as well. Hopefully the dial matches the bezel and we don't get white bezel printing with fauxtina dial markings.





boatswain said:


> From the Aquataine teaser pic it looks like it’s white lume/printing on the bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echoing this. It will all depend on the lume (no old radium) for me. I like everything I've seen so far, and from previous teaser pics it looks like twin flags at 12 maybe. I would by a white version of that on release day if that's the case.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I could have got into the CWF preview with Mike France today, but I saw the details too late and then can't seem to recover my forum password. 😕


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Email invites were sent several days back so you couldn’t have joined just today . I saw it - it’s beautiful. But no more details can be given until Thursday 🤫


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I saw the preview and the new Aquitaine is pretty awesome. Just a couple more days but better start saving because there will be some spending..


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Email invites were sent several days back so you couldn’t have joined just today . I saw it - it’s beautiful. But no more details can be given until Thursday 🤫


I could have if I had seen the post yesterday by the deadline and recovered my PW in time in order to get an invite. No such luck. Unless and admin over there ever responds, I guess I need to re-join.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

So awesome ...


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

I'll definitely be paying the C Ward website a visit on Thursday.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I've always preferred the C60 to the C65, but I'm interested to see what they come out with.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well glad to hear those that got the sneak peek of the Aquataine approve


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> I saw the preview and the new Aquitaine is pretty awesome. Just a couple more days but better start saving because there will be some spending..


Is there a British racing green dial with a matching ceramic bezel insert?
More details please. Thanks


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Is there a British racing green dial with a matching ceramic bezel insert?
> More details please. Thanks


It won't be called British Racing Green as it is a dive watch. But the email said "Sacre bleu, et vert, et blanc" so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope there is a sacre noir too


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Disregard, gone now. Could have been intentional?


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

I guess some photos on the website were posted in error. I didn't get a chance to see.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They were, then removed. At this point I am skeptical it was an error. But we'll see all tomorrow.

I liked what I saw, other than the fact that the white had old radium lume.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They were, then removed. At this point I am skeptical it was an error. But we'll see all tomorrow.
> 
> I liked what I saw, other than the fact that the white had old radium lume.


Any clues on case size?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

No. There were no details, just photos and a video.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't appreciate the "games".
Tease, hint, show a few people, take it down...maybe tomorrow.
Whatever.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

I just saw the preview. Very clean looking and both retro/modern. Can't wait until tomorrow! 😀


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

https://www.watchpro.com/christopher-ward-creates-fresh-family-of-dive-watches-inspired-by-1950s-fifty-fathom/?amp=1


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

The new Aquitaine's have been loaded up to the website. They can be found under new releases. I like the colour scheme 'inspired' by the Laventure watches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They are now available on the CW website, but... All are "Pre-order" for June. Also, a brand new release that's not actually available.  Good job CW.  Very microbrand or kickstarter-y. I expect more from CW. 

Was really hoping the white would be what I wanted. Old Radium, nope. GMT, nope, non-GMT only has green bezel, nope. 3 strikes and I am out. I like the full green, but not sure I would wear it. And the price at +1k after discount doesn't seem to be a good value to me anymore.

I'll wait for a Trident v3.5 or 4.0 and hope the dial changes on the white in 40mm.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They are now available on the CW website, but... All are "Pre-order" for June.


That's only the bracelet. The straps version are available early May.


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checked out the new Aquitaines on CW's site. Kind of a generic retro look in my view. Overall, not my cup of tea. I will pass. I liked their old C65s better, heck, I like the current C60 Tridents better. 
I do like the move of the twin flag to the 12 with no written "Christopher Ward" - they should do that on all their watches.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The Christopher Ward name will be gone from all their watches in the next 18 months. Only the Swish logo from now on.. !






Christopher Ward is removing the company name from its dials


Information from CW: Christopher Ward has announced that it's removing the company name of its dials. From the new Aquitaine Collection onwards, its watches will carry the 'twin-flags' logo only. CEO and co-founder Mike France, said: "Our twin-flags logo is one of the most distinctive and meaning...




watchaficionados.net


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

C65 Aquitaine Bronze COSC | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Aquitaine Bronze COSC at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com




I think the blue looks better than the green.
The bronze is cool looking with the blue.
$1200 is a lot though.
Not sure if I will really like the color on it "marine blue sunray dial".
Kind of hard to tell. The green and the blue on the Steinhart premium
for HALF price is smooth sunburst deep color.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> So, after about a month of indecision, I finally pulled the trigger on the green C63 3-hander. I'm _so _looking forward to this. Trouble is, it's on pre-order for the _end of May. _😬


A pleasant surprise this morning. I got the email indicating that my watch has shipped!


----------



## Zan-san (May 14, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> C65 Aquitaine Bronze COSC | Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> Buy C65 Aquitaine Bronze COSC at Christopher Ward.
> ...


Steinhart is just rolex copy on those as this is a fifty fathoms going at sub while riding christopher ward case. Besides steinhart bracelets are super meh compared, steep difference sure, but not 1:1 comparable


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Zan-san said:


> Steinhart is just rolex copy on those *as this is a fifty fathoms going at sub while riding christopher ward case.* Besides steinhart bracelets are super meh compared, steep difference sure, but not 1:1 comparable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think this is my problem with these. The dials and hands and bezel are a mashup of too many different styles.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I really like these watches. 
Definitely enjoy the move of the date, and the lack of the counter balance on the minute hand is a very welcome change! No more over lapping with the hour hand. 

Kinda wish it had 20mm lugs and a colour matched date, but can't get it all, and not a deal breaker.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Not a fan at all. The HVD Spectre pulled off the vintage skindiver look better at a much cheaper price point, IMO, though I'm sure its bracelet is lackluster in comparison to the CW and a poly crystal is obviously not everyone's cup of tea. The dial markers and second hand might well have literally come from Certina DS Action Diver old stock. Just a swing and a miss for me in a big way. Hopefully it means some good used C65s come on the market soon, though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This is the best looking CW ever made. C60 MK2 with the black dial and green bezel.
Just flat out amazing.


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

5thLegion said:


> I am in the camp of wanting to see the twin flag logo at the 12 and drop the name. Unlikely but would be a nice move.


It happened


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Gc promaster said:


> It happened


Yep, I am a fan of the new dial marking sans the name. I will pick up another Sealander when/if they go this route on future iterations.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

jkpa said:


> This is the best looking CW ever made. C60 MK2 with the black dial and green bezel.
> Just flat out amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16583004


What if… just a bit more color:


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A CW C65 SH21 for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs...


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

jkpa said:


> This is the best looking CW ever made. C60 MK2 with the black dial and green bezel.
> Just flat out amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16583004


That's true, they have come a long way from the Trident c60 mk2 to this rather derivative Aquitaine collection. I still regret selling this beauty:


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

ledr said:


> That's true, they have come a long way from the Trident c60 mk2 to this rather derivative Aquitaine collection. I still regret selling this beauty:


So gorgeous!! I love the C60 MK2s. I have four of them. Everything works. 😍


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

jkpa said:


> So gorgeous!! I love the C60 MK2s. I have four of them. Everything works. 😍


It was indeed. I sold it 4 years ago because it was a tad too big but then 2 years ago the covid-19 pandemic came and, miraculously, my wrist is now big enough to carry the 43mm case. I would buy it back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The original C60 Elite.  In-flight magazine on a domestic BA flight in South Africa.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> The original C60 Elite.  In-flight magazine on a domestic BA flight in South Africa.


The original is way better IMO 💪


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

ledr said:


> It was indeed. I sold it 4 years ago because it was a tad too big but then 2 years ago the covid-19 pandemic came and, miraculously, my wrist is now big enough to carry the 43mm case. I would buy it back in a heartbeat.


Keep taps on this guy www.WardHoard.com - he has a lot of CWs in stock. He’s based in the UK.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Keep taps on this guy www.WardHoard.com - he has a lot of CWs in stock. He’s based in the UK.
> [/QUOTE





jkpa said:


> Keep taps on this guy www.WardHoard.com - he has a lot of CWs in stock. He’s based in the UK.


Just bought this from him. Very happy as I missed out on this one given the limited edition nature of this run.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Going back to previous iterations of current models I have found my first CW watch bought 7 years ago. Already sadly departed for other pastures (i.e. wrists):


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> A pleasant surprise this morning. I got the email indicating that my watch has shipped!


Waiting for me at home right now. This will be longest workday ever....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SSK877 said:


> Waiting for me at home right now. This will be longest workday ever....
> View attachment 16593522


On the other hand, you have something awesome to look forward to!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> This is the best looking CW ever made. C60 MK2 with the black dial and green bezel.
> Just flat out amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16583004





jkpa said:


> Keep taps on this guy www.WardHoard.com - he has a lot of CWs in stock. He’s based in the UK.


I checked out this website. Thanks for the tip! He doesn't have this model right now,
but maybe in the future. This IS a handsome watch.
But I might just go for the Oris Aquis green (original version).


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> Waiting for me at home right now. This will be longest workday ever....
> View attachment 16593522


And here she is...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Diver for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Interesting interview with Mike France on Worn&Wound's podcast.  Apparently the twin flags logo was always intended to replace the wordmark, but their timing/timeline had some legal motivations. The lawyers were concerned that other companies using Swiss cross logos might sue, so CW rolled it out slowly over 5 years to test the waters. Apparently if no one sues in 5 years, you are in the clear.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Interesting interview with Mike France on Worn&Wound's podcast. Apparently the twin flags logo was always intended to replace the wordmark, but their timing/timeline had some legal motivations. The lawyers were concerned that other companies using Swiss cross logos might sue, so CW rolled it out slowly over 5 years to test the waters. Apparently if no one sues in 5 years, you are in the clear.


Interesting/surprising that the wordmark+logo is considered distinguishable from logo alone. But IANAL.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

SSK877 said:


> And here she is...
> View attachment 16595830


Nice catch, congrats! I had this one on a bracelet and it was very comfortable


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Interesting interview with Mike France on Worn&Wound's podcast. Apparently the twin flags logo was always intended to replace the wordmark, but their timing/timeline had some legal motivations. The lawyers were concerned that other companies using Swiss cross logos might sue, so CW rolled it out slowly over 5 years to test the waters. Apparently if no one sues in 5 years, you are in the clear.


Also of note, it was mentioned that a C60 Mk3.1 will be out this fall with an updated dial and logo. Might get the 6 o'clock date as well (purely speculation on my part).


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

It makes sense for them to move the date to 6 for the base C60 as they already have done so with other C60 models.

Not including any brand name on the dial seems to be a big mistake though, in my opinion. This is branding effort #4 and I have a feeling #5 will not to be too long.

Hope there will some interesting colors for the C60 besides black, white and blue. The standard C60 seems to be a bit ignored by CW.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

percysmith said:


> Interesting/surprising that the wordmark+logo is considered distinguishable from logo alone. But IANAL.


I think the combination was initially just to establish a connection/association with consumers. Sort of like how Nissan transitioned from Datsun to Nissan in the US market. For a few years between "Datsun" and "Nissan", they branded their cars as "Datsun by Nissan" or had a small Nissan badge accompanying the Datsun badge to get consumers to associate Datsun and Nissan as the same.

In CW's case, it sounds like they drew that process out to minimize the risk of potential legal challenges.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

ledr said:


> Nice catch, congrats! I had this one on a bracelet and it was very comfortable


I generally prefer straps. And, since it was significantly less expensive than the bracelet version, getting it on a strap was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just got a $125 voucher in mail...bought 4 in last year so I am not going to use it...conversation me and first one gets the code...expires June 3rd


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's 125LOUPE25 in the US.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I have to get me a chris ward watch soon. But also tempted by davosa their line of divers. 
For those who are familiar to both brands divers,

can you give a brief comparison of quality? 
Im leaning more towards chris ward though.
Thanks


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> Just got a $125 voucher in mail...bought 4 in last year so I am not going to use it...conversation me and first one gets the code...expires June 3rd


The codes aren't personalized or secret.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

MX793 said:


> The codes aren't personalized or secret.


Didn't know...thought each was...thanks


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> It makes sense for them to move the date to 6 for the base C60 as they already have done so with other C60 models.
> 
> Not including any brand name on the dial seems to be a big mistake though, in my opinion. This is branding effort #4 and I have a feeling #5 will not to be too long.
> 
> Hope there will some interesting colors for the C60 besides black, white and blue. The standard C60 seems to be a bit ignored by CW.


Man I could picture that in green, red, and Salmon..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Way ahead of its time, the C7 Rapide range is the original Swish Ward.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> Way ahead of its time, the C7 Rapide range is the original Swish Ward.


Yes some of those earlier pieces were just stunning


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> Way ahead of its time, the C7 Rapide range is the original Swish Ward.


The automatic version is quite lovely too.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

All day today..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Ruby red bezel in sunlight is just


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Slim and comfortable:


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I think this came out nice. Yes there are a million shots of this on here.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Really like many of the design elements of the aquatine. Case, bracelet, crown and bezel are all great. But the colorways are awful for me. I hate sunray dials. If they just do black with gilt I could be tempted.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New addition to the collection. Already have the black but always wanted the white dial as well.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A *Dartmouth* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A early afternoon switch for moi(thanx to several jkbarnes posts)..it's the C65 Vintage MkII..while I have ordered a dark brown leather strap for it, the lighter camel colored strap suits it well, imo..I was lucky to pick up a NN example the other day from the Ward Hoard(a shout out to Dan for his help w/ shipping!!)...for those that might still be on the fence regarding this one, I can happily state that both the balanced layout & simplicity of the dial make this a worth while wrist wear offering..here's a couple of pics..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, the C65 Vintage MKll again..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

QUESTION: do you think that there will be a c60 mk4 green
with a fantastic green dial and a matching green ceramic bezel insert...
VERY similar to the c60 mk3 black (that I love and am actually wearing right now)??
--
I don't want bronze. And I want a deep, nice green, 
like the black is a deep, nice black.
It could even have a black ceramic bezel insert maybe, 
but I'd prefer that to be green too.
--
I would MUCH prefer to get this black CW watch that I have...just in GREEN,
than to get the Oris Aquis green. I went so far as to write an email to one of the owners, Peter Ellis, who said that he would bring it up at their next meeting...
(but that was many months ago).

Thanks!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm pretty excited waiting for a bronze beauty to arrive. Hopefully before too long. It's due the end of May; how are they at keeping up with schedules.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

hogwldfltr said:


> It's due the end of May; how are they at keeping up with schedules.


The blue steel model is shipping now and they are usually pretty good with their pre-order ship estimates.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The good old days when CW made affordable quartz motorsport watches.. One for each wrist..!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Adventureman said:


> The blue steel model is shipping now and they are usually pretty good with their pre-order ship estimates.


Great; I'm looking forward to it. My experience with Ball wasn't so good.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

DiveTimer today


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

I had been awaiting the arrival of the Tudor BlackBay GMT, but when it was released I wasn’t liking it as much as I expected and I didn’t order one. 

Since I had budgeted for a watch I switched to plan B and have my first Christopher Ward instead. 

I must say, the the money, the C63 GMT is a fantastic watch. The quality of the case and bracelet is first class. 

The clasp quick adjust feature is brilliant - all watches should have this. 

I did have the company size the bracelet for me and it was a little small when it arrived. No problem though - a five minute job to add a link. 

So far a happy new customer! 











Cheers!
David


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Wavy Wednesday


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just received my first CW. A CW60 v3 with red bezel/black dial in 38mm. Quickly becoming one of my favorites.

I did manage to put a small dent in the bezel during my first 24 hours. 🤦‍♂️ While at work, against a big glass/metal door.
Do you think when it comes to servicing time in 5-7 years, Christopher Ward CS team could help me replace the bezel with a new one? Or polish it? The red bezel is now not available so would that not be possible in the future?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

KogKiller said:


> Just received my first CW. A CW60 v3 with red bezel/black dial in 38mm. *Perfect! I love it.*
> 
> I did manage to put a small dent in the bezel during my first 24 hours. 🤦‍♂️ While at work, against a big glass/metal door.
> Do you think when it comes to servicing time in 5-7 years, Christopher Ward CS team could help me replace the bezel with a new one? Or polish it? The red bezel is now not available so would that not be possible in the future?
> View attachment 16637498


Chicks dig scars. Let it be.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Keep taps on this guy www.WardHoard.com - he has a lot of CWs in stock. He’s based in the UK.


This is a good resource...thank you.
Have you used him? 
Is he trustworthy?
Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This c60 tide on bracelet looks very good. I might even get it.
Here is the best video I've seen on it:


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> This is a good resource...thank you.
> Have you used him?
> Is he trustworthy?
> Thanks


I haven’t bought anything myself, but a friend has, and he was very happy. I’ve emailed with him a few times. He has a good reputation and is also a member of both the CWE Forum and FB groups. Dan Lewis is his name. I’d have no hesitation dealing with him.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

predapio said:


> Chicks dig scars. Let it be.


I would let it go, as well..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> This is a good resource...thank you.
> Have you used him?
> Is he trustworthy?
> Thanks


Recently bought this CW65 Vintage MkII from him(that I'm wearing this afternoon!!)..had a smooth transaction with him..he has a good reputation, as well..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C63 Sealander Prototype today. 1 of 1.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> This is a good resource...thank you.
> Have you used him?
> Is he trustworthy?
> Thanks


I've purchased from Ward Hoard, had a great experience. Very communicative, _very_ knowledgeable.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jkpa said:


> C63 Sealander Prototype today. 1 of 1.
> View attachment 16638961
> View attachment 16638962
> View attachment 16638963


Incredible dial color! I hope CW brings it into production.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Incredible dial color! I hope CW brings it into production.


Funny you say that - ton of people on the FB page said the same. Maybe they will but I think they’ll probably stick to the “safer” colors or some that are more “exciting” like reds, oranges etc in their upcoming 36mm Sealander line. I really love it and kinda hope they don’t do this color officially so it can remain as unique as it is now


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

A few more pics in various lightning


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

At WindUp Watch Fair SF 22 this is the one watch I kept going back to look at. The dial is unlike any other, radially brushed deeply saturated iridescent turquoise, with the orange and stark white...damn… I’m usually a sucker for sober black dials with plain Arabics, so this is a breath of fresh air, from left field. Haven’t worn a bracelet in forever but this ratcheting design does the trick, always fits just perfect. And I love the way the end links are just about indistinguishable from the other links so that the bracelet continuously just runs right into the case. The internal bezel ratchets nicely so that it will not turn from incidental crown contact. This hits all the buttons I didn’t even know about. Love it.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

I was wondering if they would only update the logo when they changed models or versions of a model. Looks like they will bring it in in a more incremental fashion from the super compressor.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> This is a good resource...thank you.
> Have you used him?
> Is he trustworthy?
> Thanks


I bought a watch from him and the process was fine, and most importantly I would go back which is the acid test!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New arrival, finally re-united with the C60 Vintage again.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> New arrival, finally re-united with the C60 Vintage again.


My favorite colorway for the Mk2.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

An actual vintage cw..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SCD said:


> At WindUp Watch Fair SF 22 this is the one watch I kept going back to look at. The dial is unlike any other, radially brushed deeply saturated iridescent turquoise, with the orange and stark white...damn… I’m usually a sucker for sober black dials with plain Arabics, so this is a breath of fresh air, from left field. Haven’t worn a bracelet in forever but this ratcheting design does the trick, always fits just perfect. And I love the way the end links are just about indistinguishable from the other links so that the bracelet continuously just runs right into the case. The internal bezel ratchets nicely so that it will not turn from incidental crown contact. This hits all the buttons I didn’t even know about. Love it.
> View attachment 16640838
> View attachment 16640856


Looks great! 🤍

One of the best all around CWs I think. 

Enjoy and keep the pics rolling!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

From the CW forum. Great news. No need for a service in year 3 or 4 to get the full warranty. Now it’s 5 years no matter what.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

News...


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Whom has their white C63 Auto / GMT on an aftermarket rubber strap? Let’s see ‘em!

Looking to hopefully see what color combos “work” to dress down the watch for more super-casual / fun events.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

mkutch said:


> Whom has images of their white C63 Auto / GMT on an aftermarket rubber strap? Let’s seem ‘em!
> 
> Looking to hopefully see what color combos “work” to dress down the watch for more super-casual events.


Ooh. I want to see these too. Been thinking about this while my c63 gmt is away for service. Would fitted rubber work? Tropic strap? Orange rubber?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The C63 especially the white looks awesome on most straps.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

mkutch said:


> Whom has images of their white C63 Auto / GMT on an aftermarket rubber strap? Let’s seem ‘em!
> 
> Looking to hopefully see what color combos “work” to dress down the watch for more super-casual events.


FWIW it looks great on the CW hybrid rubber. Only complaint is that it is a bit too long for me and the keeper sometimes slides off.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beast today for the first BBQ of the year.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The amazing C1 for today


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

My present three. I have to say I am one of their biggest fans. I have my own YouTube watch channel, and as well as reviewing my own collection, I was lucky enough to be sent a C63 GMT to review. My only complaint is that they don't appear to use Elabore grade movements, and the regulation can be a bit hit and miss. Anyway, my present three


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

hogwldfltr said:


> News...


And it arrived, yesterday.


----------



## Pijomir (May 29, 2021)




----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Abyss SH21 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Officially a member of the CW family.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timpaniare4me said:


> Officially a member of the CW family.
> View attachment 16657038


It's an amazing watch; welcome to the "family"!
I wear mine on their black cordovan leather strap,
which is also excellent...and has a deployant clasp.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> It's an amazing watch; welcome to the "family"!
> I wear mine on their black cordovan leather strap,
> which is also excellent...and has a deployant clasp.


I'll probably get the elite and the tide at some point, but neither of those two are going to have the strap versatility I'll have with this one.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Travel watch. (I’m in the same time zone but it still felt right to wear it.)


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..seems *fitting*(see what I did there?) to wear one of the finest from a previous generation(of C65's) to celebrate the service of our past generations' finest servicemen & women...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

En_Nissen said:


> The automatic version is quite lovely too.


I have one of these as well. I like it, but i find it hard to read at certain times, along with some other watches I own.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Black and blue for today!!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

bth1234 said:


> I have one of these as well. I like it, but i find it hard to read at certain times, along with some other watches I own.


It's not the most legible watch, but it's not too bad either. The thickness of the watch annoys me more than the readability, but that's the curse of the 7750 movement.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident Bronze SH21 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Christopher Ward just posted this new Aquitaines GMT model. Now I'm really tempted. Personally, I think this is the best looking watch out of the Aquitaine lineup. And it reminds me of the Squale sub-39 GMT vintage a lot. The two watches on a leather strap are similarly priced as well.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wearing my CW c60 forged carbon today 
on a black with platinum stitching bradystraps sailcloth.
I will take pictures in a couple of days, but it is an awesome combo!
I like it even more than CW's hybrid rubber strap...which is quite good.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16675105


That's a beautiful band - where'd you get it?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

timpaniare4me said:


> That's a beautiful band - where'd you get it?


Ty. 16$ from Strapsco.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

predapio said:


> Ty. 16$ from Strapsco.


Is your strap is black? Your photo makes it look like a gradient blue, but the only one currently that matches the stitch pattern of yours is black on their website.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

timpaniare4me said:


> Is your strap is black? Your photo makes it look like a gradient blue, but the only one currently that matches the stitch pattern of yours is black on their website.


Ok, my apologies. I ordered it from Amazon. It's s crazy horse. It's oil waxed blue (The one for my combat sub, I got from Strapsco)
Came with a silver buckle, got the bronze from etsy. Here's the link (Hope I can share mods, no affiliation). Here it is in different light, to my eyes it's a little green.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RRFV173/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_DW7ZYDWKGFSB71VS9MDX?psc=1


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

predapio said:


> Ok, my apologies. I ordered it from Amazon. It's s crazy horse. It's oil waxed blue (The one for my combat sub, I got from Strapsco)
> Came with a silver buckle, got the bronze from etsy. Here's the link (Hope I can share mods, no affiliation). Here it is in different light, to my eyes it's a little green.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RRFV173/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_DW7ZYDWKGFSB71VS9MDX?psc=1
> View attachment 16675522


Thanks! I agree - it's a little more green to my eyes as well, but still looks great nonetheless.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Getting better with age and never gets old with this emerald green ceramic bezel.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

pictures as promised of the c60 forged carbon on the bradystraps black sailcloth
with platinum stitching...a winning combo, for sure


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

The new Aquitaine looks fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally added an actual Chris Ward watch to the collection after six years of owning a boat load of CW straps.


----------



## raldarag (May 23, 2016)

xpiotos52 said:


> My 1st but not my last.......*C7 Rapide.
> View attachment 15467971
> *


nice


----------



## raldarag (May 23, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Finally added an actual Chris Ward watch to the collection after six years of owning a boat load of CW straps.
> 
> View attachment 16681893
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I really Christopher Ward watches. Owned a few over the years and have always been impressed with them, but I'd love to see them bring out a new version of the C9 Small Seconds (regret letting that one go). Something along the lines of a Marine Chronometer/Deck watch. Something paying homage (in the true sense of the word) to Daniels, or Roger Smith and their creations. Something that harkens back to British watch and clock history.


----------



## markframe (Dec 1, 2018)

What an epic watch. First CW. Gorgeous light. COSC. Carbon! Epic rubber strap.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@markframe I have the very similar *c60* forged carbon and LOVE it too


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> pictures as promised of the c60 forged carbon on the bradystraps black sailcloth
> with platinum stitching...a winning combo, for sure
> View attachment 16677476
> View attachment 16677477
> ...


Their website says their straps are 5mm thick - has yours flattened with wear or is it just the depth of the thickest point of padding?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timpaniare4me It's not too thick at all.
I haven't worn it all that much YET.
But the thickness is NOT an issue. 
It's a very good quality strap, that I can definitely recommend.
(the blue one is a WEIRD shade of blue...get the black)


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> @timpaniare4me It's not too thick at all.
> I haven't worn it all that much YET.
> But the thickness is NOT an issue.
> It's a very good quality strap, that I can definitely recommend.
> (the blue one is a WEIRD shade of blue...get the black)


I'm considering one of the black ones for my white C60 - I think both the sailcloth and carbon fiber will compliment the watch, but what color stitching? White is pretty self-explanatory, but it's hard to distinguish the steel and platinum colors - wish they had better and more consistent pics of strap/stitching options. Do you have another black sailcloth strap with steel stitching? If so, it would be great to see pic of both side-by-side in good lighting.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timpaniare4me said:


> I'm considering one of the black ones for my white C60 - I think both the sailcloth and carbon fiber will compliment the watch, but what color stitching? White is pretty self-explanatory, but it's hard to distinguish the steel and platinum colors - wish they had better and more consistent pics of strap/stitching options. Do you have another black sailcloth strap with steel stitching? If so, it would be great to see pic of both side-by-side in good lighting.
> View attachment 16682571


I have this white c60 as well !
I wear mine on their black Cordovan leather strap with deployant clasp
(which is awesome, btw).

The Bradystraps website is very bad and it isn't too good on ebay either.
I only have this black one with the platinum stitching 
and a blue one with white stitching that I wear on a Zelos slate grey dial.
It doesn't really matter that much, but I think the platinum looks good.

Again, if it's for the white c60, I would check out the black Cordovan leather strap
that CW make which comes with a cool deployant or deployment clasp
(I never know which word is correct, or if they are interchangeable).


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> I have this white c60 as well !
> I wear mine on their black Cordovan leather strap with deployant clasp
> (which is awesome, btw).
> 
> ...


That cordovan strap looks very nice, but it's a little too dressy for my taste - I'd rather just wear the bracelet. Unless I'm misunderstanding something, it appears Bradley only offers 30-day returns on straps with white stitching. I'll contact customer service to qualify and see if I can get better pictures - if everything is returnable, I just might get all three (white, steel and platinum) and do a side-by-side comparison myself. Thanks @watchman600!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timpaniare4me He actually doesn't offer returns on any color other than white,
if I am remembering correctly, 
so you won't be able to order all 3 and compare them.
But he does respond by email. I doubt you will get great pictures though.
I had exactly the same frustrating experience, 
but I just decided to go for it with the platinum.

Glad to help.
WM


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Davekaye90 said:


> Finally added an actual Chris Ward watch to the collection after six years of owning a boat load of CW straps.
> 
> View attachment 16681893
> 
> ...


Looks great! I think this is the first C63 sapphire gmt cosc I’ve seen in the wild other than WatchChris’ YouTube review? How do you like it so far? I’m eagerly awaiting mine.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Redi_t13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For Flieger Friday, a CW C8 PR for later this afternoon/evening.. 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16683379


Loved this one. At 150m WR, might be a GADA.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Wife just ordered the C60 Tide for me on a bracelet and the Tide strap too, for our 30th Anniversary. I'm going to have to wait all summer to open it on our anniversary on 5 Sep. I'm so chuffed! My first 'luxury' watch. I talked her out of waiting till my 60th birthday, which is still years away.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C63 Prototype today.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

I have now bought a total of eight CW watches, sold four, so therefore presently have four in my collection. This one arrived today, and I am delighted with it. I picked up a one year old version in mint condition for £325 (about $400). In my opinion the C63 Sealander could be the best all round watch for anyone


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Onabracelet said:


> I have now bought a total of eight CW watches, sold four, so therefore presently have four in my collection. This one arrived today, and I am delighted with it. I picked up a one year old version in mint condition for £325 (about $400). In my opinion the C63 Sealander could be the best all round watch for anyone
> 
> View attachment 16689936
> View attachment 16689937
> View attachment 16689940


Agree completely. Fantastic in all respects.


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

Christopher Ward watches are just great value. 

Yesterday I was enjoying the Super Compressor










Cheers!
David


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a C65 Sandstorm Blackout for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Any recent US buyers have to pay 'tax'? I used Paypal when ordering and was hit with an 85 USD charge on top of the 1275 USD I paid for the watch and extra strap/engraving. Is this a duty tax or something?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

SigDigit said:


> Any recent US buyers have to pay 'tax'? I used Paypal when ordering and was hit with an 85 USD charge on top of the 1275 USD I paid for the watch and extra strap/engraving. Is this a duty tax or something?


Was the tax collected by CW or DHL (or whoever CW uses for shipping these days)? A watch costing over $800 would be subject to customs duty in the US. The tax would be collected by the shipping company.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

K. That must be it. I assume it was paid to CW according to Paypal breakdown. Maybe it will be forwarded to whoever ships it, assuming it will be DHL for international.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

SigDigit said:


> K. That must be it. I assume it was paid to CW according to Paypal breakdown. Maybe it will be forwarded to whoever ships it, assuming it will be DHL for international.


I've never heard of customs duties being collected ahead of time by CW at the time of purchase. FedEx/DHL/etc contact you with the assessed duty when the watch ships and you pay it as a separate transaction.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah tax according to your US state is now being collected as well.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I've never heard of customs duties being collected ahead of time by CW at the time of purchase. FedEx/DHL/etc contact you with the assessed duty when the watch ships and you pay it as a separate transaction.


it Is US sales tax based on your state of residence. CW collects it at time of purchase. It was a recent change.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> it Is US sales tax based on your state of residence. CW collects it at time of purchase. It was a recent change.


Interesting. Didn't realize non-US companies could or did collect and remit sales/use tax to American states.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One second, so CW is now collecting/forcing you to pay U.S. State sales tax
(which could be about 10 percent)
*on top of* having to pay a customs fee for importing something over $800??

I would like to know the total price you pay for the c60 tide blue watch on bracelet.
Thanks
It's a great gift, but it is getting expensive for me.

I am happy/feel glad that I was able to buy all 3 of my c60s without any "extra" payments.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Total price will vary based on state you’re in and value of the watch. DHL fees are a bit hard to figure out. The sales tax portion will be listed on CWs site before you check out.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Great, so not done paying yet. I can't believe CW is collecting NJ sales tax, unless they have offices in NJ, they should not. I'm going to call them tomorrow and get to bottom of this. I wonder if it's because PAYPAL has a NJ presence. Maybe I won't have to pay it if I use my CC directly instead of Paypal.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Just got off phone with CW Customer Support. Yes, that is NJ sales tax, this is a new thing like mentioned previously, there is just under 20 states in the US they said they are legally required to remit sales tax too. Dirty Jersey got their hands in your pockets once again. And I'll have to pay duty taxes once DHL notifies me, no clue what that will be. Looks like my $125 discount code voucher will be completely undone with taxes! I'll come back with total cost when they deliver the watch this week. Just got the shipping confirmation email.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

SigDigit said:


> Just got off phone with CW Customer Support. Yes, that is NJ sales tax, this is a new thing like mentioned previously, there is just under 20 states in the US they said they are legally required to remit sales tax too. Dirty Jersey got their hands in your pockets once again. And I'll have to pay duty taxes once DHL notifies me, no clue what that will be. Looks like my $125 discount code voucher will be completely undone with taxes! I'll come back with total cost when they deliver the watch this week. Just got the shipping confirmation email.


It's probably more accurately called a Use tax, since the item was bought out of state. Every state that has a sales tax that I'm aware of also places a Use tax on items purchased out of state. Sales and use taxes are usually set at the same rate. Previously, residents were required to self-report out of state purchases and pay the tax, which nobody ever did. Previously, online sales were small enough that states just ignored them. That's changed, tax revenues are down, and now states are making online vendors collect and remit the taxes.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

For those of you with the CW bracelet, particularly on C60's, does the bracelet have any kind of quick release like the straps? Wondering how easy it is to switch between bracelet and the CW strap I also ordered.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

All CW bracelets and straps are quick release. The end link fitment is pretty tight, but I wouldn't say swapping is hard. That said, I've never felt compelled to take my C60 off its bracelet.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I ordered the Tide strap too, because I liked the idea the whole thing is made from recycled plastic retrieved from ocean and I wanted a more 'beachy' look for summer wear. Glad to hear switching will be a 'snap'.


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

SigDigit said:


> Just got off phone with CW Customer Support. Yes, that is NJ sales tax, this is a new thing like mentioned previously, there is just under 20 states in the US they said they are legally required to remit sales tax too. Dirty Jersey got their hands in your pockets once again. And I'll have to pay duty taxes once DHL notifies me, no clue what that will be. Looks like my $125 discount code voucher will be completely undone with taxes! I'll come back with total cost when they deliver the watch this week. Just got the shipping confirmation email.


I’ve done two orders with CW of late. 

On the first , no sales tax (currently in PA) but I did have to pay duty via DHL. They wouldn’t get the package cleared without getting the $$ first. 

Next shipment, tax upfront by CW, no duty or fees demand by DHL - they just got the package cleared and delivered to me. 

Not sure if I’ll get an invoice at some point in the future. 


Cheers!
David


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Just got the DHL notification delivery will be Thursday. No mention of duty owed. Maybe I'll get lucky and only be taxed once?? Gonna be so hard waiting for 9/5/22 to be able to open this!!!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

All details and list of states for which they charge tax can be found on their website.





Duties and Taxes | Christopher Ward


Duties and Taxes | Christopher Ward




www.christopherward.com





I am wondering if the duty free limit of $800 applies to the order total before or after sales tax is added?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> All details and list of states for which they charge tax can be found on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be on the before sales/use tax value. Remember that duty owed is based on the values of the parts of the watch.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> All details and list of states for which they charge tax can be found on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that really sucks. Looks like no more direct purchases from CW Website as most of what I like is over the $800 import tax threshold and I get stuck with sale tax too! I know it's not their fault but the prices just got prohibitive to me.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Can someone break down the total costs for one of their recent purchases so others of us can get an idea of what it may cost us in the future?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought a New Sandhurst in late March and I think the total cost of the watch/bracelet after coupon was $930. The exchange rate was not as favorable then as it is now.

I paid a total of $72.56 in duties to DHL, and $35 of that was a fee from DHL. I was required to complete a watch worksheet for them to calculate the duties required. I did mine based on some information I found online suggesting valuing the movement at 80% and 20/20 for the case and bracelet. And that is what I did.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pillzner0420 (May 26, 2020)

This has become one of my favorites!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

England is good at taxes. We used to have a window tax. You see old houses with bricked up windows as a result. Sales tax/ use tax is just value added tax. 20%.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SigDigit said:


> Just got the DHL notification delivery will be Thursday. No mention of duty owed. Maybe I'll get lucky and only be taxed once?? Gonna be so hard waiting for 9/5/22 to be able to open this!!!


You should open it anyway just to make sure it's all running well. By the time Sep comes around, your return window will be closed. Of course you'll have warranty but imagine there is a movement issue (highly unlikely with a new watch), then you'd have to send it back and wait another 8 weeks for it to come back to you.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

jkpa said:


> You should open it anyway just to make sure it's all running well. By the time Sep comes around, your return window will be closed. Of course you'll have warranty but imagine there is a movement issue (highly unlikely with a new watch), then you'd have to send it back and wait another 8 weeks for it to come back to you.


Good idea jkpa. Going to print this and hand it to wife when shipment arrives. Maybe she'll let me take a peak at it. It's been stuck in NYC Gateway all day waiting for customs clearance.


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)

jkpa said:


> You should open it anyway just to make sure it's all running well. By the time Sep comes around, your return window will be closed. Of course you'll have warranty but imagine there is a movement issue (highly unlikely with a new watch), then you'd have to send it back and wait another 8 weeks for it to come back to you.


This is sound advice. Try to disturb the plastic covering as little as possible until you determine the watch functions well and you definitely want to keep it.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

For those of you that sent CW watches in for service what type of info did you get about what they did? I have a C63 that was losing 30-40 sec per day that I sent in under warranty. They are sending back (took about 1.5 months) but i didnt receive any info yet about what they did.

interestingly, i emailed yesterday to ask about the status and later that day i got a dhl notification that it was shipped.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKE said:


> For those of you that sent CW watches in for service what type of info did you get about what they did? I have a C63 that was losing 30-40 sec per day that I sent in under warranty. They are sending back (took about 1.5 months) but i didnt receive any info yet about what they did.
> 
> interestingly, i emailed yesterday to ask about the status and later that day i got a dhl notification that it was shipped.


I received no explanation of work performed.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

SigDigit said:


> Good idea jkpa. Going to print this and hand it to wife when shipment arrives. Maybe she'll let me take a peak at it. It's been stuck in NYC Gateway all day waiting for customs clearance.


If it hasn't cleared customs yet, then you aren't yet in the clear as far as duty.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

England is good at taxes. We used to have a window tax. You see old houses with bricked up windows as a result. Sales tax, use tax, is covered here by VAT, value added tax, and is 20% on most things, and will probably go up soon. It was 15% initially.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> England is good at taxes. We used to have a window tax. You see old houses with bricked up windows as a result. Sales tax/ use tax is just value added tax. 20%.





bth1234 said:


> England is good at taxes. We used to have a window tax. You see old houses with bricked up windows as a result. Sales tax, use tax, is covered here by VAT, value added tax, and is 20% on most things, and will probably go up soon. It was 15% initially.


Deja Vu?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Funny thing, in Louisiana, USA, there are a lot of houses that have the stairway to the 2nd floor OUTSIDE the house, because they taxed on the number of staircases in the house.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Deja Vu?


Deja Vu all over again. Do you know, I thought I had posted that, but it was showing at the bottom as an post in progress, so I did it again. It;s good to know my stuff gets read occasionally. Thanks.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I received no explanation of work performed.


I did, both times. One was a "reverser gear repair" and the other was a "movement adjustment". It should be on the paperwork sent with the watch when it's sent back to you.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> I did, both times. One was a "reverser gear repair" and the other was a "movement adjustment". It should be on the paperwork sent with the watch when it's sent back to you.


Yeah, mine didn't have anything (sent for spinning rotor). Might have just had a generic "fix spinning rotor", but didn't explain exactly what was done or what if any parts were replaced.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Getting there!!!!! I feel like a kid waiting for Santa and can't sleep!


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Cleared customs, DHL sent the duty bill. Between duty bill and dirty Jersey state taxes, I'm out nearly 200 USD. Completely wiped out the 125 USD discount code. The breakdown is as follows:
C60 #Tide watch on bracelet + Tide strap + 40 dollar engraving charge: $1,400
Minus $125 discount code, $1275
State tax $85
Duty fees: $106 (1.8% on strap, $60.38 for the rest (4.8%), $27.75 processing fee, $17 'Duty Tax Receiver' (I called DHL and they said that is a mandatory 'entry' fee).

So, whole ball of wax was about $1,466 USD.

Hey, at least 5 pound Stirling will go to saving the oceans.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Diver for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Abyss AH21 today


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice watch. May you wear it in good health.

I'm a bit curious, how does it perform so far?



jkpa said:


> Abyss AH21 today
> View attachment 16700988


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

codeture said:


> Nice watch. May you wear it in good health.
> 
> I'm a bit curious, how does it perform so far?


Thanks - it’s a great watch. Love that huge power reserve of 5 days. It runs about -3 spd for me. I’d prefer it to be a tad fast instead but still within the rated COSC specs. I have two other SH21 powered watches and both run about +2 spd. Great movement.


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

DKE said:


> Can someone break down the total costs for one of their recent purchases so others of us can get an idea of what it may cost us in the future?


C63 GMT purchased last week:
$1170
-$125 coupon
+WA state and local city tax $107.12
= $1152.12

+ Duty charged $81.74

Total= 1233.86


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like we both got hit with 200 bucks of taxes/fees. I don't feel as bad. The watch is here in the DHL box, waiting wife to get home from work so I can open it!!


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

So, I’m looking at purchasing an Aquitaine. US import rules for paying duties seem arcane at best. Near as I can tell, if I buy it on a rubber strap and declare the movement to be the majority of value, then later do a separate order for the bracelet, I’ll save a significant amount of money. It appears that bracelets or leather are suboptimal when importing a $800+ watch. Somebody please correct me and tell me I’m wrong. Or, steer me to the optimal way to purchase the watch.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

That sounds as fantastic as advertised. Glad to hear that.
Thanks for the insight. May you enjoy the watch as you enjoy your favorite foods 



jkpa said:


> Thanks - it’s a great watch. Love that huge power reserve of 5 days. It runs about -3 spd for me. I’d prefer it to be a tad fast instead but still within the rated COSC specs. I have two other SH21 powered watches and both run about +2 spd. Great movement.


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

Aladave said:


> So, I’m looking at purchasing an Aquitaine. US import rules for paying duties seem arcane at best. Near as I can tell, if I buy it on a rubber strap and declare the movement to be the majority of value, then later do a separate order for the bracelet, I’ll save a significant amount of money. It appears that bracelets or leather are suboptimal when importing a $800+ watch. Somebody please correct me and tell me I’m wrong. Or, steer me to the optimal way to purchase the watch.


Duty should be about 7-8% total. CW will give the worksheet to DHL and they will calculate for you, adding thier fee as well. I don't think you can get around that process, just how they do it.
But yes, dropping the whole value down by getting the rubber instead of bracelet should make it cheaper, but not sure how much.
Later when you get the bracelet by itself it will be duty free.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Can't stop looking at it. Much nicer looking in sunlight vs. cloudy day yesterday.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞

it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.

Any advice?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I've never been so chuffed over a watch before. I can't stop looking at it. Drove with it today, dangerous, I kept looking at it. 24 hours later, zero seconds off.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

DKE said:


> Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞
> 
> it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.
> 
> Any advice?


Time it for a few more days and make sure it has a full power reserve as well, just so you have a reference. It sounds like it will have to go back again.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

DKE said:


> Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞
> 
> it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.
> 
> Any advice?


I'd say call CW and speak to somebody about this, and ask exactly what was done that it is the same as when you sent it to them. They promptly took my call this week when I called to ask about taxes.


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)

DKE said:


> Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞
> 
> it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.
> 
> Any advice?


If you call CW ask for Vallen Hardy. 
or [email protected]


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Vallen is in another department now but may be able to direct you to the new head of CS.


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

DKE said:


> Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞
> 
> it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.
> 
> Any advice?


It’s worth a shot to demagnetize it.


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Aladave said:


> So, I’m looking at purchasing an Aquitaine. US import rules for paying duties seem arcane at best. Near as I can tell, if I buy it on a rubber strap and declare the movement to be the majority of value, then later do a separate order for the bracelet, I’ll save a significant amount of money. It appears that bracelets or leather are suboptimal when importing a $800+ watch. Somebody please correct me and tell me I’m wrong. Or, steer me to the optimal way to purchase the watch.


When I purchased my C60 Anthropocene in December, the total was roughly $1100. I was fully prepared to pay for the import duties. It shipped via DHL and never once was asked or requested to pay any import fees.

I say roll the dice, order the watch how you want it and let the dutygods determine your fate. Besides isn’t there a bit of a markup on the bracelet itself if ordered separately from the watch?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

If you order bracelet by itself, it would fall under de minimis rule since under 800 USD, so no duty, so is my understanding.


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

SigDigit said:


> If you order bracelet by itself, it would fall under de minimis rule since under 800 USD, so no duty, so is my understanding.


By markup I meant the standalone price for the bracelet is much more than ordering the watch with it. The bracelet is $80 additional if you order it separately. ($240 vs $160 at quick glance). This is assuming you (Aladave) really don’t want the rubber strap that you are thinking of doing, but instead thinking that the strap could potentially save you some additional duty fees. Otherwise you’re paying that $80 difference for a strap you really don’t want / won’t use…. Just something to consider.

Otherwise yep if you had plans on getting both the strap and the bracelet, then split up your orders to keep the overage above $800 to a minimum….


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Ahhh, didn't know that. So you either pay more for bracelet by itself, or get it all together (like I did), and end up paying 106 bucks for duties and DHL import fees. And now CW charges state sales tax for 20 states (which included Dirty Jersey).


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

SigDigit said:


> Ahhh, didn't know that. So you either pay more for bracelet by itself, or get it all together (like I did), and end up paying 106 bucks for duties and DHL import fees. And now CW charges state sales tax for 20 states (which included Dirty Jersey).


It’s getting so difficult to avoid state sales taxes. Everybody wants “their” share!


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I guess CW was afraid Jersey would send mafia thugs over to collect.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Liking this one a lot. Only CW and only bronze watch. From a performance perspective it's running at about +0.5 sec/day as well.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The good old CW quartz days.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A CW C65 MKII GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

DKE said:


> Bought a used C63 Sealander GMT. Love it. But seemed to run slow. It was losing 15 sec a day, then 20, then 30, then more than thirty. Sent it in under warranty. Got it back yesterday, wound it, wore it for about five hours. Put it away until now (roughly 24 hours after i set it) and it is 25 sec slow. 😞
> 
> it is supposed to be within +- 20 sec per day. I am going to time it and watch it for a few more days. But it is very disappointing. The watch is in great shape otherwise. Using the crown is so smooth.
> 
> Any advice?


So. Today I wound it a lot (30 turns or so) and it has been running spot on all day. Like within a second for the past 12 hours. Not sure what is going on as i also wound it when i first got it back (just not quite as many turns). But i am quite pleased.

Is there any reason to believe a well wound watch would run more accurately than one wound simply by wearing?

Also, i should know this by now but how many turns should i give it to wind it? Can i overwind?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

You cannot overwind it - there is a clutch preventing it. You can feel when it's at that "limit" as it should have a faint "clicking sound" from the clutch engaging.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> You cannot overwind it - there is a clutch preventing it. You can feel when it's at that "limit" as it should have a faint "clicking sound" from the clutch engaging.


@jkpa do all CWs (C60 divers) have the same clutch? I haven't had mine all that long and worry about over-winding.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> @jkpa do all CWs (C60 divers) have the same clutch? I haven't had mine all that long and worry about over-winding.


As far as I know, most of the movements they use have this except the hand wound ETA 7001 that they no longer offer. Any automatic should have this clutch regardless of brand using these ETA/Selitta movements.

On a manually wound watch, like that ETA 7001 or in a Speedy Pro for example, you’ll get to a point where normal winding “force” used by you won’t turn the crown anymore. That’s the stopping point. Going beyond that point by turning up the force you use by your winding action then risks breaking stuff but it’s an obvious “stop” and you’ll really have to outdo yourself to ignore that point. On these autos, no need to worry about that.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> As far as I know, most of the movements they use have this except the hand wound ETA 7001 that they no longer offer. Any automatic should have this clutch regardless of brand using these ETA/Selitta movements.
> 
> On a manually wound watch, like that ETA 7001 or in a Speedy Pro for example, you’ll get to a point where normal winding “force” used by you won’t turn the crown anymore. That’s the stopping point. Going beyond that point by turning up the force you use by your winding action then risks breaking stuff but it’s an obvious “stop” and you’ll really have to outdo yourself to ignore that point. On these autos, no need to worry about that.


Thank you for your insight, sir!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DKE said:


> So. Today I wound it a lot (30 turns or so) and it has been running spot on all day. Like within a second for the past 12 hours. Not sure what is going on as i also wound it when i first got it back (just not quite as many turns). But i am quite pleased.
> 
> Is there any reason to believe a well wound watch would run more accurately than one wound simply by wearing?
> 
> Also, i should know this by now but how many turns should i give it to wind it? Can i overwind?


Movements are normally regulated to keep their best time at or near full wind. The SW330 takes a lot of turns of the crown to fully wind. Like 45 full turns of the crown.

As someone else noted, you can't over-wind an automatic. All autos have a clutch so you won't break the spring. Necessary because there's no way to prevent the rotor from over-winding the watch otherwise.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> @jkpa do all CWs (C60 divers) have the same clutch? I haven't had mine all that long and worry about over-winding.


All automatic movements have a clutch to prevent over-winding damage.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Winding your ETA will cause a premature failure due to excessive wear, and is a know flaw. The Sellita clone has inherited the flaw, but I do not know about the Sea-Gull or PT5000 clones. 

Best to wear it and it let it wind automatically, before setting the time.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Tuesdays are better with a 🔱


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Winding your ETA will cause a premature failure due to excessive wear, and is a know flaw. The Sellita clone has inherited the flaw, but I do not know about the Sea-Gull or PT5000 clones.
> 
> Best to wear it and it let it wind automatically, before setting the time.


2824s and clones of have a reputation for not liking to be wound frequently. If you rotate through a collection and hand wind to get it started once or twice a month, it shouldn't be a big deal, go ahead and wind it 20 times to get full power. 

2892s and clones of (like the SW330 in CW GMTs) have a different winding arrangement. I've never heard of those having any issue related to hand winding.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I’m wearing the C63 Sealander “Creamlander” 1 of 1 prototype with the beautiful cream colored dial, date at 3 (with color matched date wheel) and the cut out rotor making it different from the regular production models.

I really enjoy wearing it and it’s the ideal size for me for this style of watch. Truly a #GODO #GADA type of watch.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Is the second hand red? Like the devil's pitchfork! I'm sending my bracelet back, glad I ordered strap with it so I still wear it. Bracelet came from factory like this:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa Love the name....Creamlander 
--
@Techme Are you sure that Sellitas have a problem with possible over-winding?
How many winds according to you should one do 20? 30?
I don't want any problems, but I'm not going to just start wearing it and move my arms a lot


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I never bothered winding mine, it was running when I got it. Just set time and wore it a couple days. It's been on the winder since then at 650 TPD bi-directional and has been keeping perfect time. Well, almost. has lost 6 seconds in past 7 days, so averaging less than a second per day! Better than Rolex claimed accuracy!


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

I sent an email to CW tech support inquiring whether their Selita movement(s) have a clutch that prevents overwinding as well as winding recommendations - will post as soon as I have an answer.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> I sent an email to CW tech support inquiring whether their Selita movement(s) have a clutch that prevents overwinding as well as winding recommendations - will post as soon as I have an answer.


ALL automatic winding watches use a "clutch" (technical term is a spring bridle Glossary - Mainspring - Auto Spring) to prevent the main spring from being over-wound. Otherwise the auto-winding rotor would be constantly over-winding and breaking them. The weighted rotor doesn't "know" to stop spinning and winding the spring when it's fully wound. The only way to protect itself is by having a clutch in the mainspring that slips when fully wound.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa Love the name....Creamlander
> --
> @Techme Are you sure that Sellitas have a problem with possible over-winding?
> How many winds according to you should one do 20? 30?
> I don't want any problems, but I'm not going to just start wearing it and move my arms a lot


Not just Sellitas. All automatics have a clutch. You can turn the crown 100 times and not break the spring.

The "issue" with 2824/SW200 hand winding is that there are some parts prone to wear, so you don't want to be hand winding it like every day. Giving it a good hand wind (20-30 full turns should fully wind it) once or twice a month is fine.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My one and only CW











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa Love the name....Creamlander
> --
> @Techme Are you sure that Sellitas have a problem with possible over-winding?
> How many winds according to you should one do 20? 30?
> I don't want any problems, but I'm not going to just start wearing it and move my arms a lot


It's not the clutch. I don't know the technical language of the parts. But it is well known that you should not excessively wind an ETA 2824 and probably their clones. You should be able to give it a couple of quick shakes to get the movement going anyway, or a few winds of the crown. Let the rotor do the work, that's what it's for. I did a quick google search on the hand winding issue and got many hits.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Not just Sellitas. All automatics have a clutch. You can turn the crown 100 times and not break the spring.
> 
> The "issue" with 2824/SW200 hand winding is that there are some parts prone to wear, so you don't want to be hand winding it like every day. Giving it a good hand wind (20-30 full turns should fully wind it) once or twice a month is fine.


This makes sense. Thank you!
I have a nice collection and only go through my rotation once 
or twice a month at the most.
It seems like for most people then, this is a "non-issue".


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This one came in this week. My second CW: a white C63 Sealander. I usually don’t go for white dials but I wanted to try something a little different.

On my 6.5” wrist. 


























It gives nice summer watch vibes on blue silicone.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy moly a bunch of the Brits on the facebook group are losing their minds over the Christopher Ward Everton FC partnership. And not in a good way. Some are selling their whole CW collections because of it. At first I thought it was sort of silly, but I kind of get it. If my favorite watch company decided to align with an arch rival of my favorite football or hockey team, I would not be happy either.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^ totally ridiculous. One guy wanted to sell his collection as you said.

Way way over the top reaction. I get it, but it’s too much.

@Sir-Guy the C63 looks amazing! I love mine.


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd have loved if ChrisWard was sponsoring my football club, deffo not selling my ChrisWard because of it though!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Abyss AH21 today
> View attachment 16700988


Definitely one of my favorite skeletons ever.

I have a 3-hander with the black bezel and I really like the side view of the bezel over the case with such nice finishing. 

They’re really nice watches and photos just don’t do them justice.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Definitely one of my favorite skeletons ever.
> 
> I have a 3-hander with the black bezel and I really like the side view of the bezel over the case with such nice finishing.
> 
> They’re really nice watches and photos just don’t do them justice.


Totally agree. When I first opened the box, I couldn’t believe my eyes. It’s remarkable.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

The box alone is over the top nice. If I was small enough, I'd want to be buried in it!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> This one came in this week. My second CW: a white C63 Sealander. I usually don’t go for white dials but I wanted to try something a little different.
> 
> On my 6.5” wrist.
> 
> ...


Fits perfectly. Looks like you can throw pretty much any strap and get away with it.

Congrats!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Holy moly a bunch of the Brits on the facebook group are losing their minds over the Christopher Ward Everton FC partnership. And not in a good way. Some are selling their whole CW collections because of it. At first I thought it was sort of silly, but I kind of get it. If my favorite watch company decided to align with an arch rival of my favorite football or hockey team, I would not be happy either.


Sounds silly to me, but maybe there will be some great deals on people selling fast.
I'm not on facebook, but hopefully watchpatrol.net will pick up whatever goes on sale.
A great green one might be enticing. The tide blue is kind of enticing too.
And then there is the impressive c60 concept:





Loupe: Introducing the C60 Concept | Christopher Ward


Loupe: Introducing the C60 Concept | Christopher Ward




www.christopherward.com


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Sounds silly to me, but maybe there will be some great deals on people selling fast.
> I'm not on facebook, but hopefully watchpatrol.net will pick up whatever goes on sale.
> A great green one might be enticing. The tide blue is kind of enticing too.
> And then there is the impressive c60 concept:
> ...


Although I like the 'concept' of skeletonized, it makes it so difficult for me to tell the time at a glance, the hands get lost against the background. My brother got me an inexpensive skeletonized manual-wound Invicta I hardly ever wear for that reason.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Very nice stuff here guys - I'm looking to branch out/ diversify my current Seiko "collection", and CW seems like a great next step - thanks for the catalog of options!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love looking at the skeleton dial and it seems pretty easy for me to see the time too:
(10:09)


https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwcd7cf5a3/images/WATCHES/C60-42A5D3-T0BG0-B0/C60-42A5D3-T0BG0-B0_Picture_1.jpg?sw=600&sh=600


--
(9:19)


https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwa93a6c98/images/WATCHES/C60-42A5D3-T0BG0-B0/C60-42A5D3-T0BG0-B0_Picture_4.jpg?sw=284&sh=284


--
I have 2 problems: 1. it's sold out 2. it's too expensive for me
But a great deal on sale in excellent condition may just do the trick!


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmh said:


> Very nice stuff here guys - I'm looking to branch out/ diversify my current Seiko "collection", and CW seems like a great next step - thanks for the catalog of options!


Sounds like path I took. A few Orients, a few more Seikos, and now my CW is my first 'luxury' watch (entry level!). I think I have a diverse collection with Seikos, Bulovas, Orients, Citizen, Movado, Tag, and now CW. And a few inexpensive Stauers and Invictas to round out collection.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Beast today.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I love looking at the skeleton dial and it seems pretty easy for me to see the time too:
> (10:09)
> 
> 
> ...


awesome lume in that 2nd link. Futuristic!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I love looking at the skeleton dial and it seems pretty easy for me to see the time too:
> (10:09)
> 
> 
> ...


WardHoard.com has one. Good seller, dealing exclusively in CW watches.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa Yeah, I had a good look. It's a nice daydream  .
It cost 3625 pounds brand new (after the voucher) from CW.
They are selling it for 5000 pounds. No thanks.
And a used one with marks on the titanium bracelet for 4200 pounds...
quite a bit more than new, even though it's used. No thanks.
BUT it DOES look AWESOME.


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

I've seen a couple of what I believe are limited edition watches with white dial and red second hand. Does anyone know the reference number or what I should be searching for on eBay?

Would love the version below (wave dial) with the ChrWard logo, I'n too sure if this exists though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir_Bladey said:


> I've seen a couple of what I believe are limited edition watches with white dial and red second hand. Does anyone know the reference number or what I should be searching for on eBay?
> 
> Would love the version below (wave dial) with the ChrWard logo, I'n too sure if this exists though.
> View attachment 16718223


Here you go









SOLD - C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition (2017) — Ward Hoard


Christopher Ward C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition This 200 piece limited edition watch is based on the Mk2 Trident Pro 600, however it has a few changes to make it a bit more special: It has a black version of the more detailed bezel originally found on the C60 Chronograph Automatic.




www.wardhoard.com





If you want the older logo, that one with the red seconds hand won’t be available.


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Didn't realise they were limited to 200! Might be a bit of a struggle to find one.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir_Bladey said:


> Thank you! Didn't realise they were limited to 200! Might be a bit of a struggle to find one.


you can buy the one I linked to he’s in the UK and a reputable seller (his name is Daniel Lewis). Go get it while you can 👍


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

jkpa said:


> you can buy the one I linked to he’s in the UK and a reputable seller (his name is Daniel Lewis). Go get it while you can 👍


Oh my, I didnn't actually realise!!

I've just seen they have this, too - C60 Trident COSC SH21 5-DAY Limited Edition #111/300 (2019) — Ward Hoard ..Not sure which I prefer more now!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir_Bladey said:


> Oh my, I didnn't actually realise!!
> 
> I've just seen they have this, too - C60 Trident COSC SH21 5-DAY Limited Edition #111/300 (2019) — Ward Hoard ..Not sure which I prefer more now!


I have the COSC LE 5 day and it’s simply amazing.

Tough choice.


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I have the COSC LE 5 day and it’s simply amazing.
> 
> Tough choice.


They are beautiful!

At the moment I have a C60 Trident Pro (Mark 1.5 or something - After the logo change but before the marks changed).. Seem to be looking more towards sticks than dots in more recent times.

That white wave dial really is something special. 

Just need ot decide what's more important - red second hand or older (nicer imo) logo.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Of the two watches, the white one I have is also thicker so factor that in. It’s due to the SH21 in-house movement. Personally I prefer this model due to the movement and power reserve. Also an LE - 300 pieces.


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Of the two watches, the white one I have is also thicker so factor that in. It’s due to the SH21 in-house movement. Personally I prefer this model due to the movement and power reserve. Also an LE - 300 pieces.


Really appreciate youe help! Pulled the trigger on the red second hand version! I'll be sure to post, when I get it!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Great to hear! Post pics when it comes


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Sir_Bladey said:


> I've seen a couple of what I believe are limited edition watches with white dial and red second hand. Does anyone know the reference number or what I should be searching for on eBay?
> 
> Would love the version below (wave dial) with the ChrWard logo, I'n too sure if this exists though.
> View attachment 16718223


The Wardhoard has one for sale with a rubber strap.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


>


I’m looking for a vacation watch. If I don’t find anything suitable soon, this combo looks fabulous, to be honest. I’m not taking my Cream dial to Europe, but the above white dial on a soft Barton strap looks absolutely amazing. This watch is perfect.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

jkpa said:


> I’m looking for a vacation watch. If I don’t find anything suitable soon, this combo looks fabulous, to be honest. I’m not taking my Cream dial to Europe, but the above white dial on a soft Barton strap looks absolutely amazing. This watch is perfect.


Thanks for the comment. I have Barton straps in other colors (gray, green, black) and NATOs as well. Would you like me to put those on and snap some photos so you can get an idea of how it would look? If so just let me know which ones and what angles you’re after. 👍


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the comment. I have Barton straps in other colors (gray, green, black) and NATOs as well. Would you like me to put those on and snap some photos so you can get an idea of how it would look? If so just let me know which ones and what angles you’re after. 👍


If you wouldn’t mind? All of the Bartons haha

about the same angle as per above, maybe a little more strap showing?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Shopping in GBP rather than USD, and applying the GBP 100 off voucher 100LOUPE25, and the watch is $560 on a brown leather strap (which in itself is $80).

100M WR, sapphire, Swiss movement, incredible case, beautiful finishing, versatile as heck, perfect size at 39mm, 5 year warranty, free returns for 60 days if you don’t love it (and don’t use it if course).

Nothing can beat this watch at this price, nothing at all.

I’m so tempted to just do it. I already know how amazing it fits me as I have the cream dial proto. This would be my new GADA vacation watch/strap monster.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

jkpa said:


> If you wouldn’t mind? All of the Bartons haha
> 
> about the same angle as per above, maybe a little more strap showing?


@jkpa, here you go. Gray, black, and green silicone. Also a black leather Barton to show that.

Bracelet to start for comparison. 6.5” wrist. The watch is 39mm x 46mm lug-to-lug, with 20mm lugs.


























Gray:


























Green:

























Black:

























Black leather:

























Hope that helps!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@Sir-Guy awesome, thanks so much! It looks great on everything. 👍


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

It’s a CW Saturday for me today. 










Cheers!
David


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

There also was a 100 piece LE white dial with red seconds hand and date-only. Obviously they don't come up for sale very often.










Archived info and pictures of both LEs here:









C60 Trident Pro COSC Date Limited Edition - Christopher Ward


100 piece limited edition Presenting a striking perspective on our Trident aesthetic, thanks to a red seconds hand and a recessed triangular design on its bezel, this special watch - limited to 100 pieces only - will stand out anywhere. Description New for summer 2017, the C60 Trident Pro COSC Li...




watchaficionados.net













C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition White - Christopher Ward


Taking our popular C60 Trident Day Date COSC and updating it with a bold new aesthetic, this new limited edition model is for those who seek robust technicality, modern dive watch looks, and the extra day date functionality afforded by its Swiss-made ETA 2836 movement. Description New for the sum...




watchaficionados.net


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Trident for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 300 on a warm and sunny Saturday.


----------



## SpAwN_BG (9 mo ago)

My two CW watches, love them:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

SpAwN_BG said:


> My two CW watches, love them:


The new Aquitaine black is lovely. Wasn't too sold on it when first released, but the black is very tempting indeed. Lets see if I get a bonus at year end!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> I have the COSC LE 5 day and it’s simply amazing.
> 
> Tough choice.
> 
> ...


Beautiful - I really don't know why, but I strongly prefer the older Chr. Ward logo/ placement vs. the current.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ new logo is just the “swish” as they call it. The final logo with name was at 12 which was good. I personally dislike the “logo only” they are changing all their models to now. I liked the name at 12, 9 whatever.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

C65 DiverTimer LE


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks to @jkpa I was able to pick up this C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition!










My original plan was to sell my older ChrWard (black on the left).. Now I've seen them next to each other, I'm not so sure... I'll need to think about which watches I want to keep (I'm limiting myself to 8 in total)

The white wave dial is a little more subtle, especially when there's less light.

I absolutely love the bracelet and micro adjusmtent mechanism - game changer, I wish more bracelets had this. 

Although I do prefer the matte bezel on my older watch - I can't un-notice the lack of symmetry with the 4 o'clock date compared the the day date on the watch.

VERY hapy with the watch, something a little different for me.

Can't complain at the service received from Ward Hoard, either!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sir_Bladey said:


> Thanks to @jkpa I was able to pick up this C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition!
> 
> View attachment 16726443
> 
> ...


what a beauty!! Congrats!! And yes it’s hard to let these go - they’re so good. I still have three MK2 C60s. 👍


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Beautiful piece - the flashes of red really makes it pop, w/o being overbearing. The indices looks like real light-catchers as well!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C1 today. 5 day PR. In-house movement. Stunning build quality. IWC would have been proud to put this out. Get one if you can.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Liking my C60's new shoes courtesy of Bradystraps. I was going back and forth between white and steel stitching because I was concerned the white might be too much of a contrast. I also didn't want to be stuck with something I didn't like (no returns on steel/platinum stitched straps) so I went ahead and got the black with white stitching model - seeing it on the watch, the white isn't as loud as pictures I've seen online suggest. Todd Fredriksen at Bradystraps customer service responded to me questions promptly and professionally the same day, and the strap arrived timely and as expected. So far, I'm pleased!


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Sir_Bladey said:


> Thanks to @jkpa I was able to pick up this C60 Trident Day Date COSC Limited Edition!
> 
> View attachment 16726443
> 
> ...


Congrats! They complement each other well.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

The red on white is hot. I woulda snagged one of those myself but I already have a Sinn 104 w/ white dial and red seconds. If I knew about the CW at the time I’d have gone with that.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@Sir-Guy Thanks again for taking the time. I took advantage of the voucher and very favorable exchange rate to snag this brand spankin’ new for USD 525. Five year warranty and ready to travel the world with me this summer (well three countries). 😎 

I already have the Cream dial proto from which I can swap the bracelet onto the White and having two of the same watch is no problem - I have four CW C60s… when something works, it works.

Now I need new straps!! Blue for sure, probably Grey too and Orange too.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

jkpa said:


> ^^ new logo is just the “swish” as they call it. The final logo with name was at 12 which was good. I personally dislike the “logo only” they are changing all their models to now. I liked the name at 12, 9 whatever.


Completely agree. I actually accelerated my C60 Tide purchase so I could get the "Christopher Ward" at 12 o'clock, rather than the swish logo they plan on putting on all their watches instead. I know this company is an established brand, but most people would not recognize that swish logo. (I for one certainly wouldn't). It's a nice logo, but still not widely recognized. Despite fact that the namesake has left his own company, I still prefer the name.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SigDigit said:


> Completely agree. I actually accelerated my C60 Tide purchase so I could get the "Christopher Ward" at 12 o'clock, rather than the swish logo they plan on putting on all their watches instead. I know this company is an established brand, but most people would not recognize that swish logo. (I for one certainly wouldn't). It's a nice logo, but still not widely recognized. Despite fact that the namesake has left his own company, I still prefer the name.


Yes absolutely. Per above, I just ordered the C63 Sealander in white. Didn’t want to wait until the logo was changed on this model. Not sure I’ll ever come around to “Swish only”.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

DKE said:


> So. Today I wound it a lot (30 turns or so) and it has been running spot on all day. Like within a second for the past 12 hours. Not sure what is going on as i also wound it when i first got it back (just not quite as many turns). But i am quite pleased.
> 
> Is there any reason to believe a well wound watch would run more accurately than one wound simply by wearing?
> 
> Also, i should know this by now but how many turns should i give it to wind it? Can i overwind?


I would have thought so. A fully wound watch has a tensioned spring releasing energy smoothly. A lightly wound watch is much less likely to run as accurately. I bought a watch with a power reserve, COSC certified. It's spot on fully wound. It starts to lose time as the power reserve lessens.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I've got a couple of c7 variants, swish only, which I like. I didn't mind the 9 o'clock placement, but I think I prefer the name at 12. Although I like the c7s, it increasingly seems strange not to have the name at all on the watches. The Aquitaines seem strangely bare somehow. Maybe it's the starkness of the slightly mismatched white swish, where that's the only white feature on the dial. The c7s had applied stainless swishes, with a more complicated manufacturing technique. Time will tell, I think.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Summer 22…


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

US buyers, remember this when shopping at the CW website. *Use GBP as your currency*. GBP 429 is only USD 520 as of today. Quite a bit cheaper than USD 682 it would be by shopping in USD.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Good tip!!


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> US buyers, remember this when shopping at the CW website. *Use GBP as your currency*. GBP 429 is only USD 520 as of today. Quite a bit cheaper than USD 682 it would be by shopping in USD.
> 
> View attachment 16729984
> View attachment 16729985


These guys will be reliant on a banking intermediary to convert USD into GBP and their rates will be pitched slightly higher than spot, partly to ensure that a sudden movement doesn't bring them in below their target GBP level and partly to ensure that intermediary makes a profit. They will not be updating X-rates in real time, and Cable (GBP - USD) has moved from $1.31 in April to $1.21 today, which is a c9% devaluation: one of the things driving inflation in the UK with oil bought in dollars.

That said, if you buy in Sterling, then you are relying on the overnight conversion rates of your credit or debit card supplier, which if it is VISA or mastercard, is typically better than the sort of intermediaries that a retailer would use. So, a good tip and one that I always follow.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Polar Beast LE today


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Ombre for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The CW c60 forged carbon on a Bradystraps sailcloth...a perfect matching!
























---
And I think that having just the logo is a mistake too. 
--
Have a GREAT weekend.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The first real summer in three years deserves a watch to match. Step forward the C60 Atoll Special Edition. An azure-blue, lacquered dial inspired by the atolls of the Indian Ocean. A 40mm Light-catcher™ case that’s waterproof to 600 metres. And a symmetrical layout that brings together our twin-flags logo with lume-heavy indexes and hands. Available as a limited edition of just 350 pieces – so every day can be the perfect summer’s day.






Search results for C60-40ADA3-ATOLL | Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep I’m in!!

Damn - CW has a unique talent for making me buy watches again and again. Just superb designs and of course the quality is incredible at this price range.


----------



## hugecanoli (8 mo ago)

Beautiful watch, but IMO too many colors going on at once. They should have made the date wheel white instead of adding black to the mix of blue, white & red.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Yep I’m in!!
> 
> Damn - CW has a unique talent for making me buy watches again and again. Just superb designs and of course the quality is incredible at this price range.
> View attachment 16733458
> View attachment 16733459


I totally agree...if they ever make a nice mk4 sunburst British racing green dial
with matching green ceramic bezel insert 
(ideally with the Christopher Ward at the 12...
and not just the logo), then I would impulse buy it immediately...
even though I certainly don't need another watch.
In fact, the forged carbon I just posted above was exactly like that.
I saw it and bought it right away. The decision was immediate/knee jerk response.
It really appealed to me...and is now one of my favorites.
Even a great deal on the c60 concept might drag me in. Love the look of that watch.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh heck, I ordered one!

Love the colour, love the twin flags logo, love the dimensions and love the steel bezel, love everything about it. Fingers crossed is as beautiful in the metal!!


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

You guys are killing me. My wife will kill me if I buy another one after just getting one, and that one is a real tempter.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

SigDigit said:


> You guys are killing me. My wife will kill me if I buy another one after just getting one, and that one is a real tempter.


tell me about it...I have 3 watches incoming with this one  I went overboard, and I had a really long streak of not buying anything for months, I even sold a few.

I bought her a bag a week ago so I'm counting on that to calm her down....

EDIT: typo


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> You guys are killing me. My wife will kill me if I buy another one after just getting one, and that one is a real tempter.


The trick is to buy HER something too.
I speak from experience


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

hugecanoli said:


> Beautiful watch, but IMO too many colors going on at once. They should have made the date wheel white instead of adding black to the mix of blue, white & red.


That's a really interesting observation. I was wondering if a white date window would've matched up better too. I guess the fume dial makes the color darker on the outside edge which _might_ make the black date blend in better... these studio pics could be deceiving, perhaps in person it'll look different!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

oh jeeze I wish I didn't see this......


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Fresh meat! I mean METAL. 

The Sealander is in. Just TWO days door/door across the Atlantic. The CW/DHL Combo works its magic yet again.

It's a beauty indeed and it's new friend, the Cream dial, is a perfect match of course. A quick swap to bracelet and it shows how amazing it is. 39mm of sport watch perfection! (Cameo pics throughout of the Creamlander). 














Cream on left, White on right:


Green lume vs Blue lume:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

geokarbou said:


> Oh heck, I ordered one!
> 
> Love the colour, love the twin flags logo, love the dimensions and love the steel bezel, love everything about it. Fingers crossed is as beautiful in the metal!!
> 
> View attachment 16733565


You ordered one, or preordered and bankrolled Christopher Ward?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Adventureman said:


> The first real summer in three years deserves a watch to match. Step forward the C60 Atoll Special Edition. An azure-blue, lacquered dial inspired by the atolls of the Indian Ocean. A 40mm Light-catcher case that’s waterproof to 600 metres. And a symmetrical layout that brings together our twin-flags logo with lume-heavy indexes and hands. Available as a limited edition of just 350 pieces – so every day can be the perfect summer’s day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might as well put their campaigns on Kickstarter. It’s embarrassing. Hey let’s all send them money to make watches and get back to us when they’re done. Making watches is becoming more of a financing game than it is a design proposition.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> They might as well put their campaigns on Kickstarter. It’s embarrassing. Hey let’s all send them money to make watches and get back to us when they’re done. Making watches is becoming more of a financing game than it is a design proposition.


Ship date is mid July, which means that the watches are likely already mostly made (certainly the parts are). They aren't using pre-order money to actually fund production of these watches.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Ship date is mid July, which means that the watches are likely already mostly made (certainly the parts are). They aren't using pre-order money to actually fund production of these watches.


But today watches were in stock, but now you’re paying for what? Forgive me, I may be missing something. Maybe I’m just stupid. I apologize in advance.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> But today watches were in stock, but now you’re paying for what? Forgive me, I may be missing something. Maybe I’m just stupid. I apologize in advance.


It's an LE of a few hundred pieces. If some were available and then it flipped to pre-order, then they must be building in smaller batches and selling as soon as the batch is ready. So maybe half were built and ready to ship and the second half will be done in 2 weeks, so they sold out the first half but they are letting people claim the rest while they are wrapping production of the remainder. Not sure why they wouldn't just wait for the whole run to be complete before putting them up for sale, but when the pre-order window is only a couple weeks, then the watches are nearly done. They aren't using the pre-order to raise money to go and build the watches a-la Kickstarter.

CW also does this with regular production. They build batches throughout the year. When stock runs out, they let people claim a place in line for the next production run and provide an anticipated availability date rather than just saying "out of stock". Basically the same as being put "on the list" by your AD, except CW actually guarantees your place in line.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

So when I ordered mine (like an hour after receiving the email and the listing went live on the website) it was marked as "in stock" and now my order's status is "being prepared for despatch" so I assume I won't wait until mid-July. I think @MX793 is right; they had a first batch ready and assemling the rest of the stock. 










@Robotaz even if I had to preorder, I'd gladly do it. CW have been around for some time now and have proven themselves over and over again and in my humble opinon their watches offer tremendous value for the price they command. I wouldn't feel that I'm bankrolling them or I'm just throwing money at a brand new company on Kickstarter. 

Anyway, fingers crossed it comes next week. I will update the thread with photos once I get it


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Vintage MKII for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The summer sale started today: 




__





| Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double incoming. Two models I’ve looked at for a while.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

$1869 nearly new sounds pretty good.
This model looks very unique and special.
Just not sure about it to pull the trigger:





C60 Abyss SH21 - Nearly New | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Abyss SH21 - Nearly New at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> $1869 nearly new sounds pretty good.
> This model looks very unique and special.
> Just not sure about it to pull the trigger:
> 
> ...


JKPA has one he seems to love. He can give you some feedback I bet. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Couldn’t resist during their sale. 
I pulled the trigger on the C65 Trident GMT
(Pic from the web)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> JKPA has one he seems to love. He can give you some feedback I bet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Indeed. Definitely in the Top 5 CW watches ever. More art than watch. Wearing it today


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Well, it's been 3 weeks since my C60 Tide was delivered. Have to say I am impressed with the choronometer grade movement. It's lost only 7 seconds in 3 weeks.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> US buyers, remember this when shopping at the CW website. *Use GBP as your currency*. GBP 429 is only USD 520 as of today. Quite a bit cheaper than USD 682 it would be by shopping in USD.


Whenever I visit the CW site, pricing defaults to USD - how do you make GBP your currency?


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

geokarbou said:


> So when I ordered mine (like an hour after receiving the email and the listing went live on the website) it was marked as "in stock" and now my order's status is "being prepared for despatch" so I assume I won't wait until mid-July. I think @MX793 is right; they had a first batch ready and assemling the rest of the stock.
> 
> View attachment 16735321
> 
> ...


But as a general thing, I actually think preselling small batches is a sensible strategy for any business.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> Whenever I visit the CW site, pricing defaults to USD - how do you make GBP your currency?


Clear your cache. Go to the website but the UK website (co.uk not .com) and then it should ask you if you want to change to USD or continue using GBP.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Just received the C60 Atoll. The dial is amazing and plays with the light, ranging from a darker blue to a lighter ocean blue. 

Unfortunately no sunlight now, I'll try to take some photos tomorrow under the sun. 

Did my best:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

geokarbou said:


> Just received the C60 Atoll. The dial is amazing and plays with the light, ranging from a darker blue to a lighter ocean blue.
> 
> Unfortunately no sunlight now, I'll try to take some photos tomorrow under the sun.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

What a great color!


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

geokarbou said:


> Just received the C60 Atoll. The dial is amazing and plays with the light, ranging from a darker blue to a lighter ocean blue.
> 
> Unfortunately no sunlight now, I'll try to take some photos tomorrow under the sun.
> 
> ...


Looking good!! Mine is on the way!!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Budman2k said:


> Looking good!! Mine is on the way!!


Pics, or it didn't happen!!..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

What the heck. I’m on a roll. Let’s do one more incoming!

C60 Trident Elite 1000 GMT. Titanium, 1000m WR, Selitta SW330. Chronometer.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Indeed. Definitely in the Top 5 CW watches ever. More art than watch. Wearing it today
> 
> View attachment 16743408
> View attachment 16743409
> View attachment 16743410


It is a beaut!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Thunder1 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen!!..


Supposed to be here Monday so stay tuned!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Budman2k said:


> Supposed to be here Monday so stay tuned!!


I’m still waiting for the dispatch notice…


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

geokarbou said:


> Just received the C60 Atoll. The dial is amazing and plays with the light, ranging from a darker blue to a lighter ocean blue.
> 
> Unfortunately no sunlight now, I'll try to take some photos tomorrow under the sun.
> 
> Did my best:


That looks terrific. Can you post a good lume shot when you get a chance? Seems to be some debate on what is and what isn't lumed on the bezel.

Ugghhh the waiting is killing me. Gonna be a couple more weeks to get mine unfortunately. 😢


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> Indeed. Definitely in the Top 5 CW watches ever. More art than watch. Wearing it today
> 
> View attachment 16743408
> View attachment 16743409
> View attachment 16743410


The bracelet looks darker in the website pictures...gunmetal.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> The bracelet looks darker in the website pictures...gunmetal.


Stock photos probably don’t give the real idea of color. What my pics show is how it actually looks. I love it


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa Also I wanted to ask, it is listed as 16.5mm tall...
do you find it too bulky?
I have the c60 mk3 which is listed as 13.5 I think...and it sits perfect.
THANKS for the help


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

I know everyone has moved on to the Atolls but I just found this thread and wanted to contribute a shot of the Sapphire Sealander LE that I just love.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa Also I wanted to ask, it is listed as 16.5mm tall...
> do you find it too bulky?
> I have the c60 mk3 which is listed as 13.5 I think...and it sits perfect.
> THANKS for the help


IMO it wears fine. Nothing too different from a standard C60 MK2 or MK3. I like a chunker like these CWs If you can wear the regular version, you can wear this.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

samson66 said:


> That looks terrific. Can you post a good lume shot when you get a chance? Seems to be some debate on what is and what isn't lumed on the bezel.
> 
> Ugghhh the waiting is killing me. Gonna be a couple more weeks to get mine unfortunately. 😢


 I can oblige:









There's no lume on the bezel except for the 12 hour marker - just the small triangle lumes up.

Lume was never something that mattered to me so never payed attention or taken it into account in my purchasing decisions haha


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

My Atoll landed.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

geokarbou said:


> I can oblige:
> View attachment 16745302
> 
> 
> ...


So the dots outside of the indices, are they lume plots or reflections on the crystal? I think those are where the confusion is coming from.

Oh I would, and did buy it either way. Even of there was no lume at all I would have bought it 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

samson66 said:


> So the dots outside of the indices, are they lume plots or reflections on the crystal? I think those are where the confusion is coming from.
> 
> Oh I would, and did buy it either way. Even of there was no lume at all I would have bought it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


Crystal refraction of the dial indices.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

starwasp said:


> The new Aquitaine black is lovely. Wasn't too sold on it when first released, but the black is very tempting indeed. Lets see if I get a bonus at year end!


Same, I really dislike it in any of the other colorways, but the black GMT is really nice.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Some of the new arrivals I was waiting for.

C65 Super Compressor
C60 Chronograph


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

Well, it's a buyers market at the moment. I just landed this C63 green GMT, In the UK they are £835, the seller put a five month old one on eBay for £620 or make an offer, and took £500. BARGAIN, and what's more it's mint


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

The bottom fell out recently on those. Not even a month ago I sold one for like $900


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

BumbleBeast 🐝 for today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just in! CW C60 MK3 Elite GMT 1000!

An absolute stunner of a watch! 1000m WR, grade 2 Titanium, COSC certified, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, and of course GMT functionality for tracking more than one time zone. It’s simply gorgeous and feels great on wrist. Huge thanks to Dan from Ward Hoard for express shipping - just 1 day from the UK to the US.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Super Compressor Ocean Blue today


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Onabracelet said:


> Well, it's a buyers market at the moment. I just landed this C63 green GMT, In the UK they are £835, the seller put a five month old one on eBay for £620 or make an offer, and took £500. BARGAIN, and what's more it's mint
> View attachment 16746717


One swell pickup!!...mine says hello!!..


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

Interestingly the white Sealander GMTs have switched to the new branding while the other models, presumably, haven’t sold out of the old stock. If you want a Sealander with the old branding now’s the time. Or look on the secondary market. I’m not your dad.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

The elites also switched to the new logo. I must be an outlier but I like both versions (name and dual flag). Great watches too.


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

DKE said:


> The elites also switched to the new logo. I must be an outlier but I like both versions (name and dual flag). Great watches too.


Nope I’m with you. I have the wordmark versions and like them and wouldn’t be mad if they had the flags instead


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like I got one of the last ones with the wordmark.


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

Thunder1 said:


> One swell pickup!!...mine says hello!!..
> View attachment 16751014


Looks nice on that strap. Has to be one of my favorites now


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

For the 39mm white-dial Sealander GMT, why would the 24-hour hand not be completely orange, instead of about half orange?


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

wpbmike said:


> For the 39mm white-dial Sealander GMT, why would the 24-hour hand not be completely orange, instead of about half orange?


Not sure. But I think it looks nice that way. Maybe otherwise there would be too much orange? Or draw too much attention away from the hour and minute hands.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> For the 39mm white-dial Sealander GMT, why would the 24-hour hand not be completely orange, instead of about half orange?


Maybe because the Rolex 216570 Explorer II GMT also has a half-orange GMT hand? I know it's the black dial variant, but whoever is Christopher Ward's designer probably felt the half-orange hand suited the white dial better. We'll probably never know.


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

My green Aquitaine just arrived from the summer sale.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 Atoll arrived today. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Also got the bracelet in for the Sealander White. Fantastic package - versatility is off the charts. Love this piece.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Atoll is in. Very very VERY pretty watch. Did I say “very”?

It’s a stunner.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Right at home next to the Sealanders


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone have a guess as to when they'll release the 36mm Sealander? I don't know anything about Christopher Ward's usual release schedule.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

askinanight said:


> Anyone have a guess as to when they'll release the 36mm Sealander? I don't know anything about Christopher Ward's usual release schedule.


I heard August. New product is typically available for purchase upon announcement. They don't usually do the months delay between reveal and release you typically see from bigger brands.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

MX793 said:


> I heard August. New product is typically available for purchase upon announcement. They don't usually do the months delay between reveal and release you typically see from bigger brands.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm excited to see what they look like. Hope they knock it out of the park but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Starting a new job today. All remote, I'm West Coast US and the company is based East Coast US. Good thing I have this or I wouldn't be able to keep track of the time difference! 😉


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Seagrass Green Aquitaine


----------



## NationOfLaws (7 mo ago)

MX793 said:


> I heard August. New product is typically available for purchase upon announcement. They don't usually do the months delay between reveal and release you typically see from bigger brands.


Didn’t they just do that with the Aquitaine, though?


----------



## Ralph Baynes (7 mo ago)

I don’t remember model, but here it is.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

[


Ralph Baynes said:


> I don’t remember model, but here it is.
> View attachment 16763432


Beautiful!

That's the C60 Trident Pro 600 MK2 Titanium V1  (phew) lol


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

Abyss


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The new Aquitaine bracelet now uses screwed pins. Not an improvement over the typical pin and collar links, in my opinion. I have more details and pictures on how to adjust in my ongoing owner review here:





Owner review: C65 Aquitaine Seagrass Green


Still less than a day on the wrist but the Aquitaine makes a powerful first impression. The 41mm size and proportions of dial and bezel design are just perfect for my 7.5” wrist. I haven’t sized the bracelet yet (not really looking forward to that) but it looks and wears great on hybrid and leath...




watchaficionados.net














Aquitaine looks and wears great on the bracelet.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sealander Sunday


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Sealander Sunday


Do the orange accents on your Sealander really stand out? More subtle? I've never seen a Sealander in the metal, but both the orange accents on the white model as well as the red accents on the black model really jump out at me in photos. I'd love to see CW expand their choice of accent colors - for example, I think bright blue on the white dial or yellow on the black dial would look fantastic.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

timpaniare4me said:


> Do the orange accents on your Sealander really stand out? More subtle? I've never seen a Sealander in the metal, but both the orange accents on the white model as well as the red accents on the black model really jump out at me in photos. I'd love to see CW expand their choice of accent colors - for example, I think bright blue on the white dial or yellow on the black dial would look fantastic.


the accents are very subtle. Looking at the watch, you basically just get all white. From today as well.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another one…. That’s 6 CWs in 3 weeks. Beat that


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

edit


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C60 MK3 Trident Ombré COSC LE # 136/300 checking in.

MK2 White COSC LE and MK3 Atoll SE on hand to welcome another C60 LE into the family 😉

The dial is the real star of the show here. What a beautiful, vibrant dial, even in this black/gray/brownish hue depending on lighting. Really beautiful. 

🔱


----------



## MarcM2021 (Aug 15, 2021)

I've been itching to order a white C63 GMT on steel, but been holding out until I can say for sure I won't get one with the block text on the dial...I'm more partial to the new flag logo. No answer yet from an email to CW to confirm new orders get the new logo. Can any of you guys say for sure which logo on that model has been shipping as of late? 
Thx!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jkpa said:


> C60 MK3 Trident Ombré COSC LE # 136/300 checking in.
> 
> MK2 White COSC LE and MK3 Atoll SE on hand to welcome another C60 LE into the family 😉
> 
> ...


DUDE...you are starting some kind of Christopher Ward museum!!
One fantastic watch after the next. I love it. How many are you up to now?
I guess I understand it...they are EXCELLENT and great value.
But you make my collection of 3 CW look small.
I got the black, white, and forged carbon.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol thanks!

The latest arrival makes it 12 CWs.

8 C60s…. 😜


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> C60 in 42mm and ceramic bezel would be pretty awesome. I bet they could sell 350 of these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason I didn’t buy an Atoll is I didn’t care for the steel bezel insert. If they had gone either of your suggestions, it would have been an instant purchase.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa HOO HOO HOO! Love it!
And that's a GREAT box for them too.
Dreaming: I would add a c60 mk2 red ceramic bezel insert on black wavy dial,
c60 Concept, c60 Abyss sh21, c60 Tide, c1 Moonglow, 
and maybe the c65 chronograph
...and even that would only make NINE!
Realistically, I might only get one of them eventually...and probably the Abyss sh21
someday when it goes on a 15 percent sale.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa HOO HOO HOO! Love it!
> And that's a GREAT box for them too.
> Dreaming: I would add a c60 mk2 red ceramic bezel insert on black wavy dial,
> c60 Concept, c60 Abyss sh21, c60 Tide, c1 Moonglow,
> ...




The Abyss SH21 showed up in the recent sale as well as Nearly New which was 30% off so watch out for it. The next sale is January


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So much better than the Tudor Ranger and less than 1/3 the price!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> So much better than the Tudor Ranger and less than 1/3 the price!










👍


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

MarcM2021 said:


> I've been itching to order a white C63 GMT on steel, but been holding out until I can say for sure I won't get one with the block text on the dial...I'm more partial to the new flag logo. No answer yet from an email to CW to confirm new orders get the new logo. Can any of you guys say for sure which logo on that model has been shipping as of late?
> Thx!


Today is your lucky day!






C63 Sealander GMT | Christopher Ward


Buy C63 Sealander GMT at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I absolutely love my C63 Sealander GMT (white). I think the watch itself looks best in white but i wear black clothes every day and I don’t like bracelets so I wear on a black strap. It looks ok but I think the black dial would look better. Anyone trade out their white for a black dial? Did you like it better? Regret it? If you have a black dial and are curious about a white dial maybe we could even do a temporary trade?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Matchy matchy Super Compressor Friday


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And the Sealander White is happy to demonstrate total strap monster domination. Love this watch!!


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

jkpa said:


> And the Sealander White is happy to demonstrate total strap monster domination. Love this watch!!
> 
> View attachment 16777401
> View attachment 16777402
> ...


you missed the silver NATO! Lol

Looks great on all of them; my favs are the blue and orangeish rubber straps. I also have the White and your pics give me motivation to find some new straps for it.


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Tybalt said:


> Today is your lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that only the white this far is showing the new logo. I’m waiting patiently for the blue version. Since I already have the “old” C63 Auto in white, I’m thinking the blue with the new logo will be a good addition into my collection yet be also just different enough to not feel like I’m buying the same thing. At least that’s how I am justifying it to myself.


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

mkutch said:


> Interesting that only the white this far is showing the new logo. I’m waiting patiently for the blue version. Since I already have the “old” C63 Auto in white, I’m thinking the blue with the new logo will be a good addition into my collection yet be also just different enough to not feel like I’m buying the same thing. At least that’s how I am justifying it to myself.


Black is also showing it with the new logo (and I am seriously considering buying it). Haven't seen the new logo on blue yet, though.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

mkutch said:


> Interesting that only the white this far is showing the new logo.


I think it's simply a matter of old wordmark C63 GMTs in specific colors have sold out sooner than the others and Christopher Ward are replacing them only when that event occurs. The white is popular (I have one myself) but again we don't don't know how many were produced and what the sell rate was. It is certain all of them will eventually transition to the Swish logo dial, but for now CW is in a state of flux with some colors with one kind of logo and others with the older.

I'm actually glad I got the older center-justified text at 12 o'clock. I prefer it to the new logo but then again this is such a nit-picky issue for watch enthusiasts to get worked up about. I'm fully guilty of it myself. Just ask the Tudor guys about all the hate for the fake rivets on the Black Bay series bracelets...

My advice -- just bide your time. The C63 Sealander is a hit for Christopher Ward and they should be around for quite a few years before the next inevitable update.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Elite 1000 GMT today.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

Those are some slick looking watches, especially for the price!


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Matchy matchy Super Compressor Friday
> 
> View attachment 16777393
> View attachment 16777394
> ...


That is matchy!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The Seagrass Green Aquitaine in its natural habitat.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Man if they swap out the white for orange this would be killer...reverse those colors...have a orange dial white seconds hand tips, 150m/500ft & square dots...including an orange date wheel with white numbers....woot!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

jkpa said:


> C65 GMT today of course
> 
> View attachment 16357500
> View attachment 16357501
> ...





jkpa said:


> C65 GMT V2 for me today (bi-directional bezel and 56 HR PR from the Selitta SW330-2).
> 
> Running at +1 spd and ULTRA smooth winding. Really a nice upgrade with the movement.
> View attachment 16444251


I've really not gelled with the Trident C65 GMT.
Specs wise it's great, build quality is magnificent, bezel action is top notch, lightcatcher is excellent. The movement was -1spd to +1spd and buttery smooth. I even like the leftie wordmark.

What threw me off - and I can never recover from - is the box crystal and more importantly, the black-grey dial. I really found I have an aversion to that dial. In a similar vein I've never considered any Tudor black dial offering seriously.

My wife loved the Steve McQueen look (and provided the support for the initial purchase) so I made her a proposal - I'll size it up for her, and this watch will enter into her collection. There's been precious few watches that she'd want for herself.

Her wrist is quite skinny but I didn't have to take out all links - I was even asked to put one back in. I took back a Chinese Seamaster GMT homage that she's been not wearing to make sure she has space in her jewellery setup.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The new Sealander “colorful” line lands tomorrow. 36mm expected and dials that are yellow, red, green, and blue.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

jkpa said:


> The new Sealander “colorful” line lands tomorrow. 36mm expected and dials that are yellow, red, green, and blue.


Can't wait to see them. I really hope they don't have a date window.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

jkpa said:


> The new Sealander “colorful” line lands tomorrow. 36mm expected and dials that are yellow, red, green, and blue.


Holy freaking sheet! Damn seriously? Oh man just as I thought I was maybe done...ah that's life...Que Sera Sera


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Sealander. Brighter than ever before.

28.07.22


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jkpa said:


> The new Sealander “colorful” line lands tomorrow. 36mm expected and dials that are yellow, red, green, and blue.


I really hope it is 36mm. Because that won’t tempt me. It’s a little too small for me. I pulled the trigger on ordering an Aquitaine last night. Woke up to an email informing me it had been shipped. It’s supposed to arrive on Friday. I sure hope DHL doesn’t mess up on my delivery and the import duties aren’t outrageous.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

I wonder if they will release normal colors (white, black) as well tomorrow, or if it is just the bright dials for now in 36mm? Would love an everyday option in a smaller size.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

jkpa said:


> The new Sealander “colorful” line lands tomorrow. 36mm expected and dials that are yellow, red, green, and blue.


As long as they are under 11mm thick, im fine with that. Nothing like having a small face watch, but have it be 13mm.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

occytron said:


> I wonder if they will release normal colors (white, black) as well tomorrow, or if it is just the bright dials for now in 36mm? Would love an everyday option in a smaller size.


They said there will be 6 colors, so I'd say it's a good bet that of the two we don't know for sure, one of them will be either black, white, or silver/grey. I'm thinking maybe white and black since they're the only other two colors in the Instagram tease.

I found this on the Christopher Ward forum, apparently it's a picture of a couple pages from a magazine Christopher Ward released -


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The 4 bright colors will likely be limited runs. I'd definitely expect black as a non-limited option. The other non-le would probably be white since white seems popular with the 39mm.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

askinanight said:


> They said there will be 6 colors, so I'd say it's a good bet that of the two we don't know for sure, one of them will be either black, white, or silver/grey. I'm thinking maybe white and black since they're the only other two colors in the Instagram tease.
> 
> I found this on the Christopher Ward forum, apparently it's a picture of a couple pages from a magazine Christopher Ward released -


Perfect, thanks for the find! I have been toying with the idea of a Sealander for a while now, even though I know if it is probably too big for me, so these should be just what I am looking for. Fingers crossed for the added bonus of a 18mm bracelet.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

occytron said:


> Perfect, thanks for the find! I have been toying with the idea of a Sealander for a while now, even though I know if it is probably too big for me, so these should be just what I am looking for. Fingers crossed for the added bonus of a 18mm bracelet.


Same. The current one looks really good, but just a tad too big for my taste plus I don't love the date window. We'll see what they do with this 36mm version. 

Don't want to get my hopes up too high though after what happened with the Tudor Ranger a couple of weeks ago 😛


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> Sealander. Brighter than ever before.
> 
> 28.07.22
> View attachment 16788912


I won't get yellow, white, or black...green a maybe(but I already love to death my green alpinist)...Now the red and that light/medium blue could be a real sonofabitch to fight off.....will need my strength going into this one...possibly replacements to my current red and light blue GADA watches which I love to death....


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Double post..


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

36mm, amazing colours!


6 different colours (black and white which aren't shown in the photos below)
36mm
10.75mm thick
42.87 lug to lug
Self-coloured strap included with every purchase

LE of 200 pieces each colour:


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

I was planning on getting a white version, but I am a little underwhelmed, unfortunately. I was hoping for an 18mm bracelet, though I was expecting them to keep the 20mm they already use on the 39 versions. But the main thing that I don't like is that they are so stark. The black and white versions have no accent color like the 39mm versions have, no small pops of orange or red. To me they are just too plain. Also, they are more expensive than the larger versions?!?!? Sure, it's only $30, but you would think that they would be cheaper (though you do get a secondary strap on the colorful versions). Maybe they'll grow on me and I'll grab one when the next voucher comes out, but for now, I'm a solid meh.


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

To be honest, if CW offered these colors in their 39mm size, I’d get one for sure - probably the red dial. 

I have no interest in a 36mm watch, though. 


Cheers!
David


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

So glad it's a no for me...whew!


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

davidholliday said:


> To be honest, if CW offered these colors in their 39mm size, I’d get one for sure - probably the red dial.
> 
> I have no interest in a 36mm watch, though.
> 
> ...


Same. I'm wearing a 38mm Dan Henry right now that never gets enough wrist time because it just strikes me as too small. If they offer that light blue in 39mm, I'll buy it.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh please sell out before these photos make me spend my money...


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Whew, I dodged a bullet here. 36mm is too small for me. 38mm is my lower limit. Smaller than that does not look good on my wrist. There’s a strong chance I would have had to order the red or green if it had been the 39mm size. This is a good thing because an Aquitaine is on the way to me right now. I really do not need to buy 2 CWs in 1 week. Wife would kill me. So, the 36mm size probably saved my life 😆


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

How much cheaper are these compared to the 36mm Rolex Oyster Perpetuals with similar colours?.... these are freakin nice and dressy too


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

If I didn't own these(happily paid $700 for each), I would get the CW green and red...yup..


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

ALMOST went for the yellow but held on… I wouldn’t wear it enough.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

I was hoping for no date, but the date window actually doesn't bother me as much as it did on the original Sealander. It looks more balanced with the rest of the indices, whereas on the original the date window looked to be sticking up a bit too high.

I love these even with the date window. I ordered the green and depending on how it looks in person, I might order the white later on.

The red and yellow are tempting me too 😬


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I really like the new 36 mm Sealanders. i think they nailed it with the colors (except for the date wheels on the bright color versions). The black 36 mm I like much more than the black 39 mm (the red accents make it too sporty to be a true dressy-sport watch IMO. Not sure if I'll buy one, but they are very nice.

I'll be very interested to see if the bracelet will fit both the 36 and the 39 mm C63 case. If someone finds out, please post!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> I'll be very interested to see if the bracelet will fit both the 36 and the 39 mm C63 case. If someone finds out, please post!


According to a post on FB, they will not fit. Someone had already asked CW directly. 

But they might… the C60 Trident 40mm bracelets fit the 39mm Sealander apparently so who knows. But likely the lug holes are different enough that it’s not a direct fit.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

jkpa said:


> ALMOST went for the yellow but held on… I wouldn’t wear it enough.


The yellow looks great but I wonder why they did a black logo on that one instead of white like the others. I think it'd look better with white.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

These dressy yet outdoorsy GADA Christopher Ward watches are proof you don't have to spend Omega or Rolex money for a great decent all around quality watch


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ true not to mention the quality is very high. I have Omegas as well as more than 10 CWs and they’re up there. Crazy value for money which is why I have so many.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Atoll today


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

sandhurst


----------



## Lu1s95 (Jan 13, 2021)

I just want to give huge props to Christoper Ward. I bought a bronze C60 from a fellow member. No papers and no original strap. After ordering the original strap and enjoying if for a short time it developed winding issues. Not having a relationship with a watchmaker, I figured I would just send it to them and be responsible for their service cost. I contacted them and even let them know that I am not the original purchaser but they sent me a prepaid express dhl label and instructed me to send it in for evaluation. Woke up to an email today, they are taking care of it under warranty at no charge. They did mention turn around time is 6-8 weeks but I couldnt be happier with their customer service.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Agreed. Fantastic CS team. Nobody is perfect but they are very very good.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

All this ranting you guys have been doing has started to get to me, so I decided to see what all the fuss is about. I ordered a C65 Chrono on Friday. Hopefully it'll be here soon. It'll be my 1st experience with CW


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeklotz said:


> All this ranting you guys have been doing has started to get to me, so I decided to see what all the fuss is about. I ordered a C65 Chrono on Friday. Hopefully it'll be here soon. It'll be my 1st experience with CW


I think you’ll love it. Fantastic color scheme on that.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> I think you’ll love it. Fantastic color scheme on that.


Yea it does. Ticked a lot of boxes for me. Easily serviceable movement (nice to have on a chrono I think), 41mm w/ 47 lug to lug, 15mm height, that case everybody raves about, 22mm strap, etc. Oh and that really fun dial! I'm really excited to get it. I tried to talk myself out of it, but we all know how that goes. I really have to stop ordering on a Friday though. Adds 2 extra days to the wait.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Anyone got a C63 Sealander Elite? They look great to me but I don’t see many posted here or anywhere else.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

I think they're neat. I'm waiting to see if they revise it with different / more color options, then might grab one myself.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

DKE said:


> Anyone got a C63 Sealander Elite? They look great to me but I don’t see many posted here or anywhere else.


They did look cool. I watched a video reviewing them this afternoon. The problem is the price and corresponding duties I'd have to pay. Kind of gets it a little north of the whole microbrand bang for the buck thing. I've never touched a CW, but I have one on order. Let's see how this one goes and maybe I'll consider down the road.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

CW is not a micro brand. Nearly 20 years since they were founded They sponsor an EPL soccer team, they sponsor a race team and individual professionals in cycling, mountain climbing etc. It’s worth the money. I would not have nearly a dozen of them if it was a micro brand.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sealander Prototype today


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

New arrival - got here about an hour ago. Making sure it runs correctly for 24 hours before removing all the plastic and sizing it. Just wearing around the house today.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

C65 Sapphire GMT COSC LE. The darkness/opacity of the sapphire dial really changes depending on the light.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Threw on a new strap on my C63 for today. Not sold yet on how it looks…. Right now I’m leaning a bit towards “meh”. To me, something just doesn’t work with it?


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

mkutch said:


> Threw on a new strap on my C63 for today. Not sold yet on how it looks…. Right now I’m leaning a bit towards “meh”.
> 
> View attachment 16802023


It looks fine. I have the white GMT version and struggle to find the right strap. It looks good on everything but trying to find what it looks great on. I think it looks great on the bracelet but am not a bracelet guy in general.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Well crap. Just got the bill for duties. $82.12, plus another $135 state taxes = 16% tax rate for a CW shipped to Georgia (USA, not the other Georgia). Glad I used the 10% coupon, but this pretty much ate that up.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Aladave said:


> New arrival - got here about an hour ago. Making sure it runs correctly for 24 hours before removing all the plastic and sizing it. Just wearing around the house today.
> View attachment 16800077


That looks great! You are really starting to convince me to pick one of these up. I like the green as well. Also prefer using white marker vs the faux patina yellowed look on many of the Aquitaines


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

DKE said:


> It looks fine. I have the white GMT version and struggle to find the right strap. It looks good on everything but trying to find what it looks great on. I think it looks great on the bracelet but am not a bracelet guy in general.


Kinda in the same boat. Never have been a bracelet guy so all of my watches are on straps.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Jeklotz said:


> Well crap. Just got the bill for duties. $82.12, plus another $135 state taxes = 16% tax rate for a CW shipped to Georgia (USA, not the other Georgia). Glad I used the 10% coupon, but this pretty much ate that up.


Yup, the taxes/fees combined more than ate up my 150 USD discount.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

🐶


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

New arrival











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sharing a few details of the upcoming Trident mid-cycle refresh that is due out in the next few weeks. This has been shared in the FB group, so don't shoot the messenger.

Thinner bezel similar to the Tide
Thinner case/crystal - under 12mm has been mentioned
"Swish" logo at 12
Date at 6
Nicer bracelet and tapering to 16mm
Arrow at the end of the seconds hand instead of lollipop.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Sharing a few details of the upcoming Trident mid-cycle refresh that is due out in the next few weeks. This has been shared in the FB group, so don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> Thinner bezel similar to the Tide
> Thinner case/crystal - under 12mm has been mentioned
> ...


Thinner bezel as in larger crystal?

Swish at 12, thinner case, and date at 6 sounds great. Are they keeping the overkill 600m of WR or are they going to a more reasonable 300m to save thickness (or maybe switching to an SW300 for thinness?)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not sure on the crystal size or the WR. Looks like the tide has a separate inner insert and outer insert, so maybe that what was meant by that. I'm only relaying what I've read.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

This little guy showed up a few hours ago:


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jeklotz said:


> Well crap. Just got the bill for duties. $82.12, plus another $135 state taxes = 16% tax rate for a CW shipped to Georgia (USA, not the other Georgia). Glad I used the 10% coupon, but this pretty much ate that up.


1st World problems, right?..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not sure on the crystal size or the WR. Looks like the tide has a separate inner insert and outer insert, so maybe that what was meant by that. I'm only relaying what I've read.


Well, I'm definitely interested in seeing what they come up with.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Love my thinner bezel Tide. Made mistake of driving my Corvette wearing it today, top down, sun dancing on the dial, very distracting and dangerous. Was almost tempted to pull phone out and take a pic while driving....then sense prevailed.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 16802864
> 
> 🐶


Dog not impressed, hah! Nice watch.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double incoming! (Pre-order). C63 Sealander 36mm Jura Green – henceforth to be known as the “Teeny Greeny Meany Machiney” and also the Forest Yellow (now called the Teeny-Weeny Yellow Submariney” obviously!) The dials won me over and I know how superb the watch is as a whole, already owning two Sealanders.

Initially having ordered and then canceled the Yellow, I couldn’t decide between the Green and Yellow, so I did the only sensible thing


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow man, TWO!!!! Nice vivid colors.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeklotz said:


> This little guy showed up a few hours ago:
> 
> View attachment 16805221


CW nailed the colors on this one. Great looking watch


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SigDigit said:


> Wow man, TWO!!!! Nice vivid colors.


Yeah the Sealander watches are awesome. Can’t wait to get these in the Fall


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Gonna have to put you in CW Addicts Anonymous!


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Anybody know when CW normally does a sale? Is there a particular time of year?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeklotz said:


> Anybody know when CW normally does a sale? Is there a particular time of year?


$125 off coupons are sent out at least once per quarter. Next one will probably show up in September or October. Sometimes they do a pop-up sale for a single weekend with $125 or 15% a certain model or models, for which they send out an email. Clearance sales are typically January and July (which is where you find the legendary "big" discounts of 30%-50%).


----------



## RS-WatchUSeek (12 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Double incoming! (Pre-order). C63 Sealander 36mm Jura Green – henceforth to be known as the “Teeny Greeny Meany Machiney” and also the Forest Yellow (now called the Teeny-Weeny Yellow Submariney” obviously!) The dials won me over and I know how superb the watch is as a whole, already owning two Sealanders.
> 
> Initially having ordered and then canceled the Yellow, I couldn’t decide between the Green and Yellow, so I did the only sensible thing
> 
> ...


So glad to see another yellow & green love. The Lucerne Blue did not speak to me (it was almost there, but felt something was missing)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

RS-WatchUSeek said:


> So glad to see another yellow & green love. The Lucerne Blue did not speak to me (it was almost there, but felt something was missing)
> 
> View attachment 16807533
> 
> View attachment 16807534


Nice!!! How do you like it?


----------



## RS-WatchUSeek (12 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Nice!!! How do you like it?


I like Yellow. To me it goes well with Denim (Blue OR Black) and Whites / Grays. Though the homage is uncanny, but acceptable for us mere mortals 








Think Monta will have to do for the Light Blues


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

RS-WatchUSeek said:


> I like Yellow. To me it goes well with Denim (Blue OR Black) and Whites / Grays. Though the homage is uncanny, but acceptable for us mere mortals
> View attachment 16807838


Rolex is just as guilty as CW here. Though the CW is closer to the Rolex than the Rolex is to the Halios.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Rolex is just as guilty as CW here. Though the CW is closer to the Rolex than the Rolex is to the Halios.


Halios wasn't the first with a yellow dial. Nor did they even do it before Christopher Ward. CW produced this over a decade ago.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And here is my former 2017 CW.

amazing color.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

This will be leaving my collection soon. Brother just got a new job and figured he could use a nice watch to wear to the office


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

No colours yet 😂


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Look at the price the new 36mm's are selling at ...... You lucky people who bought one ...😉

Guy's _also_ got the check to say it's limited to 200 pieces.

I believe the first tranche may be 200 pieces for each colour. But they're already pre selling the next tranche...


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Gotta have some pretty dainty wrists to pull that one off! My 36mm wearability is dead since I chubbed up!


----------



## RS-WatchUSeek (12 mo ago)

catsteeth said:


> Look at the price the new 36mm's are selling at ...... You lucky people who bought one ...😉
> 
> Guy's _also_ got the check to say it's limited to 200 pieces.
> 
> ...


Other colors are still available to pre-order 🙌


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

RS-WatchUSeek said:


> So glad to see another yellow & green love. The Lucerne Blue did not speak to me (it was almost there, but felt something was missing)
> 
> View attachment 16807533
> 
> View attachment 16807534


Stunning! 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

What model is the white dial GMT with the stainless rotating bezel? I saw it on a popular YT review channel, but I don't see it on the CW website- only the fixed EII-style one.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anthropocene? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anthropocene?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Don't those have a black bezel insert?

The only GMT with a rotating steel bezel I can think of is the C65, but that didn't come in white. Unless this was older.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Don't those have a black bezel insert?
> 
> The only GMT with a rotating steel bezel I can think of is the C65, but that didn't come in white. Unless this was older.


Yeah it’s the C60 Anthropocene. 42 mm, bi-directional rotating bezel. Selitta SW330-2 with 56 HR PR


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Here it is






C60 Anthropocene GMT | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Anthropocene GMT at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Yeah it’s the C60 Anthropocene. 42 mm, bi-directional rotating bezel. Selitta SW330-2 with 56 HR PR


But doesn't that have a black ceramic bezel? Or did they release one in steel?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

They did not

the only one with the GMT steel bezel is the c65 and that bezel doesn’t rotate.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Question: my C65 chrono has a bit of play/slop in the bezel. Are all CW's with bezels like this?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^no.

Actually the C65 GMT did have a steel bezel that rotated BUT the dial was black or blue.
The white dial version of that watch had a black bezel only.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Both here


----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

jkpa said:


> ^no.
> 
> Actually the C65 GMT did have a steel bezel that rotated BUT the dial was black or blue.
> The white dial version of that watch had a black bezel only.


Oh yes correct- it was a black dial. Here’s the thumbnail from the YT video, is it out of production?


----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

(Corrected)


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

kevintari said:


> Oh yes correct- it was a black dial. Here’s the thumbnail from the YT video, is it out of production?


That was the old C65. It was discontinued and replaced this year with the newer C65 "Aquitaine" models, which look very different. Might be able to find one of the old ones at their January clearance sale. Recently discontinued models frequently turn up in those sales at heavy discount.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah discontinued per above


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Our CW Aficionados group on Facebook is currently working on a bespoke LE of the C60. Dial and accent color ( somewhere in between orange and yellow for the dial and light/turquoise blue fo the accents) and swish logo are set and still working on some of the details like group branding, dial treatment, date position and case back. Quite a good response so far and 100 group members who are very interested in buying one of these.

We may wait until the C60 300 comes out in about 3 weeks and see if we want to use the current or new design. Check out our group if you want to be part of the design discussions and latest news.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just received yesterday 










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I love seeing the evolution of CW models over the years; I really appreciate that they tweak and improve the details generation after generation and don't start from scratch (_cough_ IWC Aquatimer _cough_).


----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

Do you consider CW a luxury watch brand?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I was wondering, has anyone here had reservations about the Trident seconds hand only to be not as bothered by it? The c63 on paper is perfect for me besides that one feature.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

jam3s121 said:


> I was wondering, has anyone here had reservations about the Trident seconds hand only to be not as bothered by it? The c63 on paper is perfect for me besides that one feature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I kind of like it, It's one of the things that makes CW unique.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Nope

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Jeklotz said:


> I kind of like it, It's one of the things that makes CW unique.


I totally get that, but for me it just looks out of place most of the time. I know some people probably bought it just because of that feature. I'm wondering if it was not love at first sight for anyone and it grew on them.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> I was wondering, has anyone here had reservations about the Trident seconds hand only to be not as bothered by it? The c63 on paper is perfect for me besides that one feature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope. I’m a big fan of the trident seconds hand. Honestly, it’s not all that noticeable - you have to be close up and looking very closely at the watch to even notice it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sealander is on the world tour. This week we are starting in the UK. Some local food classics are a must.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Sealander is on the world tour. This week we are starting in the UK. Some local food classics are a must.
> View attachment 16818182
> View attachment 16818183
> View attachment 16818186


I like the watch, looks good on you. The UK food OTOH, well, let's just look at the bright side, you aren't too far from France or Italy. Just try to avoid Germany.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol the food is just fine. Everything has been great so far. France later today. 🇫🇷 

On the Eurostar right now 🚊


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Jeklotz said:


> I like the watch, looks good on you. The UK food OTOH, well, let's just look at the bright side, you aren't too far from France or Italy. Just try to avoid Germany.


London is the best place to eat food in the world, and the best place to buy wine. for some unaccountable reason probably to do with the quality of the local alternative, you can get the best of the world's food and wine in London: far more variety than anywhere else. Try buying anything other than French or Spanish in a French or Spanish supermarket.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

starwasp said:


> London is the best place to eat food in the world, and the best place to buy wine. for some unaccountable reason probably to do with the quality of the local alternative, you can get the best of the world's food and wine in London: far more variety than anywhere else. Try buying anything other than French or Spanish in a French or Spanish supermarket.


Maybe the abundance of global cuisine is a testament to the quality and desireability of the local cuisine?


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> London is the best place to eat food in the world, and the best place to buy wine. for some unaccountable reason probably to do with the quality of the local alternative, you can get the best of the world's food and wine in London: far more variety than anywhere else. Try buying anything other than French or Spanish in a French or Spanish supermarket.


I must admit some of the best Indian food I've ever had in my life was in London.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sealander on a Paris sightseeing tour this morning.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

MX793 said:


> Maybe the abundance of global cuisine is a testament to the quality and desireability of the local cuisine?


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

My Royal Marines Sandhurst











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Quite a big watch they have here in London 😜


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

The Aquitaine has been screaming for an Artem blue sailcloth strap.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really like this watch









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Still honeymooning with this one!










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Very pleased with my Lucerne Blue C63 36mm Sealander. It's noticeably small on my 7 1/8 inch wrist, but I really like the dial and overall look. My only gripe is that I paid to have the bracelet sized and they sized it to my specifications, but with the micro-adjust fully extended already, so there is no room for adjustment. I've done this in the past with CW and they typically size it so that I have room to go either direction with the micro-adjust. A little annoyed I need to take it to a jeweler to get an additional half link put back in after paying CW to size it.

Will post pictures this week. Very pleased overall with the watch.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

NS1 said:


> Very pleased with my Lucerne Blue C63 36mm Sealander. It's noticeably small on my 7 1/8 inch wrist, but I really like the dial and overall look. My only gripe is that I paid to have the bracelet sized and they sized it to my specifications, but with the micro-adjust fully extended already, so there is no room for adjustment. I've done this in the past with CW and they typically size it so that I have room to go either direction with the micro-adjust. A little annoyed I need to take it to a jeweler to get an additional half link put back in after paying CW to size it.
> 
> Will post pictures this week. Very pleased overall with the watch.


Don't mean to be rude at all, but with a £10 kit from Amazon, adding a new link is about 15 minutes work, and there are plenty of tutorials on youtube.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

starwasp said:


> Don't mean to be rude at all, but with a £10 kit from Amazon, adding a new link is about 15 minutes work, and there are plenty of tutorials on youtube.


The new 36s and the Aquitaine have a new bracelet with double screws rather than pins/collars, so unfortunately it’s a bit more of a pain to do it yourself.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sealander tackling vacation laundry duties with a late 80s GE washing machine. It’s pretty awesome and seems to work just as well as the new fancy machines LOL.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jkpa said:


> The new 36s and the Aquitaine have a new bracelet with double screws rather than pins/collars, so unfortunately it’s a bit more of a pain to do it yourself.


I sized my Aquitaine last week. All you need is a screwdriver, tweezers, and a double ended screw removing tool block. About $10 for the block. Double Ended Screw Removing Tool Block


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Word is the midcycle refresh (v3.5) of the Trident will debut next Thursday morning 8/25.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Aladave said:


> I sized my Aquitaine last week. All you need is a screwdriver, tweezers, and a double ended screw removing tool block. About $10 for the block. Double Ended Screw Removing Tool Block


excellent. I’m expecting a 36 next month


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Word is the midcycle refresh (v3.5) of the Trident will debut next Thursday morning 8/25.


Is the Mk 3 discontinued all together? 
I noted there weren’t any blue on the website.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Is the Mk 3 discontinued all together?
> I noted there weren’t any blue on the website.


My guess is they switched production to the updated model and are letting the old sell out. If blues aren't on the site anymore, I'd take it to mean they are sold out. I have to imagine the new model will be available in blue, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Apparently it will be 300m WR, so it will be a new Trident Pro 300 (vs 600).


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there any more info on the new version? Is it anticipated the 300M will reduce the height a bit?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Is there any more info on the new version? Is it anticipated the 300M will reduce the height a bit?


Yes, this is what has been "leaked" to this point.

Thinner bezel similar to the Tide (not sure if that means 2 piece insert like the Tide or what)
Thinner case/crystal - under 12mm has been mentioned (300m WR now confirmed it appears)
"Swish" logo at 12
Date at 6
Nicer bracelet and tapering to 16mm
Arrow at the end of the seconds hand instead of lollipop.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you sir. 

Interesting upgrades. Curious to see how it all looks. Not sure I prefer the thinner bezel. 
Hopefully the seconds hand arrow won't be too small to not be functional.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

starwasp said:


> Don't mean to be rude at all, but with a £10 kit from Amazon, adding a new link is about 15 minutes work, and there are plenty of tutorials on youtube.


Two reasons. One, most of my bracelets involve screws and it's pretty rare I even buy something with a pin and collar system anymore. Two, for every post I read about how easy it is, I read another about someone lamenting about how much of a PITA it is to deal with pins and collars. That said, . . .



jkpa said:


> The new 36s and the Aquitaine have a new bracelet with double screws rather than pins/collars, so unfortunately it’s a bit more of a pain to do it yourself.


I did not even look at that since every CW watch I've previously bought has been pin and collars. Interesting. I may have a go at adding the link myself.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jkpa said:


> excellent. I’m expecting a 36 next month


If you use a shoe box lid as your work surface, the chances of losing the incredibly small part of the double screw will decline drastically. I left that part out of the required tools list.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes, this is what has been "leaked" to this point.
> 
> Thinner bezel similar to the Tide (not sure if that means 2 piece insert like the Tide or what)
> Thinner case/crystal - under 12mm has been mentioned (300m WR now confirmed it appears)
> ...


VERY EXCITED to see this. No matter how deeply I venture into expensive watches I always find myself coming back to CW as the benchmark for a quality watch at a value price


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Aladave said:


> I sized my Aquitaine last week. All you need is a screwdriver, tweezers, and a double ended screw removing tool block. About $10 for the block. Double Ended Screw Removing Tool Block


That is really helpful info. Thanks!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ghost410 said:


> VERY EXCITED to see this. No matter how deeply I venture into expensive watches I always find myself coming back to CW as the benchmark for a quality watch at a value price


Me too. The prices keep creeping up, but the value for what you get is still impressive. I really want a white diver from them.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Back to the Atoll today


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

As promised, a few pictures of my 36 Lucerne Blue. Tried to get some variety with the lighting for the dial. Love this watch.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Sealander European Tour continues with visits to the Lady of Fatima church (gigantic world famous religious pilgrimage site) and the Caves of Moeda, an underground cave with 20000+ year old limestone deposits. An amazing day exploring above ground and under ground as well


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New arrival..!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Arrived in spectacular Albufeira, Portugal.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Did anyone get to participate in the preview for the c60 300 today? I missed it.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Ghost410 said:


> Did anyone get to participate in the preview for the c60 300 today? I missed it.


I got a teaser email with a very cropped pic of the dial face, but the link just went to the homepage...where there's no mention of the model update, lol.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

I saw it today. They nailed it with this one. I think there will be loads of positive reviews when this gets officially releases in a couple days.

I'm sworn to secrecy so I can't really discuss the design elements unfortunately, but again I was impressed. 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

i was on. It’s great, I plan to order one.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Very curious to see what these look like. All I saw was the teaser email as well.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with the prior comments, the C60 300 is going to be a huge hit.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

These officially reveal tomorrow?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Was also on the call. It’s awesome. Mega hit for sure. They just keep refining the models. 👍👍👍


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> These officially reveal tomorrow?


Yes. I think 10a UK, or 5am EDT.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

They are visible on the website right now. Absolute bangers: definitely going to buy one...just can't decide which yet!


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Lookin' good!





































Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

C60 Trident Pro 300 | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Pro 300 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com






Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, these look pretty nice. Love the date at 6 and new logo. Love the pop of color on the seconds hand. Love the 2mm thinner case. Love the new bracelet.

Indifferent to the exhibition caseback. I really liked their deeply embossed solid casebacks, but I guess it's nice to see the movement.

Having some mixed feelings on the bezel. It's not bad by any means, but feels a little busy compared to the old one. I realize it's one they've used on other models.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

No 38mm on the blue or green?...I still love my v3 blue 38mm Trident..


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

samson66 said:


>


Love the black!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am fairly sure this summarizes the changes to the C60 600 that have created this new line - C60 300

Thinner bezel (looks like 2 pieces with part of it steel?)
Twin flags logo at 12
Thinner (300m WR)
Lighter
Cheaper by $45-$75
Date at 6
Arrow at the end of the seconds hand, colored tip
White/Black/Blue/Green in 40mm and 42mm
White and Black in 38mm (for now)
Bracelet tapers to 16.5mm and screwed links
More micro adjusts in the clasp
See through caseback
Christopher Ward (name) branded rotor


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Man I love that green...if it comes in 38mm....Christopher Ward, they always pull me back in...damnit...will this be CW watch number 5 for me?


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

300x2😂


----------



## JackHenryFord (5 mo ago)

New to the forums here. Recently I picked up a C60 Trident with the white dial from Chrono24. I've liked watches for a long time, but had never pulled the trigger on anything nicer than a Seiko. 

I was blown away by how much nicer it was in person than in the pictures. As I play with my dream collection I'm trying to avoid more than one watch per brand. Pretty sure Christopher Ward is going to be the exception - so many beautiful pieces.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am fairly sure this summarizes the changes to the C60 600 that have created this new line - C60 300
> 
> Thinner bezel (looks like 2 pieces with part of it steel?)
> Twin flags logo at 12
> ...


On top of these things it has:


colour matched date wheels
a bezel with a 0-60 symmetrical countdown, instead of the more usual pronounced 0-15 countdown.
broader hour indices


----------



## nickjust (Mar 12, 2020)

I like that they've put a decent taper on the bracelet. Great looking watch...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am fairly sure this summarizes the changes to the C60 600 that have created this new line - C60 300
> 
> Thinner bezel (looks like 2 pieces with part of it steel?)
> Twin flags logo at 12
> ...


It's similar to the #Tide model bezel. The outer steel ring does not move, meaning that every other click of the bezel will be halfway between minute markers. The indices go right to the edge if the dial. On the 600m they stop just short, with the minute track behind them.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's similar to the #Tide model bezel. The outer steel ring does not move, meaning that every other click of the bezel will be halfway between minute markers. The indices go right to the edge if the dial. On the 600m they stop just short, with the minute track behind them.


Thanks for that information, did not know that. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Love the blue, but why aren't they offering the colored dials in 38mm??


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Watchcap said:


> Love the blue, but why aren't they offering the colored dials in 38mm??


Because it's the least popular size. They have always offered reduced color options for the 38.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Highly considering the white 38mm


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> Highly considering the white 38mm


me too!

For those who were on the preview call, was it made clear if the stated thicknesses are all inclusive? i.e. is the 38mm version really 11.00mm to the top of the crystal?
That would be a pretty neat trick with an SW200 inside


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

All of CWs height measurements are full thickness including crystal in my experience. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Got a 40mm blue on the way. First new CW for me, third overall.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunately the white dials are delayed. Just received this.



> Thank you for your purchase of the C60 Trident 300 - 40mm White.
> 
> Sadly, due to unforeseen production delays of the dials from our suppliers, we have been forced to delay the delivery date of your order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

If anyones looking for a smoking deal on a new Christopher ward, now’s the time to take advantage of exchange rates and vouchers if your credit card company has no exchange fees. GBP to USD exchange rate is 1.16 at the moment and there is a £100 voucher I discovered “100loupe26“. Order off the UK Site and use that code.

Example; on the US site a new trident c60 300 on steel bracelet is $1,050 without discount

Using the exchange rate advantage and voucher code, it’s £608.33 or $707.94


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Ghost410 That's a GREAT TIP...thanks.
The green may be great. The blue may be great.
But I am not looking to buy ANY watch right now.
Something to think about.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ghost410 said:


> If anyones looking for a smoking deal on a new Christopher ward, now’s the time to take advantage of exchange rates and vouchers if your credit card company has no exchange fees. GBP to USD exchange rate is 1.16 at the moment and there is a £100 voucher I discovered “100loupe26“. Order off the UK Site and use that code.
> 
> Example; on the US site a new trident c60 300 on steel bracelet is $1,050 without discount
> 
> Using the exchange rate advantage and voucher code, it’s £608.33 or $707.94


Wow, really? I have been saying if I could get a 300 for less than the magic $800 I probably couldn't resist. Thanks for the post!

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ghost410 said:


> If anyones looking for a smoking deal on a new Christopher ward, now’s the time to take advantage of exchange rates and vouchers if your credit card company has no exchange fees. GBP to USD exchange rate is 1.16 at the moment and there is a £100 voucher I discovered “100loupe26“. Order off the UK Site and use that code.
> 
> Example; on the US site a new trident c60 300 on steel bracelet is $1,050 without discount
> 
> Using the exchange rate advantage and voucher code, it’s £608.33 or $707.94


...wait, are you sure you have the exchange rate going the right direction? 1 pound UK = 1.16 dollars US so I'm not seeing how this gets to the price you are quoting?

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

What would the cost for customs be on $810.00 to US?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Using the above example I can confirm it’s 707 which is below the 800 dollar threshold. Something to consider.
That’s using the GBP and UK website.


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, hope they go by pounds and not dollars.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Just checked and confirmed as well.
Great find, @Ghost410


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Using the above example I can confirm it’s 707 which is below the 800 dollar threshold. Something to consider.
> That’s using the GBP and UK website.





BRN said:


> Just checked and confirmed as well.
> Great find, @Ghost410


I'm an idiot apparently, but I see the watch on bracelet for £850 - coupon = £750 

£750 converts to $869

What am I doing wrong? I go to the UK website, but after I get to the watch itself it seems to automatically go to the US website


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

samson66 said:


> I'm an idiot apparently, but I see the watch on bracelet for £850 - coupon = £750
> 
> £750 converts to $869
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I go to the UK website, but after I get to the watch itself it seems to automatically go to the US website


You might have to delete the cookies in your browser. Otherwise, it'll keep reverting to US.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

samson66 said:


> I'm an idiot apparently, but I see the watch on bracelet for £850 - coupon = £750
> 
> £750 converts to $869
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I go to the UK website, but after I get to the watch itself it seems to automatically go to the US website


Go all the way to the bottom of the page. There you’ll find a tab to change the currency you want to pay with.

Make sure you’re paying in £GBP and use the UK code 100loupe26 and that your CC does not charge foreign conversion fees.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

BRN said:


> Go all the way to the bottom of the page. There you’ll find a tab to change the currency you want to pay with.
> 
> Make sure you’re paying in £GBP and use the UK code 100loupe26 and that your CC does not charge foreign conversion fees.


I did all that but I still see a 42mm Trident 300 on bracelet costing £850 - £100 = £750, which converts to $868 USD


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Are these ready to ship? After adding to cart it says something about pre-order Sept. 10.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

samson66 said:


> I did all that but I still see a 42mm Trident 300 on bracelet costing £850 - £100 = £750, which converts to $868 USD


20% VAT will be removed when you enter a US or other address outside the UK/EU at checkout.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

samson66 said:


> I did all that but I still see a 42mm Trident 300 on bracelet costing £850 - £100 = £750, which converts to $868 USD


VAT as stated above!

after VAT is taken off you get this… £608 which comes out to $704.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> 20% VAT will be removed when you enter a US or other address outside the UK/EU at checkout.


Thanks for clearing this up!! 
I also looked into it for the green 42 on bracelet
and it said 850 pounds...then applied the 100 pound discount, so 750 pounds,
which is A LOT more than the tip said it was!

It must be ONLY AFTER checking out and putting in your credit card info
and U.S. address that it goes down to the equivalent of around $707 dollars (charged in pounds).
This part of the tip wasn't mentioned / was missing.

I might actually get the green one. WHAT shade of green is it? I'm nervous.
Thanks


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

added an Artem sailcloth loop-less strap to my C65.....very comfortable...


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> 20% VAT will be removed when you enter a US or other address outside the UK/EU at checkout.





BRN said:


> VAT as stated above!
> 
> after VAT is taken off you get this… £608 which comes out to $704.
> View attachment 16868375


Ahhhh, ok. That explains it. I didn't know that part. OK thanks for clearing that up. For that price and with the free returns I may pick one up just to check it out.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

oh man ! why did I click on that thread 

CW has always been an intriguing brand to me (used to drool in front of their moon phase, *not* the moon glow though), but the full name on dial was a no go ... well with this latest release they nailed it and the white dial here play nicely with the case.; pulled the trigger on this combination (38mm though, 6.9' wrist):








And thanks to @Ghost410 , got it for a nice 629 USD.

Have to get rid of my Orient FAA02001B9 now


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Ghost410 said:


> If anyones looking for a smoking deal on a new Christopher ward, now’s the time to take advantage of exchange rates and vouchers if your credit card company has no exchange fees. GBP to USD exchange rate is 1.16 at the moment and there is a £100 voucher I discovered “100loupe26“. Order off the UK Site and use that code.
> 
> Example; on the US site a new trident c60 300 on steel bracelet is $1,050 without discount
> 
> Using the exchange rate advantage and voucher code, it’s £608.33 or $707.94


Great tip. A couple of things to keep in mind though:

be sure to use a card that doesn’t charge foreign transaction fees
the exchange rate is NOT what you may see quoted on a financial website or the like. It’s the bank’s rate for the card you are using, and will be a rate more to their favor
for back order items does CW charge your card at time of sale or shipment? If at sale then you know approximately what you are spending; but if at shipment time then you could get a significantly different conversation rate.


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

Just got my customs charge on a $811.00 watch and it was $65.00 from DHL. So 8%.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Exchange rate still favorably dropping. 1.15 now


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mike48 said:


> Just got my customs charge on a $811.00 watch and it was $65.00 from DHL. So 8%.


Was that all duty or did it include handling fees?


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Was that all duty or did it include handling fees?


 $27.75 for merchandise processing
$20.16 for import export duties
$17.00 for duty tax receiver


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost410 said:


> Exchange rate still favorably dropping. 1.15 now


And is expected to drop a bit further. Awful for those in the UK, great for us Stateside.


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)

BRN said:


> And is expected to drop a bit further. Awful for those in the UK, great for us Stateside.


If in the states is it better to buy on the CW website using pounds or change it to US?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Mike48 said:


> If in the states is it better to buy on the CW website using pounds or change it to US?


If you follow the chat in the last page you’ll see that it’s better for us stateside to purchase on the UK site and in £GBP.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Unfortunately I placed an order for the 38 C60 300m on bracelet in GBP back in late August. 1.18 conversion rate...$780....

Hopefully not to much additional fees. No notification yet from DHL, though the watch has shipped and is stateside already.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

You won't have fees since it is under $800.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

I just placed an order for a sealander 39mm. Had to order it on a strap because the bracelet version won't be available until mid December. The GBP thing saved me a few bucks for sure. Thanks to whoever pointed that out. I plan to order the bracelet as soon as they are available again. I really wanted an AT, but I don't wear this style of watch enough to justify the price, so this seemed like a pretty good compromise. Aqua Terra/Sea Lander - get it? Anyway, looking forward to getting it.


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m getting to really like Christopher Ward. 

Great watches for the money.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Unfortunately I placed an order for the 38 C60 300m on bracelet in GBP back in late August. 1.18 conversion rate...$780....
> 
> Hopefully not to much additional fees. No notification yet from DHL, though the watch has shipped and is stateside already.


If you’re under $800, you shouldn’t have any additional fees. If sales taxes bumped you over $800, you will most likely get stuck with import duties.


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> 20% VAT will be removed when you enter a US or other address outside the UK/EU at checkout.


Wow, this is helpful!

On a related note, there should be a warning label on the top of this forum that it may be dangerous to your financial health. I had pretty much passed on a CW watch but now you guys are making things difficult with all these discounts.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Aladave said:


> If you’re under $800, you shouldn’t have any additional fees. If sales taxes bumped you over $800, you will most likely get stuck with import duties.


Nope <$800 all in


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Ghost410 said:


> Exchange rate still favorably dropping. 1.15 now


Favourably from your perspective, mate. Oil is expensive enough, and then price it in dollars, too. We Brits are going to struggle. Along with the rest of Europe: what could possibly go wrong designing a national energy strategy around the concept that foreign tyrants were going to play nicely.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> Favourably from your perspective, mate. Oil is expensive enough, and then price it in dollars, too. We Brits are going to struggle. Along with the rest of Europe: what could possibly go wrong designing a national energy strategy around the concept that foreign tyrants were going to play nicely.


I'm hoping the best for you guys. In the general scheme of things, I don't think it's great for any of us, despite the fact that I can save a few bucks on a watch.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone know if they'll be having an updated Elite GMT? Been an outsider looking in to this model since its release and it's really grown on me. But they seem to be discontinued so was hoping they come out with an updated version of it sometime


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The Elite GMT was discontinued a while ago, probably because of slow sales. It seems unlikely there will be an updated model.

At the C60 300 preview, I asked if there was going to be a GMT version of the 300. Mike had to think about it for a few seconds looking like he hadn't thought about that and answered it may be a possibility. A 300 GMT with a height of 12-13 would be very nice.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

In a similar vein, I wonder if they're going to make an updated C60 Elite 3-Hander that combines the updated branding cues and bezel design with the titanium case and coin edge bezel (and brushed finish) of the current design. Just like they reduced the WR on the base C60, they could do the same on the Elite, reduce it to 600m, and thin the case out. I'd think that would highly desirable.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

CW were featured prominently on EPL post match coverage this morning.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> CW were featured prominently on EPL post match coverage this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious about one thing.
CW has been around for about 20 years, can you tell if it reached public audience? I mean do you think people watching EPL in England would recognize that brand?


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

timpaniare4me said:


> In a similar vein, I wonder if they're going to make an updated C60 Elite 3-Hander that combines the updated branding cues and bezel design with the titanium case and coin edge bezel (and brushed finish) of the current design. Just like they reduced the WR on the base C60, they could do the same on the Elite, reduce it to 600m, and thin the case out. I'd think that would highly desirable.


Indeed. I expect it would be highly desirable


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tybalt said:


> Wow, this is helpful!
> 
> On a related note, there should be a warning label on the top of this forum that it may be dangerous to your financial health. I had pretty much passed on a CW watch but now you guys are making things difficult with all these discounts.


Yeah, this is TRUE for these forums, in general.
If you follow ANY forum thread for a while and see all the great pictures
and read all the happy, positive comments on certain models,
you are very likely going to want to get one.
Try it on Helm, Scurfa, Zelos, Halios, etc. and you'll see what I mean...
at your own risk.


----------



## Tybalt (Dec 8, 2018)

Hmmm, I just tinkered with this trying to buy from US using GPB and I didn't seem to get the removal of the VAT even after entering a US address.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I was watching some YouTube videos on a 39mm Sealander. How would it compare to say the new Tudor Ranger?

Sealander would be about 1200 cad before coupons and Tudor would be about 3k cad.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Tybalt said:


> Hmmm, I just tinkered with this trying to buy from US using GPB and I didn't seem to get the removal of the VAT even after entering a US address.
> 
> View attachment 16874191


Price including VAT is £970 so £808 is without. The Tax is the sales tax for your state (looks like 6%). CW is now required to charge this for a number of US states and doesn't matter in which currency you order.


----------



## Lunchmaker (Jan 18, 2017)

As much as I like my C63 Sealander, I am pretty annoyed that they changed the dial logo (from name to flags) in the same model generation. Planning on selling because of this, unfortunately. I even inquired if they'd offer a dial swap service, which would be nice for those who liked the new logo better, but they don't at the moment and it doesn't seem likely for the future either (though they didn't say it would never happen).


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted before but a company called Premium Fitted Rubber Watch Straps by Triton are releasing rubber straps with fitted end links for a variety of CW models. As someone who loves this look, I'm very much look forward to these being released shortly

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Lunchmaker said:


> As much as I like my C63 Sealander, I am pretty annoyed that they changed the dial logo (from name to flags) in the same model generation. Planning on selling because of this, unfortunately. I even inquired if they'd offer a dial swap service, which would be nice for those who liked the new logo better, but they don't at the moment and it doesn't seem likely for the future either (though they didn't say it would never happen).


I'm a bit in the same boat. I love my black C63 GMT and it's my first CW watch. I'm very very impressed by the quality and how well made it is. I don't mind the name logo but think the twin flags looks much better and gives great symmetry with the date wheel at 6 too. I'm not sure if it's enough to make me sell mine to buy one new (I brought mine used for a good price) but if I can sell and rebuy without losing too much money, I'll definitely consider it

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Pogo247 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but a company called Premium Fitted Rubber Watch Straps by Triton are releasing rubber straps with fitted end links for a variety of CW models. As someone who loves this look, I'm very much look forward to these being released shortly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Pretty awesome! Although considering CW bracelets have quick release, it's a shame these straps have regular spring bars.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Took this guy for a swim in the ocean today. The pic is a bit out of focus but vibe is spot on. What a great watch.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> In a similar vein, I wonder if they're going to make an updated C60 Elite 3-Hander that combines the updated branding cues and bezel design with the titanium case and coin edge bezel (and brushed finish) of the current design. Just like they reduced the WR on the base C60, they could do the same on the Elite, reduce it to 600m, and thin the case out. I'd think that would highly desirable.


I was similarly thinking that this new thinner case (esp in the 38mm size) and tapered bracelet could be the basis for a tremendous retro diver in their line; thinking skin-diver vibes like some of their previous C65 efforts...


----------



## ashisanandroid (Jan 10, 2021)

d2lu said:


> Curious about one thing.
> CW has been around for about 20 years, can you tell if it reached public audience? I mean do you think people watching EPL in England would recognize that brand?


My guess would be not so much, but it is growing They haven't done much broad reach advertising until the past few years I believe - they've ran some ads on the tube and I think a small TV campaign awhile back, but these things take time, money, and appetite (i.e. a brand might not deem it worth the investment). From memory, most of their earlier ads were targeted digital ads and PR.

You can see here their search volume compared to longines (just a random benchmark) https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today 5-y&geo=GB&q=/m/02qwrvp,/m/07q5td

The good thing about their sponsorship on the Premier League is they'll be reaching a largely young, male audience week after week. That will definitely help them and that chart should trend up.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Lunchmaker said:


> As much as I like my C63 Sealander, I am pretty annoyed that they changed the dial logo (from name to flags) in the same model generation.


I bought my C63 GMT when I did because of a preference for the namemark instead of the Swish. I had heard Mike France announce on a podcast that all watch dials will be transitioning over to the Swish so I felt it was time to make the purchase before the namemark white dials were sold out.

I actually have no issue with the Swish (just a preference for the center-justified name at 12 o'clock) and I'm hoping that it ends the constant bickering in forums and Youtube comments about the logo, its placement, and the fact that it has changed several times over the lifetime of the brand. Future watches I buy from CW will have the Swish and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Lunchmaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> I bought my C63 GMT when I did because of a preference for the namemark instead of the Swish. I had heard Mike France announce on a podcast that all watch dials will be transitioning over to the Swish so I felt it was time to make the purchase before the namemark white dials were sold out.
> 
> I actually have no issue with the Swish (just a preference for the center-justified name at 12 o'clock) and I'm hoping that it ends the constant bickering in forums and Youtube comments about the logo, its placement, and the fact that it has changed several times over the lifetime of the brand. Future watches I buy from CW will have the Swish and I'm fine with that.


For sure, it's all up to preferences. Still a bit on the fence about mine, but leaning towards the flags. I would have preferred buying with the knowledge of what was coming up so soon, however. Probably would have waited for the change... Glad to hear you're happy with your watch!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

I just pulled the trigger on a "named" C63 Sealander model as well - I'm personally somewhat on the fence of name vs. swish - I don't find the name THAT distracting - especially at the 12:00 position, but as they will be phased out in the future, I opted to obtain a current model, vs.post transition. Cant go wrong regardless though I suppose.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lunchmaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> I'm a bit in the same boat. I love my black C63 GMT and it's my first CW watch. I'm very very impressed by the quality and how well made it is. I don't mind the name logo but think the twin flags looks much better and gives great symmetry with the date wheel at 6 too. I'm not sure if it's enough to make me sell mine to buy one new (I brought mine used for a good price) but if I can sell and rebuy without losing too much money, I'll definitely consider it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


On it's own, it was annoying, but it wasn't a deal breaker. I thought I'd wait and see about a dial change even. However, they then also released the C60 Pro 300 and if I was going to have one CW in my collection, that's probably the one. Pretty nice looking watch!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I've never minded the CW name at the 9. I'm currently wearing a black C65 hand wound with the name brand at 9, and I'm much more pleased it's gaining no more than 2spd than where the name is located. I'm used to it there, and it's just part of the furniture if you will. I would rather not have numbers at 12 and 6 either, but that's just another minor detail. 

I don't mind the twin flags at 12, but I'm not sure about the axiomatic removal of the name completely. It's like they are reluctant to actually use the name, and I think that's more to do with the presentation of the name than the name itself. If it is the name itself, they ought to just rename the company, and be done with it.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

En_Nissen said:


> Pretty awesome! Although considering CW bracelets have quick release, it's a shame these straps have regular spring bars.


Yeah, would have been sweet. They mentioned on the Facebook group that there was some engineering challenges with the quick release on the fitted end links. I love the look of the fitted end links on the new Pelagos, this will work just fine as my lower budget alternative! 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Possibly a silly question but is it expected for the exchange rate to be favorable for a while, or this is a new thing and won't last another few days?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Possibly a silly question but is it expected for the exchange rate to be favorable for a while, or this is a new thing and won't last another few days?


The EU and UK energy crisis, recession and ongoing war, coupled with the strong US dollar means that the exchange rate will continue to be favorable for us Stateside for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> Possibly a silly question but is it expected for the exchange rate to be favorable for a while, or this is a new thing and won't last another few days?


Under current conditions and barring some disaster in the USA, it’s safe to expect that the USD will continue to strengthen against the GBP & EUR in the next few weeks. Maybe even months. The war and horrible drought in Europe are the main drivers for this. Neither is likely to resolve soon.


----------



## davidholliday (Apr 4, 2021)

Back to the Bronze Age. 

I love this watch, but the strap is getting rather ratty around the spring bars.










This is my only 22mm lug watch, so I don’t have anything kicking around to replace it with.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Lawrence648 said:


> Great tip. A couple of things to keep in mind though:
> 
> be sure to use a card that doesn’t charge foreign transaction fees
> the exchange rate is NOT what you may see quoted on a financial website or the like. It’s the bank’s rate for the card you are using, and will be a rate more to their favor
> for back order items does CW charge your card at time of sale or shipment? If at sale then you know approximately what you are spending; but if at shipment time then you could get a significantly different conversation rate.


Just placed a pre-order for a C60 Trident Pro 300 and can confirm that you are charged at time of order not shipment, so disregard bullet #3 in my post. Definitely worth ordering in GBP for those of us in the states; saved $140 vs shopping in USD. Thanks again @Ghost410 !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

buy the new blue? tempting.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I am going to buy the new Trident in white on bracelet. I also want to get another strap and I'm torn between the tide fabric and the hybrid rubber. Anyone have any input on which they like more?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> I am going to buy the new Trident in white on bracelet. I also want to get another strap and I'm torn between the tide fabric and the hybrid rubber. Anyone have any input on which they like more?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I’m not a big fan of the Tide strap - I do like the hybrid rubber. But - why buy either? I didn’t. I put my Aquitaine on an Artem sailcloth strap and firmly believe it was the right choice.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Aladave said:


> I’m not a big fan of the Tide strap - I do like the hybrid rubber. But - why buy either? I didn’t. I put my Aquitaine on an Artem sailcloth strap and firmly believe it was the right choice.


I like having the branded accessories and I th ink they thoughtfully match the watch very well. Artem is like 1/3 the watch price


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> I like having the branded accessories and I th ink they thoughtfully match the watch very well. Artem is like 1/3 the watch price


I like branded accessories as well - so can’t argue with your preference. I would go for the hybrid strap.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Aladave said:


> I like branded accessories as well - so can’t argue with your preference. I would go for the hybrid strap.


I just ordered a Sealander 39. It was only available on a leather strap, bracelet version being available estimated December. I also ordered the bracelet separately, that should be available on the 10th. I've read several reviews where they said the leather options from CW are very nice. I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Got my blue 300 in today. Will post up some pics tomorrow!


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

jam3s121 said:


> I am going to buy the new Trident in white on bracelet. I also want to get another strap and I'm torn between the tide fabric and the hybrid rubber. Anyone have any input on which they like more?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have both and use them on my Sealander. Big fan of the hybrid rubber: looks smart and is comfortable. Personally, I found the Tide strap very stiff although it looks nice.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Are the mk 1s and 2s the same thickness as the mk 3s?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> Are the mk 1s and 2s the same thickness as the mk 3s?


The C60 600m Mk2 and 3 are the same thickness. Maybe .1mm different. These are Mk3 C60 300m, which are thinner on account of half the WR.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> I was similarly thinking that this new thinner case (esp in the 38mm size) and tapered bracelet could be the basis for a tremendous retro diver in their line; thinking skin-diver vibes like some of their previous C65 efforts...
> 
> View attachment 16875177


C65 was much thinner already. In fact, I wouldn't be shocked if this was the same case just dressed up in C60 form.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

I may be confusing them with another brand, but I seem to recall that, in addition to the 100GBP/125USD coupons that CW periodically offers, there were also smaller coupons for less expensive items like straps. Does anyone else remember this, and if so know if they still offer it?
Thanks


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> I may be confusing them with another brand, but I seem to recall that, in addition to the 100GBP/125USD coupons that CW periodically offers, there were also smaller coupons for less expensive items like straps. Does anyone else remember this, and if so know if they still offer it?
> Thanks


I bought my first CW in 2017 and have been receiving coupons and vouchers since and don't recall ever seeing one for lower priced items/accessories. They do periodically put straps on sale, but not with a voucher.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

MX793 said:


> I bought my first CW in 2017 and have been receiving coupons and vouchers since and don't recall ever seeing one for lower priced items/accessories. They do periodically put straps on sale, but not with a voucher.


Thanks. Probably confusing them with another brand (or wishful mis-remembering haha)


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

MX793 said:


> I bought my first CW in 2017 and have been receiving coupons and vouchers since and don't recall ever seeing one for lower priced items/accessories. They do periodically put straps on sale, but not with a voucher.


Thanks. Probably confusing them with another brand (or wishful mis-remembering haha)


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Their promo codes


Lawrence648 said:


> I may be confusing them with another brand, but I seem to recall that, in addition to the 100GBP/125USD coupons that CW periodically offers, there were also smaller coupons for less expensive items like straps. Does anyone else remember this, and if so know if they still offer it?
> Thanks


The promo codes for Black Friday were 10 - 15% off everything with no minimum order amount in the past.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Jeklotz said:


> I just ordered a Sealander 39. It was only available on a leather strap, bracelet version being available estimated December. I also ordered the bracelet separately, that should be available on the 10th. I've read several reviews where they said the leather options from CW are very nice. I guess I'll find out soon.


The CW leather strap I have is really nice. I purchased a white C63 GMT when it first came out on the camel leather and have been impressed. I've since moved the watch on but decided to keep the strap


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeklotz said:


> I just ordered a Sealander 39. It was only available on a leather strap, bracelet version being available estimated December. I also ordered the bracelet separately, that should be available on the 10th. I've read several reviews where they said the leather options from CW are very nice. I guess I'll find out soon.


Same. I’ve been fixated on white dials and I legitimately think the CW is my favorite white dial right now in the affordable to mid-range brands.

I ordered it with the black silicone for $680, which will keep it below $800 to avoid import fees and then I ordered the bracelet separate for $229, which is supposed to be in stock 9/20.

The only thing I can’t get a clear answer on yet is if it’s the same bracelet as last year’s Sealander or different. If it’s the same it will have the ratchet clasp and slight taper, which should be good, even though more taper like the Trident 300 would be better


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Received the Sealander Auto today, it’s not love at first sight, but I can see why people like this watch. It’s definitely better looking on a light brown band, but I don’t like leather that much, so I was hoping the rubber black would make it sporty and I was also hoping the band was not a deep black. I can’t wait for the bracelet to arrive.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Our CW Aficionados group is working on a bespoke LE that is based on the new C60 300. The CWA Solaris 2023 in 42mm is a themed watch and is all about the sun, created with input from the group members. There are still a few small details to adjust like the final case back design but we opened the sign-up list for CWA group members who want to join in on this group LE.

Please visit the group for more details on how to sign up. You may be an existing member and have not visited the group lately. Or you may want to join for getting one of these LE watches.

More details and how to sign up:








Christopher Ward Aficionados | Facebook


Welcome to CW Aficionados, the largest FB group dedicated to the Christopher Ward watch company, the brand, people and their watches! Aficionado: a person who is knowledgeable and enthusiastic about...




www.facebook.com












Christopher Ward Aficionados | Facebook


Welcome to CW Aficionados, the largest FB group dedicated to the Christopher Ward watch company, the brand, people and their watches! Aficionado: a person who is knowledgeable and enthusiastic about...




www.facebook.com





These are computer generated images by CW and final color of this matte sunray dial (like the Aquitaine) may be slightly different. Price is the same as the regular C60 300 but no promo codes can be applied.

Design highlights:

matte sunray dial
black swish logo
SOLARIS name on the dial
black lollipop seconds hand with tip in light blue accent color
sun image in the center of the closed caseback


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

starwasp said:


> I have both and use them on my Sealander. Big fan of the hybrid rubber: looks smart and is comfortable. Personally, I found the Tide strap very stiff although it looks nice.


Hybrid rubber is very comfortable and pliable.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeklotz said:


> I just ordered a Sealander 39. It was only available on a leather strap, bracelet version being available estimated December. I also ordered the bracelet separately, that should be available on the 10th. I've read several reviews where they said the leather options from CW are very nice. I guess I'll find out soon.


Sorry for spamming this thread, we need “delete” post option on WUS.

I finally spoke to CS and the agent said the bracelet will have taper 20mm to 16.5mm and I’m sure ratchet clasp too, which is not clear on the accessory page.

At least for me this is great news since their website is not clear and those features justify the expense for me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

acp5533 said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread.
> 
> I finally spoke to CS and the agent said the bracelet will have taper 20mm to 16.5mm and I’m sure ratchet clasp too, which is not clear on the accessory page.
> 
> At least for me this is great news since their website is last not clear an those features justify the expense for me.


It will and will have more adjustments in the clasp than the previous version too. Actually, I might be wrong here. That might have the older clasp if it's coming soon, but whatever is arriving in December likely has more adjustments.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

acp5533 said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread.
> 
> I finally spoke to CS and the agent said the bracelet will have taper 20mm to 16.5mm and I’m sure ratchet clasp too, which is not clear on the accessory page.
> 
> At least for me this is great news since their website is last not clear an those features justify the expense for me.


All CW 3-link ("oyster-style") bracelets have had the ratchet clasp for several years. The question is whether it gets the new, longer version with more adjustment or the original version with 8mm (4 positions) of adjustment.


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

I've this super classic malvern slimline. Hand wound with sellita caliber. Modern diameter (40mm.), very comfortable to wear.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It will and will have more adjustments in the clasp than the previous version too. Actually, I might be wrong here. That might have the older clasp if it's coming soon, but whatever is arriving in December likely has more adjustments.





MX793 said:


> All CW 3-link ("oyster-style") bracelets have had the ratchet clasp for several years. The question is whether it gets the new, longer version with more adjustment or the original version with 8mm (4 positions) of adjustment.



Thanks guys.. I was just trying to get clarity since the accessory bracelet page doesn’t mention taper or ratchet clasp, which is much different than the Trident 300 page where those are noted in multiple places.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yesterday I discovered something odd, and it is likely only interesting to me.

I have a Sandhurst and also a Grand Seiko GMT 9f. The published specs indicate that they are the same distance lug to lug (45.3), but I could never grasp why the Sandhurst looked and wore smaller. I always chalked it up to the dial size, or maybe the bezel markings. Well the dial size is the same, with the Sandhurst ever so slightly bigger. 

So I finally measured the Sandhurst lug to lug. It's actually 43.5mm, not 45.3mm. I know the CW website definitely said 45.3, although they are no longer there and available. And every single review I found except one said the lug to lug was 45.3. One actually measured and correctly reported 43.5mm.

It appears to me that someone transposed the numbers and that's been the facts since then.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> Our CW Aficionados group is working on a bespoke LE that is based on the new C60 300. The CWA Solaris 2023 in 42mm is a themed watch and is all about the sun, created with input from the group members. There are still a few small details to adjust like the final case back design but we opened the sign-up list for CWA group members who want to join in on this group LE.
> 
> Please visit the group for more details on how to sign up. You may be an existing member and have not visited the group lately. Or you may want to join for getting one of these LE watches.
> 
> ...


The ability to join in on this CWA Solaris will close soon and we're ready to send the final order spreadsheet to CW next week. You don't have to be a member or even be on Facebook to join in on this limited edition. All information and how to join can be found here:





CW Aficionados Solaris Limited Edition


This is information about a limited edition bespoke watch for the CWA (Christopher Ward Aficionados group. We want to share this information with others that are not on Facebook and are not a member of the CWA group. This thread will have information and pictures that were shared in the group. I ...




watchaficionados.net





Still working on some case back details and hopefully will have a dial sample soon to show the true color of this yellow/orange sunray dial.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Was 40mm not an option?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

40mm is not an option at the moment. Once we finalize the sign-up for the 42mm, we'll do a poll and see how many people would be interested in a 40mm Solaris. We would need at least 25 buyers. We are currently at 33 for the 42mm.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There seems to have been 3 color variations: orangey, gold, and yellow.
Is the final "winning version" the gold one?
That's a little confusing from the posts at that watchaficionados link.
Thanks


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> There seems to have been 3 color variations: orangey, gold, and yellow.
> Is the final "winning version" the gold one?
> That's a little confusing from the posts at that watchaficionados link.
> Thanks


I understand the confusion. As CW explained, they are actually all the same color but with different level of sunray applied. The orangy one has the least and yellow the most. It is difficult to show the actual color in sunray in a computer generated image.

CW will make a sample dial which will show the real color much more accurately.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> I understand the confusion. As CW explained, they are actually all the same color but with different level of sunray applied. The orangy one has the least and yellow the most. It is difficult to show the actual color in sunray in a computer generated image.
> 
> CW will make a sample dial which will show the real color much more accurately.


Still, there is a question: 
is CW being told to apply the sunray the least (to be orangey),
in between (to be goldy)....which is probably my favorite/preference,
or to apply the sunray the most (to be yellow)??

Thanks


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Price including VAT is £970 so £808 is without. The Tax is the sales tax for your state (looks like 6%). CW is now required to charge this for a number of US states and doesn't matter in which currency you order.


Yup. I got screwed on the state sales tax here in NJ.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

In Biel, Switzerland where the magic happens. It is very close to the Omega headquarters and museum.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

DADIWATCH said:


> I've this super classic malvern slimline. Hand wound with sellita caliber. Modern diameter (40mm.), very comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 16895404


Absolutely beautiful. I love this era CW when they both had a broad range of watches and a strong focus on sophisticated, _understated_, and refined designs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m happy to report the new C63 39mm bracelet tapers to 16.5 like the Trident 300. I’m not sure why they don’t update their product page, but good news nonetheless.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

acp5533 said:


> I’m happy to report the new C63 39mm bracelet tapers to 16.5 like the Trident 300. I’m not sure why they don’t update their product page, but good news nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 16924224
> 
> View attachment 16924225


Does it now have screws instead of pin & collar in the links?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Still, there is a question:
> is CW being told to apply the sunray the least (to be orangey),
> in between (to be goldy)....which is probably my favorite/preference,
> or to apply the sunray the most (to be yellow)??
> ...


This is the final dial color that will be used for production. Slightly different from the posted images before and I think it looks just about perfect.

Sign up for this watch is now closed and should go into production soon after all orders are finalized with CW. We have 34 buyers so a low number but I think it will be awesome.

Edit: There still is some time to join in on this LE. Find all details here CWA Solaris


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Aladave said:


> Does it now have screws instead of pin & collar in the links?


Yes, it has double screws.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

acp5533 said:


> I’m happy to report the new C63 39mm bracelet tapers to 16.5 like the Trident 300. I’m not sure why they don’t update their product page, but good news nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 16924224
> 
> View attachment 16924225


Looks good !
Got this update this morning on my order, pretty exciting ! + the AT on the way too, October seems like a good month so far !


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

d2lu said:


> Looks good !
> Got this update this morning on my order, pretty exciting ! + the AT on the way too, October seems like a good month so far !
> 
> View attachment 16925071


Dang I am jealous! I am waiting on mine that I ordered the day before the full launch. It's a 40mm on bracelet.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Dang I am jealous! I am waiting on mine that I ordered the day before the full launch. It's a 40mm on bracelet.


haha I get the feeling  I feel the same w. the shots we see of lucky new owners.

Also I think I remember bracelet had a longer pre-order window and thought I'd get that hybrid rubber (liked the orange lines too) first and hope for blackfriday or christmas sale to get a steel one.
(got a 40mm case too !)


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Bracelet for my C63 is finally out for delivery.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeklotz said:


> Bracelet for my C63 is finally out for delivery.


I love it, I can’t imagine the white auto without it. I’ve been wearing a 120 (or less) gram Yema for 2 months, so this feels like a tank on my wrist.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

acp5533 said:


> I love it, I can’t imagine the white auto without it. I’ve been wearing a 120 (or less) gram Yema for 2 months, so this feels like a tank on my wrist.


Yea, it's a nice bracelet. Not nice like my Tudor, but the micro adjust is killer.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeklotz said:


> Yea, it's a nice bracelet. Not nice like my Tudor, but the micro adjust is killer.
> View attachment 16925898


Makes sense, I imagine Tudor would be more premium. And pictures don’t do the bracelet justice, it catches light very well.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

acp5533 said:


> Makes sense, I imagine Tudor would be more premium. And pictures don’t do the bracelet justice, it catches light very well.


It's a bit of a pain to resize with the double screws, but doable. It's a well thought out design, with the half links and the micro adjust, I was able to get a perfect fit. And the tooless quick release is really nice. I think some much more expesive brands would do themselves a favor by taking a look at this design and implementing it on their watches.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> This is the final dial color that will be used for production. Slightly different from the posted images before and I think it looks just about perfect.
> 
> Sign up for this watch is now closed and should go into production soon after all orders are finalized with CW. We have 34 buyers so a low number but I think it will be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16924838


Lovely looking watch, just a bit on the thin side for me at 11.5mm tall. I prefer a bit of thickness and my C65 GMT worldtimer (which is a bit thicker) is right on the lower limit of what suits me.

I think you have a winner there though.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

acp5533 said:


> I’m happy to report the new C63 39mm bracelet tapers to 16.5 like the Trident 300. I’m not sure why they don’t update their product page, but good news nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 16924224
> 
> View attachment 16924225


looks perfect. What is your wrist size?


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

DKE said:


> looks perfect. What is your wrist size?


7”


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Edit: found the answer. Coupon expires Oct 31


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

White 40mm Trident 300 on bracelet order dispatched! Expected arrival Friday.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> White 40mm Trident 300 on bracelet order dispatched! Expected arrival Friday.


Wondering though how long will it really take ? Mine says delivery tomorrow when I use C.W. tracking but when I look at DHL's, it's stating 6 of October
I know that were I leave in Michigan, DHL does not deliver and hands pkg to USPS; 6 of October would then make sense. Is that the same for you ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a good point. I don't actually have the DHL tracking number yet. I'll check when I get that. For my area they are usually pretty spot on with it getting here in 2 days (with no duty holds at least), so I am hopeful Friday holds true.


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

Rice and Gravy said:


> White 40mm Trident 300 on bracelet order dispatched! Expected arrival Friday.


Congrats on the new watch! Hope your enjoy it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well crap, I just received the DHL update - Monday delivery. And I'll be on a plane most of the day and not back home until late Wednesday. Guess I'll be waiting a few more days after all.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well crap, I just received the DHL update - Monday delivery. And I'll be on a plane most of the day and not back home until late Wednesday. Guess I'll be waiting a few more days after all.


Both my CW shipments stated multiple days out from the actual delivery date (7 days vs actual 3-4 days). I think they overestimate due to customs.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are new(ish) Sandhurst, Cranwell and Dartmouth models on the website now.






Military Watches | Christopher Ward


Officially approved by Her Majesty’s Armed Forces, this unique collection brings together authentic vintage styling (influenced by forces’ watches of the 20th century) with certified chronometer movements. Designed in England, hand-made in Switzerland.




www.christopherward.com





Subtle changes, and I like what they've done with the Cranwell dial and making it smaller (38mm), but I really think putting the new hands on those watches looks out of place and overwhelms the dial.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> There are new(ish) Sandhurst, Cranwell and Dartmouth models on the website now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall very nice looking watches but I agree with you about the handset. It's not the size of the hands that bothers me, it's the style. I would have preferred some simple baton hands with the hour hand being thicker than the minute. Or a handset like the IWC mark XII. Not a deal breaker but an odd choice.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The old cricket bat hands felt like a better fit.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> There are new(ish) Sandhurst, Cranwell and Dartmouth models on the website now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%. They need to stop putting these hands on everything. They seem to think they've discovered a brand identity with them, but it just doesn't work on the retro styled watches


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My guess is it is mostly a cost cutting measure, and of course keeping to a single design aesthetic too. It's a whole lot easier and cheaper to have one set of hands across the brand, but in this case they don't work well IMO.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Right now I still am very happy I own this one...the lume is an improvement on the new one...otherwise meh...price went up a bit too I see...older version is much more of a clean design and more refined with the thinner numerals font and hands..


----------



## Model_Citizen (Jun 3, 2020)

I much prefer the dial on the new Sandhurst but the hands aren't quite there for me. People always complain that CW lack a "brand identity" and "cohesive design language" but I feel they've done really well in that regard over the last 3-5 years, they can allow themselves more than one handset! (I'm glad there's no trident seconds, that should be dropped from the Sealander too). Overall not a bad reboot of the line.

edit: I've stared at it longer and the hands are growing on me, but if the C65 Chronograph gets this treatment it will be ruined.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

The new Dartmouth I think is a looker, but I'd be curious to see how the lume looks IRL. That's my only real concern there, in some photos it looks kinda stone ground mustardy which I don't think is suuuper attractive.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just arrived about an hour ago. Still kicking myself for not getting one of these new direct from CW when I had the chance - I wasn't sure yet how I felt about the flag only logo, and I'm not normally a huge fan of red accents on blue watches. By the time I decided maybe I wanted one after all, they were gone. Definitely better late than never. It's more the paying over MSRP for it that stings.

My second ever CW, and first diver from them. As with my C63 Sealander, it just oozes quality. Crown action is excellent, the bezel is rock solid with just a teeny bit of play, and the finishing is first rate for the money. I have owned a ton of watches in this price class, and this easily beats my Zodiacs and Seikos in terms of how the watch feels to operate. I think it's right there with my Oris D65.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> There are new(ish) Sandhurst, Cranwell and Dartmouth models on the website now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Re: the Sandhurst, all they really needed to do was update the CW with the new branding, everything else was perfect about the original. These hands are a bit much for this watch. Maybe I'll come around to them, but I'm not chomping at the bit to add this to the collection just yet. I also prefer the previous font used for the numerals, but perhaps this change was required for greater luminosity?


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

After a couple of head fakes from DHL (it was “out for delivery” for three days), this just arrived. I like it more than I thought I would. Wears great and feels solid. Just a heads up (and maybe it’s just mine) but the screws on the bracelet are extremely tight. I’ve sized quite a few bracelets and have decent tools, but I quickly punted and brought it to a watchmaker as I didn’t want to strip the heads. He was able to size it no problem but also said they were very tight. The ratchet on the clasp is also way tighter than my sealander bracelet. The bracelet is awesome otherwise.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Lawrence648 said:


> After a couple of head fakes from DHL (it was “out for delivery” for three days), this just arrived. I like it more than I thought I would. Wears great and feels solid. Just a heads up (and maybe it’s just mine) but the screws on the bracelet are extremely tight. I’ve sized quite a few bracelets and have decent tools, but I quickly punted and brought it to a watchmaker as I didn’t want to strip the heads. He was able to size it no problem but also said they were very tight. The ratchet on the clasp is also way tighter than my sealander bracelet. The bracelet is awesome otherwise.
> View attachment 16933967


Yup, same on my C63 bracelet. I was able to size one side and fought with the other to the point I was concerned I was going to strip the screw, at which point I just took it to a jeweler and let him do it for me. They must be using some sort of locktite.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Another note on the bracelet: unlike my sealander bracelet, where to shorten the bracelet with the ratcheting clasp you simply push the bracelet into the clasp; on the newer ones you need to simultaneously engage the “lever” then push, just like when when lengthening where you engage the lever and pull. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> After a couple of head fakes from DHL (it was “out for delivery” for three days), this just arrived. I like it more than I thought I would. Wears great and feels solid. Just a heads up (and maybe it’s just mine) but the screws on the bracelet are extremely tight. I’ve sized quite a few bracelets and have decent tools, but I quickly punted and brought it to a watchmaker as I didn’t want to strip the heads. He was able to size it no problem but also said they were very tight. The ratchet on the clasp is also way tighter than my sealander bracelet. The bracelet is awesome otherwise.
> View attachment 16933967


It looks really nice on the wrist ! Also I agree with what I've read in previous posts, these hands don't like nice on the other models, but here with the bezel and big numbers and indices it really hits the spot !


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Lawrence648 said:


> After a couple of head fakes from DHL (it was “out for delivery” for three days), this just arrived. I like it more than I thought I would. Wears great and feels solid. Just a heads up (and maybe it’s just mine) but the screws on the bracelet are extremely tight. I’ve sized quite a few bracelets and have decent tools, but I quickly punted and brought it to a watchmaker as I didn’t want to strip the heads. He was able to size it no problem but also said they were very tight. The ratchet on the clasp is also way tighter than my sealander bracelet. The bracelet is awesome otherwise.
> View attachment 16933967


It looks great! 


O . said:


> Agreed. Re: the Sandhurst, all they really needed to do was update the CW with the new branding, everything else was perfect about the original. These hands are a bit much for this watch. Maybe I'll come around to them, but I'm not chomping at the bit to add this to the collection just yet. I also prefer the previous font used for the numerals, but perhaps this change was required for greater luminosity?


I didn't realize or notice they'd changed the font until you mentioned it and had to check. Yep, the numerals are slightly bigger and more modern looking. It could be for the lume, but the previous version had decent lume already.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

My two ocean blue divers. The C60 really looks fantastic on leather. I'm still definitely a Zodiac fan, but you can see how much more complex the C60 case is in design and finishing than Zodiac's pretty basic case design. Bezel action on both is very good, with the CW being a bit firmer. Crowns though are night/day. Zodiac crown action has always been lousy, and comparing them side by side, it's not even a contest.

The CW's MSRP was about half that of the Zodiac, and there's really nothing that you're getting for all that extra cash. I just wish CW would be a little more adventurous with its dial designs and colors. That's one thing that Zodiac trounces them on. I can't imagine CW doing something like the Zodiac Watermelon. The various Ombre scratched dial models are "fine," but it seems like they were mostly restricted to bronze cases which I have less than zero interest in. The Atoll was the first Trident color choice that actually made me want to buy one.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

I need to get back into CW. It was my first "real" watch and I loved it.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

i never had a problem with the chris ward logo. but i 100% can't stand the new logo. i most likely will never buy a CW with it. it just seems to cheapen the overall package.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> i never had a problem with the chris ward logo. but i 100% can't stand the new logo. i most likely will never buy a CW with it. it just seems to cheapen the overall package.


Let me preface this comment by saying if the twin flag logo stays long enough, I expect I will warm up to it and I will eventually be okay with it.

For now, I feel like a curmudgeon. When I see that twin flag logo on the watches, it looks like a QR code to me. I'm probably the only one that thinks this, so it's embarrassing to even bring up. I feel bad about being critical. I previously didn't like the asymmetry. They fixed that. The new 300m dive watch looks amazing. I just don't care for that twin flag logo (for now). I didn't really care for the "Christopher Ward" full name either (at 9 or 12 o'clock). Anyway, maybe I'll not mind the twin flags logo some day.

To each their own.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

It looks like it was done in 8 bit on a 1982 Atari to me.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

I don’t mind the flag logo, but I’m always shocked companies with professional designers allow designs like this to make it to production. In general, when I’ve seen this happen is when the designers don’t have much of a voice and the design decision is driven non-creative people.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't mind the logo at all. It's a very good looking watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

acp5533 said:


> I don’t mind the flag logo, but I’m always shocked companies with professional designers allow designs like this to make it to production. In general, when I’ve seen this happen is when the designers don’t have much of a voice and the design decision is driven non-creative people.


I couple of years ago I exchanged a few emails with Adrian Buchman who at the time was their head of product design. He's since started his own company. He said that they tried unsuccessfully to make the flags logo raised and applied. This was at the time that they went with the "ghost" logo at 12 on the Trident. My guess is that they continued to try and could never get something they were satisfied with and went with what we see now.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Never had a problem with the 12 o'clock ghost logo or the Christopher Ward at 9....like the fact that the logo placements are rather unique too...Love my 38mm Pro600 Trident...if they do the green pro300 at 38mm I would get it..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I couple of years ago I exchanged a few emails with Adrian Buchman who at the time was their head of product design. He's since started his own company. He said that they tried unsuccessfully to make the flags logo raised and applied. This was at the time that they went with the "ghost" logo at 12 on the Trident. My guess is that they continued to try and could never get something they were satisfied with and went with what we see now.


The flags are definitely tough to implement as an applied, raised element. Easiest might be an embossed plate that contains the entire logo applied to the dial.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> I don't mind the logo at all. It's a very good looking watch.
> View attachment 16935694


Looks excellent. Mine should arrive on Tuesday, black 38mm. I actually really like the new logo and feels like it balances out the text and date wheel at 6. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I couple of years ago I exchanged a few emails with Adrian Buchman who at the time was their head of product design. He's since started his own company. He said that they tried unsuccessfully to make the flags logo raised and applied. This was at the time that they went with the "ghost" logo at 12 on the Trident. My guess is that they continued to try and could never get something they were satisfied with and went with what we see now.


Interesting, thanks for sharing. I’ve always thought the the branding should be 3 stacked rows on the watch.. name in smaller font and smaller logo on top. Just like Tudor Geneve and many other brands, emphasis on small font. I sincerely don’t want to drag this out, I’ve seen it discussed in many places already, but my prediction is they’ll change again.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

drcharlie said:


> Let me preface this comment by saying if the twin flag logo stays long enough, I expect I will warm up to it and I will eventually be okay with it.
> 
> For now, I feel like a curmudgeon. When I see that twin flag logo on the watches, it looks like a QR code to me. I'm probably the only one that thinks this, so it's embarrassing to even bring up. I feel bad about being critical. I previously didn't like the asymmetry. They fixed that. The new 300m dive watch looks amazing. I just don't care for that twin flag logo (for now). I didn't really care for the "Christopher Ward" full name either (at 9 or 12 o'clock). Anyway, maybe I'll not mind the twin flags logo some day.
> 
> To each their own.


not only do i dislike the look but cw loses it's identity with that flag only branding imo. seems like a poor decision on all fronts. sorry, but it seems like an alibaba watch.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Guys I really don't understand the new clasp. Awesome that has option to set micro adjustment in wide range but that's too much so that makes the clasp way too long. The only range it would allow is just a link's length but no more. At least I prefer slim and short clasp.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

TypeR10 said:


> Guys I really don't understand the new clasp. Awesome that has option to set micro adjustment in wide range but that's too much so that makes the clasp way too long. The only range it would allow is just a link's length but no more. At least I prefer slim and short clasp.


I agree, my new clasp for my C63 is a bit long. I don't find it uncomfortable, but my wrist is 7.5", so maybe that's why?


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Agree. The clasp is too long, but my wrist is just wide enough to make it tolerable. I would prefer 2 less micro adjustments for a shorter clasp.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> it seems like an alibaba watch.


nope. It doesn’t.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Jeklotz said:


> I agree, my new clasp for my C63 is a bit long. I don't find it uncomfortable, but my wrist is 7.5", so maybe that's why?
> View attachment 16936959


yeah, imagine it on my 6.2" wrist on a 36mm Sealander. just ridiculous. it's a shame as intended do order watch on steel.
is there any option to try/check a bracelet other than ordering with and without one and send the disliked back?


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Yah that would be a terrible fit, if you’re wrist is more round or less than 6.75. It doesn’t look as big as the closeup picture above though, again meaning on a wider wrist than 6.25.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Personally, I could use 1/4 of the micro adjust in exchange for a shorter clasp. I really only need enough to compensate for wrist swelling. I guess they do it that way to fit over a diving wetsuit? Doesn't make a lot of sense on a sealander.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Good point, smaller clasp makes much more sense on Sealanders. I’m assuming it was a “mass produce” situation or just lack of insight.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Jeklotz said:


> Personally, I could use 1/4 of the micro adjust in exchange for a shorter clasp. I really only need enough to compensate for wrist swelling. I guess they do it that way to fit over a diving wetsuit? Doesn't make a lot of sense on a sealander.


totally agree, 1-2-3 adjustment position would be more than enough. do like the small sealander (or new Sandhurst) but bro, just can't go for steel because of that design flaw.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The newer clasp is only 2mm longer than the old. Old fits with plenty of space on my 6.5" wrist and I don't see 2mm pushing it over the edge.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

MX793 said:


> The newer clasp is only 2mm longer than the old. Old fits with plenty of space on my 6.5" wrist and I don't see 2mm pushing it over the edge.


Surprised to hear that. It really does look absurdly long in pics. But then again, 2mm can be a deal break in other watch dimensions. So I guess clasp is fair game to.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally received it ! Pretty pleased overall with the watch (40mm), strap is starting to break in already.
Sold my Orient Mako II (FAA02001B9) right before getting this one.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Is this really a logo that people wouldn’t like cward to do? Excuse the terrible image quality 😂


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Both the brand name and logo are crap. And least now we don't have to see Christopher's name on the dial anymore.

Just throw both out and start over with something better. Can't be too difficult and only hurts for a little while. Lots of good publicity can only come from this.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Both the brand name and logo are crap. And least now we don't have to see Christopher's name on the dial anymore.
> 
> Just throw both out and start over with something better. Can't be too difficult and only hurts for a little while. Lots of good publicity can only come from this.


Create the first online exclusive, direct to consumer watch company. Build nearly twenty years of brand equity, selling tens of thousands of watches and creating many loyal repeat customers. Establish yourself as one of the premier brands in your field, with a line of watches that routinely get mentioned alongside traditional Swiss brands that have existed for a century. 

Then, throw all of that away, because a few internet cranks obsessively hate the name Christopher Ward for some....unexplained reason. Start from scratch with a new name, maybe something like, I don't know, Tribus. Something anodyne and instantly forgettable like that. Something guaranteed not to offend the cranks. That's sure to be a path to success. 

I'm guessing you've never worked as a marketing manager. Or, considering how effective marketing managers are lately, maybe you have.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Both the brand name and logo are crap. And least now we don't have to see Christopher's name on the dial anymore.
> 
> Just throw both out and start over with something better. Can't be too difficult and only hurts for a little while. Lots of good publicity can only come from this.


I like the logo, simple enough, symmetric, inverse, holds both English and Swiss flags.
but don't the name, being just too ordinary.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

I don’t mind the name, I just wish they didn’t completely drop it. And the more I stare at my MSPAINT design, the more I like it lol.. just need to balance the font size with automatic.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> Create the first online exclusive, direct to consumer watch company. Build nearly twenty years of brand equity, selling tens of thousands of watches and creating many loyal repeat customers. Establish yourself as one of the premier brands in your field, with a line of watches that routinely get mentioned alongside traditional Swiss brands that have existed for a century.
> 
> Then, throw all of that away, because a few internet cranks obsessively hate the name Christopher Ward for some....unexplained reason. Start from scratch with a new name, maybe something like, I don't know, Tribus. Something anodyne and instantly forgettable like that. Something guaranteed not to offend the cranks. That's sure to be a path to success.
> 
> I'm guessing you've never worked as a marketing manager. Or, considering how effective marketing managers are lately, maybe you have.


I don't think anyone is suggesting they change their name, just the logo. The current one looks unfinished to me.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeklotz said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting they change their name, just the logo. The current one looks unfinished to me.


The person I was responding to literally said change their name, and I've seen several other folks suggest dumping Chris Ward entirely, especially now that he's no longer with the company. IMO that's one of the dumbest things they could do. You could definitely make an argument for perhaps an updated version of the twin flags - the Swiss flag is just a plus, but the Union Jack doesn't _really _look very much like their depiction. I get that it's reversed and isn't that clever, but I feel like there's probably something they could do to improve on it. 

It took me a little while to get used to it, but I'm no longer bothered by it at all.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> The person I was responding to literally said change their name, and I've seen several other folks suggest dumping Chris Ward entirely, especially now that he's no longer with the company. IMO that's one of the dumbest things they could do. You could definitely make an argument for perhaps an updated version of the twin flags - the Swiss flag is just a plus, but the Union Jack doesn't _really _look very much like their depiction. I get that it's reversed and isn't that clever, but I feel like there's probably something they could do to improve on it.
> 
> It took me a little while to get used to it, but I'm no longer bothered by it at all.


I agree with you. Changing the name of the company would be the stupidest thing ever. No way in hell would they would do that. It took 20 years to build it. Why would they?


----------



## Model_Citizen (Jun 3, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> The person I was responding to literally said change their name, and I've seen several other folks suggest dumping Chris Ward entirely, especially now that he's no longer with the company. IMO that's one of the dumbest things they could do. You could definitely make an argument for perhaps an updated version of the twin flags - the Swiss flag is just a plus, but the Union Jack doesn't _really _look very much like their depiction. I get that it's reversed and isn't that clever, but I feel like there's probably something they could do to improve on it.
> 
> It took me a little while to get used to it, but I'm no longer bothered by it at all.


FWIW I think the logo depicts the _English _flag, not the _British _flag (Union Jack, which itself is a combination of flags). But I agree they just need to leave well enough alone and I've never had a problem with their branding except maybe the Chr.Ward era. They are a 21st century company and a sleek contemporary logo suits them, not some 19th century crest or whatever.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Model_Citizen said:


> FWIW I think the logo depicts the _English _flag, not the _British _flag (Union Jack, which itself is a combination of flags). But I agree they just need to leave well enough alone and I've never had a problem with their branding except maybe the Chr.Ward era. They are a 21st century company and a sleek contemporary logo suits them, not some 19th century crest or whatever.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16944164


I believe you're right.


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)

TypeR10 said:


> I like the logo, simple enough, symmetric, inverse, holds both English and Swiss flags.
> but don't the name, being just too ordinary.


I like the twin flags too, but for some reason, some of the dials with the twin flags are not symmetrical and some are. The cross on the right is skinnier than the one on the left. Does anyone know why there’s a inconsistency in the printing?


----------



## Model_Citizen (Jun 3, 2020)

acp5533 said:


> Is this really a logo that people wouldn’t like cward to do? Excuse the terrible image quality 😂
> 
> View attachment 16943736


I think a single line of text under the logo would look more complete, either "Christopher Ward" or "C.W., London" or something.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Model_Citizen said:


> I think a single line of text under the logo would look more complete, either "Christopher Ward" or "C.W., London" or something.


You'd have to go to three lines, with Christopher over Ward like the last logo. It's too long for a single line. Abbreviations look weird, which is why I was never that much of a fan of the Chr. Ward one. Also they won't use "London" after the merger with SH. 

I think a stylized CW could work, without the periods. Maybe something like a modernized, sans serif version of the OG logo, without the name.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

scorp713 said:


> I like the twin flags too, but for some reason, some of the dials with the twin flags are not symmetrical and some are. The cross on the right is skinnier than the one on the left. Does anyone know why there’s a inconsistency in the printing?


couldn't be just color distorsion, the contrast of black & white?


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> You'd have to go to three lines, with Christopher over Ward like the last logo. It's too long for a single line. Abbreviations look weird, which is why I was never that much of a fan of the Chr. Ward one. Also they won't use "London" after the merger with SH.
> 
> I think a stylized CW could work, without the periods. Maybe something like a modernized, sans serif version of the OG logo, without the name.


This works great for the text! I would swap out the Cubs logo for the flags if I had a choice.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> The person I was responding to literally said change their name, and I've seen several other folks suggest dumping Chris Ward entirely, especially now that he's no longer with the company. IMO that's one of the dumbest things they could do. You could definitely make an argument for perhaps an updated version of the twin flags - the Swiss flag is just a plus, but the Union Jack doesn't _really _look very much like their depiction. I get that it's reversed and isn't that clever, but I feel like there's probably something they could do to improve on it.
> 
> It took me a little while to get used to it, but I'm no longer bothered by it at all.


If their brand name is such a valuable thing, why would they completely remove it from all of their dials?

Q: So what watch is that you're wearing? It doesn't show a brand name.
A: It is a Christopher Ward!
Q: Oh, nice! Who is Christopher Ward?
A: He is one of the founders of the company.
Q: Cool, he must be an accomplished and well known watchmaker?
A: No, he is just a business man and they didn't really know much about the watch industry when they started the company.
Q: Ah, kind of like Daniel Wellington then. Why did they use his name?
A: It sounded the most British of the three founders.
Q: Interesting.. So he must be still running the company as the main person?
A: No, he left a couple of years ago for unknown reasons. He started a new watch company with his 3 sons.
Q: Great! They must be successful as well?
A: No, the company existed for a short while and went out of business
Q: So why isn't his brand name on the watches anymore and only has that blocky thingy?
A: It's their take on being disruptive. It's called the swish logo by the way. It represents the flags of England and Switzerland.
Q: I thought is was a QR code sticker. Thanks for the explanation, I never would have figured that out myself. Enjoy your Christopher Swish watch!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The flags have been on the bracelet clasps for years and the ghost version on dials as well and they have been trying for a while now to make that the logo (as I mentioned in a previous post, I talked Adrian about it several years ago), even when Christopher Ward was part of the company. I dunno, it seems like a logical progression to me, especially since the namesake is not with the company anymore.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The original guy doesn't have to be still with the company.
It should still say Christopher Ward on the watch, 
because that is the name of the company.
That is what watch you are wearing. Just the logo is NOT enough.
(It's not even cool and raised...even though that wouldn't be enough).
It was much cooler being faint and kind of hidden.
I think Laga Gaga was in a movie recently about Gucci.
The main founder named Gucci wasn't part of the company anymore,
and in fact not a single person named Gucci owns and runs the company.
That is the name that the public knows and loves it by, and it stays with that name.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

This is what they use on the website so perhaps use that for the watch dials as branding. Not having a brand name on your products still seems like a very questionable move. But hey, what do we know about running a watch company.

They did mention that removing the brand name from the dials increased sales for some of their sports/dive watches significantly.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> If their brand name is such a valuable thing, why would they completely remove it from all of their dials?
> 
> Q: So what watch is that you're wearing? It doesn't show a brand name.
> A: It is a Christopher Ward!
> ...


That conversation has never happened.

Here's one that might though. What's a really good diver around $1,000?
CW Trident.
:Looks up CW:
Oh I guess they're not around anymore?
:Buys Longines Hydroconquest:

Ask Lincoln how throwing all of their old brand names in the trash in favor of MKC, MKX, MKT, and MKZ went for them. Nobody knew what any of those stood for, and they bought a Lexus.

Mitch Mason isn't even a person at all. Doesn't matter. Changing their name to some other name would be just as dumb as CW doing it.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

118 pages and we're still talking about logos.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Exactly. It's exhausting.

My 40mm white 300 on bracelet finally arrives within the hour. Yay.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> This is what they use on the website so perhaps use that for the watch dials as branding. Not having a brand name on your products still seems like a very questionable move. But hey, what do we know about running a watch company.
> 
> They did mention that removing the brand name from the dials increased sales for some of their sports/dive watches significantly.
> 
> View attachment 16947960


This would be great too. I’ve seen 3 way better suggestions in this thread than the current flag only logo.

I originally said this is redundant, but sometimes as fans we need to be loud so a brand listens.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think they may only listen to their CW forum on their own website,
or on CW lovers on facebook,
and not here. Hopefully, I'm wrong.
I do think that it should still say Christopher Ward on the watch,
because that is the name of the company.
That is what watch you are wearing. Just the logo is NOT enough.
Laga Gaga was in a movie recently about Gucci.
The main founder named Gucci wasn't part of the company anymore,
and in fact NOT a single person named Gucci owns and runs the company.
But that is the name that the public knows and loves it by, 
and it stays with that name,
for consistency and that's definitely the smart thing to do.

(If I get the Abyss or the Tide, at least they still have the name).


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I think they may only listen to their CW forum on their own website,
> or on CW lovers on facebook,
> and not here. Hopefully, I'm wrong.
> I do think that it should still say Christopher Ward on the watch,
> ...


This doesn't say "Zelos" anywhere on the dial. They seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Davekaye90 You have a point, *but* Zelos ALWAYS did this from the start.
I have FIVE Zelos Swordfish watches.
I think that is the big difference.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really, really like it. The quality for the price is just amazing. Unfortunately I don't have time to size the bracelet until later. I have a window of daylight, time and no rain to cut my out of control yard.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I LOVE this white watch...and wouldn't change a thing!






















Worn with the CW black Cordovan leather deployant strap.

SOOO good, that it made me choose the Omega SMP300 blue,
since I liked the CW white even better than the Omega white...
which is SEVERAL times more expensive.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Agreed - I have the same watch and, although I like the new bezel design on the mk4, I much prefer the red accent of the mk3 over the orange accent of the mk4.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Just posted this in the C60 thread in the Divers forum, but figured I would here too.

I am a Trident C60 Owner again. 

This will be the white dial diver I keep. Some quick thoughts after wearing it a few hours last night and for a bit this morning now.

Dial - layout and visibility is really good. Based on past white CW Tridents I was concerned about visibility of the white, but no issues at all for me. The hands appear to be gunmetal and are a tad darker than the indices, but that may be because there is more surface area. I like the date placement, although it is a little hard to make out the number at first glance, but that is fine by me. It's there if/when I need it. I haven't fully tested it really, but lume is adequate, however that's not a huge factor for me. I like the orange accents but think that red would work well too. The flags logo works well. I was a little concerned that it was not applied, but it looks very nice IMO. 

Case - the light catcher case is fantastic and the thinness of the overall package is great. I like the slightly raised flat crystal. The 40mm is a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist. The thinner bezel looks clean and lines up perfectly, and the thin inside silver portion with minute markers provides a bit more detail there. 120 clicks, easy to use and no back play at all. The 47mm lug to lug is a decent length, but the downward turn allows it to sit very nicely on the wrist, even with the "male" endlinks. My crown logo lines up perfectly horizontally. A nice touch

Bracelet - I was concerned about the taper to 16mm and that it would wear a bit floppy and be less substantial. My worries were unfounded. I love it and don't notice it being any thinner at all. Sizing was a breeze. I had no problem with stuck screws or stripping or anything like that. I removed 2 links on each side and have the clasp down to 1 click from fully closed such that I have room to tighten if necessary and plenty of room to loosen it. Perfect fit.

Clasp - I do not like the new clasp as much as the old. It is more cumbersome to move, but manageable. It is also not as comfortable. Many have mentioned that it is longer, and while that is true by 2mm, I don't necessarily think that is the issue with comfort and getting a good fit. I think the issue is with internal folding mechanism underneath. This piece is about 1mm longer than the old, but does not curve like the old. There is a tiny bit of curve to new, but it's not enough to allow the new clasp to hug the wrist like the old mechanism did. The old version has much more curve. So I can see why some don't like it and can't get a comfortable fit.

Value - It's pretty stunning to me that this watch costs what it does. I got mine for $795 delivered. I am blow away by the overall package, specs and details. Really impressive. Especially compared to what you get from some of the micros for the same price, or even more than that for a Seiko diver. 

My terrible pictures.


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Just posted this in the C60 thread in the Divers forum, but figured I would here too.
> 
> I am a Trident C60 Owner again.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the review. I want that same watch. 

How were you able to get it for $795?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought it the day they went on sale and through the christopherward uk site, and chose to buy in GBP, applied the coupon code 100LOUPE26, and when it calculated the USD price after removing the VAT because I am in the US it was $795. I have not tried it since then, but I assume it's still possible.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I bought it the day they went on sale and through the christopherward uk site, and chose to buy in GBP, applied the coupon code 100LOUPE26, and when it calculated the USD price after removing the VAT because I am in the US it was $795. I have not tried it since then, but I assume it's still possible.


Awesome you were able to do that. If it were $5 more, you'd have had to deal with import duties.


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I bought it the day they went on sale and through the christopherward uk site, and chose to buy in GBP, applied the coupon code 100LOUPE26, and when it calculated the USD price after removing the VAT because I am in the US it was $795. I have not tried it since then, but I assume it's still possible.


Awesome, thank you! Got it figured out. Mine was $721 to my door!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Jeklotz said:


> Awesome you were able to do that. If it were $5 more, you'd have had to deal with import duties.


The declared value for the shipment will be in GBP so customs will convert that to the current exchange exchange rates at time of clearance, I assume. So depending on the current exchange rate, it may push it over US$ 800.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It was under, no duties.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

can anyone suggest an aftermarket steel bracelet for 36mm Sealander? 
don't want to order with bracelet as I really find the clasp way too big. looking for some quality alternative with quite small clasp in jubilee or president version.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe milanese? I do not think you are going to find much that will fit the lugs very well, but if you do go that route maybe something from gekota?


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Maybe milanese? I do not think you are going to find much that will fit the lugs very well, but if you do go that route maybe something from gekota?


Only straight end link plays here. 
Not sure about Gecko's quality, many report found about weak clasp. 
But they have jubilee, president, flat link, milanese for sure.
Do you think milanese matches to sealander style wise?


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thinking about this brand name. It's there on a watch really because it's always been there, and we expect to see it, pretty much.

When you buy an expensive diamond ring, set in 18ct gold, or an expensive tennis bracelet with several carats of diamonds, you have no idea what make it is, and no provenance regarding the diamonds most of the time. Somewhere on the ring or bracelet (in the UK) it will say 750, meaning 75% gold, so 18ct.

If it's assayed in the UK the gold will carry a stamp showing the assay office, a makers mark, and a year letter. I bought my wife a millennium ring which actually had a special 1999/2000 millennium hall mark, but you need a loupe to see it. The marks wear over time, and they are very small, and really unreadable without a loupe. It may come in a nice box with provenance and that helps add value if it's Tiffany or van Cleef and Arpels for example. There's a couple of jewellers in the UK who now give you a certificate card with their jewellery warranting the actual piece, and also providing free cleans when you require, which I think is a great thing to have.

But if someone admires your ring or pendant they won't have a clue about the make or quality of the ring. Without testing they probably won't be able to distinguish a £10000 diamond from a £10 cubic zirconia. None of us do, and we take most of it on trust. Some people even keep the real expensive stuff in a safe and wear a facsimile.

It's the same with many things. Expensive clothing often doesn't carry tags, although inexpensive stuff does, surprisingly. Some items have a distinguishing brand style that helps. Christian Louboutin put red soles on their expensive shoes so everyone knows, but I guess not may ladies have their shoes stolen from their feet.

I don't really see why watches have to carry the marks. Perhaps it ought to be sufficient that _*you *_know it's a real rolex, rather than show it off to the whole world. It might be safer that way. I like a bit of text on a dial, rather than a sterile design, but maybe it's enough that the maker's symbols are just on the reverse and on the box, rather than advertised for all to see.

I'm happy with my several CW watches. I have watches with the brand name at 9 o'clock, brand name at 12 o'clock, and no name, applied logo only. I don't have a favourite version. I just enjoy wearing my CW watches. If they said Trident or Aquitaine or Sealander instead of Christopher Ward that would be cool as well. I'm actually surprised they don't carry the model name but it's not critical - it's just one part of the overall design, and I like the overall design.

*Bracelets. *
As it happens here's a C65 that happens to be on a straight end watchgecko bracelet. I think I bought the curved ends as well, but I don't know if they fit. I think after a week of wearing it you wouldn't even notice the gap, the same as you don't notice the gap with a leather strap. Sorry its slightly out of focus/camera shake.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Watching a Premier League game at the moment (Everton v. Manchester United). Saw the new CW logo on the scrolling sponsor banner and was like “huh, I recognize that logo.” It was promptly followed by “Christopher Ward.” Great advertising choice.

Edit: Loupe: Christopher Ward becomes Everton's Official Global Timing Partner | Christopher Ward


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> 118 pages and we're still talking about logos.
> 
> View attachment 16948325


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Guys, if you ordered a bracelet with your watch, examine it carefully. The C60 Tide I bought this summer had terrible polishing on the clasp and a few of the links. After a PITA attempted warranty exchange with CW and attempt to get out of warranty (because I removed a couple links to size it and removed plastic cling) I finally got a new bracelet. Guess what....the second bracelet also had shoddy clasp polishing. This time they didn't jerk me around and promptly sent a new clasp, which they inspected this time prior to shipping and was fine.

I will post photos and further information under a new thread when time permits. My only gripe with CW I've had. Otherwise it is a fine chronometer.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Autumn colors!


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Well, my reservations about the new handset be damned. I just ordered the new Sandhurst. Thanks to @Rice and Gravy for unintentionally enabling this purchase by sharing the exchange rate hack!



Rice and Gravy said:


> I bought it the day they went on sale and through the christopherward uk site, and chose to buy in GBP, applied the coupon code 100LOUPE26, and when it calculated the USD price after removing the VAT because I am in the US it was $795. I have not tried it since then, but I assume it's still possible.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

O . said:


> Well, my reservations about the new handset be damned. I just ordered the new Sandhurst. Thanks to @Rice and Gravy for unintentionally enabling this purchase by sharing the exchange rate hack!


 You are welcome for the "help". What did that bring the price down to? 

If you end up changing your mind on the handset I may be selling my old version soon.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Recently picked up this C63 Sealander - bonus surprise, it’s manufacture date on the warranty card, just happens to be my birthday! I liked it on the bracelet, (my first CW bracelet, and honestly one of the best I’ve worn - the micro adjust is awesome), but I love it on the padded leather - gives it a bit of depth in my opinion.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Autumn colors!


Normally I chose a watch to match my attire. Never considered choosing one to match the foliage! At peak right now in NJ, by next weekend past peak.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> You are welcome for the "help". What did that bring the price down to?


Just over a couple hundred dollars off the US pricing - $780.48. 👍


----------



## WindyIndy (8 mo ago)

Rice and Gravy said:


> You are welcome for the "help". What did that bring the price down to?
> 
> If you end up changing your mind on the handset I may be selling my old version soon.


I got this same color combo on the black/orange strap for about $567USD using the conversion from GBP to USD and coupon. I also decided I wanted the bracelet as well and ordered it via same procedure, saved about $50 off the price of bracelet on US site.


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hey guys, my new C60 Trident 300 should be here in a few days. Does anyone know the screw size on the stainless bracelet for the 40mm case? I need to be sure I have the right screwdriver for resizing.

Thanks!


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

dacd4134 said:


> Hey guys, my new C60 Trident 300 should be here in a few days. Does anyone know the screw size on the stainless bracelet for the 40mm case? I need to be sure I have the right screwdriver for resizing.
> 
> Thanks!


Just get yourself a set of jeweler's screw drivers. I bought a set 30 years ago, rather inexpensive, and have used them countless times. There will be one in the set that fits the link screws. My bracelet I got over the summer still uses pins and collars. Like I posted earlier, inspect the hell out of bracelet and sure it's to your satisfaction before you size it. CW tried to get out of fixing it because I took a few links out myself (because CW "did not action the resize and the plastic film was removed"). Bottom line, do not size it, and very carefully inspect it AS you removed the plastic film. If you see any defects in polishing, STOP, do not further remove the plastic films, as they are not reusable and they tried to use the removed films as rendering it 'used' and blame it on the customer (my watch was one day old when I noticed the scuffs/bad polishing). One you are satisfied bracelet is perfect, THEN size it. Look at it in various lighting. It was not obvious under dimmer artificial lighting.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A tip to share that you might already know about. I noticed my bracelet and clasp were a bit squeaky. I removed the bracelet (super easy and quick thanks to the QR endlinks) and put the whole thing in a bowl, put a little olive oil in there and let is sit a minute or so. Then thoroughly cleaned it with foaming hand soap. Dried it out. No more squeaks.

Loving this watch. It gains a bit of time during the day or left dial up (+2-3) and then loses about the same if left crown up overnight. That it is accurate and I can "regulate" it that way is an added bonus to how good it looks.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I wish I can hear squeaky, lol. I'm so deaf, I can't even hear when my car brakes are going bad.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A recently arrived C60 Atoll for moi today..


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Anybody want to do a CW swap? 

I have the new 39mm C63 Auto in white (flag logo). It’s an awesome watch, but I’m not going to get close to the price I paid selling it and it’s not returnable since I resized the bracelet.

*








Christopher Ward Sealander C63 Automatic 39mm


Enjoy your new Sealander C63 Auto. I purchased it on 9/9/22 and comes with a 60 month warranty. I can’t find any blemishes as you can see from the pictures. My love of this watch remains, but I decided I need the money more than the watch, it was it a bit more than I normally spend on watches so...




www.watchuseek.com




*


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> A recently arrived C60 Atoll for moi today..
> View attachment 16962402


Wearing mine today. No idea why CW didn't make these a full production model. Teal/aquamarine is a _red hot _color right now, and they easily could sell thousands of these if they made that many.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

got my 300, sized the bracelet, went to put it away, found a fricking DENT in the case (no way was done during resizing). I have it on return for inspection, but i think im screwed. Had i not touched the bracelet and just sent it back immediately would be fine. Was so damned excited though. It really is the near perfect watch. The 20 to 16mm bracelet is the game changers they were missing


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> Wearing mine today. No idea why CW didn't make these a full production model. Teal/aquamarine is a _red hot _color right now, and they easily could sell thousands of these if they made that many.


You're right, of course..it wouldn't surprise me to see them bring out something similar...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> You're right, of course..it wouldn't surprise me to see them bring out something similar...


Yeah I'm sure Trident 300 will be getting at least a few more colorways, and considering how fast the Lucerne Blue 36mm Sealander sold, I have to assume CW isn't stupid and likes selling watches.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

All day today for moi again..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New strap for the Aquitaine.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Wearing mine today. No idea why CW didn't make these a full production model. Teal/aquamarine is a _red hot _color right now, and they easily could sell thousands of these if they made that many.


I’d like to see a C60 with the same dial color - feel like that would be grand slam. I like the color but much prefer a 42mm case, others might prefer a 38 - with the C60, there’s a case size for everyone.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 Atoll 42mm with ceramic bezel would be pretty cool.. I like my Atoll but just a bit too small at 40mm.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> C60 Atoll 42mm with ceramic bezel would be pretty cool.. I like my Atoll but just a bit too small at 40mm.


Not bad! I definitely prefer the 40mm size, but right now at least it seems like "ocean blue" is as safe of a color choice as black. _Everybody _is clamoring for this color.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Our bespoke CWA Solaris will go into production tomorrow! Deadline for ordering is today but can still take orders for a few if there are some CW aficionados that want to join in on this. Payment required at time of order. I can send a PM with more information on how to order.









Can't wait to see this lovely sunray dial come to life.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Our bespoke CWA Solaris will go into production tomorrow! Deadline for ordering is today but can still take orders for a few if there are some CW aficionados that want to join in on this. Payment required at time of order. I can send a PM with more information on how to order.
> View attachment 16973506
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow isn't really my thing, but hopefully this gets CW to consider doing other sunburst colors for the Trident. It's never had that, no idea why.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

They had the C60 Kingfisher with sunray dials. The Solaris will have a bit warmer color going more towards orange than the Kingfisher yellow. More of a Bahama Yellow shade like the Halios Seaforth.

But yes, hoping CW will do more sunray dials for the C60.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> They had the C60 Kingfisher with sunray dials. The Solaris will have a bit warmer color going more towards orange than the Kingfisher yellow. More of a Bahama Yellow shade like the Halios Seaforth.
> 
> But yes, hoping CW will do more sunray dials for the C60.


Interesting, I've never seen that model before. The blue version is lovely! A Trident 300 in that color would sell by the truck load.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I like most everything about this: the size (38mm), the contrast between the hands and dial, the color pop on the seconds hand, the raised markers, the color-matched date wheel, the thin uncluttered bezel, the bracelet/clasp.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have had quite a few microbrand divers over the years and a ton of watches in the $500-1200 range, this new C60 300 blows every one of them away IMO. Its really remarkable what you get for the price. And an added bonus, mine has gained a total of 3 seconds since I got it 12 days ago.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have had quite a few microbrand divers over the years and a ton of watches in the $500-1200 range, this new C60 300 blows every one of them away IMO. Its really remarkable what you get for the price. And an added bonus, mine has gained a total of 3 seconds since I got it 12 days ago.


Any idea which grade of SW200-1 movement they are using? Apparently there are 4 grades, just like the SW200. I was happy to have the chronometer grade (COSC) in my C60 Tide.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> I like most everything about this: the size (38mm), the contrast between the hands and dial, the color pop on the seconds hand, the raised markers, the color-matched date wheel, the thin uncluttered bezel, the bracelet/clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16973764


Confirmation I regret getting the Sealander White. I convinced myself it was going to be the most versatile, but now I realize it’s the most boring lol.

Had I been able to see all of these in person, I guarantee I would have chosen this or one with color.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

SigDigit said:


> Any idea which grade of SW200-1 movement they are using? Apparently there are 4 grades, just like the SW200. I was happy to have the chronometer grade (COSC) in my C60 Tide.


What's in my Trident looks like Elabore grade. That's the most common.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

Adventureman said:


> C60 Atoll 42mm with ceramic bezel would be pretty cool.. I like my Atoll but just a bit too small at 40mm.


Exactly!


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Starting with this today.


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> I like most everything about this: the size (38mm), the contrast between the hands and dial, the color pop on the seconds hand, the raised markers, the color-matched date wheel, the thin uncluttered bezel, the bracelet/clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16973764


I totally agree. I got my 40mm in last Friday and haven't taken it off yet. All my other autos have stopped in the watch box from lack of use.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Wow loving that lum shot


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Got an email this morning that my C65 Cranwell is on its way. Excited to see how it looks in person!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

They did an amazing job with the colors on the 36mm Sealanders -


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

askinanight said:


> They did an amazing job with the colors on the 36mm Sealanders -
> 
> View attachment 16977983


Agreed. The gloss dials on these are incredible. Combine that with the 36mm size and the CW bracelet and it's a home run. I liked my Lucerne Blue one so much that I ordered the green one as well. Still waiting on delivery of the second one.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

acp5533 said:


> I’m happy to report the new C63 39mm bracelet tapers to 16.5 like the Trident 300. I’m not sure why they don’t update their product page, but good news nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 16924224
> 
> View attachment 16924225


Ugh. Just received my new C63 39mm and it has the old style bracelet with taper to 18mm and pins&collars. Have reached out to CW to see what is going on….


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> Ugh. Just received my new C63 39mm and it has the old style bracelet with taper to 18mm and pins&collars. Have reached out to CW to see what is going on….


There's probably a mixture of new and old bracelets still in the inventory.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Thoughts about the new chiming watch that CW is teasing on instagram and the forums? Pretty exciting to see, but will prob be too much $ than I am willing to spend for a niche watch.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

Details are coming out this week. Thought can wait a couple days imo.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone have an idea on how the older C65 manual wound watch wears compared to the new Aquataine? The C65 has an awesome case shape and is one of the best wearing watches in my collection and am curious if the aquataine would wear similarly. Thanks

(my C65 below)


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Green ceramic bezel on green vintage oak strap


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

After years of window shopping and really liking what Christopher Ward is doing as a company I finally hit the buy button. The flag logo, updated bracelet, and thinner light catcher case with display back along with green dial "hole" in my collection put this 1 over the top.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

sdiver68 said:


> After years of window shopping and really liking what Christopher Ward is doing as a company I finally hit the buy button. The flag logo, updated bracelet, and thinner light catcher case with display back along with green "hole" in my collection put this 1 over the top.
> 
> View attachment 16997366


Wish they made the colored dials in 38mm


----------



## shasty89 (May 28, 2013)

The blue color on the C65 Aquitaine is several shades darker and deeper than the pictures on the website suggests, and I much prefer it this way. 
The official pics are heinously bad in comparison...

Very satisfied with the purchase so far!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

shasty89 said:


> The blue color on the C65 Aquitaine is several shades darker and deeper than the pictures on the website suggests, and I much prefer it this way.
> The official pics are heinously bad in comparison...
> 
> Very satisfied with the purchase so far!
> ...


That's night and day from the stock pictures on their webpage.


----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

Incoming! 

Just received this gorgeous watch…feels solid and high-quality. Can’t wait to spend some time with it.

Also if you haven’t read the GBP purchase trick, you should- I paid $784 USD out the door delivered to CA!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Does anybody have the Sealander 36mm in white? Any thoughts?
I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

major75 said:


> Does anybody have the Sealander 36mm in white? Any thoughts?
> I'm thinking about getting one.


Don’t blame you so am I 😉


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

C1 Bel Canto Limited Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C1 Bel Canto Limited Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com





Wow did not think they had that planned !


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not for me, but pretty cool that they did something like that. Cool tech, which is good because it's not a very easy watch to tell the time on.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

d2lu said:


> C1 Bel Canto Limited Edition | Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> Buy C1 Bel Canto Limited Edition at Christopher Ward.
> ...


I really like this. Add display caseback and micro-rotor and I could see some British pounds separating from my wallet.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Love seeing CW pushing their boundaries and trying new things. 

It's good that they are coming up with such designs and models.

Now I have to convince myself I do not need another watch. Have already bought the Atoll LE earlier this year.....


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

major75 said:


> Does anybody have the Sealander 36mm in white? Any thoughts?
> I'm thinking about getting one.


I just sold the 39mm for a loss. After owning and wearing it, the white was just too bright and the flag logo didn’t help as it continued the very boring design. The watch felt like it had no personality.

I strongly recommend getting something in color, or if you’re set on white maybe size up to the trident


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

acp5533 said:


> I just sold the 39mm for a loss. After owning and wearing it, the white was just too bright and the flag logo didn’t help as it continued the very boring design. The watch felt like it had no personality.
> 
> I strongly recommend getting something in color, or if you’re set on white maybe size up to the trident


Unfortunately, I really dislike that bordered date window in the trident series. Not a fan. It really have thrown it off for me.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

acp5533 said:


> I just sold the 39mm for a loss. After owning and wearing it, the white was just too bright and the flag logo didn’t help as it continued the very boring design. The watch felt like it had no personality.
> 
> I strongly recommend getting something in color, or if you’re set on white maybe size up to the trident


I wonder if the white works better in the smaller size. Less dial.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

MX793 said:


> I wonder if the white works better in the smaller size. Less dial.


That’s a good point.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I've now had two watches get shipped without the proper customs paperwork that sat at the local DHL facility for a week before CW provided the paperwork. With DHL hitting me with bonded storage fees in addition to the normal customs fees and charges, I'm a little ticked at CW. I don't mind paying the normal customs fee of $90 or so, but $180 on a $900 watch because CW cannot get its act together when shipping orders seems ridiculous, especially when it has happened on both of my last two purchases from them.

I sent customer support an email to see if they will refund the $90.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I've now had two watches get shipped without the proper customs paperwork that sat at the local DHL facility for a week before CW provided the paperwork. With DHL hitting me with bonded storage fees in addition to the normal customs fees and charges, I'm a little ticked at CW. I don't mind paying the normal customs fee of $90 or so, but $180 on a $900 watch because CW cannot get its act together when shipping orders seems ridiculous, especially when it has happened on both of my last two purchases from them.
> 
> I sent customer support an email to see if they will refund the $90.


Yeah, it's hardly as if CW doesn't know how to ship watches to the US. The W&C sheet is not hard to fill out. The bonded storage fees are also a huge PITA, because there's nothing you can do about them. My last import from Japan sat in customs for "reasons," it wasn't even a paperwork problem, and there goes $90 on storage fees.


----------



## azeem.nizam (2 mo ago)

I just ordered a 300. I had the discount code, and got it with the strap to keep it all under $800.
However, since I live in one of the States they collect sales tax for, my total WITH TAX came to $803 or so.

CW listed the ITEM As a whole as $803 on the worksheet, so then I paid almost $80 in import tax. When I asked them HOW can the value the item with US sales tax? The item itself was well under $800 until you add in the almost 10% state tax.

Support says they value the watch WITH U.S. STATE sales tax, which sounds ridiculous.

I have the email thread and I can post the invoices if needed. This seems like a total mess.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

The Cranwell looks like it might be an alternative to the Tudor Ranger (for me), but what's up with the SW200-1 with the date-delete? Is the movement modified, or does it have a (lame) phantom date-wheel?






C65 Cranwell Series 2 | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Cranwell Series 2 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

wpbmike said:


> The Cranwell looks like it might be an alternative to the Tudor Ranger (for me), but what's up with the SW200-1 with the date-delete? Is the movement modified, or does it have a (lame) phantom date-wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they change the stem to remove the phantom date set position.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

It is Trident Tuesday..!


----------



## Sir_Bladey (Feb 14, 2016)

@Adventureman That dial is something special.. I've already got two bronze watches.. I might need three!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The dial is actually made of aged bronze, with each having a unique pattern and ombre treatment. Only 500 of this LE were made.

Image by CW:


----------



## time-lord (Jun 29, 2016)

Adventureman said:


> Let's start a new thread for all CW watches. There is a large thread for the C60 Trident Pro in the Dive Watches forum. While the C60 Trident is their most popular model, there are so many more CW watches and other things CW-related that need to be talked and posted about.
> 
> Have any pictures to share? Things to discuss? Questions to ask? Please join the discussion.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C63 GMT..


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Arrived two days ago!


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

singularityseven said:


> Arrived two days ago!
> 
> View attachment 17021326


So? What do you think of it?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I feel like they should have done a more elegant bracelet. Maybe a 5 link or mesh.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jeklotz said:


> So? What do you think of it?


Too soon to say much, but I'm very very impressed. This feels like a big step up from all the other CWs I've owned/reviewed.


----------



## JLeeSaxon (2 mo ago)

Anyone else think the awesome Green-on-Cream variant of the C65 Aquitaine needs to be offered in the GMT variant (not that I don't love the Blue-on-Cream!)? It would go incredibly with my British Racing Green Jaguar...


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

MX793 said:


> I feel like they should have done a more elegant bracelet. Maybe a 5 link or mesh.


Agree! Dial is amazing, but the case with bracelet are way too understated. It seems like the best option is the perfect band.

Possibly like a dark blue version of this J&Co band. Even the white would be sporty and make the beautiful case and dial standout. And I don’t normally like white bands lol


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A CW Dartmouth for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I have recently fallen in love with my Halios Fairwind bracelet with on the fly micro adjust. The on the fly feature makes it the first bracelet that i actually wear. I adjust it a few times throughout the day. I have a c63 Sealander GMT which I love but wear on the hybrid strap. I am considering ordering the bracelet bc it has micro adjust. But am a little worried about the male end links since my wrist is ~6.5 inches.

People who have the bracelet and smaller wrists, how does it fit? Think it will work well for me?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Arrived two days ago!
> 
> View attachment 17021326


Ah congrats man!



Looking forward to what you think!

It’s a beaut and of course very interesting indeed.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

New acquisition. Really enjoying the pop of color on the wrist.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started the day off w/ a Chris Ward C8..


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a C65 Trident Vintage Mark II..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Sandstorm Blackout for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C60 GMT..


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Some date night Sealanders.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

More Bel Canto:


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

C60 GMT reporting in.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 GMT MkII..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workday off w/ a C65 Ombre..


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

SSK877 said:


> Some date night Sealanders.
> 
> View attachment 17034398
> 
> ...


The more I see the green dial with legacy logo I fall in love.


----------



## Roxyben (11 mo ago)

Here's my only Christopher Ward. Great watch in my opinion.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my workweek w/ a CW C65 SH21 LE..


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just heard from C Ward csr support after i sent an inquiry ...this is what i got back 
Dear Customer,

This is a courtesy email to let you know that we have acknowledged your ticket and are working as quickly as possible to get back to you.

Sadly we are currently understaffed due to annual leave and illness within the team and kindly ask for your continued patience whilst we work to get through the large volume of support tickets we have received.

Kindest regards,
Matt
Customer Services Manager

i hope this doesnt mean things are going badly with the company ..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I feel like their CS department is run a bit lean for the volume of watches they sell, so when vacation/holiday season or flu season rolls around, they seem to be always understaffed.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

MX793 said:


> I feel like their CS department is run a bit lean for the volume of watches they sell, so when vacation/holiday season or flu season rolls around, they seem to be always understaffed.


got it ty


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Diver..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A C65 Diver for later this afternoon/evening..go 'boys!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workweek off w/ a C65 Diver..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a C65 Diver..


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some more Bel Canto - I put together a video walk-through of my C1 Bel Canto with lots of macro footage and the chime in action:


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Some more Bel Canto - I put together a video walk-through of my C1 Bel Canto with lots of macro footage and the chime in action:


Bravo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

My humble collection of 3.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a C65 SH21 L.E...go 'boys!!..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm kind of surprised there's been zero mention of these here recently considering they're out in a few days. I can't decide whether I like it or not.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm kind of surprised there's been zero mention of these here recently considering they're out in a few days. I can't decide whether I like it or not.


First time seeing this. Where is this coming from? 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

It's a WatchGecko x Chris Ward LE release. I randomly stumbled across it when I saw a video from WG's YouTube channel about it in my YT recommendations, I'm not subscribed to them. As far as I can tell there's been NO press on it at all, other than WG's own article. Very strange how they don't seem to want anybody to know about it.









Christopher Ward + WatchGecko


We're excited to announce our first exclusive collaboration with Christopher Ward. The Christopher Ward + WatchGecko C65 Aquitaine. Every aspect of this watch has been carefully considered. The 120-click bezel uses a polished sapphire insert that’s impressively scratch-resistant, complementing...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's a WatchGecko x Chris Ward LE release. I randomly stumbled across it when I saw a video from WG's YouTube channel about it in my YT recommendations, I'm not subscribed to them. As far as I can tell there's been NO press on it at all, other than WG's own article. Very strange how they don't seem to want anybody to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for posting. I kind of like it. Wonder if they will produce a green version?

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

samson66 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. I kind of like it. Wonder if they will produce a green version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


No idea, but I would guess no.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> As far as I can tell there's been NO press on it at all, other than WG's own article. Very strange how they don't seem to want anybody to know about it.


There are only 50 of these and they will probably sell out quickly. Just one of those LE you probably won't be able to get. So what's the point to get excited about it?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> There are only 50 of these and they will probably sell out quickly. Just one of those LE you probably won't be able to get. So what's the point to get excited about it?


Not necessarily. Chronofactum for example made 50 polished and 50 matte/blasted of the Squalo Bianco 50ATM Squale. It's been around for months I think, even TGV mentioned it. You can still buy them new on the site. Oris' 200 piece D65 Chronos LE has been available for almost _a year. _Still a bunch of them left. Sometimes LEs just don't hit with buyers for whatever reason.

FWIR, the C65 Sandstorm that they did with W&W didn't sell all that well. They eventually moved them all, but it was not one of those five minute sellouts.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are a whole lot of design options going on with that watch. Looks odd to me. Not a fan.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm kind of surprised there's been zero mention of these here recently considering they're out in a few days. I can't decide whether I like it or not.


I definitely like it, but not sure I like it enough to buy. But then again, I'm generally picky these days.

I like the mix of modern and vintage aesthetics.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> I definitely like it, but not sure I like it enough to buy. But then again, I'm generally picky these days.
> 
> I like the mix of modern and vintage aesthetics.


Yeah I think the blue and white combo doesn't really work for me here. That and the painted markers. I'm a sucker for applied markers. My Oris D65 is my only watch that doesn't have them.


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards. 

If anyone has any questions about it let me know.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a Trident years ago and decided it was about time to pick up another! Really such a better fit for me over my last 42mm. The black dial is really striking in person and the logo is probably my favorite of all the iterations.










No timegrapher, but tracking some over the last couple of days has me very pleased so far.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Watch That Sweep said:


> I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about it let me know.
> 
> ...


What's the thickness of it, including the crystal?


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

En_Nissen said:


> What's the thickness of it, including the crystal?


12.7mm according to my callipers.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Blue 40mm checking in.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

gaizka said:


> View attachment 17062030
> 
> Blue 40mm checking in.


Really sharp!

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

samson66 said:


> First time seeing this. Where is this coming from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


Probably Kickstarter or somewhere that they can put ideas out and get everyone to front the dough. It’s the new CW.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Adventureman said:


> There are only 50 of these and they will probably sell out quickly. Just one of those LE you probably won't be able to get. So what's the point to get excited about it?


Oh, so no Kickstarter. They paid for it to put it out. Big of them to build 50 watches. 

But here comes the Kickstarter stuff. Emails begging for preorders, “we may make more if you kindly send us money”.

Shameless. Now that Chris is gone I get it 100%.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Oh, so no Kickstarter. They paid for it to put it out. Big of them to build 50 watches.
> 
> But here comes the Kickstarter stuff. Emails begging for preorders, “we may make more if you kindly send us money”.
> 
> Shameless. Now that Chris is gone I get it 100%.


Um, what? It's a partnership LE. WatchGecko came up with a design idea and then worked with CW to finalize it, and then bought the MOQ to have CW make them. The rest is on WG to sell them all. 

_You do know tons of watch companies do this all the time, right? _Even Seiko has a MOQ for custom design watches. Ask for enough and Seiko will make it for you. Is Seiko a Kickstarter brand now?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

gaizka said:


> View attachment 17062030
> 
> Blue 40mm checking in.


This looks really good!
I especially like that they changed it to a matching color blue date wheel for this blue watch!
---
Just out of curiosity, are you really in North Korea right now??
What are you doing there?
I imagine that English is your first language and that you are not North Korean.
You can write me a PM (personal message) if you don't want to share in this thread.
I'm just really curious. Thanks


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> This looks really good!
> I especially like that they changed it to a matching color blue date wheel for this blue watch!
> ---
> Just out of curiosity, are you really in North Korea right now??
> ...



OMG bruh....no, lol. If you read through all my posts, you could prolly figure out where I am.
but since you made me laugh, here's a lume shot for you.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@gaizka That's a great looking watch...in the light AND in the dark!
(if I didn't already have a bazillion blues, I would be tempted to get it)
Now you made *me* laugh, if you think that I would read through 757 posts,
just to find out where you actually are.
I *do* think it's super weird that you went out of your way to list North Korea,
but to each his own


----------



## CasualAbuser (6 mo ago)

Watch That Sweep said:


> I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about it let me know.
> 
> ...


What is the name of this watch??


----------



## CasualAbuser (6 mo ago)

Checking in with this guy. I decided to cut down to a one watch collection but am now thinking of both keeping this guy and buying the new tapered bracelet for it instead


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

CasualAbuser said:


> What is the name of this watch??


It's just called the CW + WG Aquitaine. 









Christopher Ward + WatchGecko


We're excited to announce our first exclusive collaboration with Christopher Ward. The Christopher Ward + WatchGecko C65 Aquitaine. Every aspect of this watch has been carefully considered. The 120-click bezel uses a polished sapphire insert that’s impressively scratch-resistant, complementing...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Watch That Sweep said:


> I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about it let me know.
> 
> ...


Nice looking piece! Some more pics - ideally unfiltered and in natural light, would be great.

What's your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Snow diver. 🥶


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Baldrick said:


> Nice looking piece! Some more pics - ideally unfiltered and in natural light, would be great.
> 
> What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My wrist size is 6.25 inches.

Here are some natural shots


----------



## Killshakes (12 mo ago)

I really like that CW x WG collaboration!


----------



## CasualAbuser (6 mo ago)

Killshakes said:


> I really like that CW x WG collaboration!


Really killer dial!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Davekaye90 said:


> Um, what? It's a partnership LE. WatchGecko came up with a design idea and then worked with CW to finalize it, and then bought the MOQ to have CW make them. The rest is on WG to sell them all.
> 
> _You do know tons of watch companies do this all the time, right? _Even Seiko has a MOQ for custom design watches. Ask for enough and Seiko will make it for you. Is Seiko a Kickstarter brand now?


Seiko and CW are very different, but I appreciate the effort to make them the same and prove a point. It works for most (the same who don’t care CW is Kickstarter now). 

I’m not trying to convince anyone of anything. I don’t care what people think. I’m just saying CW is cheap now to me. They can raise the game and raise their prices all they want, but the new management went to the dark side and I’m telling them. And yea they got an email about it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko and CW are very different, but I appreciate the effort to make them the same and prove a point. It works for most (the same who don’t care CW is Kickstarter now).
> 
> I’m not trying to convince anyone of anything. I don’t care what people think. I’m just saying CW is cheap now to me. They can raise the game and raise their prices all they want, but the new management went to the dark side and I’m telling them. And yea they got an email about it.


Wow that is such a cool story.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko and CW are very different, but I appreciate the effort to make them the same and prove a point. It works for most (the same who don’t care CW is Kickstarter now).
> 
> I’m not trying to convince anyone of anything. I don’t care what people think. I’m just saying CW is cheap now to me. They can raise the game and raise their prices all they want, but the new management went to the dark side and I’m telling them. And yea they got an email about it.


So they offer a (admittedly lengthy) pre-order on one LE and now they are just a Kickstarter?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> So they offer a (admittedly lengthy) pre-order on one LE and now they are just a Kickstarter?


It's not even their first pre-order. Not even close. I have no idea why it's such a big deal. This isn't some crowdfund campaign that will collapse if it doesn't get enough money. 

If the options are either putting down a deposit to be guaranteed a spot, or the watch just drops and sells out in twelve seconds, and you didn't have somebody make you a purchase bot so you just don't get one for a year (or ever), the latter is somehow supposed to be preferable because it's not "Kickstarter?" It's "authentic?" 

It's ridiculous troll nonsense.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's not even their first pre-order. Not even close. I have no idea why it's such a big deal. This isn't some crowdfund campaign that will collapse if it doesn't get enough money.
> 
> If the options are either putting down a deposit to be guaranteed a spot, or the watch just drops and sells out in twelve seconds, and you didn't have somebody make you a purchase bot so you just don't get one for a year (or ever), the latter is somehow supposed to be preferable because it's not "Kickstarter?" It's "authentic?"
> 
> It's ridiculous troll nonsense.


I know when they run out of inventory of regular production model, they flip to a "pre-order" mode so buyers can reserve a watch in the next build batch rather than just showing "sold out". I'm not sure what their production batch cadence is (monthly, quarterly, bi-monthly), but my observation has been that when a sold-out item switches to "pre-order", the expected delivery date is less than 2 months out. 

I work in a different industry, but my experience with ordering metal parts is that it typically takes 8-12 weeks from order to delivery. Maybe 5-6 weeks for very simple metal parts (basic sheet metal, minimal finishing). From what I can find on the web, production lead time for watch cases is ~60 days (and obviously you then need time to assemble, test, and QC the watch). Bracelets probably aren't much less. Not sure what movements are right now. So if CW, or any other company, is listing a "pre-order" with a delivery date of less than 60 days out, the watch you are pre-ordering is already being built. You are not getting a "built to order" watch, with your payment being put towards buying the parts for the watch you ordered as in a Kickstarter type of campaign.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

When they start a pre order, the tools are already set up and the first parts of raw material have begun their journey through the production line, the first Bel Cantos have already been delivered. If anyone compares that with Kickstarters that aren't more than a rendering, it only proves that this individual doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

If CW are Kickstarter, what are Anordain? A thread on the CW forum said Anordain are taking substantial non refundable deposits for watches to be delivered in several years time, possibly at a higher price than currently. And people are signing up.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Watch That Sweep said:


> My wrist size is 6.25 inches.
> 
> Here are some natural shots
> View attachment 17064863
> ...


Nice, ta. That is a good looking watch. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I may have been the first to point out the "KickStartery" nature of CWs offerings this year. I was not implying that they were gathering cash in order to fully fund or begin the production of a particular watch, but time and again they have produced an extremely limited number of a items for a new product launch and then the remainder are pre-ordered or back ordered for later delivery. In a few cases that has been due to a bracelet shortage, but it several other (most?) instances they simply did not produce much inventory. To me this implies that they are using the funds to help pay for the production. Or time and again they have not learned to produce enough watches for a new product launch. What other reason could there be for this? Either way this to me is unacceptable and I expect much more from a company that has now been around for over 15 years. It's simple, MAKE MORE WATCHES for new product launches.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think I may have been the first to point out the "KickStartery" nature of CWs offerings this year. I was not implying that they were gathering cash in order to fully fund or begin the production of a particular watch, but time and again they have produced an extremely limited number of a items for a new product launch and then the remainder are pre-ordered or back ordered for later delivery. In a few cases that has been due to a bracelet shortage, but it several other (most?) instances they simply did not produce much inventory. To me this implies that they are using the funds to help pay for the production. Or time and again they have not learned to produce enough watches for a new product launch. What other reason could there be for this? Either way this to me is unacceptable and I expect much more from a company that has now been around for over 15 years. It's simple, MAKE MORE WATCHES for new product launches.


I certainly agree that for a small run LE (50-200 pieces), they should wait until all are built and ready to ship before listing them for sale. Producing and selling a smaller subset and then putting the balance on pre-order is strange and probably is tied to some sort of cash flow strategy (sell whatever you've got the instant it is ready). Whether this is indicative of an actual cash flow shortage or they are just trying to make the quarterly reports look better by getting every last sale they can, I don't know. With industry/supply disruptions still being a thing, it's possible sales were behind target/plan and their pre-order attempts were to make things look closer to target/plan by getting sales on the books earlier even though product is actually going out the door later.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

FYI - CW just dropped a LE C63 Sealander in Lucerne Blue...with a 39mm case. Kind of surprised to be the first one posting about this. Does anyone wish they'd come out with a 40/42mm version of the Sealander? I love the design, but can't wear anything smaller than a 40 due to having extremely large hands. Purchasing it with either the bracelet or the leather strap will net you a self-colored strap of your choice.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

timpaniare4me said:


> FYI - CW just dropped a LE C63 Sealander in Lucerne Blue...with a 39mm case. Kind of surprised to be the first one posting about this. Does anyone wish they'd come out with a 40/42mm version of the Sealander? I love the design, but can't wear anything smaller than a 40 due to having extremely large hands. Purchasing it with either the bracelet or the leather strap will net you a self-colored strap of your choice.
> 
> View attachment 17066815


I feel the same way regarding the size. I just won't go below 40mm on a sports watch. I picked up the Atoll which is basically the same watch with a wider rotating bezel. And even that wears a little small on my 7.5" wrist. CW is generally pretty good about releasing multiple size options with their watches. I like that the new diver has three size options. Either way nice watch. Not for me but I can see the appeal.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I certainly agree that for a small run LE (50-200 pieces), they should wait until all are built and ready to ship before listing them for sale. Producing and selling a smaller subset and then putting the balance on pre-order is strange and probably is tied to some sort of cash flow strategy (sell whatever you've got the instant it is ready). Whether this is indicative of an actual cash flow shortage or they are just trying to make the quarterly reports look better by getting every last sale they can, I don't know. With industry/supply disruptions still being a thing, it's possible sales were behind target/plan and their pre-order attempts were to make things look closer to target/plan by getting sales on the books earlier even though product is actually going out the door later.


Loans have suddenly become expensive, compared to the last 12 to 14 years, and every company is now looking into cheaper ways to get cash. There are already enough other factors that drive up the consumer prices.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Long day of desk diving. (apparently with the wrong date)


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

timpaniare4me said:


> FYI - CW just dropped a LE C63 Sealander in Lucerne Blue...with a 39mm case. Kind of surprised to be the first one posting about this. Does anyone wish they'd come out with a 40/42mm version of the Sealander? I love the design, but can't wear anything smaller than a 40 due to having extremely large hands. Purchasing it with either the bracelet or the leather strap will net you a self-colored strap of your choice.
> 
> View attachment 17066815


Great colorway.

I can wear 40mm comfortably, but I’m glad they’re going with the highest demanded sizes. Also, it might be me but I found this model to wear / look bigger than 39mm.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

samson66 said:


> I feel the same way regarding the size. I just won't go below 40mm on a sports watch. I picked up the Atoll which is basically the same watch with a wider rotating bezel. And even that wears a little small on my 7.5" wrist. CW is generally pretty good about releasing multiple size options with their watches. I like that the new diver has three size options. Either way nice watch. Not for me but I can see the appeal.


I had the 39mm Sealander GMT for a while and was just a bit undersized for my 7.5" wrist. Same for the 40mm Atoll. The Sealander GMT in 41mm and Sealander three-hander in 40-41mm would be perfect.

39mm is too small compared to my Damasko DA36 40mm and Aqua Terra 41mm.

Hope this fad of smaller watches supported by the small-wristed will end soon..


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

timpaniare4me said:


> FYI - CW just dropped a LE C63 Sealander in Lucerne Blue...with a 39mm case. Kind of surprised to be the first one posting about this. Does anyone wish they'd come out with a 40/42mm version of the Sealander? I love the design, but can't wear anything smaller than a 40 due to having extremely large hands. Purchasing it with either the bracelet or the leather strap will net you a self-colored strap of your choice.
> 
> View attachment 17066815


I've got the Lucerne Blue in 36mm and the green 39mm sealander as well. The 39mm wears like a 40 mm watch and visually looks significantly bigger than my 38mm Aqua Terra and other 38-39mm watches. Similarly, the Lucerne Blue dial s striking and bold . . . to the point that I cannot imagine wearing it with the bigger dial in 39mm. All of this is my way of saying that the 39mm Lucerne Blue may work out very well for you, despite it's official measurements being 39mm.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Love these Vintage Oak straps, soft and comfortable to wear while still keeping their shape.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I've got the Lucerne Blue in 36mm and the green 39mm sealander as well. The 39mm wears like a 40 mm watch and visually looks significantly bigger than my 38mm Aqua Terra and other 38-39mm watches. Similarly, the Lucerne Blue dial s striking and bold . . . to the point that I cannot imagine wearing it with the bigger dial in 39mm. All of this is my way of saying that the 39mm Lucerne Blue may work out very well for you, despite it's official measurements being 39mm.


Agreed. I have a Sealander GMT, which replaced a Monta Noble (38.5). The Sealander looks and wears much larger than the Noble did despite the dimensions being nearly identical.

A 41mm Sealander would look like a salad plate.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Watch That Sweep said:


> I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about it let me know.
> 
> ...


Looks sharp! Curious as to how you got your hands on one? They are not available to buy here yet, at least not for another 4 hours or so.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Wearing the C60 in the gym...yes, I know it might- actually, most likely will get dinged and scratched but _everyday is the last day on this planet_. I don't want my watch in cherry condition when I'm laying in a box.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

timpaniare4me said:


> FYI - CW just dropped a LE C63 Sealander in Lucerne Blue...with a 39mm case. Kind of surprised to be the first one posting about this. Does anyone wish they'd come out with a 40/42mm version of the Sealander? I love the design, but can't wear anything smaller than a 40 due to having extremely large hands. Purchasing it with either the bracelet or the leather strap will net you a self-colored strap of your choice.
> 
> View attachment 17066815


Was keen on ordering this but the Loupe discount code doesn't work. Maybe it is not valid for LE's?


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

WizardofWatch said:


> Looks sharp! Curious as to how you got your hands on one? They are not available to buy here yet, at least not for another 4 hours or so.


I used to work for WatchGecko and did a lot with this project in the design phase. However I left the company before the sample arrived. Knowing how keen I was on the project, they very kindly let me have one a week in advance.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

petay993 said:


> Was keen on ordering this but the Loupe discount code doesn't work. Maybe it is not valid for LE's?


im having the same issue


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

When does the most recent code expire? Have you tried other models to see if it works there?


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

petay993 said:


> Was keen on ordering this but the Loupe discount code doesn't work. Maybe it is not valid for LE's?


It looks like the code only works for regulars and not LEs.


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking forward to becoming a member of the CW family. We are visiting the UK for the holidays and have my appointment booked at the showroom to pick out my watch in person. 

Considering one of the following: C63 Sealander GMT, C63 Sealander Automatic (39), or C65 Aquitaine Automatic. Will see what I walk out with. Those three to me cover a wide range of styles so see what appeals to me. I think the Sealander Auto and GMT are going to be very close to my Longlines Conquest VHP GMT so maybe to much overlap so at the moment I'm leaning towards the Auquitaine Auto on the Brown Vintage in either blue or green. 3 weeks to think about it! 

If anyone wants a picture of anything, let me know. If there is interest, happy to report on the experience. Going to be a highlight of the trip!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

nmadd said:


> It looks like the code only works for regulars and not LEs.


Yes had it confirmed by CW Customer Service. Code only valid for non LE's. Think that might be a new change.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

jsavner said:


> Will see what I walk out with.


All of them? 😈


----------



## SpAwN_BG (9 mo ago)

C60 Elite 1000 & C63 Sealender GMT are my two beauties


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I think we become creatures of habit with regard to watch sizes. I feel my best sizes are 41 to 43mm, so I have had a choice of a lot of CW watches in that sweet spot. 

When I first bought a 40mm bezel-less dressy watch, it looked big on the wrist, but over time, I have got used to that size, and they no longer seem big.

I know if I wear smaller watches, say 37 or 38mm for an extended period I will get used to that size again, but I just don't want to wear the smaller watches to get used to them. I have a couple of smaller watches, but I don't often wear them now.


----------



## SpAwN_BG (9 mo ago)

Same goes for the TVs
I‘ve never heard about too big TV


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

SpAwN_BG said:


> Same goes for the TVs
> I‘ve never heard about too big TV


And you get used to a bigger one very quickly don't you.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Will CW have any big sales this month? I’m looking to get a Sealander in blue or red.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

No Black Friday or Holiday sales from CW this year. Just the regular promo codes which should give a discount of up to 20%, depending on the value of the watch:

UK - 100LOUPE27, £100 off purchases of £500 or more
US - 125LOUPE27, $125 off purchases of $625 or more
EU - 120LOUPE27, €120 off purchases of €600 or more
AU - 170LOUPE27, AUD170 off purchases of AUD850 or more
CA - 170LOUPE27, CAD170 off purchases of CAD850 or more
CH - 125LOUPE27, SFr125 off purchases of SFr625 or more
SG - 180LOUPE27, SGD180 off purchases of SGD900 or more
HK - 1000LOUPE27, HKD1000 off purchases of HKD5000 or more


----------



## Dirty John (Mar 3, 2020)

How many different logos does Christopher Ward have on their watches? Have they decided on just one yet?


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

The time of the big sales of the current lineup is over. You can't even use the regular coupon codes for limited editions, like the red Sealander.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ErzengelG said:


> The time of the big sales of the current lineup is over. You can't even use the regular coupon codes for limited editions, like the red Sealander.


They still do clearance sales twice per year. But most of the clearance items are either discontinued models or "nearly new" returns.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I may look into used if the red or blue pops up.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> They still do clearance sales twice per year. But most of the clearance items are either discontinued models or "nearly new" returns.


I tend to be happy with a discontinued. In general there aren't really any bad CW watches. There's loads I could have bought. I just can't have an unlimited number of watches. I don't have many watches getting more than 20 days on my wrist in a year as it is.

But this year alone, I could easily have bought an Atoll, a C60 pro 300, a C65 worldtimer, and an Abyss, among others.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> I tend to be happy with a discontinued. In general there aren't really any bad CW watches. There's loads I could have bought. I just can't have an unlimited number of watches. I don't have many watches getting more than 20 days on my wrist in a year as it is.
> 
> But this year alone, I could easily have bought an Atoll, a C60 pro 300, a C65 worldtimer, and an Abyss, among others.


Not saying that discontinued is a bad thing, but if you specifically had your sights set on one of their most recent models, or especially a popular LE, the odds of one turning up in the clearance sale is slim. If you're not as particular about model, you can get a really good deal on a nice watch picking up NOS discontinued models on clearance.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Not saying that discontinued is a bad thing, but if you specifically had your sights set on one of their most recent models, or especially a popular LE, the odds of one turning up in the clearance sale is slim.
> *If you're not as particular about model, you can get a really good deal on a nice watch picking up NOS discontinued models on clearance.*


I think the hard bit with CW sales is getting in first, whatever the watch. 

You mean CW, or generally, with the last comment? No, I'm not fussed, although it's not a case of any watch. I like some watches, I don't like others.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dirty John said:


> How many different logos does Christopher Ward have on their watches? Have they decided on just one yet?


I think they’re moving to the simple flag one going forward. Especially since Chris left.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> I think the hard bit with CW sales is getting in first, whatever the watch.
> 
> You mean CW, or generally, with the last comment? No, I'm not fussed, although it's not a case of any watch. I like some watches, I don't like others.


CW, specifically. If you're hell bent on a blue Sealander, that might be a hard get. But if you're open to any Sealander, or are looking for nice dive watch generally, snagging a C65 or C60 on clearance is often a screaming bargain. I remember a year or so ago when they were clearing out C65s in anticipation of the new Aquitanes, some great deals to be had on retro-style dive watches.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MX793 said:


> CW, specifically. If you're hell bent on a blue Sealander, that might be a hard get. But if you're open to any Sealander, or are looking for nice dive watch generally, snagging a C65 or C60 on clearance is often a screaming bargain. I remember a year or so ago when they were clearing out C65s in anticipation of the new Aquitanes, some great deals to be had on retro-style dive watches.


Yes, exactly that. It's not as bad as cars, where an old model is a dog. Watches last for decades and an old model is still a good model, just retired and less expensive. I picked up a black C65 hand wound earlier this year. I already had the blue, but the black reminds m CEe of the speedmaster, and it gets lots of wear.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> I tend to be happy with a discontinued. In general there aren't really any bad CW watches. There's loads I could have bought. I just can't have an unlimited number of watches. I don't have many watches getting more than 20 days on my wrist in a year as it is.
> 
> But this year alone, I could easily have bought an Atoll, a C60 pro 300, a C65 worldtimer, and an Abyss, among others.


Atoll is a hell of a watch. They just nailed every aspect of it. Glad I got my hands on one, but still a bit annoyed with myself that I initially balked at the twin flags logo and thought "I don't like red bits on blue watches." The red bits are perfect. Everything with that watch just comes together so incredibly well. I have no idea why they made 350, it should've been obvious that they would have no trouble moving 3500.


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Not necessarily. Chronofactum for example made 50 polished and 50 matte/blasted of the Squalo Bianco 50ATM Squale. It's been around for months I think, even TGV mentioned it. You can still buy them new on the site. Oris' 200 piece D65 Chronos LE has been available for almost _a year. _Still a bunch of them left. Sometimes LEs just don't hit with buyers for whatever reason.
> 
> FWIR, the C65 Sandstorm that they did with W&W didn't sell all that well. They eventually moved them all, but it was not one of those five minute sellouts.


Yes, you're right, we still have a hand full of the polished version and a few more of the blasted version available. But you have to keep in mind that we did almost no advertising for this model (which is a Chronofactum special series, so Squale also didn't mention it anywhere...yet) and as TGV also states, there was no other advertising either. Most of it went to the members of the German watch forum, with whose feedback in the development process the whole project was realized. After TGV's video, especially the Americans became aware of the watch and I think that by the end of the year the polished version and probably by spring or summer the sandblasted version will be sold out. And then it will start like back then with the Arancia, that people realize - "Crap, now there are no more available and on the gray market they already cost 20% more..."  - or maybe not and we'll have some left in stock till 2030...😅


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I have another question. Seems like the newer watches on bracelet have pretty long clasps. Sealander seems to have it. I’ve read the complaints for those with skinny wrists, like me (6 inch wrists). Does CW make any watches with smaller clasps? If not then I’m out of luck. May need to look at Longines HC 39mm.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

Dirty John said:


> How many different logos does Christopher Ward have on their watches? Have they decided on just one yet?


4 maybe and who knows


----------



## Gc promaster (9 mo ago)

Jason Bourne said:


> I have another question. Seems like the newer watches on bracelet have pretty long clasps. Sealander seems to have it. I’ve read the complaints for those with skinny wrists, like me (6 inch wrists). Does CW make any watches with smaller clasps? If not then I’m out of luck. May need to look at Longines HC 39mm.


and exchange the long clasp for xtralarge crown guards


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New arrival...! 

4 days from the UK to USA with Fedex and duties pre-paid. Wish CW would ship their watches the same.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Bracelet just arrived!


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

I have officially joined the CW club thanks to an early surprise wedding gift from the fiancée. She remembered me trying to decide between picking up this model and another watch on my short list a while back, I chose the other watch.

Prettier in person for sure and I really dig the canvas strap. I do have the factory bracelet if I ever want to go that route. I will probably snag a black tropic strap at some point as well.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

M3xpress said:


> I have officially joined the CW club thanks to an early surprise wedding gift from the fiancée. She remembered me trying to decide between picking up this model and another watch on my short list a while back, I chose the other watch.
> 
> Prettier in person for sure and I really dig the canvas strap. I do have the factory bracelet if I ever want to go that route. I will probably snag a black tropic strap at some point as well.
> View attachment 17083489


Congrats! 🎈🎉🍾🎊


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

I have it in my head for awhile for some reason that I only want 1 watch of any brand, but CW has me rethinking that now.

I’ve only ever had 2 CWs but they’ve both been so accurate, fit great, nice finish, great looking, great price. Continually impressed.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@nmadd Go for it! It makes total sense after you find a brand that you like,
to try another watch from them.
I have 3 CWs, 2 Scurfas, more than 2 Zelos, 2 Helms, more than 2 Seikos, 
and more than 2 Steinharts.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

M3xpress said:


> I have officially joined the CW club thanks to an early surprise wedding gift from the fiancée. She remembered me trying to decide between picking up this model and another watch on my short list a while back, I chose the other watch.
> 
> Prettier in person for sure and I really dig the canvas strap. I do have the factory bracelet if I ever want to go that route. I will probably snag a black tropic strap at some point as well.
> View attachment 17083489


100% marry her


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Pro 600









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

M3xpress said:


> I have officially joined the CW club thanks to an early surprise wedding gift from the fiancée. She remembered me trying to decide between picking up this model and another watch on my short list a while back, I chose the other watch.
> 
> Prettier in person for sure and I really dig the canvas strap. I do have the factory bracelet if I ever want to go that route. I will probably snag a black tropic strap at some point as well.
> View attachment 17083489


A really nice sapphire. Congrats

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Adventureman said:


> New arrival...!
> 
> 4 days from the UK to USA with Fedex and duties pre-paid. Wish CW would ship their watches the same.


Real nice. A gmt also look like monster or alpinist a little. 

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

When will cw get some upgraded movement from sw that is 70hrs pr.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

For now, I'm happy with my COSC Sellita SW200-1, the most accurate automatic I've ever owned to date. Yeah, it's only a 37 hour reserve, but I'm fine with that, it stays on the winder when I'm not wearing it. So accurate, seems to be keeping same time as my swiss quartz watches. Sorry Rolex, you lose.

edit: Inside my C60 Tide.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Sweet. Very regatta invoking. I gotta knock it off with blue face watches though. Just got back from vacation and realized 3 of the 4 wristwatches I brought were blue faced.


Watch That Sweep said:


> I had one arrive a few days ago and the quality is of course up to CW's usual standards.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about it let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

nmadd said:


> I have it in my head for awhile for some reason that I only want 1 watch of any brand, but CW has me rethinking that now.
> 
> I’ve only ever had 2 CWs but they’ve both been so accurate, fit great, nice finish, great looking, great price. Continually impressed.


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

acp5533 said:


> 100% marry her


That was the plan, this was just the exclamation point lol.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

SigDigit said:


> For now, I'm happy with my COSC Sellita SW200-1, the most accurate automatic I've ever owned to date. Yeah, it's only a 37 hour reserve, but I'm fine with that, it stays on the winder when I'm not wearing it. So accurate, seems to be keeping same time as my swiss quartz watches. Sorry Rolex, you lose.
> 
> edit: Inside my C60 Tide.


Well now you have to tell us how accurate it is.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

specs say -4/+6 seconds per day. Although I have not scientifically tested it, no adjustment has been necessary in the 5 months I've owned it. I keep it on a winder when not wearing it.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I recently got the chance to put my Bel Canto next to a friend's MB&F Legacy Machine LM101 for a fun/quick shoot:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

constructive criticism: get rid of the weird noise that was playing in the background,
and instead showcase the sounds of the watches.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> constructive criticism: get rid of the weird noise that was playing in the background,
> and instead showcase the sounds of the watches.


You read my mind.


----------



## aagiv (Apr 7, 2013)

Jumping into this thread out of nowhere, but does anyone think we'll see a 36mm Sealander GMT? I've been eyeing the 36mm Sealander with white dial, but it comes across a little bland without the little pops of orange from its big brother (second hand, indices, WR text). Don't have any use for GMT, but it would add visual interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

I think the 36mm is a bit too small. The 39mm range is almost perfect!


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I think the 36mm is a bit too small. The 39mm range is almost perfect!


I think a 36 address gmt will be perfect. Not diver.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

alexhuang1 said:


> I think a 36 address gmt will be perfect. Not diver.
> 
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


No technical reason they couldn't do it. SW330 is thinner and not any wider than the SW200 is. Just depends on how much demand they think there is.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

How long do bracelets/straps usually take to ship? An order I put in 9 days ago for a bracelet hasn't been dispatched yet, and my email to customer service has so far gone unanswered. When I ordered a watch from CW (to the U.S.) it was on its way within a few hours.

Not too fussed if it takes a few weeks, just wondered what kind of experience others have had with accessories.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

fiskadoro said:


> How long do bracelets/straps usually take to ship? An order I put in 9 days ago for a bracelet hasn't been dispatched yet, and my email to customer service has so far gone unanswered. When I ordered a watch from CW (to the U.S.) it was on its way within a few hours.
> 
> Not too fussed if it takes a few weeks, just wondered what kind of experience others have had with accessories.


I ordered a bracelet separately only a few weeks ago and it shipped in a day. Perhaps there are delays with the holidays.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My cw gmt









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

nmadd said:


> I ordered a bracelet separately only a few weeks ago and it shipped in a day. Perhaps there are delays with the holidays.


Thanks for the feedback. I did finally get my shipping notice, just took a little longer than expected. As you say, I'm sure they're busy with the holidays approaching and the recent Bel Canto release!


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

gaizka said:


> View attachment 17102408


Is yours 38mm or 40mm?

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

alexhuang1 said:


> Is yours 38mm or 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk



Its 40mm. Perfect fit for me, had the C600 before at 42mm. Tad too big.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

Bel Cantos available now in 4 new colors.. emails just went out 5 min ago


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bel Cantos available now in 4 new colors.. emails just went out 5 min ago


what colors?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

Ghost410 said:


> what colors?


Rosa (rose gold in a way), purple, lighter blue, black


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmmm. Delivery Jun-Dec 2023 with a deposit of $1200 upfront. Didn’t see the final cost anywhere. Will it be fixed at time of deposit or can go up based on circumstances at that time, a la anOrdain? Although, it’s great to see that the deposit is fully refundable.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> Hmmm. Delivery Jun-Dec 2023 with a deposit of $1200 upfront. Didn’t see the final cost anywhere. Will it be fixed at time of deposit or can go up based on circumstances at that time, a la anOrdain? Although, it’s great to see that the deposit is fully refundable.


Final cost is approx $3500-4000 USD based on leather vs bracelet. Cost is fixed. I agree - deposits should always be fully refundable. I just don't like that they are diluting with 6 colors now.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Full email for those who are interested.


----------



## Spytap (9 mo ago)

Deposit down on Viola. I think I might like it even more than Green or Blue. No idea whether they're limited to a certain number per color or unlimited based on order size.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

singularityseven said:


> Some more Bel Canto - I put together a video walk-through of my C1 Bel Canto with lots of macro footage and the chime in action:


More colors have been released for those shut out earlier (nero, viola, rosa (salmon like) and cielo (light blue))


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Final cost is approx $3500-4000 USD based on leather vs bracelet. Cost is fixed. I agree - deposits should always be fully refundable. I just don't like that they are diluting with 6 colors now.


Cool. It’s the same as the limited editions then. Interesting.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Wound Up said:


> More colors have been released for those shut out earlier (nero, viola, rosa (salmon like) and cielo (light blue))


]Sorry, I missed the most recent posts today.

I ordered Rosa on a Brown strap.

The Viola looks crazy fun.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

I can’t find a link to the new watches? Not on the CW site that I can find. So I need a secret handshake??


----------



## Spytap (9 mo ago)

gr8adv said:


> I can’t find a link to the new watches? Not on the CW site that I can find. So I need a secret handshake??


From my understanding, you had to have registered your interest back when the blue and green models sold out.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Final cost is approx $3500-4000 USD based on leather vs bracelet. Cost is fixed. I agree - deposits should always be fully refundable. I just don't like that they are diluting with 6 colors now.


Not sure if this is diluting, sometimes you have to get some units out there to broaden the appeal.
I really knew nothing about them prior to this watch (I am a Grand Seiko person). And now I know next to nothing.
In this case, it is not clear how many of the 4 new colors they will produce.
They did limit orders to one watch per person.
Looking forward to seeing the bird on my wrist next year.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Sweeney_ (3 mo ago)

This is my first CW and also my first _Swiss made_:










I am thrilled with it. For me - with a 6.5" wrist - a 38mm case with 43.7 L2L is a godsend. Since I received on Dec 12th, accuracy has been less than 1 s/d.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Still love my Sandhurst to death..


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh darn, finally decided that I wanted to add a C63 39mm alongside my C60 40mm only to realize the 1XXLOUPE27 codes have expired. I suppose I can wait a bit longer now to see what other kinds of sales pop up.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Is their loupe magazine free? Just trying to figure out best way to look out for coupons.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

gr8adv said:


> I can’t find a link to the new watches? Not on the CW site that I can find. So I need a secret handshake??


They are currently only available to those who registered interest earlier. The ‘preorder’ period will end on Jan 2nd. The watches will then be made available to the general public after a few months. This is the email they sent out earlier today.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jason Bourne said:


> Is their loupe magazine free? Just trying to figure out best way to look out for coupons.


Just sign up for the email newsletter, they're always in those.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 15467853
> View attachment 15467854
> View attachment 15467855


Which model is that 3rd one?? I saw one of these pop up on the sales forum a few minutes too late and it got scooped up from right under my nose. I LOVE the skin-diver vintage feel of this one.


----------



## Spytap (9 mo ago)

WizardofWatch said:


> They are currently only available to those who registered interest earlier. The ‘preorder’ period will end on Jan 2nd. The watches will then be made available to the general public after a few months. This is the email they sent out earlier today.
> View attachment 17121914


Huh. The email I got previously didn’t mention anything about being available to the public. I jumped on it because i was under the impression that there would be a very limited chance to get one, not just a “get it first” chance. I have to admit I feel a little suckered here For my first CW purchase.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason Bourne said:


> Is their loupe magazine free? Just trying to figure out best way to look out for coupons.


Loupe mag is free, but it seems the only way to receive it in mail is to request a copy each time. I’ve been on their email list for years and have bought several watches, but I don’t automatically receive Loupe.


----------



## jonnybravo (13 d ago)

MX793 said:


> They still do clearance sales twice per year. But most of the clearance items are either discontinued models or "nearly new" returns.


I'd forgotten about those. How do you get notified?
As much as I love the past couple of iterations of the C60 (especially the new 300) I do miss the wave dial.


----------



## jonnybravo (13 d ago)

I didn't realise the numbers had lume in them also - very nice!!!


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

jsavner said:


> Looking forward to becoming a member of the CW family. We are visiting the UK for the holidays and have my appointment booked at the showroom to pick out my watch in person.
> 
> Considering one of the following: C63 Sealander GMT, C63 Sealander Automatic (39), or C65 Aquitaine Automatic. Will see what I walk out with. Those three to me cover a wide range of styles so see what appeals to me. I think the Sealander Auto and GMT are going to be very close to my Longlines Conquest VHP GMT so maybe to much overlap so at the moment I'm leaning towards the Auquitaine Auto on the Brown Vintage in either blue or green. 3 weeks to think about it!
> 
> If anyone wants a picture of anything, let me know. If there is interest, happy to report on the experience. Going to be a highlight of the trip!


Make sure to check out my trip report to Maidenhead I just posted! Highly recommend the trip.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have just read some bad news. CW are no longer doing the coupons and 125usd off regularly. There will be January and July clearances of nearly new and old stock items, but no more rollin discount code sales. Aka "Loupe codes"


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

That's better than an otherwise inevitable increase of MSRP while still keeping the coupons.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ErzengelG said:


> That's better than an otherwise inevitable increase of MSRP while still keeping the coupons.


That's how I read that as well.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have just read some bad news. CW are no longer doing the coupons and 125usd off regularly. There will be January and July clearances of nearly new and old stock items, but no more rollin discount code sales. Aka "Loupe codes"


They've built enough market share and reputation, it was time to make this move IMO.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

TTPEAma said:


> They've built enough market share and reputation, it was time to make this move IMO.


Agreed, maybe they can stop making copies and have more confidence in their brand now.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I looked at the bel canto and frankly I don't see why people like it.
The watch is super tiny with a BIG bell.
I saw a video of it and read about it on the website.
Apparently, more than 350 were sold...at thousands of dollars each,
so whatever. Maybe I'm the weird one...but it doesn't look good to me at all.
Am I in the twilight zone and the only one who thinks it doesn't look appealing?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I think it looks cool as hell, but even if I could justify spending that much on a watch, the tiny actual watch face combined with a bell my deaf ears probably can't hear (could barely hear it on video) would not be a good fit for me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I looked at the bel canto and frankly I don't see why people like it.
> The watch is super tiny with a BIG bell.
> I saw a video of it and read about it on the website.
> Apparently, more than 350 were sold...at thousands of dollars each,
> ...


I dont get it either. Its a cool complication I suppose, but as a watch it's kind of ugly and nearly unreadable.




TTPEAma said:


> They've built enough market share and reputation, it was time to make this move IMO.


Yes I agree. The rolling discount pricing was not a great look for the brand, although I liked it as a consumer.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I dont get it either. Its a cool complication I suppose, but as a watch it's kind of ugly and nearly unreadable.


I mean, as far as practicalities goes, it's hardly a justifiable purchase. But people like things that stick out. It's not exactly rare for folks on this forum to refer to their watches as "conversation pieces". I agree on it being ugly and diffult to read, but then again, that's been analog G-shocks whole schtick for years and Casio seems to be doing just fine. Maybe that's what this is, a G-shock for people with plastic and digital allergy.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

C60 Graphite Special Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Graphite Special Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Did CW drop the 38mm Trident dive watch line? Looking at the site, the only listing is the white dial Pro 300. No Pro 600s and no other colors of the Pro 300.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Did CW drop the 38mm Trident dive watch line? Looking at the site, the only listing is the white dial Pro 300. No Pro 600s and no other colors of the Pro 300.


Don't they make their watches in batches? Could be the first run is depleted and won't be listed on the page until it has been restocked.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I looked at the bel canto and frankly I don't see why people like it.
> The watch is super tiny with a BIG bell.
> I saw a video of it and read about it on the website.
> Apparently, more than 350 were sold...at thousands of dollars each,
> ...


A small(er) analog time readout on a larger dial face seems reasonably popular in high end watches. GO does it with the Pano line which are like $20,000+. And the MB&F LM101 model, which the Bel Canto is reminiscent of, costs $60,000+.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> Don't they make their watches in batches? Could be the first run is depleted and won't be listed on the page until it has been restocked.


Typically when sold out, the listing switches to "Pre-order for [date]" so you can secure a watch in the next batch. 

When listings disappear from the catalog entirely, that has historically signaled discontinuation. They leave the listing up for as long as there's stock, then as they sell out the listings are removed from the catalog.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Did CW drop the 38mm Trident dive watch line? Looking at the site, the only listing is the white dial Pro 300. No Pro 600s and no other colors of the Pro 300.


My guess is they are getting ready for an updated C60 600 Mk3.5 and just selling existing stock right now. There also aren't any blue dials or GMT models anymore.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> My guess is they are getting ready for an updated C60 600 Mk3.5 and just selling existing stock right now. There also aren't any blue dials or GMT models anymore.


That might explain the Pro 600, since that still needs to transition to the new logo. But the Pro 300 is a fresh release, with the latest logo and aesthetic.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The black 300 is still available in 38mm.






C60 Trident Pro 300 | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Pro 300 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> The black 300 is still available in 38mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird. Shows up if I go to the new "Trident" page and filter on size. The the "Dive Watches" page, only the white shows up.


----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I looked at the bel canto and frankly I don't see why people like it.
> The watch is super tiny with a BIG bell.
> I saw a video of it and read about it on the website.
> Apparently, more than 350 were sold...at thousands of dollars each,
> ...


I react very similarly to many super popular models people rave about here. Submariners, Speedmasters, Tudors, Seikos etc., etc., you name it. Why do people like these models that are just yet another iteration of the same old boring design all over again? I don't get it.

But it's good that different people have different preferences. If all the watches I find super boring make other people happy, that's awesome. The Bel Canto makes me happy. I enjoy seeing small mechanical parts at work. I enjoy it even more when these parts are beautifully crafted and presented like a sculpture, rather than being visible inside a movement through a display caseback. That's what the Bel Canto does. It's a tiny functional sculpture in a watch case. I think that's amazing.

And while the dial may be small, I've not seen a single picture or video where I thought it's hard to read. It's about the same size as the dial of the JLC Reverso Classic Small, and I've never heard anyone say that that's too hard to read..


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

nmadd said:


> C60 Graphite Special Edition | Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> Buy C60 Graphite Special Edition at Christopher Ward.
> ...


Already sold out..! Too good of a watch for a great price to pass up. I was just in time with my order and looking forward to see this in the metal.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

How much was the graphite special edition? That thing is sweet


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Graphite SE was US$ 595 on tide strap and I think $785 on bracelet. I ordered on the tide strap in GBP so was just under $500 + 6% MI sales tax.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

92gli said:


> How much was the graphite special edition? That thing is sweet


I think I saw $585? I was a little shocked by the price.

Unfortunately, 42 is too big for my wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My goodness that’s a good deal on the graphite. 

I think that’s one of the most handsome iterations of this trident generation.


----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

Looking into getting my first christopher ward watch. Any suggestions? 7 inch wrist, current collection is a zodiac sea wolf ceramic and a zodiac olympos. Maybe a GMT?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I looked at the bel canto and frankly I don't see why people like it.
> The watch is super tiny with a BIG bell.
> I saw a video of it and read about it on the website.
> Apparently, more than 350 were sold...at thousands of dollars each,
> ...


I appreciate it for what it is, but personally not for me. The little piece that looks like a Tetris brick that controls the chime on/off function I think is the only thing I actively dislike. It looks like a prototype part that they forgot to finish IMO.

The little bird beak is a cool touch. They obviously put real thought into it, and I like that it exists at all.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Redwolf793 said:


> Looking into getting my first christopher ward watch. Any suggestions? 7 inch wrist, current collection is a zodiac sea wolf ceramic and a zodiac olympos. Maybe a GMT?


You might prefer Aquitaine to Trident if you like Zodiac's modernized retro design ethos. Alternatively, the Trident could be a nice contrast since Zodiac doesn't really do completely modern designs. I have more than enough 60s inspired divers already, so I went with a Sealander GMT, and Trident C60.


----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)

Adventureman said:


> Graphite SE was US$ 595 on tide strap and I think $785 on bracelet. I ordered on the tide strap in GBP so was just under $500 + 6% MI sales tax.


Wow, that's a heck of a good price. This watch totally flew under my radar.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am having trouble understanding how the Graphite SE on bracelet was $785 and the Trident 300 and 600 are a shade north of $1000.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am having trouble understanding how the Graphite SE on bracelet was $785 and the Trident 300 and 600 are a shade north of $1000.


Ours is not to reason why but to buy.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am having trouble understanding how the Graphite SE on bracelet was $785 and the Trident 300 and 600 are a shade north of $1000.


Atoll Blue was the same from what I recall, way under the usual C60 price. Not sure why they price these LE models this way. I guess somebody in marketing has decided that it "looks good" if CW can sell out a LE run in less than a day. It's kind of annoying honestly, because you have zero time to think about it. Buy it instantly if you're even remotely interested, then when it actually arrives and it's not what you want, flip it and earn yourself a nice $100-200 in profit. I'm sure these will be selling at $900 in a few months, if not more.


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Atoll Blue was the same from what I recall, way under the usual C60 price. Not sure why they price these LE models this way. I guess somebody in marketing has decided that it "looks good" if CW can sell out a LE run in less than a day. It's kind of annoying honestly, because you have zero time to think about it. Buy it instantly if you're even remotely interested, then when it actually arrives and it's not what you want, flip it and earn yourself a nice $100-200 in profit. I'm sure these will be selling at $900 in a few months, if not more.


I missed out on the Atoll at release but picked one up second hand for less then the launch price a few months later. CW seem to put the SE's up right before their big clearance sales and that may be one of the reasons for the lower pricing.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Atoll Blue was the same from what I recall, way under the usual C60 price. Not sure why they price these LE models this way. I guess somebody in marketing has decided that it "looks good" if CW can sell out a LE run in less than a day. It's kind of annoying honestly, because you have zero time to think about it. Buy it instantly if you're even remotely interested, then when it actually arrives and it's not what you want, flip it and earn yourself a nice $100-200 in profit. I'm sure these will be selling at $900 in a few months, if not more.


If they expect to sell them quickly, they don't have to hedge the currency exchange rates and offer them without surcharges for other currencies. The normal C60 Trident Pro 300 sells at 695 £ with the tide strap and should be cheaper with a Nato strap.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Sale | Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I oredered the Dartmouth Series 1 on thursday for the pre-sale. No confirmation on shipping yet. Normal? I did say resize bracelet since I found that dealing with pins right after you get a new watch kills a lot of fun.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

it can take 3 - 5 days for orders to ship when they have a sale. They also just shipped 250 x C60 Graphite so that kept them busy as well.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

jam3s121 said:


> I oredered the Dartmouth Series 1 on thursday for the pre-sale. No confirmation on shipping yet. Normal? I did say resize bracelet since I found that dealing with pins right after you get a new watch kills a lot of fun.


That's a good looking watch, pics when you get it! I'm sure you will get shipping confirmation by tomorrow.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> I oredered the Dartmouth Series 1 on thursday for the pre-sale. No confirmation on shipping yet. Normal? I did say resize bracelet since I found that dealing with pins right after you get a new watch kills a lot of fun.


The resize request may delay shipment by a day or two from normal.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

SigDigit said:


> That's a good looking watch, pics when you get it! I'm sure you will get shipping confirmation by tomorrow.


Totally. I have a Scurfa Diver One and a SPB143. I'm likely to sell the SPB143. I realized after buying my bell & ross v2-93 gmt that I didn't love the spb143 fits. The diver one is actually thicker but long lugs make it appear flat and not as tall imo.


----------



## MattleSnake123 (2 d ago)

jam3s121 said:


> Totally. I have a Scurfa Diver One and a SPB143. I'm likely to sell the SPB143. I realized after buying my bell & ross v2-93 gmt that I didn't love the spb143 fits. The diver one is actually thicker but long lugs make it appear flat and not as tall imo.


Agreed, SPB143 has a quirky fit.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> Totally. I have a Scurfa Diver One and a SPB143. I'm likely to sell the SPB143. I realized after buying my bell & ross v2-93 gmt that I didn't love the spb143 fits. The diver one is actually thicker but long lugs make it appear flat and not as tall imo.


Also have a spb and scurfa. Going to sell the spb as it sits a little too top heavy for me and isn't as comfortable as others in the collection. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

verreauxi said:


> View attachment 17133495
> 
> 
> View attachment 17133496




Is this the 42mm version? It looks smaller.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> Is this the 42mm version? It looks smaller.


Yes, the C60 Tide w/42mm case.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Redwolf793 said:


> Looking into getting my first christopher ward watch. Any suggestions? 7 inch wrist, current collection is a zodiac sea wolf ceramic and a zodiac olympos. Maybe a GMT?


Being a very good value, but not cheap at all (I consider my C60 Tide to be an entry level 'luxury' watch, my very first 'luxury' watch), I would say it should grab you when you see it and make you gasp, and go, "that's it! That's the one!". That's the way I felt when I saw my C60 Tide featured in a another thread on this forum when I decided I wanted it, and 30th wedding anniversary was perfect excuse for me to spend that much.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The C60 Graphite may be a bit low key at first glance but I am really enjoying it. Mini review and more pictures here:








C60 Graphite by Christopher Ward review


This C60 Graphite was shipped last Friday and already arrived on Tuesday! I wanted to wear it for a few days to get a better feel feel for the watch before I posted anything about it. I wasn’t sure when I ordered this C60 Graphite. I liked it but it didn’t wow me at first. But as it was a limited...




watchaficionados.net


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> The C60 Graphite may be a bit low key at first glance but I am really enjoying it. Mini review and more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Not my personal style, but I definitely get why people like it. Sort of a Chris Ward Combat Sub.


----------

